#ubuntu-za 2011-08-01
<nuvolari> o/
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<inetpro> DoeNietWil: sounds interesting, maybe you should also post this at #zaf
<inetpro> DoeNietWil: #zaf is the translate.org.za community IRC channel 
<kbmonkey> evening all
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<superfly> kbmonkey: for the record, I prefer kbmonkey to just "monkey"
<kbmonkey> hi superfly!
<kbmonkey> oh you mean "apie"?
<superfly> kbmonkey: well, you stated once that you tried to get "monkey" but it was already taken, so you went with "kbmonkey"
<magespawn> howdy all.
<kbmonkey> evening magespawn 
<superfly> evening magespawn
<kbmonkey> soz i was afk for a weekend and a half :)
<magespawn> how does that feel?
<superfly> welcome back nuvolari
<kbmonkey> wb :0
<magespawn> night all.
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-02
<apie> hello all \o
<superfly> hi apie
<apie> hi superfly
<nuvolari> :O what happened?
<nuvolari> thanks for the welcome :P
<nuvolari> oh, it was yesterday
 * nlsthzn waves
<Wolfeyes> hey everyone
<nlsthzn> Wolfeyes: hey
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> nlsthzn, yes i have also
<Kilos> what have i missed last 2 days
<Kilos> oh ya coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe gaan dit seun?
<Kilos> ek sien die apie nog steeds weg
<nlsthzn> Kilos: alo... you have also?
<Kilos> lol nlsthzn started the lpi manual
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Oh... ok :)
 * Kilos sees Wolfeyes also leaves the pc online at work
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-03
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Squirm2> mornng
<Squirm2> morning
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
<Tonberry> more
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, Squirm and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<superfly> hiya morgs
<Kilos> lo morgs 
<morgs> aloha superfly 
<morgs> hey Kilos 
<morgs> morning all
<Kilos> hiya scar[w] 
<scar[w]> morning Kilos :)
<Squirm> thanks Maaz
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  you well?
<Kilos> lo Superhuman 
<Superhuman> aweh
<maiatoday> well thanks Kilos
<superfly> hey Superhuman
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<Superhuman> hey superfly
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> skies ek was gister so bietjie skaars
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> ek was ook
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<nuvolari> ek kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<nuvolari> *nie te veel kla nie
<Kilos> lol mooi
<nlsthzn> alo Kilos, nuvolari and all
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey Uncle Kilos :)
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> yum, lunch
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hmmm... hi, lunch sounds good
<nuvolari_> :?
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar is die apie heen
<Kilos> sien net posts in lists
<nuvolari> hmm, ek weet nie oom
<nuvolari> hmm, hy't gesien oom skinner van hom
<nuvolari> Kilos: ^^
<nuvolari> :P
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey where you been?
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos, im fine thx and yourself?
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well ty.
<kbmonkey> en jy nuvolari, you doing well? 
<Kilos> i need a bit of clarification with sections of lpi
<Kilos> such as partitioning
<kbmonkey> do you know anything on probing network clients nuvolari? I seem to have picked up some extra IP's on my wireless and want to find out more who they are
<Kilos> there is a tool kbmonkey 
<Kilos> used about a year ago
<Kilos> i go search
<kbmonkey> il search too :) just thought I'd ask first, I need a quicker response as its already chomped 2 Gigs last night :(
<Kilos> system network tools
<Kilos> ouch and i cry when i lose 5m
<kbmonkey> i know :/ he he
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you are using ubuntu hey?
<kbmonkey> ja my isp throttled me from usage but not that much, I was downloading and seeding too many linux distros i guess :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: doing well thanks
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: kismet
<nuvolari> or kissmet
<kbmonkey> no I'm using crunchbang Kilos but I have ubuntu 11.04 on the second partition
<nuvolari> not sure
<nuvolari> Maaz: google for kissmet
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Kismet" http://www.kismetwireless.net/ :: "Ron Singh | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos" http://www.myspace.com/kissmetband :: "Kissmet - Russian Hill - San Francisco, CA" http://www.yelp.com/biz/kissmet-san-francisco :: "kiss-met............kiss-met............kiss-met" http://kiss-met.blogspot.com/ :: "Kissmet's Summer Festivals‏ - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ6dBddgEYU :: "Kissmet - San Francisco, CA, 9410
<nuvolari> hmm, not that
<nuvolari> Maaz: google for network kismet
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Kismet" http://www.kismetwireless.net/ :: "Documentation - Kismet" http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml :: "Download - Kismet" http://www.kismetwireless.net/download.shtml :: "Kismet (software) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kismet_(software) :: "Kismet - An 802.11 wireless network detector, sniffer, and ..." http://www.ubuntugeek.com/kismet-an-802-11-wireless-network-detector-sniffe
<Kilos> kbmonkey, in ubuntu you go system and then network tools
<kbmonkey> thx kilos :)
<nuvolari> oh, kbmonkey, that kismet stuff was for you :P
<kbmonkey> thx nuvolari I'll have a read through :)
<nuvolari> our web is broken today :-/
<kbmonkey> awe shuck 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<cocooncrash> WTF does ubuntuforums require you to be logged in to look at a bloody forum?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<drubin> cocooncrash: it shouldn't
<drubin> cocooncrash: url/forum maybe there is a security setting mess up
<cocooncrash> drubin: Actually, it mighte be because I've disabled cookies by default
<cocooncrash> (Which is still kak)
<cocooncrash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=666828
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I agree, noticed it the other day as well
<cocooncrash> No, still prompting for login
<inetpro> they probably did that to get rid of all the spam
<inetpro> then again it doesn't make sense what I just said
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> viewing should be visible without registration
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<kbmonkey> some forums can be secured so only logged in can view them
<inetpro> heh Kilos
<kbmonkey> i guess it prevents search crawlers and spam scrapers too :)
<kbmonkey> so you spot on 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> kbmonkey, did you trace them data thieves
<inetpro> kbmonkey: so all the crawlers and scrapers need is an account?
<kbmonkey> i ran some nmap's on their IP's Kilos and saw some plenty open ports :)
<Kilos> have you tried firewalling them out
<kbmonkey> but in the end I didnt have time to learn how to use all those commands and I setup my netowrk to only allow certain PC's
<kbmonkey> MAC address filters
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> if I had my network via a proxy PC i could have had some fun :)
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> like filtering all web images to flip upside down, or change all web site text to pig latin ;_) he he
 * inetpro shall call it a day
<Kilos> its very frustrating when your data disappears
<kbmonkey> that's why registration requires CAPTCHA tests so spam bots can't easily make accounts inetpro 
<Kilos> go safe inetpro 
<Kilos> mooi ry op jou scootertjie
<kbmonkey> go well inetpro :)
<Kilos> hmm skoetertjie?
 * nuvolari was cocooncrash se mond met seep
<Kilos> lmga
<kbmonkey> =D
<drubin> cocooncrash: you are worse then me! :)
<cocooncrash> drubin: Huh?
<Symmetria> sup :P
<drubin> cocooncrash: also it breaks for me, but it is only that page/forum others are fine
 * Symmetria waves from the decadant city of amsterdam
<drubin> cocooncrash: disabling cookies by default (I disable javascript but don't mind so much about tracking)
<cocooncrash> drubin: It's happened to every page I've tried to go to in the last week
<drubin> cocooncrash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817459
<drubin> cocooncrash: your IP might be blocked possibly
<inetpro> Kilos: wat's fout met 'n skoetertjie?
<Kilos> inetpro, niks my vriend. net jy moet vir almal anders ry/dink
<inetpro> Kilos: alles nog reg dankie
<Kilos> dit klink dommerig
<Kilos> mooi. ry versigtig. onthou jou padding is min
<Symmetria> holy crap, I just saw the prices of buying food in this hotel
 * Symmetria goes out to find some food :P
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's klaar by die huis
<Kilos> ja maar môre is nog n dag
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> cocooncrash: I'm not signed in and can see that
<inetpro> cocooncrash: but my noscript has javascript disbled for the site
<inetpro> and when I allow javascript I can still see it
<inetpro> but as mentioned earlier I also noticed the login requirement the other day, probably while at the office
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-04
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert 0.17 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> nuvolari: 0.17 USD (America (United States of America) Dollars) = 1.15 ZAR (South Africa Rand) (Last trade rate: 6.788, Bid: 6.7629, Ask: 6.813)
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<nuvolari> anyone know what mobile-to-mobile costs?
<nuvolari> vodacom-to-vodacom
<superfly> I think it depends on whether you're prepaid or contract
<nuvolari> meh :-/
<superfly> nuvolari: what package do you have?
 * nuvolari wants to try out google voice
<nuvolari> superfly: weekend everyday
<superfly> OK, same as me I think... you get 120 free off-peak minutes?
<nuvolari> superfly: yup. that one
<superfly> http://www.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/Deals/Contract/Contract+Price+Plans/Everyday+Off-Peak+120
<nuvolari> lol, googling for "vodacom weekend everyday" returns a hellkom result
<nuvolari> thanks superfly 
<superfly> they changed the names of the packages recently
<nuvolari> whoa, if google can make this work... I'll use it :D
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert 0.05 USD to ZAR
<Maaz> nuvolari: 0.05 USD (America (United States of America) Dollars) = 0.34 ZAR (South Africa Rand) (Last trade rate: 6.788, Bid: 6.7857, Ask: 6.7903)
<Kilos> morning superfly and whatever other early bird there might be
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kerbero> goeiemore kilos
<Kilos> môre Kerbero 
<Kilos> koud ne
<Kerbero> nie rerig nie
<Kerbero> 12.9
<Kerbero> 18 binno
<Kerbero> *e
<Kerbero> dit is seker laag
<Kerbero> maar ek kry nie koud nie
<Kerbero> , gtg
<Kilos> sjoe die gras is nog wit hier buite
<sakhi> morning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> All is well?
<Kilos> yes ty and there?
<nlsthzn> Hot as hell but staying cool inside :)
<Symmetria> http://www.vilnius.lt/newvilniusweb/index.php/116/?itemID=94256 <=== 2 much top gear!
<Symmetria> lol thats some funny crap right there
<Kilos> hehe hi sdehaan 
<inetpro> good morning
<Squirm> hello
<kbmonkey> morning
<nuvolari> o/
<kbmonkey> \o
<Chat1144> hey 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> eish, I missed that
<Kilos> is everyone struggling to connect to gmail or is it just my evolution
<Kilos> once connected mails download quickly
<nlsthzn> Kilos: will check :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Nope... everything here seems fine 
<Kilos> thats strange hey
<Kilos> mine takes minutes to connect
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> it still connects so i spose its ok
<nlsthzn> I guess
<apie> I don't suppose we'll see you at the dbnlug tonight nuvolari? :)
<Kilos> hoe hoe apie 
<apie> hi hi Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<apie> gaan dit goed my vriend?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie en jy
<apie> yup yup :]
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> lo kissakiza 
<kissakiza> hi Kilos
<apie> time to drive, maybe catch you peeps later tonight :]
<nuvolari> bah :-/
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey nope, ongelukkig nie. Ek kan nie dit in die week maak nie. Ek sal die LAN geleetnheid oor die naweek (daai naweek) kan maak.
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<nuvolari> Kilos: hallo oom
<nuvolari> mirrag oom ek meen
<nuvolari> ek gaan noui huistoe
<nuvolari> pfft. my spelling is opgevoeter
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Kilos> kissakiza, is it your first time here?
<kissakiza> I suppose so yes
<kissakiza> might've visited before, but I can't remember hanging out here
<kissakiza> anyone from Cape Town?
<Kilos> ok tell us a bit about yourself. what you do and what OS you use etc
<Kilos> there are quite a few here from that area yes
<kissakiza> I'm a compsci student from UCT, I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.04, waiting for some spare time to upgrade to 11.04 (or better yet, upgrade my laptop!)
<kissakiza> how about you, Kilos?
<Kilos> i am kinda retired. stay just outside pretoria and use maverick
<Kilos> 10.10
<kissakiza> I'm curious about Unity, still running Gnome
<kissakiza> looking forward to trying out Unity
<Kilos> there are other guys here that work at UCT i am sure
<Kilos> lol my pc doesnt do unity. it says the hardware cant take it
<kissakiza> oh, well, in that case I might stick with Gnome
<Kilos> my pc is old
<kissakiza> I don't want something to chew up more RAM
<kissakiza> so you're in Gnome or?
<Kilos> first p4 that came out
<Kilos> yes gnome
<Kilos> i like gnome, but will try unity one day
<kissakiza> haha, cool... I turned our old P4 into a gateway PC, sadly it's RIP now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats a gateway pc?
<Kilos> im an appy
<kissakiza> oh, just a PC to share a Internet connection (in my case at least)
<Kilos> ah
<kissakiza> it was actually back home when I was still with a 56K modem :P
<Kilos> and what connection you using now?
<kissakiza> I made it automatically disconnect before peak time the next morning so I wouldn't have to pay $$$ on our Telkom bill
<Kilos> usb 3g
<Kilos> lol
<kissakiza> I'm on Neotel, switching to 8ta soon (with a TPLink 3G router)
<superfly> hi kissakiza, there are a couple of guys from UCT... have you heard of LEG?
<kissakiza> I have heard of LEG, never attended a meeting though!
<kissakiza> been meaning to download some of their videocasts(?)
<kissakiza> some of their talks sound interesting
<Kilos> lo Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> grrr unattended pc
<kissakiza> gotta run, cheers for now
 * kissakiza bbl
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> eish superfly you gonna freeze tonight
<Kilos> and tomorrow
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> down actually
<Kilos> the temp
<magespawn> ahh the benefits of being in kzn
<Kilos> lol yeah
<magespawn> my inlaws are with thick sheets blankets duvets and pj and they are still cold
<Kilos> me too. the cold here goes through everything
<Kilos> even your bones
<Kilos> maybe its an age thing
<magespawn> nah i think its above sea level thing.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> amazing how quite it is in here sometimes.
<Kilos> yeah this whole years so far has been very quiet
<magespawn> wonder why? all the geeks getting real/other lives?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> no , not so many noobs needing help
<magespawn> well then must certainly do something about that.
<Kilos> yeah i think not enough people are being made aware that there is life after mstinks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and warm
<magespawn> later all.
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-05
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * nlsthzn_work waves @ Kilos and superfly and others :p
<superfly> hi nlsthzn_work
<superfly> how's work?
<nlsthzn_work> Well... OK thanks for asking... and there in ZA land?
<nlsthzn_work> superfly: ^
<superfly> wet
<superfly> at least here in Cape Town
<superfly> and cold
<superfly> but I'm pretty warm in my nice new jacket
<nlsthzn_work> Cool :) (or I mean hot?)
<superfly> yeah, quite hot actually
<superfly> might have to take it off just now to cool down :-)
<nlsthzn_work> :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> today eskom trying to kill me, the swines
<Kilos> power keeps cutting and had to boot from karmic to fix grub
<hihanhoesj> Hi all
<Kilos> hiya hihanhoesj 
<hihanhoesj> Hows things going?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> good ty hihanhoesj and there
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<hihanhoesj> good, good :)
<Kilos> how did you work your nick out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sounds near to a cough syrup
<Kilos> sorry
<hihanhoesj> trying to set up a tun interface via ssh, to bypass our firewall :)
<Kilos> whew enjoy
<hihanhoesj> hmm thinking I am biting off more than I can chew at the moment :)
<Kilos> i know nothing about them but cant you set the fw to accept you
<hihanhoesj> I could.....
<Kilos> or who do you want to bypass the fw
<hihanhoesj> but where is the challenge in doing that :)
<Kilos> isnt that an easier way
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<hihanhoesj> the only way to learn, is to chalenge youself...
<hihanhoesj> besides, it might be easier, but its gonna take longer ;)
<hihanhoesj> I need to ask permission first
<superfly> hihanhoesj: ssh on a known safe port :-)
<hihanhoesj> I can ssh
<hihanhoesj> but I cant git pull
<superfly> oh right
<hihanhoesj> not so difficult after all :)
<Kilos> well done
<hihanhoesj> ssh -w <local tun number>:<remote tun number> <host>
<hihanhoesj> where <local tun number> and <remote tun number> a tunX interface is
<hihanhoesj> or any for the next available
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo everyone
<nuvolari> morings oom Kilos 
<hihanhoesj> for your future reference :)
<hihanhoesj> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> hihanhoesj, save that info somewhere
<hihanhoesj> <ctrl> + <s>, commited to my memory :)
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 morgs sdehaan 
<morgs> hi Kilos *
<queery> Symmetria, welcome back
<nlsthzn_work> Home time :D ... tata
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey and others
<Kilos> lo superfly 
<kbmonkey> lo Kilos 
<kbmonkey> doing well?
<Kilos> kinda ty. had some probs 
<Kilos> power cut about 5 or 6 times and my brug got hurt
<Kilos> grub
<kbmonkey> ja myself hay. I have this terrible craving for shortbread and there is none around
<Kilos> had to boot from karmic and run sudo update-grub
<kbmonkey> *first world problems (tm) he he
<kbmonkey> oh dear. did it reinstall okay in the end?
<Kilos> now if i boot and try the recovery option it doesnt work as it used to
<kbmonkey> you have karmic and the new one both ?
<Kilos> on booting all test tiny till i actually in
<Kilos> karmic and maverick
<Kilos> luckily or i woulda been struggling stil
<Kilos> booted to initramfs
<kbmonkey> the maverick recovery option is broken? maybe just update-grub from inside maverick
<Kilos> can one run recovery from cli?
<Kilos> i have
<Kilos> i also get a tiny script saying diskdrive uuid not ready
<kbmonkey> :(
<Kilos> then it boots
<kbmonkey> not sound good
<Kilos> no me cries
<kbmonkey> does maverick boot then?
<Kilos> yes i am in it now, just the recovery doesnt work and on booting i get that script but too fast to see what all it says
<kbmonkey> does recovery just take you to a command line?
<kbmonkey> thats all recovery is, a root login
<Kilos> it runs on its own but now only goes halfway to what it used to then i get the option to resume normal boot but inna tiny window
<Kilos> but i can still get in, just annoying to not work properly
<Kilos> and my maverick been so lekker for so long
<Kilos> boo hoo hoo
<Kilos> you supposed to say 'now now, dont cry'
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<kbmonkey> now, now don't cry
<Kilos> lmga
<kbmonkey> im confused when you say 'only goes halfway' <?
<kbmonkey> i wonder if some files of yours got broken with the power cuts
<Kilos> it normally runs lotsa scripts and then goes back to boot options but now it goes back earlier and the boot options window is tiny
<Kilos> must have been
<Kilos> like grub for starters
<kbmonkey> goes back too boot options? no no, it should boot the OS not go back :p
<Kilos> never mind i will try recover bit by bit from earlier updates
<kbmonkey> first step is to look for any errors that show during that boot :)
<Kilos> how are youuuuuu
<Kilos> i will try but they flash by too fast for one eye to keep up
<Kilos> i can boot straight in
<kbmonkey> ek het koekies gevind! shortbread
<Kilos> shortbread be very lekker
 * Kilos thinks sis has a great recipe from my grans time
<Kilos> i think the eat some more one was the best over the years
<kbmonkey> if you can spare the 200K, you can get the ubuntu document on grub, how to fix it with a live cd and all that
<Kilos> sounds good. link please
<kbmonkey> in a terminal run:
<kbmonkey> wget -O ubuntu-grub2.html https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kbmonkey> that will download the html for you. no images.
<Kilos> i tried synaptic and it took 2.3m download
<Kilos> lol so i stretch again
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  i go get and read
<kbmonkey> no I make that command for you so you wont need to open a browser :)
<kbmonkey> you can download most web pages like that. 
<Kilos> oh ty so much clever kid
<kbmonkey> you still open the file with web browser, but is all offline
<kbmonkey> hi MPD 
<Kilos> i run that in cli hey?
<Kilos> hi MPD 
<kbmonkey> yes kilos. it will put the file into your home ~ folder
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> 202K size
<Kilos> thats great ty
<kbmonkey> MPD, do you use the mpd music player by any chance?
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> wow it fetched that in .9 s
<kbmonkey> lots of reading in that one. see section #12 Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> saved my but a few times that page
<Kilos> k will do
<Kilos> butt
<kbmonkey> butt dont bother with that graphical boot-repair tool. you can fix it without that tool
<kbmonkey> with just a live cd, thats all you need
<Kilos> ah ty. still looking for section 12
<kbmonkey> a tip: before you boot the live cd, while in maverick/karmic, run "df -h" and write down which /dev/sdXY is used for root (/) and home (if any). makes life easier when you know which partitions are used ;)
<Kilos> will do that dankie
 * kbmonkey gives kilos a cookie
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> Maaz, cookies please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Go get it yourself!
 * Kilos smiles in gratitude
<kbmonkey> Maaz, go play in /dev/null
<Maaz> kbmonkey: *blink*
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep tight
<Kilos> i fix grub tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-06
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
 * nlsthzn_work waves
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn_work 
<nlsthzn_work> Alo 
<nuvolari> :-/
<nuvolari> o/ everyone
<nuvolari> nothing worse than coming  home, about to feed the landlord's cats and discovered they left the poodle's excrete and urine for me to clean up (in the dining room)
 * nuvolari feels a but out of touch with life
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nlsthzn_work> So nuvolari is on poop duty... it happens...
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> nuvolari: faeces ;-)
<superfly> nlsthzn_work: I don't think nuvolari is ready for real life... with dogs, cats and *children*
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn_work> I don't think anyone is really ever ready :)
<superfly> I'll take cleaning up dog poo in the dining room over the midnight dirty nappy
 * superfly heads out to go grocery shopping
<nuvolari> hmm. I think it's different when it's your own pets/children
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en daar
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<nuvolari> probeer die dag rustig vat
<nuvolari> was 'n woeste week
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> reënweer en koelerig
<nuvolari> *bewolk
<Kilos> ya winter nie lekker nie
<nuvolari> ek geniet eintlik die weer oom
<nuvolari> dis nie uitermatig nie
<Kilos> reen in die somer in durbs is lekker
<Kilos> ya dit ryp en vries nooit daar nie
<nuvolari> behalwe die winter!
 * nuvolari het amper gedooi
<nuvolari> nie eers vrystaat koue nie :P
<Kilos> lol en hoe langer jy daar bly hoe erger word dit om weer hier bo te kom bly
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey gaan dit goed
<nlsthzn_work> kbmonkey: read your latest blog entry... it made no sense to me... :p
<Kilos> Maaz, kbmonkey .blog
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> nlsthzn, whats his blog addy
<Kilos> i will tell maaz to member it
<Kilos> one day i go look
<kbmonkey> hey, ag ja it goes fine, my coordination is up to no good today :p
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> blink?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> I was practicing poi glowstick (like fire spinning) and keep hitting my knuckles. ouch! he he :)
<Kilos> you blog about your coords
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats your blog address
<kbmonkey> Oh I post there for stuff I learn so sometimes it won't make sense to everybody ;)
<kbmonkey> its darknet.co.za
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> with the http://
<Kilos> or https
<kbmonkey> should've take apie.co.za ne?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> well http is the usual
<Kilos> yeah but linux peeps arent the usual
<kbmonkey> if you type address in a browser it auto puts http for you every time :)
<kbmonkey> so yes http://darknet.co.za the url
<kbmonkey> i wonder if apie.co.za is available
<Kilos> maaz kbmonkey.blog
<Maaz> http://darknet.co.za
<kbmonkey> sjoe maybe I should go back to bed ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> woke early and did exercise. all worked out
<Kilos> what exercise laddy
<kbmonkey> a whole lot of them oom
<kbmonkey> at the kung-fu school
<kbmonkey> if not doing keyboard-fu that is!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh ja i forgot
<kbmonkey> I got a nice little script that puts the weather on my desktop for me. Showers 21C
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where does it get it from
<Kilos> from maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> no it gets it from the accuweather website
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> we need the crash kid to tell maaz to look for pta weather in the right place
<kbmonkey> remember how you download that web page yesterday? something like that, and it looks for the right text therein and bam! weather hacked
<Kilos> or ask him rather
<Kilos> wow that was so fast
<inetpro> goeie middag
<Kilos> dag inetpro 
<kbmonkey> middag inetpro :)
<inetpro> heh, hoe gaan dinge hier?
<Kilos> goed dankie en daar
<kbmonkey> good thanks
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> vanoggend al vroeg die buurman se honde heen en weer gejaag op my werf
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn_work> Seems lots of people having issues with dogs in ZA land today
<inetpro> nou al die afgelope 3 weke gesukkel om elke dag gate toe te stop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, koop n kat
<Kilos> sterk ene
<inetpro> en nou sien ek hom vanmore steeds in my werf maar geen gat in die draad nie
<Kilos> soos n leeu of tier
<Kilos> watse hond?
<inetpro> Kilos: 3 groot boerboelle
<Kilos> miskien spring die hond oor die draad
<inetpro> yip, dis toe ek hom uiteindelik in 'n hoek druk dat ek sien wat hy maak
<inetpro> kon dit nie glo hoe hoog die dig kan spring nie
<inetpro> ding*
<Kilos> hulle baie sterk honde
<inetpro> die goed het groot skade gemaak so 3 weke terug
<inetpro> 33 honders dood gebyt
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> hoenders
<Kilos> stuur n rekening
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> as dit die baas se sak begin raak sal hy gou plan maak
<Kilos> wat se die man eintlik?
<Kilos> as hy redelik is dan kan julle n plan maak
<inetpro> Kilos: ek het nog nie met hom gepraat nie
<inetpro> dag as ek moeite doen en die gate almal toestop van my kant sal die probleem opgelos wees
<inetpro> maar die goed is desperaat of iets
<Kilos> as n boel nie mooi geleer is nie kan hulle baie skade aanrig
<inetpro> hulle huis is 'n hele entjie van ons af en deesdae is almal mos so ingesluit dat jy nie eers met mekaar oor die draad kan gesels  nie
<Kilos> het n paar gedooi oor skape byt net vir sports
<Kilos> gaan sien hom en negotiate eers
<inetpro> ek sal maar kyk hoe ek hom in die hande kan kry
<inetpro> maar nou eers weer staasteater toe
<inetpro> kinders tree op vaanaand
<Kilos> dis goed
<Kilos> geniet
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> oh no I don't think I can go without eating something for much longer :)
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> you dietting
<kbmonkey> nee oom
<Kilos> nou eet dan man
<kbmonkey> just been busy busy ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> okay!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ naand almal
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom! 
<nuvolari> sjoe, dis koel vanaand :O
<nuvolari> en dis nat
<Kilos> baie koud hier nou ook
<nuvolari> oe, koffie
<nuvolari> oom moet maar die kaggel inspan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bad en bed beter
<nuvolari> ja oom, maar dan moet 'n mens slaap
<nuvolari> as die kaggel werk kan oom nog bietjie hierso kuier :P
<nuvolari> lol... re. USA's problem: "Dude where is all the money? Oh, we spent it on iTunes and iPads."
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Problem is USA's problems becomes everyones problems :/
<nuvolari> ya :-/
<nlsthzn> Disk almost burnt... time for me to try out Frugalware properly... 
<nlsthzn> here I played with it in VBox... my lappy suffered with Unity and Gnome 3 (shell) at the same time :p - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4znKHMJkeEw
<Kilos> lol you enjoy playing aroung nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you want work, figure out how to make my pidgin work to blackberry's bbm
<Kilos> without me first registering a bb
<nuvolari> whokom bb oom?
<nuvolari> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> my boet en skoonsus en hulle kinders sit op bbm hele tyd en kom min mxit to
<nuvolari> ah :-/
<nuvolari> oom moet hulle op gmail kry
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> dan kan hulle gtalk gebruik
<Kilos> hulle like van bb
<Kilos> en dis te veel werk om ander goed op die foon te kry
<superfly> Kilos: you can't make anything talk BBM other than a BlackBerry
<Kilos> yeah superfly but worth a try
<Kilos> maybe someone hacks one one day
<superfly> it's their proprietary messaging system which uses their own servers and a hardware ID linked to the physical phone
<Kilos> yeah actually quite good
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone
<Kilos> see ya morrow time
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert USD0.05 to ZAR
<Maaz> nuvolari: I can't do that: Unknown unit 'USD0.0'
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert USD 0.05 to ZAR
<Maaz> nuvolari: USD 0.05 = 0.34722222 ZAR
<nuvolari> Maaz: convert USD 0.17 to ZAR
<Maaz> nuvolari: USD 0.17 = 1.1805556 ZAR
<nlsthzn> alo... any geeks patrolling tonight?
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> i'm just around
<nuvolari> nothing serious :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey... 
<nlsthzn> Maybe you have a clue...
<nlsthzn> gnome,from the login screen I get graphical glitch... looks like many desktops overlapping, fonts fuzzy... can't read anything... any idea what could cause something like this
<nlsthzn> ?
<nlsthzn> Can't get a tty's
<nlsthzn> only get black screens when I switch
<nuvolari> :o
<nuvolari> sounds bad
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: did it happen after an upgrade?
<nlsthzn> fresh install (but I have to confes it isn't Ubuntu :/)
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: the only thing I can think of is that your Xorg config got messed up
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> which distro?
<nlsthzn> Frugalware
 * nuvolari se tong sleep
<nuvolari> eh?
<nuvolari> whats that?
<nlsthzn> Was able to get it working easily in VBox...
<nlsthzn> www.frugalware.org
<nuvolari> ooh
<nuvolari> looks pretty
<nuvolari> :D
<nuvolari> anyway,
<nlsthzn> :) Yup, it does look nice... when you can see it properly...
<nlsthzn> I can't even get the kernel option text to bypass gdm ...
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: to get back to the point. I had a similar experience a while ago where gnome got messed up, so I deleted my .cache and .config folder... which was a bit painful since I lost a lot of tweaked settings)
<nuvolari> but if you say it's a fresh install... i'm afraid I don't have any other quick-fix
<nuvolari> definitely sounds like a borked default xorg config
<nlsthzn> hmmm... so I should be able to do that... without really being able to see the terminal :p
<nlsthzn> they are under ~/my name right?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: frugalware seems nice!
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: ya, ~/.config
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: I think I just emptied them, not removed the actual folders
<nlsthzn> oh yes...
<nlsthzn> hmmm... so I shouldnt rm -r .cache
<nlsthzn> ?
<nuvolari> well, try
<nuvolari> rm -rf ~/.cache/*
<nuvolari> and config
<nuvolari> ~/.config/*
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: hmm, but this is even before you log in eh?
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> this is from the log in manager
<nuvolari> which by removing those, I don't think will solve anything
<nlsthzn> and I can't get a tty, they are all black screens
<nlsthzn> nope, that didn't do anything
<nuvolari> :-/ not having a tty is a big fail
<nuvolari> it's like having your throat removed
<nlsthzn> yup... and i am unable to get gdm not to log into gui automatically
<nlsthzn> nothing i send the kernel seems to work :p
<nuvolari> hmm. for now... retreat to something like Arch :P
<nuvolari> or try freeBSD :P
<nlsthzn> :)
<nuvolari> in fact, try anything that *do* have a terminal to tinker with :P (besides window's cmd) 
<nuvolari> hehe, sorry nlsthzn, I'm not much of help tonight
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: thanks for trying... it is appreciated
<nlsthzn> I will do what the windows user in me is screaming for...
<nlsthzn> re-install :p
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> well, sometimes it works
<nuvolari> do you have install options? like enabling/disabling stuff?
<nlsthzn> I can choose packages...
<nlsthzn> but it is a minimum install... which worked...
<nlsthzn> then I installed gnome ... this is when the sports started |:p
<nlsthzn> will again install gnome 3, but edit so it doesn't start gui from boot...
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4znKHMJkeEw for a look at Frugalware
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: maybe try openbox first
<nuvolari> then if it works, move up to gnome
 * nuvolari checks video
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hehe... ok :)
<nuvolari> the guy singing in the video has throat issues. needs a strepsil
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: :p I will be sure to pass the message on to Jono
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> which one is Jono's voice?
<nuvolari> I don't like music where the singer's voice sounds like 50-grain sandpaper rubbed against a wall
<nuvolari> so hopefully his voice is the 2nd voice :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: he does all vocals...
<nlsthzn> lots of videos of Severed Fifth on youtube... :)
<nlsthzn> me likes 'em
<nlsthzn> oh, and Frugalware looks good out of the box (when it works)
<nuvolari> :P "Severed (fif)th[roat]"
<nuvolari> ok, I'll stop
<nuvolari> good thing that tastes differ
<nuvolari> calling it a day
<nuvolari> i'm out
<nuvolari> good luck with your setup nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: thanks, and night
<nlsthzn> maaz tell nuvolari just added nomodeset to get it to work :D
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure, I'll tell nuvolari on freenode
<superfly> fp
<nlsthzn> ?
#ubuntu-za 2011-08-07
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, hello
<kbmonkey> frugalware? I'll look, the site seems down now
<kbmonkey> for you minecrafts fans i see  you can play for free during the humble bundle if you bought it 
<Kilos> afternoon superfly kbmonkey nuvolari and others
<kbmonkey> middag!
<Kilos> haai kbmonkey daai uuid wat die ding nie kan vind op boot lyk vir my is die swap se uuid
<Kilos> ek het cat in getik, wag ek soek
<kbmonkey> ah :)
<Kilos> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg , cat /etc/fstab
<kbmonkey> en dit wys na die swap toe?
<Kilos> maar die grub recovery is nog voutief
<Kilos> ek sal dit bin toe stuur dis lank
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: hey... got it working btw... :)
<nlsthzn> hi all
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<kbmonkey> maak maar so Kilos :)
<kbmonkey> got your video working nlsthzn ?
<superfly> afternoon Kilos, nlsthzn, kbmonkey
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21pzhmgjz
<Kilos> die heel laaste lyn met die 9998 uuid is die nommer wat dit se cant find of iets
<nlsthzn__> sheese... how many times am I logged in ?! :p
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn, nlsthzn_, nlsthzn__  he he he
<kbmonkey> kilos, you are on that pc now?
<kbmonkey> logged in?
<Kilos> yessir it boots fine even though it brings up the uuid message
<kbmonkey> the uuid of the swap changed, why I cant say. 
<kbmonkey> can you run 'swapon -s' and tell us if it says anything?
<kbmonkey> it will show if you have swap turned on. it will probably show nothing if you dont
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<Kilos> no info with it
<kbmonkey> easy to fix i think
<kbmonkey> do you know what your swap partition is? like /dev/sda?
<Kilos> yes i can check it with gparted, i think sda5
<kbmonkey> okay. to see it's uuid you can run 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/' and match it up with the /dev/sda?
<Kilos> yeah sda5
<kbmonkey> edit /etc/fstab and replace the old one with the new uuid. 
<Kilos> Coh my its different
<Kilos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-08-07 13:08 f035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259 -> ../../sda5
<kbmonkey> yes the uuid changed. i wonder why?
<Kilos> how could that happen, from the power cuts?
<kbmonkey> when you run mkswap it assigns a new uuid to the swap too.
<kbmonkey> maybe the swap was broken from the cuts, and your pc recretead the swap to fix it for you
<Kilos> wow
<kbmonkey> easy: backup and edit fstab, then you run 'sudo swapon -a' to turn swap on
<kbmonkey> (i always backup system files before edit)
<Kilos> dunno how to backup that kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> try: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<kbmonkey> ;)
<kbmonkey> simply copy the file
<Kilos> oh ok thats something i understand
<kbmonkey> and 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab' should then open it with gedit as a super user so you can edit it
<kbmonkey> and just replace that old uuid with the one you found just now. save and close
<Kilos> i have it open already
<Kilos> using all 9 desktops lol
<kbmonkey> okay. you can backup while its open too.
<Kilos> but dont understand backing it up if its not working
<Kilos> edit first?
<kbmonkey> because if something happens and fstab suddenly disappears, then what?
<kbmonkey> ...okay that's worst case he he
<Kilos> um will it not be in my rsync that i have on external
<kbmonkey> yes it will, i did not know you rsync to external :)
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> this gives a clue why the recovery boot wont work, maybe it's uuid also changed?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok edited, hopefully properly now to reboot and watch
<kbmonkey> before
<kbmonkey> before you reboot, test if it works maybe?
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> oh sawpon
<kbmonkey> run 'sudo swapon -a' it will enable swap (just like when it reboots would)
<Kilos> swapon
<kbmonkey> if it worked, 'swapon -s' will now show a line that points to /sda5 
<Kilos> cannot find the device
<kbmonkey> really?!
<kbmonkey> :(
<Kilos> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=11decf035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259
<Kilos> :(
<kbmonkey> oh, your uuid is wrong
<kbmonkey> you need to use the _whole_ uuid, not just the last part ;)
<kbmonkey> f035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259
<kbmonkey> 11decf035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259 <- wrong one
<kbmonkey> you have an extra bit in the front '11dec'
<Kilos> this is the whole entry in fstab
<Kilos>  swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<Kilos> UUID=11decf035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259 none            swap   
<Kilos> with 11dec in it
<Kilos> i changed what came after 11dec
<kbmonkey> why only that after 11dec?
<kbmonkey> that is part of the old uuid, you need to replace 11dec too :)
<Kilos> i thought that was the uuid
<kbmonkey> that whole long string is the uuid, replace the whole thing
<Kilos> ok i try again
<kbmonkey> so:
<kbmonkey> UUID=11decf035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259 none            swap
<kbmonkey> becomes
<kbmonkey> UUID=f035afe9-a47d-4aca-9bf9-d6944c542259 none            swap
<Kilos> and this next line stays like this?
<Kilos> sw              0       0
<Kilos> or must i delete that
<kbmonkey> yes leave all that
<kbmonkey> only replace the uuid, dont change the rest
<Kilos> ok ty i try again
<kbmonkey> np
<Kilos> ok now i did sudo swapon -a
<Kilos>  and it went to next prompt
<kbmonkey> yay
<Kilos> is that good?
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> swapon -s shows it now?
<kbmonkey> yes that looks good
<Kilos> /dev/sda5                               partition	1983484	0	-1
<kbmonkey> fixed! no need to reboot either
<Kilos> at least there is info there now
<Kilos> yay dankie baie
<kbmonkey> if you want, paste the list of the other uuid's and we can see if your recovery opsie points to a broken uuid too
<Kilos> oh werent they all there in the last paste
<Kilos> how do we find all of them plse
<kbmonkey> i meant the output from /dev/disk/by-uuid. those are your actual dis uuid's.
<kbmonkey> the file you pasted online, is just the config file. 
<kbmonkey> you see, if the config file does not match the real values, the boot wont work :)
<Kilos> ok so i go gedit and copy the output?
<kbmonkey> gedit? no the ls output in your terminal
<Kilos> sorry for acting dof. must i cd to there?
<Kilos> head no good today
<kbmonkey> no that ls -l /dev/dis/by-uuid command :) we want to see all the disks
<kbmonkey> im being summoned
<Kilos> k
<kbmonkey> il be back soon
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> it shows only 3 sda1 sda6 sda5
<Kilos> will rather pm the output, using browsers uses too much data
<kbmonkey> that is fine Kilos, pm it
<Kilos> ty
<nlsthzn> work-work... be back later :p
<Kilos> whats your name again
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> im actually busy looking into a script so i can just 'cat file | pastebin' and it will upload for me without a broser :)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> pmed
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In Irene, South Africa at 12:27 PM SAST on August 07, 2011: 14°C; Humidity: 51%; Wind: NE at 11 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 6:42 AM SAST/5:44 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 11:58 AM SAST/12:57 AM SAST
<Kilos> yay ty cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Erm, don't think I did anything to fix that
<kbmonkey> err, i don't know what to suggest Kilos sorry
<kbmonkey> your /grub.cfg points the first recovery partition to sda6
<kbmonkey> and when you boot that one it doesnt work right?
<Kilos> np kbmonkey at least swap is working now. ty very much
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> maybe it will now. who knows
<Kilos> i will try a reboot
<Kilos> and recovery mode
<kbmonkey> write down and errors you might see
<Kilos> got that last message inna popup window
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> nope recovery mode is corrupt. gets to running /scripts/init-bottom then goes to boot options again but everything in tiny fonts
<Kilos> there used to be lotsa stuff running after init--bottom
<Kilos> but i can still boot in here so we hope i dont need to do a recovery some time
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<niceguy> hI
<niceguy> any girls here?
<drubin> niceguy: Not the right place for picking people up.
<niceguy> hi mrs fly
<niceguy> ok
<nlsthzn> haha!!
<nlsthzn> got to tell the fly to be careful :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-30
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good mornings
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<inetpro> hi charlvn
<Kilos> morning guys
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<charlvn> morning Kilos, maiatoday 
<inetpro> good mornings Kilos and maiatoday
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> AWAY working(sigh)
 * inetpro wonders what people use for network diagrams these days
<inetpro> anyone found something decent one can use on Ubuntu yet?
<SmilyBorg> inetpro: the best I've found so far on Linux is Dia and it's pretty disappointing compared to a version of Visio that I used like 6-8 years back
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: eish! Everything still the same then?
<SmilyBorg> unfortunatly
<inetpro> can't believe with all the nice goodies on Linux and Android that nobody has come up with a decent replacement for Visio
 * SmilyBorg nods
<smile> hi :p
<smile> if I have a Maaz message, what do I have to type? :p
<smile> :)
<not_found> o/
<magespawn> smile a message for you from Maaz or from you to someone else?
<smile> for me from maaz, but I already saw it :)
<smile> thanks anyway, magespawn :)
<magespawn> np smile
<BorrisDieBlokman> ola ola
<magespawn> hi BorrisDieBlokman
<BorrisDieBlokman> hope all is well?
<magespawn> so far it is
<BorrisDieBlokman> thats good
<BorrisDieBlokman> any news on Ubuntu on Droid?
<magespawn> no I have not heard anything new yet.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> afternoon all of you
<Kilos> hiya BorrisDieBlokman 
<Kilos> is jy nuut hier?
<Kilos> aw where my fly
<Kilos> inetpro, wassup
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<inetpro> you got lost somewhere in space?
<Kilos> looked at unity on the 20g from nuvolari , gonna take some getting used to
<inetpro> you got it working?
<Kilos> cant get it too connect with this modem so came back on maverick
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> it doesnt see you got a broadband googie added
<Kilos> or maybe they dont like voda because i tried fone with 8ta and it connected
<Kilos> but R2 on there so cut off put voda sim in fone and it wouldnt connect
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> will only put the 8ta airtime on wed morn
<Kilos> actually came to look for the unity guide as well
<Kilos> Maaz, unity guide
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2012/06/21/unity-orientation-guide-ubuntu-1204-lts
<Kilos> ha ha first thing they sa Simplify your life
<Kilos> say
<Kilos> inetpro, waars jy?
<Kilos> besig?
<Kilos> of slaap jy nog
<inetpro> eh skuus, wat sr jy?
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> ...wat sê jy?
<Kilos> haha ek sukkel met n ooi wat lam is
<Kilos> sy lyk gesond maar kannie opstaan nie
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> met 4 klein bosluise by haar poepol af gehaal
<Kilos> so rooi met swart bo rug
<Kilos> dink dis verlammings bosluise
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> kannie goed genoeg sien nie maar as ek reg onthou is dit die bontpoot luis wat die verlamming ene is
<Kilos> sal later sien of ek reg is
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe lank al?
<Kilos> as ek onthou so 3 tot 6 ure dan staan hulle op
<Kilos> dis nou amper n huur
<inetpro> ai, hoop maar jy het almal gevind
<inetpro> nie veel anders wat ek van weet wat jy kan doen nie
<Kilos> nee jy moet die goet net vind en aftrek
<inetpro> net mooi teen die vel aftrek
<Kilos> het probeer ja maar het fingers naels so n uur voor dit gesny
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sall nou nou gaan met n eyebrow tweezer en vergroot glas
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> lmga
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.agriwiki.co.za/index.php?title=Karoo_%E2%80%93_Bosluisverlamming
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> het die borris darem gegroet?
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hectic day
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<magespawn> later all.
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<Kilos> im leaning towards kubuntu slowly but surely
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hello uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> unity giving me big grief. have to come back to maverick to get online
<Kilos> but doesnt look too bad
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> Squirm, 
<Kilos> et al
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<magespawn> evening all
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn charlvn 
<magespawn> hi charlvn , Kilos
<Kilos> yo Guest18866 
<Kilos> how can unity make  my whole /home/ and stuff dpkg needs access to read only
<Kilos> Bad install or what
<Kilos> and it lets me enable bobile broadband with the fone plugged in but no such option with usb modem
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> bobile/mobile
<magespawn> trials and tribulation of unity
<Kilos> lol how can even my desktop be read only
<Kilos> cant make a file to get logs
<Kilos> and error reports
<Kilos> cant install aptitude even because dpkg hasnt got access to some file in the /var/ things
<magespawn> sounds strange, looks like something went wrong somewhere
<magespawn> can you chown?
<Kilos> yeah tried and still wont let dpkg work
<magespawn> what do the other s say?
<Kilos> good thing i didnt install it on this drive first
<Kilos> no one has said anything. i been offline mosta the day
<Kilos> cant be here and install unity
<magespawn> oh right.
<magespawn> sheep?
<Kilos> has unity got synaptic package manager?
<Kilos> lol spent some time with them today but mostly here with unity
<Kilos> had to pull ticks off ones bum
<Kilos> paralisisticks
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> them what paralyze sheep and goats
<Kilos> wb tumbleweed 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> sorry was busy talking to my mom
<Kilos> np
<charlvn> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charlvn> good good
<charlvn> busy buying a new bike
<Kilos> what bike?
<charlvn> at this point i want the betavus winner
<charlvn> looks like a good all-round bike
<charlvn> i don't do sporting or anything, i just use it to get around town etc, and i enjoy biking around over the weekend
<Kilos> in summer. winter too cold
<Kilos> mind you when you young your skin is thick
<charlvn> not always, i don't mind biking around when it's >0 but when it falls below 0 i don't like to bike
<charlvn> then i take the bus :P
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> last winter was really warm but who knows what this winter will be like
<charlvn> although we did have two weeks of cold, came down to -15
<Kilos> when you go over 80 kph your temp drops 10ooc
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> 10°c
<charlvn> heh if i manage to go 80 kmph on a bicycle i will fall off the damn thing lol
<Kilos> wind chill factor
<Kilos> i would die at -15
<Kilos> before that even
<charlvn> no i tend to go slow on a bike in any case, the distances here are not too great, i live like 15 mins from my work
<Kilos> ah thats lekker
<Kilos> slow is forold peeps
<nuvolari> hello's :)
<Kilos> oh and geeks i spose
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charlvn> lol i enjoy the outdoors
<charlvn> since i don't get out much :P
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, charlvn 
<charlvn> actually for a geek i do get out a lot, i like to travel
<charlvn> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> nuvolari, i could maybe get used to unity if it worked
<nuvolari> the what what?
<nuvolari> didn't you get the 3d card working oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> 12.04 unity
<Kilos> ya man its the audio card that doesnt
<Kilos> i see unity kiff
<superfly> Kilos: what does lspci show you?
<Kilos> min wr things superfly  lots r's
<superfly> Kilos: and are you sure that the audio is not just muted?
<Kilos> cant member now because i couldnt even open or make a file to copy to
<superfly> Kilos: huh?
<magespawn> Kilos did you id the ticks?
<Kilos> if i plug in to onboard aound plug audio works
<superfly> "lspci" is a command, one word
<Kilos> squashed them magespawn 
<Kilos> aw i did ls -pci
<Kilos> i think
<charlvn> ah it could be outputting to the wrong device if you have more than one
<superfly> Kilos: If I'd wanted "ls -pci" I would have asked for it
<charlvn> i used to have that problem on an old computer of mine
<nuvolari> yeah, I had that issue with it too
<Kilos> superfly, im on maverick i cant do lspci on the other drive
<nuvolari> I just dunno how to tell someone how to fix it
<nuvolari> eh?
<superfly> Kilos: is it the same computer?
<charlvn> on gnome3 you get a list of the hardware devices if you go under the audio settings
<nuvolari> lspci is a standard command, not?
<charlvn> but i don't know if it's the same on the others
<charlvn> there is a tab "hardware" and under that it lists all the devices
<Kilos> yes but cant boot with both drives connected goes to the unity one even though maverick is the primary
<charlvn> if you click the speaker icon and click "Sound Settings" for example
<superfly> Kilos: then lspci on either one will be the same
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> sec
<nuvolari> Kilos: do you have the alsamixer app installed? (cli)
<nuvolari> it will list when it detects more than 1 device too
<nuvolari> (by pressing F6)
<charlvn> that's a good idea nuvolari 
<charlvn> on my macbook pro i used to have to tweak some stuff under that as well
<charlvn> it gives you the full overview of the sound settings, much better than the guy utils
<Kilos> superfly, http://slexy.org/view/s2yQwNVJdj
<Kilos> on maverick yes nuvolari i have alsa mixer
<nuvolari> line 13 oom kilos
<charlvn> yup there is two audio devices you have
<charlvn> on lines 6 and 13
<charlvn> i assume 6 is your on-board sound and 13 is your card
<Kilos> ya
<charlvn> *gui utils, not guy utils... yuck
<charlvn> bad typo
<nuvolari> lol
 * nuvolari wondered what that meant
<charlvn> yeah sorry :S
<charlvn> not good
<charlvn> i hate it when you try to type "guy" and accidentally type "gay", that also happens
<charlvn> can get people rather worked up by accideent
<charlvn> *accident
<nuvolari> lol I can imagine
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, at least we know the system picks it up
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> im tempted to install unity here in place of maverick
<Kilos> can always come online with 11.04 on the 6g
<charlvn> sorry i need to go do stuff... bbbl
<charlvn> bbl - what the heck is up with my typing tonight
<Kilos> maybe that 20g isnt happy nuvolari had to try install 3 or 4 times then put xp then only did it take 12.04
<Kilos> later charlvn 
<Kilos> got kernel panics first 3 times with unity and once with maverick
<Kilos> then after xp it took unity 
<superfly> Kilos: kernel panics usually indicate bad hardware
<Kilos> must been a bad boot sector
<nuvolari> oom Kilos unity is not an ubuntu version :P it's a desktop environment
<nuvolari> you have me all confused 
<Kilos> superfly, is there a way to see if there are bad sectors with ubuntu
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I think so
<Kilos> unity is easier to type than 12.04
<Kilos> no .
<nuvolari> but unity was in 11.x too
<Kilos> because once before maverick told me there were bmany bad sectors but not this time
<Kilos> nuvolari, if i say unity you must know im using 12.04
<nuvolari> but you could be using xfce on 12.04 too
<nuvolari> which will make that box a speeding bullet
<superfly> Kilos: that will be because once the sectors are marked as bad, they are no longer used, and your hard drive skips past them without telling hte operating system
<Kilos> then i will tell you beforehand
<Kilos> oh my. no way to see if there are bad ones unless i install xp there hey?
<Kilos> methinks its scandisk or defrag that used to show bad sectors
<superfly> Kilos: well, I'm sure whatever app on Ubuntu does that will be able to do that too
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> my point is that it won't continue to report existing marked bad sectors unless you look for them specifically
<Kilos> ok i ask maaz to google
<psydroid> hi Kilos and superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> i would like to see if there are any yes
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<nuvolari> \o/ tomorrow's forecast is a little bit warmer
<smile> Kilos: type in your terminal:     telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu :p
<smile> :)
<smile> lots of fun guaranteed ;)
<Kilos> no man im trying to fix a drive and unity
<Kilos>  Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<Kilos> something called badblocks superfly 
<smile> :(
<nuvolari> smile: can I try?
<Kerbero> smile: werkt niet
<smile> nuvolari: yes you can ;)
<smile> Kerbero: werkt wel. zonder spaties he. :p
<nuvolari> lol
<smile> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<smile> :p
<smile> nuvolari: you found the cat? ;)
<nuvolari> ye :>
<Kerbero> nope
<Kerbero> werkt niet
<smile> Kerbero: oh :o
<smile> i have to go, bye :p
<nuvolari> nyaned for almost a minute
<nuvolari> ok bubye
<smile> :)
<smile> see ya :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> superfly, here is the command sudo badblocks -v /dev/sdb1
<Kilos> so nuvolari must i switch off the sound goodie in bios? called ac97 i think?
<Kilos> alsa mixer sees the sb card but still no sound comes out
<Kilos> we look tomorrow. sleep tight all
<magespawn> good night all
<charlvn> anyone still around?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> not me
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-31
<inetpro> good morning
 * Kilos greets ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi yusuf_ 
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<charlvn> goomorning
<charlvn> *good morning
<charlvn> hi Kilos, maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi charlvn
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> morning all
<charlvn> morning superfly 
<charlvn> how's it going
<superfly> busy
<superfly> taking a break right now
<Kilos> hi superfly and whoever i missed this morning
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I wasn't around till about 10 minutes ago anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro, you awake yet?
<Kilos> hi drussell all good?
<Kilos> we all maintain
<drussell> Kilos: yup all good here, you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hmmm...pc showed there are restricted drivers available. it is for the nvidia card. let it download and install and now cant switch workspaces. stuck on one desktop.
<Kilos> any ideas please
<Kilos> was nvidia 173
<Kilos> havent even got a clue what to google for
<Kilos> or is there a way to switch with keyboard?
<Kilos> its like using winsucks
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> Kilos: ctrl+f1?
<superfly> ctrl+f2, etc
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> aw dont work
<magespawn> afternoon
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly, what up/
<magespawn> ?
<superfly> nothing much
<superfly> trying not to fall asleep
<magespawn> and the family?
<magespawn> shame on you, new baby keeping you giys up?
<magespawn> giys/guys
<superfly> family is mostly fine
<superfly> jojo is actually a pretty good baby
<superfly> having more issues with the monster than the baby
<magespawn> the monster?
<magespawn> the 1st born?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> the toddler
<magespawn> big changes in the little ones life now too. make him? a part of it as much as possible.
<superfly> magespawn: yep, doing that
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> thats the best way to handle it I have found superfly
<magespawn> superfly how do you stream SA radio stations in Ubuntu?
<superfly> magespawn: I don't listen to much radio, but you should be able to use VLC if your default media player can't handle it
<superfly> just copy the URL on the site
<magespawn> tried that came up with a missing pulgin MMSH. so installed the gstreamer plugin but still says pulgin is missing
<magespawn> duh somehow missed that plugin when I was selecting the ones to install
<Kilos> brb remove nvidia again now must reboot
<Kilos> yay got all 9 workspaces working again but no nvidia
<magespawn> cool Kilos. 
<Kilos> superfly, will it be better to try get that nvidia 173 driver via synaptic
<Kilos> lol not cool magespawn 
<magespawn> installed the missing plugin but still no luck with sa stations.
<superfly> Kilos: that's the same one
<Kilos> whats the good of a fancy graphics card that you cant use
<superfly> Kilos: what graphics card do you have?
<Kilos> installed the same way superfly ?
<Kilos> lspci ?
<superfly> well, since you're trying to install the nvidia driver, I can only assume you know what card you have
<Kilos> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<Kilos> i tried to install it because i got a popup screen saying there are restricted drivers available
<superfly> ah, FX 5500
<Kilos> thats what lspci gives
<Kilos> oh you know it?
<superfly> Kilos: install nvidia-current
<Kilos> just with aptitude?
<superfly> any package management app
<Kilos> i like aptitude, it gives you alternative fixes sometimes
<charlvn> good afternoon\
<charlvn> phew what a hectic day
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> voda foned last night and asked if i am happy with my connection now. was great last night
<Kilos> yes ty very much i said
<Kilos> now getting 4kB/s
<Kilos> grr
<charlvn> bah
<charlvn> that is not good
<Kilos> yesterday it jumped tween 200 and 400kB/s
<charlvn> 4kbps is dial-up modem speed
<charlvn> *4kBps
<Kilos> this Bytes not bits
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> yeah that's what i meant sorry
<Kilos> i look where i am typing so dont see incoming, sorry
<Kilos> yay gone to 15 kB/s
<charlvn> maybe the tower is too busy during the day, too many calls / too much data going in and out
<Kilos> ah, not the internet battling?
<charlvn> that's unfortunately a problem with a lot of umts systems
<charlvn> hmmm no idea about that but i would think vodacom would have plenty of capacity on their backbone
<Kilos> that crooked thing?
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> yeah lol
<superfly> magespawn: which radio station is that?
 * superfly just popped the URL from a local community station into Amarok, and it just worked
<charlvn> amarok is good, i usually just use vlc to play the stations and it works pretty well too
<charlvn> hi zeref 
<magespawn> superfly almost any one, I am trying for east coast radio
<magespawn> charlvn doe listen to sa stations?
<magespawn> doe/do you
<smile> hi :)
<magespawn> okay now all of a sardine it is working
<magespawn> wierd
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> superfly, must i install the nvidia 173 as well or is nvidia-current enough?
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<superfly> Kilos: did I said nvidia-173 or nvidia-current?
<Kilos> aptitude did lotsa work installing that
<Kilos> lol you said current superfly 
<Kilos> but didnt explain nicely that current wasnt just needed to make 173 work
<Kilos> like a plugin addon thingie
<Kilos> so magespawn tell me what is supposed to look better or different with a better graphics card?
<Kilos> apart from accepting unity now that is
<superfly> Kilos: it usually makes your computer work slightly faster,  because a lot of the GUI stuff gets handled by the graphics card instead of the CPU
<Kilos> oh ty superfly thats good to know
<Kilos> though it would be 3d and a fist would come out and punch me
<superfly> haha, no
<superfly> it just means that a lot of the small things that make your GUI smoother now work
<Kilos> great ty very much
<magespawn> games videos and such should work smoother and faster. the graphics card takes some of the processing away from the cpu
<charlvn> magespawn: sorry for the slow response, been afk
<charlvn> magespawn: usually not but sometimes i listen to stations from here: http://antfarm.co.za/
<magespawn> unity should also work better, compiz and the other desktop managers will allow the pretty stuff
<magespawn> np charlvn
<magespawn> east coast radio is now working had to install the right codec
<Kilos> ty magespawn will look into going further once i have unity on this drive
<Trixar_za> Yes, you can't have disorder on your drive
<Kilos> wasting data getting more stuff for maverick
<Kilos> hiya Trixar_za hehe
<Trixar_za> Not sounding any better
<Kilos> ?
<Trixar_za> There's a Linux distribution called Unity
<Trixar_za> Well, Maverick and Unity
<Kilos> yes thats what i am refering to
<Trixar_za> To Ubuntu terms that can be used differently :P
<Kilos> i have maverick here and am going to install 12.04 unity before wating more data on maverick
<Trixar_za> The Madrivia based fork that uses SMART package management?
<Trixar_za> http://unity-linux.org/
<Trixar_za> Also it was named before the Unity desktop
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Nice bunch of guys though
<Trixar_za> Shame about the loss of team members. Especially the Kernel experts
<Kilos> eish that will hurt
<Trixar_za> I was looking around at other small Linux distros when I lost faith in SliTaz's development
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, I ended up back at SliTaz and fixed the issues myself, even providing the ppp fix to correct the biggest issue I was having
<Trixar_za> I'm like a Sayan. I just come back stronger :P
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> see you guys later
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> see you guys tonight. go home safe and enjoy supper
<Kilos> thats you too superfly 
<Trixar_za> bbl
 * smile zingt lekker mee met http://zimnet.radio.de/
<charlvn> hi all
<charlvn> welcome back smile 
<smile> charlvn: thanks :D
<smile> do you know yfm? :p
<smile> @ charlvn 
<Kilos> well duh!
<Kilos> charlvn, superfly you guys leave me to sukkel hey
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<Kilos> inetpro, ping jy ook
<superfly> Kilos: yes :-P
<Kilos> hahaha no one told me a sata drive wont be seen till one has installed something from the mb cd to let it see sata drives
<Kilos> yo roryy 
<Kilos> decided to install xp on that unhappy 20g drive and see if i can now install AOE3 
<roryy> hi
<Kilos> then no audio and some other sis stuff. but luckily when ian was here years ago i copied his gigabyte cd
<Kilos> so how would one get to use a sata drive if the mb battery was flat and didnt remember that it must enable sata???
<superfly> Kilos: you sukkel because you make yourself sukkel
<Kilos> hi Tonberry tonberryE352 
<Kilos> lol no no no
<Kilos> with sata connected pc screen didnt even come on
<Kilos> but now i can see it just dunno how to tell bios to boot from it
<superfly> Kilos: that doesn't make any sense, I've been using SATA drives for ages
<Kilos> then i can go 12.04 on it
<superfly> no need to do anything
<Kilos> you most likely didnt have battery out so bios forgot about satas
<Kilos> its actually an instalable goodie on the gigabyte cd
<Kilos> seriel ATA something or other
<Kilos> enables sata
<charlvn> smile: yfm is a south african station right? didn't used to like it very much though
<charlvn> Kilos: yeah that is rather strange indeed, i use sata drives without any hassle
<Kilos> wow even if the mb battery dies
<roryy> Kilos: how old is this motherboard?
<charlvn> oh the on-motherboard battery... ok that could be a different issue
<charlvn> haven't had that in a very long time
<Kilos> maybe its murphy that stays here
<charlvn> i had one or two old computers that it happened to but they were still using ide derives
<Kilos> we gotta ask nuvolari 
<charlvn> *drives
<Kilos> this has ide too but kept looking for sata as well, but when sata drive plugged in screen didnt even come on
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> interesting, new to me as well
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> murphy's law
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> maybe i got the link for the mb somewhere still
<charlvn> brb
<smile> charlvn: yes! :p
<smile> I found it on radio.de
<smile> :)
<charlvn> smile: there is a list of more here: http://antfarm.co.za/antradio/index.asp
<charlvn> you can probably find most of them on radio.de
<charlvn> smile: the afrikaans radio station is this one: http://www.rsg.co.za/
<charlvn> i used to listen to this: http://www.jacarandafm.com/
<smile> thanks, charlvn 
<smile> have to go, bye :)
<charlvn> ciao!
<smile> see ya :)
<Kilos> anyway now im happy, gotta 80g sata going
<Kilos> magespawn, AndChat|68096 wb
<droidmage> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<charlvn> at work i drink this tea called "entspannung" and "innere ruhe"
<droidmage> Pc still signed in at the shop
<charlvn> it's herbal tv - need a lot of it while working on computers
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> *herbal tea
<charlvn> in the evening i can go back to drinking coffee
<droidmage> Wow somebody who works on computer who drinks something other than coffee
<charlvn> magespawn: coffee on
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> sorry magespawn 
<Kilos> charlvn, eat lotsa fish
<droidmage> Lol
<charlvn> tab fail
<droidmage> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> droidmage: Done
<Kilos> sea fish is brain food
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charlvn> Kilos: i take these omega 3 pills full of fish oil
<charlvn> it's good for the grey snot between the ears
<Kilos> lol ya that too
<charlvn> wb zeref 
<Kilos> hey zeref why you been so quiet
<Kilos> ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn, droidmage and Kilos!
<charlvn> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charlvn: Sure
<charlvn> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Squirm
<psydroid> hi charlvn
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<charlvn> long time no speak to
<psydroid> yeah, I was away for a month
<charlvn> nice, holiday?
<psydroid> kind of, I was travelling around Europe
<charlvn> very cool!
<charlvn> i don't really do the summer holiday thing, too hot for me
<psydroid> :)
<charlvn> even in NL it has been crazy weather for a few weeks
<charlvn> there is no way i'm going down south when the heat wave is here
<charlvn> i save my holiday for october or so
<charlvn> that's a nice month for me
<psydroid> were you in NL or is that where you actually live?
<charlvn> how do you mean?
<psydroid> yeah, I didn't really plan to go
<psydroid> I mean, you aren't in South Africa?
<charlvn> eh no?
<charlvn> are you? :)
<psydroid> hmm, I never knew you were a fellow Dutchie :)
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> that's hilarious
<Kilos> no he is in the netherlands
<psydroid> no, I've never been there either
<charlvn> no i used to actually live in south africa so i know the country well
<psydroid> ah, now I understand
<psydroid> well, I went to Denmark for a few weeks
<psydroid> it gets pretty cold in the evenings
<charlvn> ooh! nice
<charlvn> denmark is cool but they have funny power sockets
<psydroid> yeah
<charlvn> i have an europlug on my laptop so i have no problem but if you have an earthed plug it doesn't work right
<charlvn> you need a plug where the earth sticks into the wall like a british plug
<psydroid> oh, I didn't bring much with me
<psydroid> just my phone and my tablet
<charlvn> no i can't go somewher without a laptop
<psydroid> so I didn't have too many problems
<psydroid> yes, I understand
<charlvn> i'm actually ordering a new laptop
<charlvn> this one is like 5+ years old and people already make fun of me for it :)
<charlvn> after some serious consideration ended up ordering one of these: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/305345/lenovo-essential-b560-(m489nmh).html
<droidmage> Kilos how goes it with the pc?
<Kilos> still no joy with booting or even getting to bios droidmage but cpu warming up at least
<Kilos> i dunno if it can work on a samll screen
<Kilos> small
<Kilos> but this one from nuvolari is getting better by the hour
<droidmage> Well at least something is working.
<Kilos> yeah i got the sata drive going
<Kilos> and the nvidia fx5500
<Kilos> only found the sata after installing xp then the gigabyte cd
<droidmage> You had to go to windows? Wow.
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> the auto install stuff on the giga cd had a place for enabling sata
<Kilos> found just by chance while looking for audio drivers
<Kilos> and to install the giga cd you first need windows
<Kilos> then windows cant see the sata but ubuntu can
<Kilos> learn something new everyday
<Kilos> will still get the ecs mb going as well if it wasnt sold because it was scrap
<Kilos> but im very happy with nuvolari s pc
<Kilos> especially with an extra 80g drive working
<droidmage> You can modify the windows cd to include sata drivers at the start. Or insert another disk with the drivers.
<Kilos> no man windows is for gaming only and 20g drive is ample
<Kilos> but as long as i dont remove the battery the mb will remember that it has sata capabilities as well
<droidmage> Mmm
<droidmage> Most people now would not have a 20 gig drive.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<droidmage> I ran a laptop from an 8 gig flash for awhile on ubuntu.
<Kilos> yeah i member. i see this pc can boot from usb's as well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<droidmage> Night kilos
<droidmage> Later all.
<charlvn> interesting read: https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/nonfree-games.en.html
<charlvn> same goes for all proprietary software though
<Symmetria> heh]
<Symmetria> here is something interesting
<Symmetria> we rolled ipv6 on the UFS network....
<Symmetria> now *50%* of the traffic coming in is on ipv6
<charlvn> Symmetria: that's very interesting indeed
<charlvn> Symmetria: is that UFS as in http://www.ufs.ac.za/ ?
<Symmetria> charlvn heh, we were doing over 100mbit on v6 today
<Symmetria> yeah, webserver isnt v6 enabled yet, but all the client side is 
<Symmetria> well, most of it so far
<Symmetria> :)
<Trixar_za> charlvn: Don't read too much into the gnu philosophy. It's sometimes self-contradicting and in other ways just plain dumb.
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> charlvn.. here, you can read this
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/afripv6-discuss/2012/001175.html
<Symmetria> my work for the last week :p
<Symmetria> its a pretty damn scary story :)
<charlvn> Symmetria: interesting, thanks!
<charlvn> Trixar_za: i find a lot of it to be somewhat fanatical but it's still interesting food for thought
<charlvn> Trixar_za: besides, gnu meant a lot to the open source movement
<charlvn> ok i'm off, nn all
<Trixar_za> Actually, Stallman rather you called it the Free Software Movement
<Trixar_za> He doesn't like the term "Open Source"
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Although that proves your point about fanatical
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I'm sorry but between work, school and other events there's very little time left for online chatter in the next few weeks
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-01
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> good morning all
<Kilos> this be me from unity
<Kilos> now need to get sound working here
<Kilos> oh my no top tool bar on xchat
<Kilos> or pidgin
<Kilos> bbl lemme try sort this out first
<charlvn> good morning all
<charlvn> morning inetpro, Squirm
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on\
<Maaz> charlvn: Huh?
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kerbero> Symmetria: nice news http://ht.ly/1lLNjj
<sflr> good morning guys
<magespawn> morning all
<Symmetria> heh Kerbero thanks, its been a mission
<charlvn> morning Kerbero, sflr, magespawn, Symmetria 
<Kerbero> dag
<magespawn> hey charlvn
<charlvn> Symmetria: good work!
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi charlvn
<smile> hoi allemaal :)
<smile> Kerbero: hoe gaan dit? :p
<charlvn> hi smile 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> hiya superfly sflr inetpro nuvolari and other fellas
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol what you know about unity?
<Kilos> xchat got no tool bar at the top
<superfly> Kilos: toolbar?
<superfly> like, with icons?
<superfly> or are you talking about the menu?
<Kilos> ya that think where you get preferences etc
<Kilos> oh ya menu
<superfly> Kilos: hover your mouse over the bar at the top of the screen
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> will pidgin be the same?
<Kilos> goodness gracious bally dammit me
<superfly> Kilos: all of them
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<superfly> np
<Kilos> maybe ill try a dejadup backup from maverick to see if all my settings arrive
<sflr> hey Kilos! where you've been?
<Kilos> lol fighting new pc sflr  and unity a bit too
<Kilos> and sorting a lame sheep
<Kilos> on and off all day today
<sflr> busy bee! hehe
<Kilos> hehe should just cut its throat and put inna pot
<magespawn> might not be a good idea, until you are sure what caused it to go lame
<Kilos> lol its them paralysing ticks. found another 4 but on the belly near the wool and normally they around the backside
<magespawn> if I remember correctly the ticks put out a toxin that causes the paralysis.
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> but these are black with red/orange legs
<Kilos> not like the karoo one
<Kilos> or the ones in northern natal
<Kilos> flat ticks not like blue ticks
<magespawn> I did not know about those specific ones.
<magespawn> are you getting used to unity?
<Kilos> kinda but not lekker without 9 desktops
<Trixar_za> I normally only keep 2 around myself
<Kilos> i used to use 1 workspace each for iftop pidgin mail and xchat
<Kilos> can i remove the office icons to somewhere else so left panel got more space?
<Trixar_za> Btw, for weird awesomeness, google The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatry
<Kilos> hows things Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Slow and a little boring. I could code something in Nimrod to learn the language better, but I'm lazy :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Wait. It was Julius Caeser that accidentally set fire to the Library of Alexandria?
<Trixar_za> No wonder he got stabbed in the back... and front
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> 8ta 2+1 bundle is a bargain compared to other sp's hey
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Kilos> but what a schlep to get it going. first had to fone them and have the 3g goodie activated on sim
<Trixar_za> And they take less than what they advertised
<Trixar_za> Like I bought 100MB for R40
<Trixar_za> And they only took R37
<Kilos> but its good when needing clean installs and updates and all new packages on a new release
<Kilos> ya i noticed that too
<Kilos> R149 was R148
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some chappies
<sflr> CellC cuts data to 15c/MB in and out bundle: http://www.techcentral.co.za/cell-c-takes-knife-to-data-prices/33876/
<magespawn> i am out of here, later guys.
<Trixar_za> Yeah, they also used to have 30c/MB with Virgin
<Trixar_za> Then they moved it up to 60c/MB
<Trixar_za> and then without warning and while still advertising it as 60c/MB, they started taking R2,50/MB
<Trixar_za> ALL while being run by CellC
<Trixar_za> So guess which network I despise more than any other?
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Also that Trevor is a lying idiot with no basis in science at all :/
<Trixar_za> The low frequency they're using isn't something new and the range is less than something at a higher frequency. Also it's only 50 higher than the old 900 network the old BRICK phones used.
<Trixar_za> <rant />
<Kilos> no man lower freqs actually do go further but not a 50m diffs 
<Kilos> 14 meg ham frequency goes around the world
<Kerbero> sometimes
<Kilos> 27m cdradio up to like 20 ks
<Kerbero> wow
<Kilos> ya Kerbero but the there 7m too
<Kerbero> Kilos, so you are from the Kc days
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good buddy days
<Trixar_za> Yes, it goes further, but it loses quality as it goes, so technically you lose information at larger distances
<Kerbero> kilocycles vs kiloherz
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kerbero> o0
<Kilos> n o man Trixar_za  tv is like 90m i think
<Kilos> and line of site 
<Kilos> but clear
<Trixar_za> Yes, but they use repeater towers
<Trixar_za> Which doesn't count
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> ya but our tower here is like 10ks away
<Trixar_za> The point is, you need more cell towers with lower frequencies to maintain quality
<tonberryE352> your words make no sense
<Kilos> what now Tonberry ?
<tonberryE352> goes further but loses quality
<tonberryE352> that makes no sense
<Kilos> oh that
<Trixar_za> Read it on Wikipedia. I did. Rather than trust that Trevor Noah.
<Trixar_za> Why else use HIGHER frequencies for newer devices?
<Trixar_za> Better data transmission over greater distances
<Trixar_za> For example. Shortwave radio. How far does that reach and how is the quality the further away you are from the source?
<Trixar_za> The quality of gets degraded the further you get away from the source
<tonberryE352> comparing analog to digital is cheating 
<tonberryE352> and fm vs am
<Trixar_za> Well, I read this on Wikipedia about the rise of 2G and 3G devices
<Trixar_za> And I'm speaking from memory
<tonberryE352> quality ALWAYS degrades further away from the source
<Trixar_za> yes, the rate of derogation is based on the distance from the source. Higher frequency can travel further with less loss of quality than a vastly lower frequency over the same distance.
<Kerbero> "rate of derogation" ftf?
<Kerbero> *wtf
<Kerbero> Trixar_za, imho i don't think you know what you are talking about
<tonberryE352> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-space_path_loss
<Kerbero> "[16:40] <Trixar_za> The point is, you need more cell towers with lower frequencies to maintain quality" <- that is exactly opposite of what is true
<Trixar_za> Just. Read. The. Damn. Wikipedia. Article.
<Trixar_za> I'm just going to shut up now
<Kerbero> both me and tonberry have degrees in electronic enginering, so i would rather trust us than wikipedia
<Trixar_za> Yes, just like GPs and Nurses are qualified to do info commercials on dieting supplements and exercising machines.
<Kerbero> no, that is biokineticists
<Trixar_za> Exactly.
<Kerbero> ok fair enough, we are doing our masters degrees in telecommunication
<Trixar_za> Right, now I believe you
<Trixar_za> Still, explain to me why new cellphones now use 1800/1900 frequencies compared to the old bricks using the 800/900 frequencies?
<tonberryE352> lack of open bands
<Trixar_za> And why CellC feels 950 is superior
 * superfly is no electrical engineer, but working in the wireless space is enough to be able to agree with Kerbero
<tonberryE352> smaller antennas
<Kilos> smaller antennae but shorter conerage
<Kilos> coverage
<Kilos> higher the frequency the closer repeaters must be
<Kilos> as with short wave radio and fm
<Trixar_za> So that's CellC's deal. They don't have as many towers, so they lower the frequency to avoid having to build and upgrade more of them
<Trixar_za> And then they have Trevor sell it as 'better'
<tonberryE352> they are just playing the hand they have been dealt
<Kerbero> Trixar_za, exactly
<Trixar_za> Eh, I still don't like them. They pretty much FUD'ed Virgin Mobile out of the running.
<Trixar_za> Slowly degrading service too
<Trixar_za> Half the reason I jumped ship to 8ta first chance I got
<smile> hi charlvn :)
<Trixar_za> Dammit. Stuck on another webcomic
<Trixar_za> http://notinventedhe.re/
 * Trixar_za shares the suffering
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> hi smile charlvn 
<Kilos> superfly, you busy?
<Kilos> dont say always
<superfly> Kilos: not terribly
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> would you advise myunity installed, i think this is still 2d
<Kilos> should  rahter stay 2d
<Kilos> rather
<Kilos> it helps one make more workspaces
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but it going full unity is gonna slow things down i will stay 2d
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Trixar_za> Why not switch to XFCE? :P
 * Trixar_za strokes XFCE
<Kilos> Trixar_za, this isnt too bad, i said i would give it a full go before changing
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy xfce 11.04 much
<smile> xubuntu 11.04 you mean, Kilos ? :p
<Trixar_za> I was just about to say
<Trixar_za> :P
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> xubuntu ya smile 
<Trixar_za> XFCE4.6 made some impressive changes. 4.8 is even better
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> <3 XFCE4
<Kilos> na i been happy on ubuntu so will give unity a fair chance
<Trixar_za> I prefer a lightweight vs. functionality balance myself
<smile> Kilos: ok :)
<smile> Trixar_za: me too. but i love unity too :p
<smile> I don't like KDE much :p
<smile> Kilos: I find myunity doesn't have enough options to customise
<smile> for example, i would like to remove the workspaces button :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i wanted more workspaces that all
<smile> lol. :p
<Trixar_za> Only thing that really bugs me about XFCE is adding shortcuts to the Taskbar
<smile> I want the option to minimise to applet :) for terminal
<Kilos> smile, is it only myunity that can doo that or is there another workspace manager thing
<smile> Kilos: at the desktop tab, can't you just increase h desktop? :p
<Kilos> ?
<smile> Kilos: in myunity
<smile> :p
<Kilos> i havent installed my unity yet
<Kilos> waiting to hear from superfly if i go full unity if pc is gonna be slower than 2d
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<smile> Kilos: Oh i see :p
<smile> well for me the graphical effects (compiz) is sitting comfortably at 1% of processor capacity :p
<smile> but for you, it may be different
<smile> my graphical card is taking care mostly of the effects i think :p
<Trixar_za> Arg
<Trixar_za> Do you guys know of a flatfile based php snipped that allows you to integrate a basic comments engine?
<Trixar_za> snippet*
<charlvn> Kilos: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager and use that to manage your compiz configuration
<charlvn> then you should be able to disable most of the special effects
<Kilos> oh ty charlvn 
<charlvn> i usually tend to turn all that cr4p off anyway because it just wastes resources and memory
<Kilos> i just wanna add 5 desktops
<Kilos> other stuff seems ok
<charlvn> in gnome3 you can dynamically create new desktops and destroy them
<charlvn> not sure how that works in unity though
<superfly> sorry Kilos, was called away to supper
<Kilos> np
<charlvn> Kilos: i should add, be very careful what you do with compizconfig-settings-manager, it's very easy to break things with that
<charlvn> Kilos: ask me, i know :)
<Kilos> life comes first superfly 
<Kilos> especially family
<Kilos> oh my charlvn 
<charlvn> Kilos: another tool you might want to try first is called MyUnity
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> oom, apparently Ctrl+Alt + arrow keys allows you to move between workspaces
<Kilos> read bout it, but im in 2d mode and if going my unity is gonna slow pc then ill leave it rather
<charlvn> Kilos: MyUnity is a much more user friendly tool, it also lets you tweak the workspace configuration
<Kilos> lekker to have things work fast
<Kilos> superfly, i just wanna add 5 more
<Kilos> the switcher on the left works ok
<Kilos> just double work the gnome2 way
<charlvn> Kilos: there are two settings, h desktop and v desktop
<charlvn> you can create horizontal and vertical desktops like that
<Kilos> where are these settings
<charlvn> Kilos: in myunity or in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> seems like you can use either but i would recommend the former
<Kilos> i read up on it
<charlvn> strange that these things do not come installed by default
<Kilos> also saw some complaints about the button
<charlvn> they are both optional packages you have to install later
<Kilos> that started with 10.10 i think
<charlvn> the button?
<Kilos> even aptitude gdebi etc
<Kilos> someone wanted to remove the myunity button
<charlvn> ah
<superfly> Kilos: are you using Ubuntu 12.04?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> had the funniest experience with the drives. after being here this morning pc lost both sata and ide drives
<superfly> Kilos: Apparently MyUnity is the better of the two
<charlvn> bbl dinner
<Trixar_za> er, what?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly will try it
<Trixar_za> The student prices is $100 for PyCon?
<superfly> Though I personally prefer a less demented desktop environment
<charlvn> superfly: the other one has more options but myunity seems to be more user friendly
<Trixar_za> What is the full prices then? You're paying as much as a concert ticket to go to a conference about a programming language
<Trixar_za> :/
<charlvn> Trixar_za: nothing unusual, try going to oscon for example
<charlvn> or that mobile conference in barcelona, whatever it's called
<Kilos> found that trying to boot with battery in, pc cant see sata drive but booting to bios with battery out sees the sata immediately
<Trixar_za> I know they have to pay for the venue, but that's kind of bad
<charlvn> yup
<charlvn> that's why i like to do unconferences, not regular conferences
<charlvn> ok bbl (this time for real) :)
<smile> :)
<Trixar_za> http://notinventedhe.re/on/2009-11-9
<Trixar_za> Yes, because refactoring leads to broken code
<Trixar_za> bbl
<Kilos> hmm nm disconnects on its own when im away for a while
<Kilos> could that be an 8ta prob or some setting here
<Kilos> lo nuvolari hoekom so stil
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed with maverick if i hovered mouse over nm it showed the signal strenth from the tower, also other goodies in the top panel also gave feedback
<Kilos> is it something i must install here or has it been scrapped
<tumbleweed> Kilos: no idea if anything will tell you that. I've never seen network manager give me a useful indication of signal strength
<Kilos> i dunno what you call them little popup windows with info in
<tumbleweed> ah, never looked at that on 3g
<Kilos> it shows well on broadband
<Kilos> thats how i know when its time to mail vodacom and moan
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> himage
<Kilos> yo rorr
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi roryy 
<roryy> hey kilos
<roryy> how goes?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<roryy> good
<Kilos> im trying unity
<Kilos> 12.04 at long last
<Kilos> hi drussell you see ^^
<drussell> Kilos: hey, congrats ;o)
<Kilos> lol ty drussell 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<smile> Kilos: I almost finished watchin' at animals are beautiful people :p
<smile> one minute to go :p
<Kilos> lol
<smile> while I was on vaction I couldn't watch ;)
<Kilos> never mind
<smile> jamie uys :p
<smile> ^^
<Kilos> they good movies hey
<Kilos> and funny
<smile> :)
<smile> bye! :p
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks! :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> Night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-02
<Kilos> hi charlvn Banlam and others
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Banlam> morning
<charlvn> morning Banlam 
<jrgns> hello all
<charlvn> hi jrgns 
<jrgns> howzit
<charlvn> good good, yourself?
<jrgns> charlvn: good good
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> If I get anymore cheek Kilos you can do it yourself next time
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hehe got 9 desktops on unity without installing anything, just a deja-dup backup from maverick
<Kilos> ve hav vays und means ja
 * Squirm passes out
<superfly> o/
<sflr> afternoon guys!
<Kilos> hi sflr superfly 
<superfly> hi sflr
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, I probably should have tested that before commiting
<Trixar_za> oops
<Trixar_za> And a bug
<Trixar_za> And fixed and tested
<Trixar_za> Now to see if the timers work :P
<Trixar_za> http://what-if.xkcd.com/5/
<Trixar_za> This is hilarious
<Kilos> my but you guys are chatty today
<Kilos> bbl
 * sflr bbl
<Kilos> home time. weekend for all you old peeps
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> brb
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<charlvn> hi Kilos, psydroid 
<charlvn> how's it going
<psydroid> hi charlvn
<psydroid> I'm fine, how are you?
<charlvn> not too bad
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Kilos> sorry was busy getting my bot going
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Kilos> hey magespawn Tonberry 
<Kilos> QP came to 12.04 with me
<magespawn> Nice Kilos.
<Kilos> the deja-dup backup tool works kiff
<Kilos> hows things your side magespawn ??
<magespawn> Been busy today with kids athletics, but server is uptodate. But was a totally fresh install.
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> soon as i got this pc from nuvo properly jacked i will try the server cd on my old pc
<magespawn> I like using the server, it just does certain things so much more directly.
<Kilos> i go eat quick
<charlvn> enjoy Kilos 
<Kilos> yum that was lekker
<Kilos> yo amanica long time no see
<amanica> hi Kilos, yup, always busy :)
<Kilos> come on you clever guys. i want to download a video from youtube without havent to spend a week there getting lost
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0QfzYmUopc
<Kilos> dunno if i need to make any mods to this new firefiox
<Kilos> firefox too
<Kilos> dont wanna waste data watching online and then by tomorrow forget what i watched
<amanica> I use some firefox plugins eg. ant
<amanica> http://www.ant.com/video-downloader
<Kilos> ty amanica 
<magespawn> Video Downloader another add on for firefox.
<Kilos> is there no diffs tween firefox on windows and firefox on ubuntu?
<magespawn> Apperance I think, but otherwise not that I know of.
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find the addons
<Kilos> ah ant is in the addons too
<Banlam> download helper also works nicely for saving videos
<magespawn> DownThemAll or another one?
<Banlam> "DownloadHelper"
<Banlam> althugh i use downloadthemall for other stuff too
<Kilos> ok got them ty guys now ill try get that vid and see how to fix dvds and cdrom
<Kilos> got downloadhelper and video downloader but dont see how to tell the fox to download not just watch
<Kilos> is it the share embed button?
<magespawn> Did you restart firefox?
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> Usually have to do that.
<magespawn> Just close and open it again.
<Kilos> hehe its doing something took the low flv option is that right
<magespawn> That will get the video at the smallest download, but the quality might suffer.
<Kilos> oh didnt know which one to use, there one for mobiles too
<magespawn> You might also need a flv player, not sure if there is one in ubuntu.
<Kilos> vlc
<magespawn> I think that will work, yes.
<Kilos> i have used vlc since before ubuntu days the win media player sucks
<Kilos> there is also mobile media converter that can convert anything to anything
<Kilos> have got it here yet
<Kilos> finished downloading but the guy is still working there
<Kilos> must one stop the video playing to save data?
<magespawn> The one in firefox?
<magespawn> If it has finished downloading you can close the video/tab window. Or it does continue to use your data.
<Kilos> ty guys
<Kilos> vlc works ell magespawn 
<Kilos> well
<magespawn> Cool
<Kilos> im not too kean on the terminals opening in tabs
<Kilos> prefered each terminal by its relevant desktop
<Kilos> keen
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz, spell kean
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<Kilos> Maaz, spell keen
<Maaz> Kilos: Looks good to me
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> I am out of here, night Kilos.
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> Np
<Kilos> whew 50 meg a video. ty 8ta
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see you morrow time
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos nee ek is maar net woes besig by die werk die week oom!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<smile> bye :p
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-03
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> morning charlvn and the rest of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> morning SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> hey there
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> when you got time i got some stuff you can try inna shop to speed up your internet connection
<magespawn> okay you have my attention.
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG5cEik2ABY
<Kilos> i think thats the one
<magespawn> will check it out ty.
<Kilos> winding more cable to your pc router connection
<Kilos> yw
 * Kilos greets cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> what happened SadBorg 
<SadBorg> My girlfriend and I moved into separate apartments after a little over 2 years of living together. We haven't borken up, just living separately.
<Kilos> oh i thought you had work probs
<SadBorg> It's hard enough being apart, but I can't stand being on my own. Any my new place is so alien and cold 
<SadBorg> if I'm not careful, I'll end up with work problems. Not easy to function at work when I'm in tears every 5 minutes
<SadBorg> dunno how I managed to drive to work like that
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, lemme know if it works here hey
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes?
<magespawn> no luck with that hack but I will try another cable as the one I tried only has four strands.
<Kilos> oh it said same cable methinks
<Kilos> one can buy them
<Kilos> cat6 cables i think they are called
<magespawn> i have but the one plugged in is a premade
<Kilos> well this is supposed to be a poor mans workaround to that
<Kilos> if you have one in there i dunno if the added cable will then again double the speed
<magespawn> will check it out a bit later
<Kilos> k
<charlvn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charlvn> Kilos: how's it going this fine morning
<smile> hi Kilos & charlvn :p
<charlvn> hi smile 
<smile> good morning :)
<charlvn> how's the weather in BE, here in NL it's nice and sunny today
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charlvn!
<Kilos> hi smile charlvn i maintain
<smile> charlvn: it's fine! :D
<Kilos> learning bits and pieces with unity
<smile> there is some wind and some clouds, but the sun is shining :p
<smile> and it's warm outside :)
<smile> Kilos: hi hi :) have you slept well today?
<Kilos> nope been struggling with lame sheep
<Kilos> gave pennicillin injection and put stuff onna hooves to prevent ticks hopping on
<smile> Kilos: not good :(
<charlvn> shame that sucks Kilos :(
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> hey Kilos no luck with that cable trick so far.
<Kilos> are you trying it on a cat6 cable magespawn 
<Kilos> i dont think it will work there
<Kilos> the cat6 is already doing what we are trying to do
<magespawn> i only have cat5
<magespawn> but yes ithink you are right
<Kilos> i think its basically for the single cables
<Kilos> the cheap ones
<magespawn> ahh well, worth a try.
<Kilos> yeah maybe cat5 isnt done like that
<Kilos> hi not_found_droid 
<not_found_droid> Kilos: alo uncle 
<inetpro> Kilos: Ubuntu Hour at The Mall of Rosebank on Saturday 11 August 2012 12:00-14:00 SAST Details: http://t.co/Zb6Inbcr and http://t.co/DV6awq0n
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro Dankie dat jy my laat weet het boetie. hoop als gaan goed en loop vlot daar" 1 day, 20 hours, 50 minutes and 47 seconds ago
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro been away that long?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dink jy kan daai pos op twitter
<Kilos> ok sal doen
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, did you see the tweet
<Trixar_za> The droid font is pretty extensive. I installed it and low and behold, it's showing Chinese and Japanese characters
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can one only get myunity from a ppa goodie
<Kilos> nope found in that top thing
<Kilos> dash
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie, ja
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> i hope its safe to install ubuntu tweak
<Kilos> another ppa
<Kilos> tumbleweed, is ubuntu tweak wise for me
<Kilos> or inetpro ^
<Kilos> reading http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html i get bang
<tumbleweed> Kilos: we had a long discussion on whether ubuntu-tweak should be included in Ubuntu, a couple of years ago
<tumbleweed> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.motu/6740
<tumbleweed> we decided not to
<Kilos> ty tumbleweed 
<not_found_droid> Who need to type when they can talk
<Kilos> there is some kinda tweak thing in software centre too must i leave that as well
<tumbleweed> I liek this post in that discussion: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.motu/6768
<tumbleweed> gnome-tweak and myunity are in Ubuntu, because they just let you change configuration options
<Kilos> called ubuntu user ausgape
<Kilos> i cant copy it to paste here
<tumbleweed> ubuntu-tweak encourages adding lots of PPAs, and similarly dangerous things, that mean you are having to trust many more developers not to break your machine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok ill try get things done wioth myunity only ty
<Trixar_za> In one word: TweakUI and Lockergnome for Windows
<Trixar_za> Well, ok, maybe more than one
<Trixar_za> My mind remembered Lockergnome later
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Oh and Gamegain and a few others
<Trixar_za> But then again, the GNOME philosophy is to treat the user like an idiot :/
<Trixar_za> (What else do you call hiding configurable?)
<Trixar_za> And I'm paraphrasing Linus Torvalds before somebody jumps me on it
<Trixar_za> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<Trixar_za> He since moved to XFCE, but yea
<Trixar_za> I like offending people, because I think people who get offended should be offended. ---Torvalds, Linus (2012-06-14).
<Trixar_za> <3
<not_found_droid> I am getting my tweaking fix with android
<Kilos> i tried to open the myunity thing and it shows in the menu onna left for 10 secs then disappears
<Kilos> all i wanna do is increase font sixe throughout
<Kilos> used to be in system
<Kilos> appearance i think
<Trixar_za> Run it in terminal and see if an error pops up
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nope just goes back to prompt
<Trixar_za> Weird
<Trixar_za> Does it have a -debug package?
<Kilos> lol what is supposed to open
<Kilos> i even got synaptic will go see
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to use myunity in ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Install MyUnity 3.0 on Ubuntu 12.04/11.10/11.04 (New Release ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-myunity-30-on-ubuntu.html :: "MyUnity 3.0 Supports Ubuntu 12.04 and Themes - Softpedia" http://news.softpedia.com/news/MyUnity-3-0-Supports-Ubuntu-12-04-and-Themes-255220.shtml :: "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Features Unity Configuration Tool MyUnity ..." http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-Features-Unity-Configuration-Tool-239
<magespawn> Kilos sorry for long wait. no i only have cat5
<Kilos> np magespawn who knows what will happen without trying the mod hey?
<Trixar_za> Funny enough, I remember that Ubuntu tended to fix itself after a restart
<magespawn> indeed and he may be on a cable modem which might affect it. or it could just be a hoax/joke?
<Kilos> lol ill try a resatart
<Trixar_za> Mind you, I had a very limited understand how how Ubuntu worked. Even after understanding SliTaz and how it works, I still find Debian and Ubuntu's design mysterious
<Kilos> bbl
<Trixar_za> Not sure if that's a good or bad thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> costs nothing to try except time
<Trixar_za> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za i found them font settings
<Kilos> and that myunity thing was underneeth another open window
<Kilos> underneath
<Kilos> oh my
<Trixar_za> The more I read about Linus Torvalds, the more I like him
<magespawn> i am out of here, see you all later
<Trixar_za> And I guess myunity is a single process program then
<Kilos> well it changed my font sizes which was all i needed at the mo
<Kilos> got tired of ctrl + everywhere
<superfly> Trixar_za: unlike RMS, Torvalds is very pragmatic
<superfly> opinionated, but pragmatic
<Trixar_za> What he has to say about RMS is also classic
<Trixar_za> But I would probably get along more with Torvalds than RMS
<Trixar_za> I'm a self-confessed bastard myself
 * nlsthzn sent a message to the mailing list... but it doesn't seem to have gone through :/
<Kilos> the one about monthly reports nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> ah I guess it did go through :p
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yw laddy
<Kilos> peeps are very slack until you push on their buttons personally
 * nlsthzn won't know who has buttons that need pusing :p
<Kilos> they think later and then when later comes they have already forgotten what was supposed to be done later
<nlsthzn> pushing
<Kilos> what do you still need nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> just that anything that has happened the last month to be captured in the wiki :p
<nlsthzn> or someone to tell me and give links etc. and I or someone else can add them :
<Kilos> i dont think anything has happened 
<Kilos> been very quiet since last meeting
<Kilos> make an appeal to the lists for guys to mail you info and links
<Kilos> not leave for tomorrow
<Kilos> domani never comes
<Kilos> wb Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> you home superfly ?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: sortof around
<Kilos> just checking you home sir
<superfly> been "home" all week
<Kilos> oh my. you sick?
<superfly> no, just looking after the family
<magespawn> evening all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hmmm hiya mae
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> winning slowly
<Kilos> getting unified
<Kilos> whats news your side
<magespawn> not much, not unified though
<magespawn> what is the command to find out the version of ubuntu again?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> ask maaz
<magespawn> Maaz command to find version of ubuntu
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to check what release of ubuntu you are using
<Maaz> Kilos: "CheckingYourUbuntuVersion - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion :: "How to Tell What Version of Ubuntu You Are Running - How-To Geek" http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-tell-what-version-of-ubuntu-you-are-running/ :: "Find which Ubuntu Linux Version you are running | Ubuntu Geek" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/find-which-ubuntu-linux-version-you-are-running.html :: "Check 
<Kilos> can you browse magespawn 
<magespawn> lol suppose I should google 
<magespawn> yup 
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> ^^^
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckingYourUbuntuVersion
<Kilos> charlvn_, where you
<magespawn> lsb_release -a
<Kilos> nuvolari, dis naweek jy mag kom gesels
<magespawn> that is the command, irks me when I forget stuff
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> 10.04 on a resurrected laptop
<Kilos> thats good
<Kilos> the one with cracked screen?
<magespawn> no this is another one'
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what did you have to resurrect?
<magespawn> owner was told it was broken beyond repair
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> cleaned the heat sink and hey presto
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> very old though has 20 gig harddrive
<Kilos> cpu overheating?
<magespawn> but everything works
<magespawn> yes it was
<Kilos> 20g is good for lotsa peeps
<magespawn> yes it is for me.
<Kilos> lappy drives are expensive
<Kilos> better for them to get an external if they need more place
<magespawn> and on something this old not worth replacing
<Kilos> what specs
<Kilos> but they most likely want winsucks
<magespawn> the owner went and got a new one, gave me the old one, installed 10.4 as it only has 512 ram
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> win was running slow
<Kilos> cpu speed?
<magespawn> not sure hold on
<Kilos> now i forgot how to ask for that
<superfly> cat /proc/cpuinfo i think
<magespawn> intel celeron 1.5ghz
<magespawn> single core
<Kilos> the fly told me once but now its somewhere on the maverick drive or external
<Kilos> oh thats slow
<Kilos> but good for 10.04
<magespawn> yes but it is fine for things like this, i also use in the shop to connect to the server
<Kilos> but more ram will be good
<magespawn> i was just amused the other computer shop got it so wrong
<Kilos> i found most releases like 640m ram to run lekker
<magespawn> do not think I have any laptop ram
<superfly> magespawn: they only know windows, what do you expect?
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> but this was a hardware problem they told the owner that something had melted and could not be replaced
<Kilos> windows doesnt work, pc stuffed
<Kilos> they were just covering their ignorance
<Kilos> most likely didnt even open it
<Kilos> this launcher thing on the left is same as adding apps to top panel with gnome
<Kilos> i could live with unity i think
<superfly> no Kilos, noooo!!!!!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> *sob* I think we've lost him
<Kilos> what superfly must i go kde?
<Kilos> or add cinnamon
<superfly> Kilos: stick to Unity :-) I was joking with you
<Kilos> whew
 * Kilos wipes brow
<superfly> of course I don't know Unity, so I can't help you, whereas if you used KDE, I would be able to
<Kilos> if its the future then one must go with the flow or go kde
<superfly> but stick to one thing, don't run between them
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<zeref> Kilos: gnome-shell?
<Kilos> but installing kubuntu-desktop isnt same as a full kubuntu install
<superfly> not quite
<Kilos> zeref, unity isnt that bad if you have data to google how to do this or that
<superfly> mostly
<Kilos> switching desktops is now 2 clicks not just one anymore
<Kilos> so one could lose time over the gnome way
<Kilos> superfly, what do the weed and crash kid use, do you know?
<Kilos> someone must enjoy unity
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you use unity hey?
<superfly> Kilos: as far as I know, tumbleweed uses Gnome Shell and cocooncrash uses KDE
<Kilos> and old langjan seems to be getting good with unity
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<zeref> Kilos: i use short-cuts + i'm using the keyboard more often, which is far quicker for me
 * tumbleweed uses gnome fallback + xmonad. I'm not a shell fan
<tumbleweed> I do quite like unity, though
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you a gnome follower?
<Kilos> unity isnt bad, just a new learning curve
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I have a unity install
<tumbleweed> Kilos: not really
<Kilos> oh tumbleweed to open other terminals on other desktops you do ctrl +alt +t
<tumbleweed> it's quite likely to be different on each desktop
<tumbleweed> e.g. for me, alt-shift-enter
<Kilos> i like to open one terminal on xchat workspace and minimised terminal for my ibid
<superfly> ctrl+shift+n
<tumbleweed> ctrl-alt-t is a gnome thing
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> isnt unity a gnome spinoff
<Kilos> im sure ive seen lotsa gnome stuff
<superfly> Kilos: Unity is a desktop shell, like Gnome Shell or Plasma (KDE)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you happy with unity?
<magespawn> i like to try lots of different ones, and I am still using win a fair amount
<Kilos> magespawn, there another sneeky thing with win to add free ram
<Kilos> yo Banlam 
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I love the idea... but there seems to be some major buginess for me at least still making it a trying experience
<Kilos> oh did you try it
<Kilos> from the cd fix video
<Kilos> oh sorry nlsthzn thought it was mage answering
<nlsthzn> no worries :)
<Kilos> nlsthzn, it gets better as you find how to do things
<nlsthzn> been using it since 11.04 uncle Kilos... I know the ins and outs... but when it doesn't do what it is supposed to I want to throw my PC out the window :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe you expect a bit much
<Kilos> you guys are to clever and expect funny things from a pc
<Kilos> i wish they wouldnt make gwibber part on default install
<nlsthzn> nope... just what it is supposed to do... if it did it 10 minuites ago.. why not now :p
<nlsthzn> gwibber only real twitter app for gnome... but it isn't to great I agree
<Kilos> i use twitter in pidgin
<Kilos> didnt you see todays tweet
<Kilos> superfly, all good with family, hows mrs_fly recovering
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> Kilos: getting there
<Kilos> takes time
<Kilos> but they also enjoy being nursed
<nlsthzn> I didn't know that pidgin could do that... nice :)
<Kilos> pidgin rocks nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> isn't to shabby
<Kilos> saw a link where they say twitter doesnt work in 12.04 pidgin but mine is working
<Kilos> just did a deja-dup backup from maverick and it all works
<Kilos> i also still use evolution not thunderbird
<Kilos> never lost one mail
<Kilos> and now my usb hub isnt messing around with the 3g modem like on vodacom
<Kilos> 8ta works kiff here
<Kilos> from the same tower
<smile> bye! :D
<smile> :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks Kilos :)
<smile> you too
<smile> and charlvn too :p
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yo Tonberry tonberry352_ 
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> magespawn, you safe i see
<Kilos> more than half net split
<magespawn> wow there goes Maaz
<magespawn> yup still here Kilos
<Kilos> how can qp be affected by the netsplit when she be installed here onna pc
<Kilos> Maaz, wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> WB everyone
<Kilos> exactly half split
<Kilos> tumbleweed, can you tell me how come my bot got affected by this last netsplit when its installed here on my pc?
<Kilos> i can understand maaz cause he is in germany
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it connected to a different server to you
<tumbleweed> Maaz: dig irc.freenode.net
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Records: 193.219.128.49, 38.229.70.20, 50.22.136.18, 86.65.39.15, 130.239.18.172, 140.211.167.98 and 140.211.167.99
<Kilos> oh a freenode server?
<tumbleweed> which one you connect to would be random
<Kilos> ok ty that explains it
<magespawn> you can specify can't you?
<Kilos> i dunno how because xchat often has different servers
<Kilos> but random is good if the one you choose dies
<Kilos> but would be nice to make QP use same as my xchat
<Kilos> then at least bot wont split without you
<Kilos> magespawn, did you get that bit about free ram on winsucks
<magespawn> tumbleweed can you specify the server the ibid connects to?
<magespawn> yes i did but did not try it. no time today
<Kilos> oh ok would be interesting too seeing as you do lots of ms stuff
<magespawn> will give it a go when I can. do not see why it should only work in win
<Kilos> the command isnt a linux one
<Kilos> but the idea is good if one can convert it to linux
<Kilos> chowed lotsa data trhem youtube vids
<Kilos> mrs_fly, wb
<Kilos> haha the fly woke up his server
<magespawn> yeah only watch them at the shop
<Kilos> SmilyBorg_l, wassup
<Kilos> its dark time
<Kilos> uncapped is really the answer hey magespawn 
<magespawn> ftw
<Kilos> imagine running your shop on broadband costs
<Kilos> mind you 8ta got good deals
<magespawn> would just be too slow when the system gets loaded
<magespawn> 3g does not handle mutiple computers very well
<Kilos> what speed you getting with mweb?
<magespawn> 1meg
<Kilos> maybe a good 3g router
<Kilos> ah a meg is way past sa's broadband
<magespawn> can use it as a fallover
<Kilos> im happy when i hit 350 k
<magespawn> sorry 1Mbps
<Kilos> i got that
<Kilos> 8ta hit 325kB/s here today but mostly around 125 kB/s
<magespawn> so the peak for download is about 100Kbps but it is more stable under load than 3g
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wonder where nuvolari might be
<Kilos> too dark for heli and beach
<Kilos> slepp tight magespawn and all others. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> sleep as well
<tumbleweed> magespawn: yes
<magespawn> that would be a way for kilos to do it
<magespawn> good night all.
<charlvn> good evening all
<charlvn> anyone still awake?
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-04
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> must surely be fp
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<LelaOrca129> hi
<LelaOrca129> I'm from Brasil
<LelaOrca129> Pseudoescorpião http://lelaorca.blogspot.com
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> and others
<magespawn> how the sheep Kilos?
<Kilos> still alive and lame
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> can they recover from the toxin?
<Kilos> shes also old so maybe the stress was too much
<magespawn> does happen
<Kilos> normally yes if you get it quick enough, but i missed the 4 ticks on her belly
<Kilos> normally only around butt so didnt look further
<magespawn> harsh and it is winter
<Kilos> yeah
<Mezenir> howdt
<Mezenir> y
<Kilos> hi mez
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Mezenir, 
<Mezenir> howsit going ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> magespawn, you here
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<Kilos> dd: opening `/dev/cdrom': No such file or directory
<Mezenir> good thanks
<magespawn> yes Kilos
<Kilos> why i sukkel always to get the correct path
<Mezenir> cdrom0
<Mezenir> ?
<Kilos> ah i try that
<Kilos> nope
<magespawn> what you trying to do Kilos?
<Kilos> wanna make an iso of a cd
<magespawn> using the command line or do you have a gui program?
<Kilos> then put that iso on ubuntuone for ian to get
<Kilos> im on unity but the way i did it with maverick not same
<Kilos> the right click function doesnt give options other than eject
<magespawn> hold brb
<Kilos> Right-click the icon of the CD 
<Kilos> Select "Copy Disc..."
<Kilos> Alongside "Copy disc to:", change the drop-down to read "File image" 
<Kilos> Click "Write"
<Kilos> that doesnt work with unity
<smile> http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebruiker:Smile4ever/Intel <= So far, is it okay? :p
<smile> or are there spelling mistakes
<smile> :p
<Kilos> i go try with maverick
<magespawn> hey Kilos any luck
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> i am out of here, see you later Kilos
<Kilos> hi guest
<Kilos> Guest1031, 
<Kilos> superfly, you got 5 mins please
<Kilos> what is the path to my cdrom
<Kilos> tried /dev/cdrom0
<Kilos> and /media/cdrom0
<Kilos> and both without the 0
<Kilos> nlsthzn, hi there
<nlsthzn> al
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I just sat down right now... was away
<Kilos> tell me the path nlsthzn 
<Kilos> how come i can never find the path to cdrom
<nlsthzn> use nautilus to go to the CD-Rom then hit ctrl + L to see the paht
<nlsthzn> Kilos, ^^
<Kilos> ah its not cdrom
<Kilos> its /media/g71-2omo67
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> np
<nlsthzn> I don't know the "real" way to figure out these things in terminal but I have found some short-cuts for myself that work :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> No such file or directory
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> with nautilus it shows a drive first the media then that number
<Kilos> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/01/14/how-to-find-the-mount-point-device-name-of-your-cddvd-disc-drive-in-ubuntu/
<Kilos> ill look what they say
<nlsthzn> k
<Kilos> oh my its /dev/sr0
<Kilos> mount|grep ^'/dev' 
<Kilos> No such file or directory
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> that is very odd uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> yet i can cd to /media/ and see it there
<Kilos> once in i ls and get
<Kilos> apt  G71-21OM067
<Kilos> i wonder if the mount point is actually that long name or if it must be cdrom0 or sr0
<Kilos> got it working via gui
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> hi Kilos, nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi Cantide charlvn 
<charlvn> how's it going?
<nlsthzn> hi charlvn 
<Cantide> afternoon everyone \o/
<charlvn> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> bbnn going to unity
<charlvn> wb Kilos 
<charlvn> in unity?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, does your right click safely remove function work for a usb stick
<nlsthzn> normally
<nlsthzn> that or eject
<Kilos> mine does but when i have a drive mounted the right click unmount does
<Kilos> how do you eject and internal hdd
<Kilos> there no unmount with the right click on unity?
<Kilos> was handy that
<Kilos> and right click a drive and use format
<Kilos> those were handy functions
<smile> hoi :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<Kilos> been inna hot bath
<Kilos> so clean as a whistle
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> Kilos: good ;)
<Kilos> and lekker warm
<Kilos> i gotta be up at mid night
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> to send an iso fora gigabyte install cd to ubuntuone for my son
<Banlam> when you say send
<Banlam> what method are you using?
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> wait
<Kilos> um
<Banlam> uploading to ubuntuone?
<Kilos> ya that
<Banlam> why can't he just download it?
<Kilos> is there another way
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos  :>
<Banlam> from a normal site?
<nuvolari> hi Banlam, smile 
<Banlam> heya
<smile> hi nuvolari, did you have a nice day? :)
<Banlam> kilos, is there something special about your specific ISO?
<nuvolari> semi nice
<Kilos> those drivers wont install but the cd looks whats installed and gives the option to install whatever else is needed Banlam 
<nuvolari> had to run around to get different SIM cards
<nuvolari> and laundry day
<Banlam> kilos, ok. are the drivers not available on gigabyte's website?
<Kilos> its a gigabyte mb install cd Banlam 
<smile> nuvolari: well take a break between the runs, I would suggest ;)
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Banlam> that's where i alwys got my drivers
<Banlam> you just plug in your motherboard details
<Banlam> and you can get them all
<Banlam> and pick what OS you're using
<smile> nuvolari: why did you need those? :p is one not enough?
<Kilos> i will tell him that Banlam ty. but i think he has tried all the gigabyte stuff online and still battling
<nuvolari> smile: nope, not when vodacom is having it's er, when it's acting like awoman
<Banlam> kilos, ok, how big's the ISO?
<smile> nuvolari: oh i see
<Kilos> 637m
<Banlam> ouch
<Kilos> but i got the 8ta 2 +1 and always sleep early
<Banlam> cool
 * Banlam is very happy with his 8ta data
<nuvolari> vodacom is usually OK, but it's been happening more often that I only get GPRS data
<Kilos> so the plus 1 would have been wasted anyway
<nuvolari> so today I got fed up
<Kilos> nuvolari, get 8ta
<Kilos> 3g for R149
<Banlam> that depends where nuvolari resides
<nuvolari> Kilos: :> exactly what I did oom Kilos 
<Banlam> 8ta's reception is pretty much zero outside of major city centres
<Kilos> they will check when he fones them to activate 3g
<nuvolari> MTN and 8ta, but 8ta is just over 3x faster at my spot
<Banlam> nice
<Kilos> yay nuvolari and hows connection?
<Kilos> lekker man
<nuvolari> Kilos: how do I get that 3Gb oom Kilos ?
<nuvolari> Kilos: so far it's been beautiful!
<nuvolari> lekker quick
<Kilos> mine is a bit slower than voda but R200 for 500m cant compete
<Kilos> put sim in fone
 * Banlam has gotten 5mbps+
<Kilos> fone 188 i think
<Kilos> talk to op
<nuvolari> joh, Banlam on 8ta?
<Kilos> mine max 300kB/s today
 * nuvolari got 1.xMbps today
<Banlam> nuvolari, yup
<Kilos> Banlam, is there a way to speed it up?
<nuvolari> MTN got 0.3Mbps
<Banlam> Kilos, no idea. I live fairly close to a tower
<Kilos> wow im jealous
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> 1k
<Banlam> and my cellphone is capable of those speeds
<Kilos> but way outa town
<nuvolari> wow... WOW!
<Kilos> im using a 3g modem
<nuvolari> 2.15Mbps
<Kilos> wow
 * Kilos cries
<nuvolari> 0.36Mbps upload
<nuvolari> which is about the same as MTN
<Kilos> nuvolari, get that bundle man
<Kilos> its where you buy data
 * Banlam is on the 60+60 for the year
<Kilos> if not your sim needs activating 
<Kilos> thats lekker Banlam 
<nuvolari> meh, I got the 266 for 2Gb bundle
 * nuvolari facepalms :'(
<Banlam> mmm, i have to ration myself
<Kilos> R149 for 3g dom donner
<Banlam> but so far it's been going quite well
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> that's why I faceklap myself oom Kilos :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but 1 g of that is after 11pm or 12pm
<Banlam> nuvolari, you have to phone customer care and tell them you want to buy the 2+1 deal, then they'll activate your sim card. you won't be able to use that card for data or calls on the extended mtn network though
<Banlam> only on 8ta networks
<Banlam> then, as kilos mentioned, it will show up when you dial *188#
<Kilos> ya
<nuvolari> hmm, do I know that I'm on the 'normal' 8ta network?
<nuvolari> *how do I know
<Kilos> you wont have the 3g special
<Banlam> have you checked on their coverage map?
<Banlam> 8ta.com/coverage
<Kilos> must be good coverage if he is getting 1m/x
<nuvolari> Banlam: yeah, I just made it onto the map. Actually I took a chance because I didn't think I'll have coverage
<Banlam> select '8ta network' at the top of the page
<nuvolari> oh like so
 * nuvolari checks
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> bbnn
<nuvolari> oh hi NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> im back nuvolari 
<nuvolari> welkom terug oom! Lekker gemunch?
 * nuvolari het 'n paar skyfies in 'n pan in die oond gesteek
<NeVeR_> yo kilos
<Kilos> ja avo toebroodjies
<NeVeR_> anyone here heard of a company called itemate?
<Kilos> die pc werk nou honderd nuvolari dankie weer
<nuvolari> oh my word! laat oom Kilos my nou huistoe verlang... my ma maak die heerlikste avo-broodjies!
<Kilos> lol met sout en bietjie asyn in gemeng
<nuvolari> Kilos: :D rerig oom? Dit is wonderlike nuus!
<Kilos> moet nog net die dvd toets maar dit sien darem nou wat is op n cd
<nuvolari> ek't lankal moed opgegee met optiese media. die goed het te veel issues
<Kilos> dit wou nie eers die sata drive of dvd sien nie
<nuvolari> tel dit nou die sata drive ook op oom?
<Kilos> maar nou die giga mb se plan gesien
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> ek is op 12.04 op die sata
<nuvolari> \o/ wat het oom gedoen om hom te fix?
 * nuvolari verstaan nou hoekom oom Kilos skielik so vinnig tik op IRC :P
<Kilos> battery uitgehaal en pc geboot daarsonder
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> en my usb hub wer weer met die modem in
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> of voda of my maverick was siek
<Kilos> het maverick as tweeded drive hier en dit boot ook
<Kilos> tweede
<nuvolari> ha! 8ta = uninterrupted Ubuntu-ZA meetings :D
<Kilos>  skyf
<Kilos> ja gaan goed wees
<nuvolari> ja sies oom
<Kilos> 16 dae om te voorbery
<nuvolari> ek't gister Riaan Cruywagen se boek klaar gelees en hy sê mense vermink afrikaans
<Banlam> vermink?
<nuvolari> maar oom is eintlik engels, so oom is verskoon
<Kilos> ja ons doen
<Kilos> hahaha baie dankie
<nuvolari> Banlam: ek sal gou die stukkie in sy slot tik. Dit was baie waar
<Kilos> my ouma aan ma se kant was du preez
<Banlam> cool, dankie
<Kilos> Banlam, them torrent goodies is that just for downloading
<Kilos> ?
<Banlam> kilos, torrenting is for file sharing
<Banlam> peer to peer
<Kilos> wont help my big upload hey
<Banlam> mainly used for sharing illegal files
<Kilos> oh
<Banlam> kilos, well you can create a torrent for it
<Banlam> and then give it to your son (if i remember correctly)
<Banlam> then he will download it directly from your PC
<Kilos> na i battled enough to make an iso of it
<Banlam> but it's a complicated way of doing things
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> ubuntoone
<Banlam> or dropbox would be easier
<Kilos> yeah
<Banlam> or google drive
<Banlam> or whatever
<Kilos> where is dropbox
<Kilos> also free
<Kilos> ?
<Banlam> yes
<charlvn> good evening
<Banlam> 8ta after hours is from 11-05
<Banlam> btw
<Kilos> why would it be easier?
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<Banlam> easier than torrenting i mean
<charlvn> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> maybe ill use ubuntuone
<Banlam> kilos, what upload speeds do you get?
<Kilos> tried one file there and ian got it so should get the iso too
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> how do i check that?
<Banlam> just wondering if 11pm-5am is enough time to upload it
<Banlam> speedtest.net is the easiest
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> in cli?
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> hmm
<Banlam> not sure
<Kilos> http:// then
<Banlam> oh yes
<Banlam> needs a browser that supports flash
<Banlam> will test your upload and download speeds
<nuvolari> Banlam: http://typewith.me/p/wat's_nuus
<Banlam> by uploading and downloading a few mb
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Banlam> nuvolari, ah right
<Banlam> is daar n afrikaans term vir CD? :P
<Banlam> KD?
<nuvolari> KS
<nuvolari> Kompak Skyf 
<Banlam> S?
<Banlam> lol
<nuvolari> Afrikaans se IT terme is bietjie vreesaanjaend
<nuvolari> aftaster
<nuvolari> = scanner
<Banlam> mm
<Banlam> maar nogals snaaks :)
<nuvolari> aftaster klink pervers
<Banlam> maar ek dink, selfs ek sou meer afrikaans woorde gebruik het as daai ou
<Kilos> upload .32mb/s
<nuvolari> Toe ek dit lees toe begin ek net lag want; daar is regtig soveel Afrikaanse kunstenaars wat meer engels in hulle sinne gooi as Afrikaans
<Kilos> download 1.87mb/s
<nuvolari> Kilos: yeah, I think that's the norm
<nuvolari> had the same upload speed for MTN and 8ta
<charlvn> which technology is this?
<charlvn> hsdpa?
<Kilos> so will 637m make it before 5am
<Banlam> kilos, 0.32Mb/s = 0.04MB/s = 2.4MB/min
<Kilos> dunno charlvn 3g modem
<Kilos> must be 
<Banlam> 637/2.4 = 265min
<Banlam> = 4.5hours
<Banlam> so if you start at 11PM, and you keep a constant speed
<Banlam> you should be done before 4am
<Banlam> with an hour to spare
<Kilos> hopefully there no breaks then you gotta start again or will only missing data go up?
<Banlam> i'm not 100% sure
<Banlam> as it's just one big file
<Kilos> oh it has a sync thingie
<nuvolari> Banlam: upload or download? uncle Kilos' download is a little bit quicker
<Kilos> lets hope
<Banlam> nuvolari, he needs to upload
<nuvolari> oh :-/
<Banlam> kilos, i don't know if there are settings, but make sure that upoloads aren't limited in ubuntuone.
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro about to read the backlog
<Banlam> i know dropbox has a settings
<Banlam> :)
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> lol hi inetpro 
<inetpro> you guys talk a lot today
<Kilos> hes checking if im wasting data now
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> inetpro: "8ta rocks" is all you need to know
<inetpro> hi charlvn and everyone else
<nuvolari> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, upload to ubuntuone of 637m what if there breaks in connection
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<inetpro> eish Kilos, gimme a chance to catch up
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what are you talking about?
<Kilos> catch up first
<inetpro> why you have so much to upload to ubuntuone?
<Kilos> its an iso of a gigabyte mb 
<Kilos> cd
<Kilos> for ian
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> isos are typically available online anyway
<Kilos> luckily i copied his months ago because his has been /stolen/lost/whatever
<inetpro> Kilos: don't waste your bandwidth
<Kilos> inetpro, i dunno if you can get the mb cd iso online and he cant get individual drivers to work
<Kilos> it will be the nighttime 1g
<inetpro> Kilos: mb cd?
<Kilos> i sleep before 11pm
<Kilos> the one supplied with gigabyte motherboards
<inetpro> eish!
<charlvn> surely you can download the individual drivers from some other place on the internet?
<inetpro> charlvn: exactly
<Kilos> its for a windows pc for a client he must repair
 * Banlam suggested this, gigabyte's website is very comprehensive
<charlvn> most hardware manufacturers have a very nicely catalogue of drivers online
<Kilos> he has tried for 3 days charl
<charlvn> *nice
<Kilos> they wont install
<charlvn> ok that doesn't help
<Kilos> im hoping the cd will see and install
<Kilos> and that 11pm to 5am data i will never use
<charlvn> i don't know what the current deal is in south africa with bandwidth but it might even be cheaper to burn it to a cd/dvd and ship it than to do it over the internet
<Kilos> time
<Kilos> client needs pc
<charlvn> it's what we used to do with large quantities of data all the time - just ship cds/dvds or even full hard drives
<charlvn> ah ok
<Kilos> shipping means i gotta find transport to town to po
<Kilos> and the cost
<charlvn> ah yeah that's not handy either
<charlvn> neh sounds like internet is the best way to go
<Kilos> i think so
<charlvn> did you try to compress the iso with an algorithm like 7z or so to see if it can get smaller?
<charlvn> 7z has amazing compression
<Banlam> that's a good idea
<Kilos> oh that another thing i need to ask you guys
<Kilos> it doesnt show as .iso
<Kilos> brasero.toc.bin
<charlvn> you mean the extension is different?
<charlvn> oh i see
<Kilos> thats what its called
<Kilos> so i dunno if he will get it to work with windows
<Kilos> will he have to use ubuntu
<charlvn> good question
<charlvn> can you mount it under ubuntu?
<Banlam> .bin is fine
<Kilos> i have it on my desktop here
<Banlam> daemon tools won't have an issue with it
<Banlam> if i recall correctly
<charlvn> like do a: mkdir /tmp/sopmething; sudo mount -o loop brasero.toc.bin /tmp/something
<charlvn> cause if you can mount it like an iso it should be fine right?
<Kilos> will windows work? so he can download and burn to cd?
<charlvn> not sure what the windows tools are capable of
<charlvn> i guess it depends on what he uses... if he uses nero, it could do almost anything possible
<charlvn> but if he uses the built-in windows tool, it might or might not work, i don't know
<nlsthzn> Kilos, get ashampoo 6 for windows... free and does all yuor iso burning needs
<Kilos> he has kubuntu 11.10 as well on same pc methinks
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn will tell him
<inetpro> hmm.... now that I've read the backlogs it's dinner time
 * inetpro will have to read again laters
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> lol it happens
<charlvn> enjoy inetpro 
<Kilos> enjoy inetpro 
<nuvolari> nice... debian to make xfce its default desktop
<nlsthzn> wow
<nlsthzn> bold move by debian
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=tasksel/tasksel.git;a=commit;h=2a962cc65cdba010177f27e8824ba10d9a799a08
 * nlsthzn is thinking of trying lubuntu 12.10 when it comes... like the new icons :p
 * nuvolari scouts lubuntu
<nlsthzn> hahaah
<nlsthzn> pretty funny post
<Kilos> i prefer unity to xubuntu
<Kilos> tried xubuntu in 11.04
<Kilos> unity just needs to add a few thing gnome does and it will be fine
<Kilos> like where is places computer nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> I really enjoy Unity too
<nlsthzn> but the way gnome is going these days I don't know how long Ubuntu can hold on using it
<Kilos> one needs to get to computer to right click a cd and copy disk to a file for the iso
<Kilos> had to go maverick to do this one
<nuvolari> what do you mean nlsthzn ?
 * nuvolari is outdated on both unity and gnome
<nlsthzn> have you seen the latest about nautilus nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> nope, using thunar
<nlsthzn> one sec
<nlsthzn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/is-the-new-nautilus-a-step-in-the-direction-poll
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, ^^
<nlsthzn> the way they are dumbing down everything is beyond idiotic
<Kilos> dumbing down?
<nlsthzn> Kilos, they are removing so much functionality from everything it begins to be hindersome
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wheres computer on unity
<nlsthzn> android has had mass appeal and trust me, it is simple for those that need it and super complex if you want it too...
<nlsthzn> Kilos, ?
<Kilos> supposed to be before home isnt it
<nuvolari> wtf?? Folders no longer sorted by default
<nuvolari> it's becoming like mac
<nuvolari> it frustrates me when working on a mac... nothing is sorted
<nuvolari> by default
<nuvolari> and good luck in quickly finding a way to sort your views
<nlsthzn> it is called file system AFAIK uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, just a bunch of sillyness
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> i will try find it ty nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> it's just plain stupid to remove the type ahead thingy
<nuvolari> (or wait, it think of something else)
<nlsthzn> look in nautilus uncle Kilos ... it is a default on the favourites
<Kilos> nautilus open files right
<Kilos> so how do i look in nautilus
<nlsthzn> right hand side at the top
<nlsthzn> there is a list of favourites... file system is there if memory serves...
<nuvolari> hmm. yeah, they're definitely on a cuicidal path here :-/
<nuvolari> bwahaha! Classic: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-W6xanziZKTo/UB1gMpGlVmI/AAAAAAAAUoI/gB4aMvgV9lA/s700/dife.jpg
<Kilos> nope nlsthzn computer shows all drives connected
<Kilos> ill wait till we catch someone on unity
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, lol
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I haven't booted into Ubuntu in weeks... sadly Windows is working very nicely for me at the moment (OK, I shouldn't say sdaly)
<Kilos> ill give unity another week and if im still sukkeling will put another desktop
<Kilos> lol np nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Kilos, a lot of what is a hassle in unity is directly related to issues with gnome 3... 
<Kilos> oh isnt that stable yet
<Kilos> gnome2 is kiff
<Kilos> maybe because ive spent so much time on it
<nlsthzn> not about stability... but about changes
<nlsthzn> things taken out etc.
 * nlsthzn goes for late dinner
<nlsthzn> bbl
<Kilos> eish not even 8pm and i ready to go sleep but gotta wait till after 11pm
<Kilos> enjoy nlsthzn 
<superfly> Kilos: it's like using Ubuntu after using Windows... you're used to Windows, so it seems terrible. You just need to get used to it.
<Kilos> yeah inna way superfly 
<Kilos> but things like computer should be there still
<Kilos> and places
<Kilos> and right click format
<Kilos> or safely remove and unmount not eject
<superfly> Kilos: Unity is a new desktop, it does things differently
<Kilos> yeah but when i google how to make an iso off a cd i dont find the unity way of doing it
<Kilos> im not complaining
<Kilos> just saying whats worse here
<charlvn> Kilos: right clicking on the iso should do the trick
<Kilos> or more difficult
<charlvn> there is an option to burn to cd if i remember
<charlvn> but i could be wrong, i normally use the "standard" gnome3
<charlvn> not unity
<charlvn> oh wait sorry, an iso off a cd, read wrong
<Kilos> i wanted to create an iso from a cd charlvn 
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> just do it on the command line, it's super easy
<charlvn> it's the only way i ever do it honestlyt
<Kilos> has kubuntu got apps places  system superfly ?
<charlvn> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=my.iso
<Kilos> i couldnt get the correct path for the cdrom charlvn 
<charlvn> ah that's irritating
<charlvn> it should just be sr0 by default
 * nuvolari feels so dirty now... 8tamail is using M$ :'(
<superfly> Kilos: apps places?
<charlvn> nuvolari: outlook?
<Kilos> its couldnt find sr0 cdrom0 cdrom /media/cdrom
<charlvn> wow weird
<Kilos> oh my superfly its top left of gnome top panel applications places and system
<superfly> Kilos: no, KDE has no places menu
<nuvolari> charlvn: Windows Live
<Kilos> /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrom0 /dev/sr0
<charlvn> nuvolari: oh i see
<nuvolari> or something, I can't say this or that :P 
<Kilos> i gave up and went to maverick
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<charlvn> Kilos: if you mount the cd you should be able to see it under the mount points
<charlvn> what the path to the device is
<Kilos> how do you mount it if you cant find it
<charlvn> ah i see, it doesn't mount automatically?
<Kilos> neil said open it and you will see path
<Kilos> was /media/sr0
<Kilos> i tried that same dd command charlvn 
<Kilos> ask nlsthzn 
<charlvn> yeah but if you can't mount it you have a bigger problem
<Kilos> so used mavericks gui way
<charlvn> sorry i'm not too much help there.... i do almost everything at the command line :S
<Kilos> when i put cd in it shows here in launcher
<charlvn> well if you can open the cd then it's already mounted
<Kilos> and i can open it
<charlvn> nah then it's mounted
<Kilos> but dd command didnt work
<charlvn> just go to the command line and type mount
<charlvn> somewhere under there it will show a device that is mounted under /media somewhere
<charlvn> then you know what the device name is
<charlvn> and then you can use dd... simple
<Kilos> ok i try it again
<Kilos> i actually could cd /media/ and saw the cd in there
<charlvn> yeah then it is definitely mounted
<charlvn> and you already know the mount point so you just need to determine the device that is mounted there
<charlvn> cause you need the device for dd
<charlvn> if you use the mount command without any parameters it will show you the list of mount points and the devices that are mounted at each point
<Kilos> /dev/sr0 on /media/G71-21OM067 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500,uhelper=udisks)
<charlvn> then it's definitely sr0
<charlvn> now try the dd command again with if=/dev/sr0
<Kilos> dd if=/dev/sr0 of=my.iso
<Kilos> somethings happening
<charlvn> you might need to run that through sudo, i can't remember anymore
<charlvn> if it's starting to copy you should be fine
<Kilos> when made last iso with maverick and gui way pc went so slow i couldnt even swop workspaces
<charlvn> that sucks
<Kilos> it doesnt give feedback like the gui way
<charlvn> that is unfortunate yes
<Kilos> same pc now using sata drive and unity i can still switch
<charlvn> yeah it was probably just keeping your ide busy
<Kilos> 677226496 bytes (677 MB) copied, 131.95 s, 5.1 MB/s
<charlvn> perfect
<charlvn> well done
<Kilos> you well done ty very much
<Kilos> now where is it?
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> np!
<charlvn> if you used the exact command above, my.iso should be in your pwd (path to working directory)
<Kilos> pwd?
<charlvn> if you run pwd you have the exact path
<Kilos> oh
<nuvolari> lol! oom Kilos, are you loaded on bandwidth?
<Kilos> hehe /home/miles
<charlvn> cool in your home directory
<charlvn> sorry i'm off, bbl
<Kilos> got 8ta 2 + 1 nuvolari 
<Kilos> 1+ 1 now
<nuvolari> for a good laugh: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PrtmyPE8-08/UB1lhpaxIrI/AAAAAAAAUsg/3MHXq7XzEBE/w497-h373/boo.gif
<Kilos> ty charlvn 
<Kilos> chow now
<nuvolari> the best gif I've seen in a long time
<Kilos> lol ek gebruik data vir goed wat moet werk nie om te lag nie
<inetpro> wow you guys are full of it this evening!?
<Kilos> what is it?
<nuvolari> Kilos: dit is 'n moet oom Kilos!
<Kilos> lol at inetpro 
<Kilos> n wat?
<inetpro> nuvolari: why would you ever want to use 8ta mail?
<nuvolari> inetpro: just wanted to check it out
<Kilos> haha hond met baaidjie
<nuvolari> nee oom Kilos... nie net dit nie
<nuvolari> wag vir die hele ding
 * nuvolari het amper van die stoel af gevoeter
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> dit bly net so, n hond met n voel agter hom
<Banlam> en as dit klaar laai
<nuvolari> hmm
<Banlam> doen die voel iets aan die hondjie
 * inetpro has learned the lesson to avoid lock-in to ISP mail accounts
<Banlam> personal domain <3
<Banlam> or gmail 'o/
<nuvolari> gmail <3
<Banlam>  \o/
<charlvn> k back
<charlvn> gmail has the same problem as isps except that you can switch iso without changing your email address
<charlvn> but you still are locked into one provider
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, hoe kyk oom die prentjie? maak dit in 'n browser oop
<charlvn> if you run your mail under your own domain, you can move it around as you like
<charlvn> without changing your mail address
<charlvn> *switch isp
 * Banlam 's personal domain emails all forward to his gmail in any case
<Kilos> ja opera
<charlvn> that's another way of doing it
<nuvolari> Kilos: wel, dit lyk nie vir my of die vet tannie wil sing in daai opera nie
<Kilos> lmga
<charlvn> Banlam: but then you also want to have your outgoing mail sent from your own domain, not from @gmail.com
<Kilos> nee dit bly net soos dit oop gemaak het
<Kilos> hond en voel
<nuvolari> :-/
<Banlam> charlvn, yeah that is one problem, gmail let's you set reply address at least
<nuvolari> en chrome/firefox oom Kilos ?
<charlvn> that's good enough actually
<Banlam> mm
<charlvn> although you could also just register your domain for google apps
<charlvn> and then have your mail delivered directly to google
<Kilos> wag ek try ff
<Banlam> charlvn, yeah, but effort
<inetpro> hmm... I should look at moving my inetpro domain to google apps
<charlvn> then your sent from address is also correct
<Banlam> i just like that gmail is pretty much an archive for all my mails
<charlvn> Banlam: true but not that much effort, i have done it a number of times
<inetpro> inetpro.co.za still registered at @lantic
<Banlam> mmm, maybe one day :/
<Kilos> haha ja kraai is n pes ding
<inetpro> or I should just get a VPS for me self
<nuvolari> +1 for vps
<nuvolari> (linode)
<inetpro> nuvolari: link?
<Kilos> charlvn, ty now its called .iso not .bin
<nuvolari> inetpro: http://linode.com
<smile> bye :)
<charlvn> bye smile 
<nuvolari> bye bye
<charlvn> Kilos: np :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> see ya all :)
<smile> :D
<charlvn> nuvolari, inetpro: rather go hetzner, imho much better
<charlvn> what i use in any case
<Kilos> found out why my 12.04 server cd didnt wanna install methinks
<inetpro> charlvn: a loval account?
<Banlam> if you have a vps, do you run your own mail and http servers etc?
<inetpro> local as well
<Kilos> its a 64 that other cpu
<Kilos> amd64
<charlvn> local account? not sure what you mean
<inetpro> charlvn: I mean, local servers
<charlvn> here is what i use: http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<inetpro> as in South African hosted
<nuvolari> hello tonberry352_ 
<nuvolari> oh
<nuvolari> I mean wb
<nuvolari> :P
<charlvn> oh sorry i don't know about that, my server is in germany
<Kilos> hehe
 * Banlam uses serve hosting, american servers
<charlvn> i think linode hosts in the usa and the uk
<nuvolari> yeah
<charlvn> wow linode is expensive compared to hetzner
<Banlam> linode is a vps, hetzner is just shared hosting?
<charlvn> hetzner even has native ipv6
<Banlam> or is that ps?
<Banlam> vos*
 * Banlam checks link
<Banlam> *vps 
<charlvn> Banlam: i'm talking about a vps here
<Banlam> ah k
<charlvn> no shared hosting, stay away!!
<charlvn> :)
<inetpro> nuvolari: is that linode price a monthly cost?
 * Banlam is on shared hosting
<Banlam> but it's all i need
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> no i like something i can control
<nuvolari> inetpro: yeah
<charlvn> but i've had a pretty bad experience with shared hosting and clients a long time ago, so i might be biased
<Banlam> cost vs what i need, shared hosting is better
<Banlam> for me
<inetpro> eish!
<Banlam> heh
<charlvn> Banlam: that's probably true for most people
<Banlam> i mean, i could use a vps
<Banlam> but not warrant cost
<Banlam> on my budget :)
<charlvn> for 7,90 euro per month i'm not going to complain
<Banlam> for sure
<charlvn> :)
<Banlam> that's a very good price
<charlvn> indeed
<charlvn> and they have good support and very low downtime
<inetpro> charlvn: do they allow irc bots or irc bouncers?
<charlvn> inetpro: afaik they allow everything as long as it's legal
<charlvn> inetpro: it's a vps so what you do with it is pretty-much up to it
<charlvn> *to you
<charlvn> i irc from it in any case, run irssi inside screen
<inetpro> ok cool, so they haven't complained about that?
<nuvolari> linode has IRC support :P
<nuvolari> (not on freenode though :-/)
 * inetpro wonders whether to consider FreeBSD or Ubuntu 
<charlvn> inetpro: nope never had any issues
<charlvn> it's a pretty common thing to do afaik
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> can't see wht they'd complain
<nuvolari> yeah, I think it's the windows hosts that has the urge to complain about IRC traffic
<nuvolari> Squirm: ^^ true/not?
<charlvn> nuvolari: i think it's the shared hosts actually
<Banlam> again, why?
<charlvn> even the linux shared hosts
<nuvolari> oh
 * Banlam hadn't even thought of running irc from shared host
<charlvn> yeah me neither
<inetpro> charlvn: run quassel-core
<charlvn> if it's a dedicated host or vps usually, as long as you're not doing anything illegal, you can do whatever you want
<Kilos> i kissed something here, whats wrong with gmail?
<charlvn> inetpro: quassel isn't bad but i prefer to stick to the command line for everything possible
<charlvn> inetpro: i also use mutt for my mail
<inetpro> Kilos: you kissed what?
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> yeah what's that about... :)
<Kilos> missed
<charlvn> ah :)
<nuvolari> +1 for CLI IRC client
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> typo man
<Kilos> nuvolari, tot die klank kaart werk
<nuvolari> eeek, I probably need to interrupt my uptime sometime to actually redeem my free storage space
<charlvn> btw gnu freetalk is a nice command line xmpp client
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> hoe't oom dit gefix?
<nuvolari> of het dit gewerk, maar net die verkeerde settings?
 * inetpro wonders whether people use jails on Ubuntu servers?
<Kilos> gaan kyk in synaptic en al die klank goed gereinstall
<charlvn> i've looked at a chroot jail at some point but afaik it isn't too secure
<nuvolari> charlvn: ever tried bitlbee?
<Kilos> i even installed synaptic in this unity
<charlvn> nuvolari: nope what's that?
<nuvolari> charlvn: allows you to connect to xmpp via IRC
<charlvn> oh i see, interesting
<charlvn> i'm not sure how secure that is though
<nuvolari> it's a service though, not a client, although you can run your own bitlbee instance
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> sounds interesting but i prefer to minimise the number of third party services i use
<inetpro> charlvn: so what's the best way to run multiple sites these days?
<charlvn> stuff i don't run myself i mean
<inetpro> say I want to run multiple sites on my vps
<charlvn> inetpro: you mean like apache vhosts or something?
<inetpro> yep
<charlvn> most people i know just use the standard apache vhost functionality
<inetpro> hmm...
<charlvn> i spent some time on nginx, it's awesome but it is a bit of a learning curve for me
<charlvn> i have been working with apache for so many years it's almost second nature
<inetpro> me too but I'm always open for learning new tricks
<charlvn> thing about apache is it being so bloated so i'm also quite keen to move away to something else
<charlvn> nginx is definitely one of the things at the top of my list to learn
<charlvn> i used lighttpd a number of years ago but wasn't too impressed
<inetpro> lighttpd is good
<charlvn> it's quite stable but the lack of .htaccess files was a problem for me back then
<charlvn> but it was mainly because i was still doing a lot of php development and that changed now
<charlvn> so no longer much of a concern anyway
 * nuvolari goes to hit the hay
<inetpro> nuvolari: good night
<nuvolari> night everyone
<charlvn> afaik nginx does have an alternative to .htaccess files for stuff like the rewrite module but haven't used it yet
<charlvn> ciao nuvolari 
<Kilos> sleep tight nuvolari 
<charlvn> i also need to go do some other stuff, ciao all
<inetpro> and suddenly everything s dead quiet again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im battling to stay awake till 11.05
<Kilos> inetpro, whats a  CPU with VT 
<inetpro> Kilos: allows virtualisation 
<Kilos> how would you find that out?
<inetpro> can run virtual machines properly on the same machine
<inetpro> hmm... hang on
<Kilos> thats what i wanna try
 * Kilos hangs on
 * inetpro forgot how to check
<inetpro> have done it before
<inetpro> egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<inetpro> Kilos: see whether you get any output from that ^^
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> if you get output it doesn't mean that it's enabled in the BIOS though
<inetpro> should have an option about it in the BIOS
<Kilos> nothing
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> then you don't have it
<inetpro> I guess
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> would it be called vt in bios
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think you'll  find it 
<inetpro> your hardware clearly doesn't support it
<Kilos> ok ill remove virtualbox
<inetpro> Kilos: no need
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> virtualbox will work
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> but not perfect
<Kilos> does it use lotsa ram?
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> got 1g
<Kilos> maybe i get used to unity first before trying fancy stuff
<inetpro> without VT your main session will become very slow
<Kilos> its already slower that the old p4
<Kilos> maybe 12.04 uses more resources
<inetpro> Kilos: that's not a very scientific comparison
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im no scientist
<Kilos> i say what i see
<inetpro> you must compare apples with apples
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cpu 2.8g and 1.7g
<Kilos> ram 1g and 640m
<Kilos> colour black and white
<Kilos> modem same
<inetpro> black and white colors?
<Kilos> old one white
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai
<Kilos> new one got see through side panel
<Kilos> can see data flowing
<inetpro> yikes! Does that have anything to do with the price of eggs?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> apples you mean
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> if you are going to compare the resource utilisation between the two different versions you'd have to test and compare the real data on the same box
<Kilos> oh the maverick drive is faster here 
<Kilos> its used to 1.7g cpu and 640m ram so this is christmas
<inetpro> as in comparing exactly how much RAM is used when doing the same basic functions
<inetpro> on the same exact hardware
<Kilos> oh i just took it for granted if one takes longer to open the same app it is slower
<Kilos> both drives are in same pc
<Kilos> maverick on ide drive
<Kilos> oh maybe i must look at those posts where they complained that unity 12.04 was slow
<Kilos> i member seeing some guys sorted the prob
<Kilos> i go google
<inetpro> slow is a very relative concept
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> many factors can play a role in slowing down a system
<Kilos> maybe the nvidia-goodie no happy
<Kilos> i forget what it was
<Kilos> current
<Kilos> nvidia-current
<Kilos> i swtill havent found how to configure it
<Kilos> still as well
<Kilos> still get the popup message that prop drivers are available
<Kilos> Finally, Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal (supposed to be released in October 2012) will get rid of Unity 2D and have a lone version of Unity that won't need 3D acceleration to work flawlessly, so hopefully this next version of Ubuntu will be easier to run on old computer and low specs devices like netbooks!
<Kilos> maybe its 3d acceleration that needs to be sorted
<inetpro> maybe
<Kilos> like nouveau-firmware
<Kilos> dunno if that will clash with nvidia-current
<inetpro> superfly: ping
<superfly> inetpro: pong
<inetpro> did you advise against using hetzner?
<inetpro> superfly: what do you think of http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq7
<superfly> inetpro: I personally prefer not to
<inetpro> somehow I remember someone saying something about bad service
<inetpro> superfly: which service are you using at the mo?
<superfly> inetpro: Linode
<inetpro> ahh
<superfly> I need to backup my Linode and reinstall though to make use of the extra space they gave me a while back
<inetpro> you have a 512 MB RAM VPS or more?
<superfly> yes
<superfly> the 512
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> it works pretty well, unless you try to run something ridiculous like EtherPad (which uses OpenOffice!!!)
<inetpro> $19.95 vs €7.90 is a big difference
<inetpro> what!?
<inetpro> etherpad uses OpenOffice?
 * inetpro was not aware of that
<inetpro> superfly: I'm itching to start my own VPS
<inetpro> just for the fun of it
<superfly> inetpro: I've had to deal with hetzner a few times, and I honestly don't like them
<inetpro> and then maybe when all works out, hosting a site or two for non-profits
<superfly> Linode is not the cheapest, but their service is good
<superfly> and they don't place any real restrictions on what you do
<inetpro> hmm...
<superfly> inetpro: also, apt-get doesn't count toward your bandwidth
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> that is interesting
<inetpro> superfly: you pay month to month or 12 month?
<superfly> month to month
<inetpro> ok, at 10% discount it might be worth it to pay once per year
<superfly> I wonder if I can change to that... just have to make sure I have enough moola to do so
<inetpro> at 24 months you get 15% discount but that's a bit steep
<inetpro> but at the current exchange rate could bring down the monthly costs to just below R140 per month
<inetpro> month to month looks like about R162.19 per month at the moment
<superfly> yeah
<inetpro> not a massive difference in the short term but a worsening exchange rate could hurt you in the long run 
 * inetpro wonders whether Kilos is still awake
<Kilos> bloep
<Kilos> now you woke me
<Kilos> 22 mins to go
<inetpro> hah, falling asleep :-)
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> thats why i gotta have sound
<Kilos> bloep here and bing bong on pidgin
<Kilos> dont you guys ever sleep
<Kerbero> Kilos: no
 * inetpro will have to reconsider priorities before considering a VPS
<Kerbero> *bloep*
<Kerbero> :P
<inetpro> Kerbero: wb
<Kilos> wow Kerbero and you said nothing all day
<Kerbero> i was sleeping all day
<Kilos> Kerbero, you dunno bloep
<Kerbero> and now i'm awake
<Kilos> haha
<Kerbero> it is quarter to 17h on my biological clock
<Tonberry> your clock sucks
<Kerbero> lol\
<Kerbero> jy is vinnig tuis
<Kilos> when you get an incoming mail in evolution or a message in xchat pc goes bloep
<Tonberry> kar
<Kilos> its not a beep 
<Kerbero> i've hear it once
<Kerbero> then i turned it off
 * inetpro checks out South Africa Rand vs US Dollar http://www.rainbownation.com/business/randvsdollar.asp
<Kilos> i need sound to know something is happening
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> good for exporters
<Kerbero> rainbownation
<Kilos> or i would never know another im tool was working
<Kerbero> isn't it fabulous
<inetpro> rand not looking very good at the moment
<inetpro> exporters must be smiling thogh
<inetpro> though*
<Kilos> hasnt looked good for 20 or 30 years
<Kilos> i remember R2 to a pound
<Kilos> dollar was 60c i think
<Kilos> petrol pta to toti R6
<Kilos> monthly pay R150
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight. i go get tea and come get ready to send 700m to ubuntuone
<Kilos> julle moet lekker doedoe ou ballies
<LelaOrca> hi
<not_found> hey LelaOrca 
 * not_found is bored and need to feed the trolls
#ubuntu-za 2012-08-05
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> barely awake I am
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> that's why I responded so slowly
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> #ubuntuone is even slower
<psydroid> thanks
<psydroid> yeah, lol
<Banlam> kilos, you get your uploading done?
<Kilos> nope Banlam connection cut at 130m , started it again at 2.30 and fell in bed
<Kilos> did 465m then stopped now i dunno how to get last 200m there
<Kilos> waiting for an answer on #ubuntuone
<Kilos> morning
<Kilos> tried their aks something place but waiting for mail reply there too
<Kilos> ask
<Banlam> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> murphy lives here
<Banlam> so does it start again
<Banlam> when it loses connection?
<Kilos> no the nm here doesnt connect automatically even though i ticked the box that says connect automatically
<Kilos> i was hoping there would be a sync button to sync it with folder here
<Kilos> maybe even one can do a cli rsync?
<Banlam> i have no idea
<Kilos> lol maybe one of them will answer sometime
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> morning ^^
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi Kilos :DD
<smile> :)
<Kilos> quick cycle Cantide 
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> wassupsmile
<Cantide> just did 9 km
<Cantide> i wanted to do about 15 km
<Cantide> but apparently i'm quite unfit -.-
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you guys have swimming pools there
<Kilos> swimming is the best exercise
<Cantide> i don't
<Cantide> but some of my friends do
<Kilos> go visit
<Cantide> well, i couple cycling with weight training at the gym
<Cantide> seems to work well
<Cantide> i haven't swum in ages o.o
<Kilos> swim a k a day and you will see the diffs
<Cantide> i actually can't remember the last time haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> yeah, i would if i could :)
<Cantide> easier for me to cycle 5 km a day
<Kilos> not the same
<Kilos> breathing correctly is what swimming forces you to do
<Cantide> of course not
<Cantide> but i take what i can get
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> what you know about ubuntuone
<Kilos> oh maybe a restart will make it sync with my pc
<Cantide> i've never used it >.<
<Cantide> so i don't know much
<Cantide> i'm using dropbox at the moment
<smile> Kilos: I'm fine, just a bit sleepy :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can dropbox take a 700m upload one time
<smile> Cantide: I'm using Dropbox too :p
<smile> Kilos: yes, but not @ the web interface
<smile> :p
<Kilos> hmmm
<smile> Kilos: Bestandslimiet via de website is 300 MB. (file limit via website is 300 megabytes :p )
<Kilos> thats no good i got a 677m iso i want to share with ian
<smile> Kilos: well there is no problem, as long as you install the desktop client :)
<Kilos> lemme first try work out ubuntuone
<smile> www.dropbox.com/install/
<smile> :p
<Kilos> sent 465mB there already but it didnt get last 200mB
<smile> @ ubuntu one? :p
<smile> File limit for Ubuntu One is 5 TB ;)
<smile> See https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-is-the-largest-size-file-i-can-sync-with-ubuntu-one/
<Kilos> https://one.ubuntu.com/services/free/
<Cantide> what's the default space offered for free?
<Cantide> 5 GB?
<Kilos> ya i dunno why mine didnt all get there, maybe internet dropped off
<Kilos> ya 5 gig
<Kilos> now i dunno how to get the rest there without starting over
<Cantide> I might use Ubuntu One just to get that 5 GB
<Cantide> not sure just yet
<smile> Cantide: there are lots of tricks to increase your dropbox space - I have free account and 23.9 GB of space
<smile> :)
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> whooa
<Cantide> how... 
<Cantide> i have just 2.5 GB i think
<Cantide> services like dropbox and ubuntu one will be AMAZING once i have uncapped and fast internet
<Cantide> but for now i can't use them to their full potential
<Kilos> yeah its a great tool if you are uncapped
<Cantide> ultimately i'd like to store all my valuable files there like photos
<Cantide> so if my PC crashes or is stolen i will still have it all backed up
<Kilos> maybe ubuntuone did sync from here
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> smile, please share your tricks with me :)
<smile> Cantide: I installed about 20x times windows xp :p
<smile> and every time invited myself with a temporary emailadress :p
<smile> just register with the right link and you get extra space ;)
<smile> ^^
<smile> Cantide: it's as simple as that
<smile> you can even use ubuntu for that :p or maybe a live system
<smile> :p
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> so you create an email address and invite yourself repeatedly?
<smile> yep! :p
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> nice exploit :)
<smile> :)
<Cantide> I think i will do it to get up to about 10 GB
<smile> you have to be creative ;)
<Cantide> that'll be enough for me
<Cantide> brb
<smile> you get 500 mb extra per referal, so if you invite 10 that's 5 gb :)
<smile> there is a limit on that, i used other tricks too :p
<smile> but they were a bit more difficult
<smile> :p
<not_found> Hi all
<smile> hi not_found
<smile> are you error 404? :
<smile> :p
<not_found> something like that smile :)
<smile> lol. :)
<Kilos> yo neeeeelsie
<Kerbero> o0
 * Kerbero kom nou net vna die neelsie af
<Kerbero> so daai is scary
<Kilos> dag kerbie
<Kerbero> middag kilos
<not_found> lol, hi uncle Kilos , Kerbero 
<Kilos> i even install my first virtualbox and put xp on it now gonna take xp off and look at centos
<Kilos> have cd will play
<not_found> centos is solid... 
<Kilos> its an old cd nuvolari left in the dvd
<Kilos> 5.
<Kilos> 5.2
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro_ and others
<not_found> a few years old now yes :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, oom. hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey good ty and you laddy
<kbmonkey> lekker and yourself?
<Kilos> apart from thumper this avy very good ty
<Kilos> glad to see you got 3g working
<kbmonkey> i cant imagine having thumpers like that, sjoe
<Kilos> not often thank heavens
<Kilos> hows things going with work and all kbmonkey 
<Kilos> im using 12.04 unity now
<Kilos> and maverick on the side
<kbmonkey> well i made a nice curry today :)
<Kilos> bet you didnt use my recipe
<kbmonkey> how is the unity treating you Kilos ?
<Kilos> not too bad kbmonkey takes a bit of getting used to the diffs though
<kbmonkey> i bet! old dog new tricks, and all that ;)
<Kilos> lol yeah but its not bad if you dont expect all the gnome things inna same place
<kbmonkey> this old puppy will stick to what he knows. h he
<Kilos> dont knock it till youve tried it
<Kilos> its an experience
<kbmonkey> i has it on a dual boot and on the media pc, and on a friend's. i do like
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> sneak
<kbmonkey> my little pc wont run it, the one i have with me now. think to buy a lappie maybe...
<kbmonkey> (the privileges of having an income again)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are we gonna see you more often now?
<Kilos> or is this a flash in the pan happening
<Kilos> if you using 3g kbmonkey  look into 8ta 2+1 special hey
<Kilos> nuvolari, will tell you bout 8ta and some of the other guys
<Kilos> 3gig for R149
<kbmonkey> back, i bumped my 3g card and went offline. lol
<kbmonkey> yes i check that 8ta deals. making sure i have coverage, ill wait till i know where i will be staying first
<kbmonkey> their "internet 5" deal is R199 for 10GB
<Kilos> thats on contract
<Kilos> 2+1 is pay as you go thingie
<kbmonkey> true. they make contracts price per meg cheaper. so sneaky
<Kilos> just get an 8ta sim and try it in cell then fone them and they take your addy and check coverage for you and if its good activate the sim for 3g
<kbmonkey> you think i can use their sim in the modem i already have?
<Kilos> someone has was getting 5mB/s with 8ta last night i think
<Kilos> i only get 350kB/s
<kbmonkey> a friend says her 8ta modem wont work with normal sims :/
<Kilos> but nice and stable
<Kilos> sim has to be activated in a cellphone first
<Kilos> once activated it cant work to other providers i think from the fone
<Kilos> Banlam, you got 8ta hey
<Kilos> tell the monkey
<Kilos> deegee__, where drussel
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> kbmonkey, if your modem isnt locked to voda or mtn yes
<Kilos> or you can unlock it
<Kilos> hey drubin all good??
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<kbmonkey> no its not locked afaik Kilos 
<Kilos> then 8ta will work, nuvowill tell you too he also went to 8ta
<Kilos> just get the sim activated from their customer service peeps
<Kilos> either 180 or 188
<Kilos> i forgot already
<kbmonkey> thanks :)
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> you missed out on lots
<Kilos> i even got a bot on my channel
<kbmonkey> im sure, andnot just online either 
<Kilos> 183 for data help
<Kilos> 180 for customer care
<Kilos> ya nuvo sent me a faster p4 too
<Kilos> you missed spanne
<kbmonkey> does your bot also make coffee?
<Kilos> ya go see on ##kilos
<Kilos> whats the good of a bot that cant make coffee
<kbmonkey> he he, yes
<kbmonkey> the 3g is a bit flakey
<kbmonkey> have a good eve folks
<kbmonkey> take it easy
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey you too
<Kilos> come back soon
<Kilos> get 8ta
<Kilos> aw he gone
<superfly> hi and bye kbmonkey
<Kilos> lol
<smile> doei :p
<Kilos> ?
<smile> = bye
<smile> :)
<smile> good nite :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks you too
<Kilos> nuvolari, dis te donker vir heli vlieg
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow. i go crash now
<superfly> inetpro: how's your afrikaans?
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-29
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good  morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> any progress with the modem
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i dont understand that update bit it doesnt seem to do anything to the modem
<Kilos> all the stuff wants to install to the pc not the modem
<Kilos> and it stayed online all day yesterday and cut off in the evening only
<magespawn> so maybe it is more a signal thing then anything else
<Kilos> but once disconnected nm cant start it again so i switch to old modem again and that connects
<Kilos> really puzzling
<magespawn> strange, did you try the linux drivers?
<Kilos> and it is a vodafone modem
<superfly> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!
<Kilos> not yet thats something ill need help with i think
<Kilos> HeeeeLLoooo superfly 
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> did you hit a jackpot superfly ?
<magespawn> hey superfly 
<superfly> nope. I just thought I'd be different
<Kilos> that was a serious good morning
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> you are that never doubt
<magespawn> i see ubuntu edge is just under 7 million, which means they are going to have to do 1 041 822.125 dollars per day to get to the target
<Kilos> i wonder if its not because of being vodafone and using 8ta sim it is quirky magespawn 
<magespawn> maybe, lets see if there is 8ta software for the e220 modem
<Kilos> might need flashing not just upgrading
<Kilos> the mobile doctor did diagnostics and says all passes
<magespawn> okay so maybe it does need a firmware update
<magespawn> just had a quick look at the 8ta website they only have the latest modems
<Kilos> yeah but i only find the firmware update links for vodafone
<Kilos> aw
<magespawn> that should be okay the firmware should be the same for all the modems, it is just the pc side software that usually differs
<magespawn> did you have a look at th huawei site? i cant remember what links i posted
<magespawn> s/th/the
<Kilos> http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwide/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDEzMzg=
<Kilos> hi tonberry352_ 
<tonberry352_> hallo
<Kilos> http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwide/downloadCenter.do?method=toDownloadFile&flay=software&softid=NDcxMjQ=
<Kilos> that mobile partner thing starts the modem and connects on win
<Kilos> but dont upgrade firmware
<magespawn> i think i have the last firmware floating around here on a drive, i will check it out
<magespawn> got to go out for a bit 
<Kilos> cool ty
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> 2013-07-26: the forums are up running again and being tested privately by Forum administrators.
<Vince_0> Haai
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> sigh! unity keeps rebooting to password login page
<Kilos> i go try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-12-10-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<inetpro> good morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> grrr lightdm again, only fix was installing gdm
<mazal> Oom Kilos on what version of ubuntu you struggling with ?
<Kilos> 12.04 
<mazal> fx5500 ?
<Kilos> had this prob before and only installing gdm in place of lightdm worked
<Kilos> ya
<mazal> I wish someday we could have no display issues
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<psyatw> hi superfly
<mazal> Hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> maybe its another video card i forget which one is here
<psyatw> what about 13.04?
<Kilos> no man 13.03 not lekker
<superfly> hi psyatw
<Kilos> 12.04 is good but lightdm sucks
<Kilos> 8ta tec just been here. its no wonder everything takes so long
<Kilos> he subcontracts to them
<Kilos> then he reports to 8ta and they then report to telkom mobile
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> i hate the internet
<Kilos> try get software for modem and it keeps going to online dating junk
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> in the category of "weird standards": http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-dessez-homenet-googleplus-interconnect-01
<charl> "Connecting Home Networks via the social network GooglePlus"
<charl> at first i thought it was a joke but it seems like they are actually serious
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> charl, you got some time?
<confluency> Kilos: you can replace lightdm with gdm.
<Kilos> i did ty confluency 
<confluency> \o/
<confluency> Oh, I see you said that earlier. :)
<Kilos> forgot this last time i installed that lightdm was up to much good
<Kilos> even did a clean install a week or so back because of the same prob
<confluency> I had to ditch lightdm on my old home laptop because there was a ~10 second lag between me moving the mouse to a screen and the controls moving to that screen. Which made actually entering login details a thrilling game of whack-a-mole. :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> lightdm really has probs
<confluency> It works perfectly on my campus machine, which has a gajillion times the memory and processing power. I thought the point of something called "light" was lightness.
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Kilos: i got some time yes
<charl> right now, anyway
<Kilos> http://unlocke220.blogspot.com/2009/03/unlocking-procedure-i.html
<Kilos> near the top is some blue writing to get the extra software but i keep ending with online dating stuff
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong
<charl> blue writing?
<charl> sorry not sure what you are referring to
<Kilos> oh red sorry
<charl> this: "Required Softwares for the Hack. Here it is again for free !!! "
<Kilos> required softwares for the hack
<Kilos> ya that
<charl> go here: http://lp.ezdownloadpro.info/sido/?q=E220UnlockSoftwarePack.rar
<Kilos> as soon as i touch the download block i get adds
<charl> yeah it's a crapsite
<charl> one of these shady download sites full of ads
<Kilos> how did you find that now?
<Kilos> nope thats still wrong
<Kilos> should be 7m and only under 1 m in the download
<charl> no idea
<Kilos> at least now it says its an exe file
<charl> looks like a small download
<charl> yeah looks like a windows app ?
<Kilos> ill try it ty
<Kilos> ya its for win
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> bye
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> did the modem firmware update with on win7 now ubuntu dont see it anymore
<inetpro> charl: interesting draft document
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> hi drussell hows you?
<drussell> Kilos: buried under a mountain of email following 2 weeks holiday... but apart from that, great!
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wbb gonna try sakis3g to configure modem
<Kilos> http://199.91.153.228/zi5mw63dbayg/7a0aa7414cud40h/E620_LMT_internet_Linux.zip
<Kilos> will try that if nm still dont see e220
<Kilos-> yay e220 working here again on nm
<Kilos-> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos- 
<magespawn> what a day wrangling with Internet connections
<Kilos-> you too?
<magespawn> yup spent most of the day out the shop fighting with other peoples, then get back here and mine goes down 10 sec after i get back, ironic
<Kilos-> ai!
<Kilos-> after the firmware upgrade ubuntu didnt see the e220 anymore
<magespawn> so i see, i wonder why?
<Kilos-> had to use sakis3g to configure it and uncomment one file somewhere
<magespawn> is it working again?
<Kilos-> i think the vodafone install comes with linux stuff in and the plain firmware dont
<Kilos-> yeah
<magespawn> maybe, that is good news i suppose
<Kilos-> now just gotta see if it still loses connection
<Kilos-> what was wrong your side magespawn ?
<magespawn> adsl account problems, for some reason the adsl account not the line or the connection is restricting the speed of the connection
<Kilos-> ai!
<magespawn> yah well now it has been handed over to the isp's technical department
<Kilos-> ouch and they dont rush anything
<magespawn> again we will see hoping for the best naturally
<Kilos-> hehe
<magespawn> home time for me 
<Kilos-> later
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos-> hi ThatGraemeGuy sorry i been too busy to concentrate
<Kilos-> superfly, are you near that place called gardens
<ThatGraemeGuy> no worries :)
<inetpro> Kilos-: and what's that tail all about?
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> sorry
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<SilverCode> anyone have much experience with OpenVPN?
<SilverCode> from a setting it up and debugging perspective
<Kilos> naand julle
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> sjoe?
<Kilos> my ou modem en die e220 wou nie meer werk nie
<Kilos> toe boot ek van remastersys dvd en dit het het gewerk to instaleer ek weer
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> upgrade download speed peaked at 590kB/s
<inetpro> werk daai e220 nie op die nuwe router van jou nie?
<Kilos> ja maar ek kon nog nie die pc kry om aanlyn te gaan daardeur nie
<inetpro> 590kB/s = 4720 Kbps
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> is
<Kilos> ohmm...
<Kilos> i get mixed up with that everytime
<Kilos> 590 kB/s is over 1/2 mB/s
<inetpro> 4720 Kbps = 4.609375 Mbps
<Kilos> oh ya you right as usual
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> but ive never had over 400kB/s before
<inetpro> so what are you trying to tell us?
<Kilos> you showed wrong man
<Kilos> <inetpro> 590kB/s = 4720 Kbps
<Kilos> shoulda been 4.609375 Mbps
<Kilos> right?
<inetpro> 590 x 8 = 4,720
<Kilos> im sure you do it to mess with my brain
<inetpro> 4,720 / 1024 = 4.609375
<inetpro> 1 byte = 8 bits
<Kilos> so thats 4.6 mb/s
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> and you said what??
<inetpro> you started
<Kilos> <inetpro> 590kB/s = 4720 Kbps
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> so thats good anyway because its been around 2.2mb/s
<Kilos> what ai! jy
<Kilos> gaan dit goed boet?
 * inetpro trying to figure why he sounds confused
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ek oud man
<inetpro> goed dankie en daar oom
<Kilos> beter nou dankie
<Kilos> 8ta ou was hier
<inetpro> so 8ta het kom fix?
<Kilos> op hom gespring bietjie
<Kilos> hy het sy modem hier in gesit en syn was ook sleg
<Kilos> toe druk ek hom om te erken dat syn nie kan op en af nie as ons die toring kan sien
<Kilos> toe se hy ja dis telkom wat moet reg maak
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> anyway i gotta download over 700m night surfer data before month end but dunno what
<inetpro> nou moet jy net oppas dat jou data nie vinnig verdwyn nie
<Kilos> ek sal dit beloer met iftop
 * inetpro gaan vroeg slaap
<Kilos> mooi , hoog tyd dat jy meer slaap
<Kilos> jy word oud nou
<Kilos> what must i download with that night surfer data thats gonna expire
<Kilos> dont tell me porn
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> jy sal self moet besluit oor daai ene
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Squirm> oh yes, for those of you that like signing into other services using your Facebook account(this site is safe though), http://www.takethislollipop.com/
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-30
<magespawn> good morning 
<Squirm> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<Kilos> where is superfly
<magespawn> hey Squirm  Kilos 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<magespawn> i dig that site Squirm have been there before
<magespawn> Kilos, there he is
<Kilos> wb superfly mrs_fly 
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> brb need to restart
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb again superfly and good morning to you
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Was sorting out the SSL certificate on Quassel
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Vince-0> hi
<Squirm> magespawn: ut us quite cool
<magespawn> Hey Vince-0 
<magespawn> Squirm, i recommend it to most people i know
<Squirm> magespawn: I will now. Have a little post on Facebook urging people to try it, just so they know what they're giving away when they do that
<magespawn> i would love to meet the people who did it, they would make a mean psycho thriller
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> yes
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> so I'm listening to an IETF discussion live now about securing caller ID in SIP
<Vince-0> http://www.circleid.com/posts/20130729_can_we_create_a_secure_caller_id_for_voip/
<Kilos> hi space 
<space> Hello Kilos.
<space> How are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<magespawn> i have an interesting problem, on one of my pc it refuses to mount an external drive on all the others no problem, it refuses to mount saying the drive is full. on the other pc they report about 102Gb open
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what os?
<magespawn> xubuntu on the problem machine, kubuntu, windows, backtrack and edubuntu on the one's that mount without a problem
<Kilos> in all the usb ports?
<magespawn> yup no difference when changing the ports
<magespawn> go to go out, be back in awhile
<Kilos> what does parted show from the x machine
<magespawn> will have a look in a bit customers are calling
<Kilos> hi davey
<Kilos-> hmm... naughty modem
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<mazal> Morning
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hmm... pc decided it wants to reboot
<ThatGraemeGuy> hello :-)
<Kilos> :-) thats my smile for the day
<ThatGraemeGuy> shame, am I that absent lately? :-)
<Kilos> lol no man its hard work for me to make smileys
<mazal> Maaz koffie on
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Maaz cofee on
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Maaz biggest
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Maaz bigger
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<mazal> Maaz largest
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<mazal> Maaz larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you mazal
<mazal> Yay !!!
<mazal> Kan weer nie spel om my lewe te red nie :P
<Kilos> mens raak deurmekaar met die twee tale
<mazal> Ek is al heel week erg verstrooid oom
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for mazal and Kilos!
<mazal> Maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<mazal> Hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> Maaz extra large
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Kilos> Maaz, extra large
<Maaz> Do you want to swim in it Kilos
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> gotta go out again
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> can one of you with the right toys get this zip file and print it so we can get the measurements
<Kilos> http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-to-Build-WIFI-24GHz-Yagi-Antenna/step3/Printing-the-Yagi-Diagram/
<Kilos> i dunno why peeps dont write down the measurements
<Xethron> morning Kilos 
<Xethron> :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> thats for when you get here
<Kilos> wb inetpro plustwo Mzolisto 
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<inetpro> oh and there I am again
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hopper
<Kilos> what are you breaking
 * inetpro breaking something?
<inetpro> never!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ja ja
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl 
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<inetpro> psyatw: hi
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> charl: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<inetpro> hello charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> how how long is this coffee gonna take
<Kilos> weird hey
<charl> Maaz: is your coffee machine broken?
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<charl> Maaz forgot to buy coffee yesterday and is too afraid to admit it :P
<Maaz> charl: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<charl> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl> Maaz: stop being so difficult or i will infect you with malware :P
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<Kilos> weird he remembers theres a pot on but it dont boil
<Kilos> Maaz, check the coffee pot
<Maaz> Oh my , have we got a problem?
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA, thanks love
<QA> Kilos: np
<charl> that went a lot quicker :)
<charl> Maaz has borked bits
<charl> and some bitrot
<Kilos> tumbleweed, whats the odds on upgrading maaz?
<charl> has that twitter thing been fixed yet?
<Kilos> i dunno . ive removed it from my pidgin
<Kilos> but birdie works
<plustwo> afternoon all
<charl> hi plustwo 
<mazal> Bye everyone
<mazal> Enjoy the evening
<Vince-0> aarg! gnome/mate-screensaver fails on password to ldap
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-';
<Kilos> inetpro, hele tyd lyk my konneksie so UMTS (ETSI 27.007: "UTRAN"
<inetpro> ih
<inetpro> en wat beteken dit nogal oom?
<Kilos> beter as hsdpa
<inetpro> en ETSI?
<Kilos> wel jy kry gprs-edge- hsdpa -utms
<inetpro> en UTRAN?
<Kilos> weet nie
<inetpro> UTRAN (short for "Universal Terrestrial Radio Access Network")
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> a collective term for the Node B's and Radio Network Controllers (RNCs) which make up the UMTS radio access network.
<Kilos> oh ya sorry umts
<inetpro> UMTS = Universal Mobile Telecommunications System
<Kilos> almal dooi hier vanaand
<inetpro> UMTS supports maximum theoretical data transfer rates of 42 Mbit/s when HSPA+ is implemented in the network
<Kilos> gonna watch under the dome then try stay awake and get android emulator goodie after 11pm
<inetpro> under the dome?
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kilos> new series on mnet
<Kilos> 2nd episode
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> enjoy
<Kilos> wanna see if the aliens arrive
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> nice, eventually got PostgreSQL to listen only on IPv4
<Kilos> whats sql, i got a thick study book here im even scared to open the cover of
<Kilos> mastering sql by Martin Gruber
<Kilos> why arent you all asleep?
<Trixar_za> I just came from the WWE show in GrandWest
<Trixar_za> Somehow I feel amazingly manly now
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> evening
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: manly after watching WWE?
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> hmm, I suppose it could be true. I guess they're more woman
<Kilos> what a puton act that is
<Kilos> they should all gets oscars
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but there was a Divas match too
<Trixar_za> I was pretty happy
<Trixar_za> But like I told you before, I could be dressed in a pink dress and still be more manly than the Blue Bulls
<Trixar_za> So it doesn't take much
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> morning all, see you later
#ubuntu-za 2013-07-31
<barrydk> Good morning everyone
<not_found> alalalalalooooo
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> good morning peeps
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Morning barrydk , not_found , Squirm 
<not_found> o/
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Trixar_za> And the rest of you for that matter :P
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> wow hi nuvolari Trixar_za 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and Squirm too
<Kilos> o/
<Squirm> Kilos: you were up late last night
<Squirm> I'm going to take away your computer
<mazal> Oom , Kilos , I am 1 step closer to the k test :-)
<Trixar_za> Probably just to make fp
<Kilos> yeah was using up night surfer data Squirm  but with faster internet i finished my day surfer as well
<Kilos> how many more steps mazal ?
<Kilos> hehe Squirm why you wanna take my pc?
<mazal> 1 BIG one , need to do my scanning project now ( scan all my old photo's into pc )
<Kilos> you got the scanner working mazal 
<mazal> Nope , will scan on Windooze
<Kilos> did you write down what you did
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> I can't remember what I was doing now
<Squirm> mazal: sacrilege!
<mazal> Huh Squirm ? What that means ?
<Kilos> i shouldnt chastise you because i also have 7 running
<Kilos> but mainly to remind me why i am using ubuntu
<mazal> Kilos, and ubuntu is getting even more worse now
<mazal> Another thing came onto my list that stopped working :-(
<Kilos> mazal, in mails from walter there are links for hp probs
<mazal> All of a sudden , after some updates , ps3 media server is having major issues. The list is growing rapidly now :-(
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Kilos> mazal, you on 12.04?
<mazal> 13.04
<psyatw> hi mazal
<Kilos> man go back to 12.04 till 14.04 comes out
<Kilos> Squirm, my 3g is flying
<Kilos> over 1/2 mB/s
<mazal> I have the 12.04 recovery partition as well. But it's sad to think you have to go backwards to use your apps. And 12.04 is not gonna last forever. I'm getting worried
<Kilos> mazal, maybe also its a bad install or has some bug in it
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo again :)
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> oh sorry
<mazal> Ag I dunno oom. For now I use Win for the stuff that don't work. Have neither strength nor the time to struggle for days on end to get something working
<Kilos> thats sad
<Squirm> Kilos: our 4x4mb bonded lines aren't that fast
<Squirm> we're getting like 1mb/s
<Squirm> stupid
<Squirm> exchange
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> mine goes up to 600 mB/s
<Squirm> oh yes, mazal
<Squirm> Maaz: define: sacrilege
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: Google define: sacrilege
<Maaz> Squirm: "Sacrilege - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacrilege :: "sacrilege - definition of sacrilege by the Free Online Dictionary ..." http://www.thefreedictionary.com/sacrilege :: "Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Sacrilege - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmRI3Ew4BvA :: "Sacrilege | Define Sacrilege at Dictionary.com"
<Maaz> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sacrilege :: "CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Sacrilege - New Advent" http:/…
<Kilos> mainly hovers around 510 mB/s though
<Squirm> "the violation or profanation of anything sacred or held sacred."
<Kilos> it looks like it pays to complain with 8ta
<Squirm> Kilos: yet they can't upgrade their exchange
<Squirm> the exchange here in Mooi River is running at like 160% and there is a problem
<Kilos> hehe they too busy fixing my side
<Kilos> ai! old pc woes
<mazal> Kilos, how much do you pay now for that package you have ?
<Kilos> R149
<mazal> How much data ?
<Kilos> 2+1
<mazal> 2gig a bit low for me. How is their top-up prices per gig , do you know ?
<Kilos> they have other promotions but they too big for me
<not_found> just before I left SA I paid 189 for 1gb... glad to hear it as come down some
<mazal> Do they have proper routers with wi-fi as well ?
<Kilos> yip they sell routers and 3g modems
<Kilos> modems are R399
<mazal> I don't want a modem. I despise connection sharing and I have e wi-fi devices as well
<mazal> 3*
<Kilos> you can get from telkom stores and some partner stores
<mazal> Currently I pay R247 for 1mb speed
<mazal> So speed wise that is better
<mazal> Yours I mean is better
<Kilos> 1 mb is slow
<mazal> Telkom sharks , what can we say
<Kilos> mine is 4.7 mb/s i think the pro said
<mazal> BUUUT , where I live I don't know if I will get that good signal
<Kilos> there are coverage maps
<Kilos> pta is well covered
<mazal> I know we have 8ta , just don't know how strong
<Kilos> Maaz, google telkom 3g coverage in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: "Coverage - Telkom Mobile" http://www.telkommobile.co.za/coverage/ :: "Coverage Map - Telkom" http://www.telkom.co.za/coverage/tm.html :: "do 3G - Telkom Residential" http://residential.telkom.co.za/broadband-internet/value-added-services/do-3g/faq.html :: "Fixed Line Look Alike (FLLA) - Telkom Residential" http://residential.telkom.co.za/voice-services
<Maaz> /line-rental/fixed-line-look-alike/ :: "Telkom (South Africa) - Wikipedia, the free encycloped…
<mazal> I'm not in PTA :P
<Kilos> man it shoes past as well
<Kilos> shows
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> you click where you are
<mazal> I'll ask a friend of mine who has 8ta to come visit me. Want to see it in practice.
<Kilos> or fone them and give your co-ords
<mazal> Never trust Telkom promises over the phone , this I learned 
<Kilos> sims are cheap
<Kilos> no man fone the 8ta peeps
<mazal> And how easy or hard is it to top-up when your data is done ?
<Kilos> very simple
<mazal> How is the process for that ?
<Kilos> i do it online now
<Kilos> wait i get the link
<mazal> Do they have a site you register on ?
<mazal> Cos that is also a concern for me , when data is done I need to quickly and easily add data
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData
<Kilos> also you can install prepaid-manager-applet from the repos and use that
<Kilos> they also have a deal of 25+25g bundle
<Kilos> but thats R999
<mazal> Is Telkom mobile and 8ta the same thing ?
<Kilos> expires after 6 months i think
<Kilos> ya so min of meer
<Kilos> with 8ta they do your complaining to the telkom peeps
<Kilos> they are like a branch of telkom
<mazal> Don't see any routers on their site
<Kilos> is there no query place there
<Kilos> i cant browse till i get more data
<mazal> And their top-up severely expensive. R119 for 1 gig
<Kilos> blew 2.4g last night
<Kilos> look at the promotions
<Kilos> i think the pro gets the 10+10 one
<mazal> all I see is a 2gig one and then it jumps to 25g. Telkom mobile seems to cater more for cellphones
<mazal> I see the 10g one
<Kilos> look here i dunno whats there
<mazal> The +10 don't really help anything. Who is awake that time of night
<Kilos> http://www.cyberconnect.co.za/8ta-data-deals
<Kilos> you can set things to download while you are asleep
<Kilos> i go do sheep
<Trixar_za> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=904&p=10770#p10770
<Trixar_za> I'll just call that done with
<Trixar_za> :p
<Kilos> updated again Trixar_za ?
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Trixar_za> No, I just bothered to let the usb_modeswitch guys know about it since I've been getting some traffic from the site
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> only thing that dont work here when i use sakis3g is my evolution mail stays offline
<Kilos> oh my mage is gone
<Kilos> Glego leeee coooowweeee
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Modem error: Getting IMSI failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ModemManager.Modem.Connected: Cannot perform this operation while connected
<Trixar_za> Kilos: That's probably because Evolution plugs into Network Manager, so unless the connection is done through it, the Evolution doesn't see the it
<Trixar_za> client*
<Kilos> aw but thats not serious for now anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Kilos , how do you schedule downloads ? I haven't found a dl manager for Ubuntu that can schedule
<Kilos> a command called at
<Kilos> at 23.00
<Kilos> i always have to ask for the correct command
 * not_found wonders if wget has a built in scheduler...
<Kilos> i use wget it the at command
<Kilos> sudo at 23.00
<Kilos> then wget link
<Kilos> i think
<mazal> I have seen an almost ok one now
<mazal> But the router doesn't have ethernet ports
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> R159 , 5gb per month
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> That would have been perfect for me , but no proper router
<Kilos> a 3g modem?
<Kilos> and locked to what isp?
<Kilos> must be locked at that price
<mazal> I found a proper router on their site , but it's linked to big data contracts :-(
<mazal> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/devices/detail/huawei-b686#specs
<mazal> But it doesn't want to open the specs for me. But that looks like ethernet ports to me
<mazal> If I can get that router , with the 3gig bundle , and proper signal , then I'll be ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> has anyone worked at hetzner? or knows someone who has?
<mazal> This one's specs open: http://www.telkommobile.co.za/devices/detail/huawei-b683
<mazal> I assume the Wi-fi will be lan wi-fi ?
<Kilos> where you see R159 , 5gb per month  mazal 
<mazal> It's in that interactive brochure Kilos 
<mazal> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/deals/
<mazal> Then click on the " Check out our interactive brochure "
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i would love 5g data at that price
<mazal> Page 4 , on the top , the 3rd deal
<mazal> Pitty that modem that comes with that one doesn't have ethernet though
<mazal> That deal would have been perfect for me. I average 3 to 5 gig per month
<Kilos> at thats price id put the sim in my modem
<Kilos> and let the router rest
<mazal> Sorry that one is 3gig Kilos , not 5 hey
<Kilos> even so thats better than 2+1 for R10 less
<Kilos> but that page eats data with all the moving stuff
<mazal> I would have really gone for that one , but I need ethernet on my router
<mazal> With that router you will only be able to connect wi-fi devices
<mazal> I wonder if they would be willing to give me the bigger router with ethernet on that contract and I just pay in cash to make up the difference of the router
<Kilos> it wont hurt to ask
<Kilos> hi charl
<Kilos> hi superfly Superhuman 
<Kilos> see our poor mage is missing?
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Maaz: tell mazal buy your own router separately like the Huawei B683 21Mbps 3G Wireless Router and then get a prepaid 8ta sim to test your connection, if it fails use CellC, MTN or Vodacom
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<mazal> Thanx inetpro , but the prepaid is too expensive , otherwise that would be exactly what I would do
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell mazal buy your own router separately like the Huawei B683 21Mbps 3G Wireless Router and then get a prepaid 8ta sim to test your connection, if it fails use CellC, MTN or Vodacom" 38 seconds ago
<inetpro> hmm... didn't notice you log in now 
<mazal> Hehehe , it was like 1sec
<inetpro> mazal: prepaid is very flexible
<inetpro> you can get very cheap sims
<mazal> I just not gonna pay R100+ just for 1 gig. That's just too much. I get 5gig for that now
<mazal> I could never , and still can't understand why prepaid users have to be robbed
<inetpro> you can get 250MB for R38
<inetpro> just to test
<mazal> For test I'm gonna ask 'n tjommie of mine , he has an 8ta stick , that will show me how strong the signal is here
<inetpro> just make sure it is a data sim 
<inetpro> if they haven't set it as a data sim you can not use the promotional options
<mazal> And I know his stick works on my install so will be quick plug and test. He tested at my previous flat , couldn't even get edge there lol
<mazal> The other 3 cell companies are completely useless here , won't even consider them
<inetpro> sounds like you might even have a problem with 8ta as well
<mazal> Well at his home (1km from me) his 8ta runs at about 3.8mb/s
<mazal> And the 1km that I am from him is 1km nearer to town where the tower is. So mine , in theory , should be good as well
<inetpro> a high gain antenna might help you as well
<inetpro> can you see the tower from your house?
<mazal> Nope
<inetpro> you need line of sight to get the best signal
<mazal> **sigh** , nothing beats cable. But cable is so expensive
<inetpro> true
<inetpro> but the bigger problem is the fact that Telkom doesn't want to install lines these days any more
<mazal> I'm gonna see them when I'm in PTA again and ask about that router if they willing to give it on a 3gig contract or what other contract they willing to give it
<inetpro> mazal: what router are you looking at?
<mazal> If there is a good option , I will consider. Otherwise I will just stick with my current adsl. Slow but reliable
<mazal> I think it's exactly that one you mentioned. I know it's B6 something
<inetpro> ahh
<mazal> In their site they only have it on the 7.5gig contract though
<mazal> Then price jumps past what I'm paying now
<inetpro> just make sure you can connect an external antenna
<inetpro> for when you need it
<mazal> k
<inetpro> unless you really don't need it
<magespawn> Good evening 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi charl
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> that mobile doctor works kiff
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Does that mean everything is working?
<Kilos> yeah i dunno what happened this morning, modem stopped working then pc wouldnt even see my old modem after fsck/s and reboots but the doctor sorted it
<Kilos> oh even sakis3g couldnt see either of the modems
<Kilos> and it flies magespawn over 1/2 mB/s
<Kilos> so data min till sis gets to shops
<Kilos> sleep tight all
<Squirm> lo
<magespawn> Hey Squirm
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> I am off good night all
 * ThatGraemeGuy yawns
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-01
<Squirm> it
<Squirm> is
<Squirm> cold
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hi Squirm
<Squirm> hello inetpro 
<mazal> maaz , tell Kilos http://www.telkommobile.co.za/deals/ and click on " Check out our interactive brochure "
<Maaz> mazal: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<psyatw> good morning inetpro
<psyatw> hi Squirm
<psyatw> hi mazal
<inetpro> hi psyatw
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> any luck with that scanner mazal ?
<mazal> Nope magespawn , using it on win for now
<mazal> I think it might get supported in later Ubuntu releases
<magespawn> i have generally had good experiences with hp products, so they might release something
<magespawn> maybe suggest it to them
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 13 hours, 14 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-07-31 11:03:17 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-07-31 11:03:26 PDT
<magespawn> long time for the oom
<magespawn> bbl rearragning the shop
<magespawn> rearranging
<mazal> I need advice from the smart guys
<mazal> Scenario: two different pc's
<mazal> One 13.04 64bit , the other 12.04 64bit
<not_found> install windows
<mazal> Both ubuntu
<not_found> :p
<mazal> I want to have the same /home on both
<mazal> My idea: Use an external for /home
<barrydk> Goeie more Almal
<mazal> Both have same username and user is the first user
<mazal> Edit fstab on both machines that /home points to external's uuid
<mazal> In theory this should work , BUT , will the fact that one is 12.04 and other is 13.04 cause problems in my home's config files , especially unity and other related configs ?
<zeref> Symmetria: 
<not_found> I would imagine there could be some conflicts... would all depend on the specific applications
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> What to do
<mazal> The reason is I would like to have the same data at home and at work. Email , docs , etc. And this was the only way I could think of
<mazal> The only other way would be to do a full install to external and run my whole system from that and boot from usb. 
<mazal> Sjoe , quiet in here without oom Kilos :(
<Trixar_za> Yeah, you guys aren't a very talkative bunch
<Kilos> hi superfly mazal inetpro and others
<Kilos> i see mage is still gone
<mazal> Hi oom Kilos 
<mazal> Nou net van jou geskinder
<Kilos> haha wat het jy gese
<mazal> Dis baie stil as oom nie hier is nie :(
<Kilos> ek het nuwe 2+1
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> sometimes theres an object in your path and sometimes theres lotsa space 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ello :-)
<Kilos> oh ya :-)
<mazal> Kilos, bad news , k just bumped way back on the list again hehehe
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Between yesterday and today 11 more movies came that needs cleaning. And it looks like I must re-install my current install also
<Kilos> kde is all i had working this morningthis is a fresh install
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi not_found nuvolari 
<Kilos> or nuvolari not_found 
<mazal> Every time I am almost up to date another bright idea hits me , and they usually entail lots of work :P
<Trixar_za> I'm still on 800MB
<Trixar_za> I've been using data less than I normally would and I've been downloading stuff too
<Kilos> how did you manage that Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Mostly by not being on the internet for nearly a week :P
<not_found> alo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> my net is flying
<Kilos> got up to 643kB/s today
<mazal> That's very good Kilos , well for SA anyway
<not_found> nice :)
<not_found> btw uncle Kilos , I can't remember who had issues scanning last time but I just wanted to scan... went to printers, found it and then I could scan
<Kilos> it was mazal 
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning. Btw, you are late!
<Kilos> didnt have data inetpro sorry
<inetpro> ai!
<space> Hello.
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it's pretty nice on torrent sites, but I need to update my 3G modem - it's still only 3.6 MBits/s max while 8.ta/Telkom Mobile can handle up to 7.2Mbits/s
<Kilos> how does one get into a 3g modems storage part to delete all the wmc stuff there
<Kilos> vmc
<Kilos> hmm... peer got him
<Trixar_za> I've heard of programs that you can use to format it and allow you to install your own
<Trixar_za> For ZTE modems anyway
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> Bye
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<magespawn> afternoon all
<magespawn> for squid does the server have to be physically between the internet and the network, or just set as the proxy in network settings?
<magespawn> and the same question for a dhcp and dns server?'
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty been busing rearranging the shop
<magespawn> i am also looking to boot two laptops via network
<magespawn> lots of questions today
<magespawn> so with the network boot does the machine with image have to be the dhcp server or can it be another machine?
<Kilos> whew they all ignoring you magespawn 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you know what to do hey?
<Kilos> ^^
<confluency> magespawn: what do you mean by "physically between the internet and the network"?
<confluency> AFAIK, the squid server doesn't have to be physically anywhere. As long as the server can access the internet and whatever computer wants to use the squid proxy can access the squid server, it can be a squid server.
<confluency> NFI about the network boot; sorry.
<Kilos> hmm... he got busy again
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<magespawn> ty confluency i meant does the proxy server need two network cards one going to the internet and one to the rest of the network
<confluency> Are you setting it up as some kind of gateway, so that the internal network can only access the internet through the proxy?
<magespawn> i was thinking of that but i won't if it is not necessary
<confluency> I'm pretty sure it's not necessary.
<magespawn> i do a lot of windows updates for customers machine and was looking to make it faster by caching updates locally
<confluency> You can even run a proxy on localhost.
<magespawn> never thought of that
<confluency> Everyone who has a Linux machine at UCT needs CNTLM to speak to the NTLM proxy, so it's pretty common here.
<magespawn> thanks for the input
<confluency> I don't actually know anything about networking. :D
<confluency> Except some bits I accidentally know.
<magespawn> ahh well sometimes it is just another voice that helps and accidentally still counts\
<magespawn> i have never set up a squid or any other kind of proxy before
<Kilos> magespawn, im trying to install the linux driver for the e220. if i disappear i killed something
<magespawn> cool Kilos 
<magespawn> yay have the quassel back 
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> just looks like it was not booting properly
<Kilos> ill try this again when someone has time i cant get that .tar.gz to convert to a .deb
<Kilos> looks so easy when they do it
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205233/how-to-convert-tar-gz-etc-to-deb-format-using-ubucompilator-checkinstall
<superfly> you cannot "convert" a .tar.gz to .deb -- it just doesn't work like that
<superfly> a .deb contains a whole bunch of information that a .tar.gz just doesn't have. and it  can't make that information up either.
<Kilos> isnt the checkinstall a compiler thingie superfly 
<Kilos> or is that link wrong what they say
<superfly> Kilos: yes, it will ask you for a whole bunch of information that you need to create a .deb file
<superfly> Kilos: what are trying to break now?
<superfly> you should not be trying to install software from a tarball
<Kilos> the e220
<Kilos> after night off pc dont see it in the morning
<superfly> did you pull it out, restart the PC and then plug it back in?
<Kilos> its the only linux driver we could find for the e220
<superfly> installing extra software is not going to make your PC see the device again
<Kilos> yip many times and tried different usb sockets 
<superfly> Kilos: most hardware does not need a driver, linux already has the driver.
<Kilos> ive done a clean install this morning
<superfly> Kilos: just because you couldn't see the modem again?
<Kilos> im just bang tomorrow morning the e220 is missing again
<Kilos> even sakis3g couldnt work with it
<Kilos> after install its working again
<Kilos> im sure the vodafone stuff in it is sick
<superfly> ai oom, when are you going to learn that if a device is suddently "dead", it's probably the device, not your computer. and no amount of software is going to fix it.
<Kilos> i took it to win 7 and it worked fine
<Kilos> only here it wouldnt
<Kilos> and its so lekker fast
<Kilos> oh also if i boot into kubuntu its missing as well
<Kilos> well not missing but wont connect
<superfly> put the device in the freezer
<Kilos> hehe and then?
<superfly> let it cool off. then try again
<superfly> sometimes it overheats
<Kilos> its fine now
<superfly> happened to mine
<Kilos> didnt work first thing in the morning when i booted so no time to get hot
<Kilos> oh and all the upgrades and stuff are for windows thats why i was trying to get linux stuff working here for it
<Kilos> there is a good tool for fixing modems superfly  but its also a windows thing
<Kilos> called mobile doctor
<Kilos> does diagnostic stuff and repairs whats no good
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> cool magespawn 
<Kilos> oh Trixar_za 8ta has a modem  for R69 a month on contract
<Kilos> http://www.telkommobile.co.za/deals/
<Kilos> i dunno if you get data with that
<Kilos> straight modem buy is R399 at telkom stores
<Trixar_za> I'd probably go for a straight buy
<Trixar_za> I don't like contracts since you always end up paying more
<Kilos> i cant go contracts either
<Squirm> 'lo
<Vince-0> surp
<magespawn> evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm Vince-0 magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Vince-0> haai
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Kilos> koud ne
<inetpro> anyone here that can send me a fax?
<inetpro> "If you do not use your number within the next thirty days, it will be taken away from you in accordance with ICASA Regulations."
<Kilos> can one send one from ubuntu?
<Kilos> if so ill help
<inetpro> if I knew how I would do it myself
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> isnt that option on new cell phones
<inetpro> ahh but wait a minute
<inetpro> maybe I should make a payment to myself and send a fax statement
<Kilos> try that if not ask someone during the day
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> efax
<inetpro> done it now but the fax is not here yet
<Kilos> efax is in the repos
<inetpro> FAX2EMAIL via fax@lantic.net
<Kilos> maybe it dont accept you sending to yourself
<inetpro> that is what I use
<inetpro> it is free, but for email to fax you have to pay
<Kilos> can you then send a fax without a fax machine?
<inetpro> I can receive faxes without a machine
<inetpro> s/a machine/a fax machine/
<Kilos> i will look at efax and see if it can work from here
<Kilos> aw it needs a fax modem i think
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> sigh sorry
<inetpro> but your phone can act as the modem
 * inetpro been there done that... many years ago
<inetpro> those old nokias could do it
<Kilos> with an old fone?
<inetpro> fax tech is old
<inetpro> long forgotten about all yje ins and outs of it
<inetpro> the*
<Kilos> can one make a virtual modem
<Kilos> iaxmodem?
<inetpro> what would you call a virtual modem?
<Kilos> a software one
<Kilos> not a box
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> to send receive faxes of course
<inetpro> you need two devices for sending and receiving
<Kilos> see iaxmodem in repos
<Kilos> IAXmodem is a software modem written in C that uses an IAX channel (commonly
<Kilos> provided by an Asterisk PBX system) instead of a traditional phone line and
<Kilos> uses a DSP library instead of DSP hardware chipsets.
<Kilos> oh you need a branch exchange
<Kilos> funny they aint made it work from pcs without a fax machine
<inetpro> fax machines should die
<inetpro> just like ftp
<inetpro> I never use my number, that is why it wants to expire
<inetpro> but I need to just keep it alive for those rare moments
<Kilos> there are still some places that want faxes as legal documents
<inetpro> and I will send me self a fax from the office tomorrow if this one doesn't come through
<Kilos> i think i had to go send a fax from cop shop for visa that time
<Kilos> or fax to visa peeps or something
<inetpro> yep, sad case realities
<Kilos> didnt accept scanned documents
<inetpro> they probably have not even heard of email
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro and all other lurkers
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> if im late the e220 got lost again
<Squirm[M]> Hi
<Trixar_za> Hi Squirm[M]
<Trixar_za> erm
<Trixar_za> We're dropping rock btw
<Trixar_za> So we can replace it with a linode
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> In Tokyo
<Squirm[M]> Cool
<Squirm[M]> I have to go. Chat in the morn
<Trixar_za> K, I'll give you the new details later
<Squirm[M]> Good  choice tho7gh
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-02
<Vince-0> winner winner
<Vince-0> its Fraaday
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Vince-0: thanks, now I feel better already
<Kilos> hi superfly Vince-0 inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I got my fax eventually
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> send one from work to just to be sure
<Kilos> too
<superfly> Morning
<superfly> inetpro: 1990 called, they want their fax machine back. 
<inetpro> superfly: haha
<inetpro> don't worry at least I get to keep it for another 90 days before I have to send another fax
<Kilos> hi Xethron Mzolisto plustwo 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<plustwo> o/ Kilos + everybody
<psyatw> hi plustwo
<plustwo> psyatw: hi
<Kilos> superfly, did you hi me?
<Kilos> modem disappeared again, i think it has a bug inside
<Kilos> working fine now again though
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> will be going off line for a bit just moving cables 
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> k magespawn 
<Kilos> morning to you too
<magespawn> morning Kilos 
<magespawn> ahh well that did not disconnect the core
<magespawn> is that modem still giving you issues
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah it went dead again
<Kilos> i think it can be vmc fighting the mobilepartner
<Kilos> but its the issues that make life interesting
<superfly> Kilos: yes I did, but I'm not around much
<Kilos> np ty superfly 
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> charl: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<Kilos> swine
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<charl> Maaz: dummkopf
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<charl> Maaz: strudelkopf
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> saying sorry isn't good enough Maaz
<Kilos> im sure this is still the same pot thats on from days ago
 * charl kicks maaz like an empty bucket
<Kilos> methinks maaz is sick
<charl> that pot is long cold
<Kilos> he got tired of serving us
<magespawn> hah that his way of saying get it yourself
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, reboot
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, restart
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry, there aren't any more cups left
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
<Maaz> magespawn: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<magespawn> wow really does not want to make us coffee today
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> that pot is days old
<magespawn> QA coffee please
<QA> magespawn: Righto
<Kilos> magespawn, charl  get from QA  she isnt sulking
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> im too slow
<charl> QA: coffee please
<QA> charl: Alrighty
<Kilos> she also doesnt double post when you ask her to google stuff
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos, magespawn and charl!
<magespawn> just got some awesome news
<Kilos> QA, thanks love
<QA> no problem, Kilos
<magespawn> wife has a salary increase from next month
<magespawn> QA ty
<QA> You're welcome magespawn
<charl> QA: weather for utrecht
<QA> charl: Too many places match utrecht: Utrecht, Netherlands and Utrecht, South Africa
<Kilos> yay thats good news magespawn 
<charl> QA: weather for utrecht, netherlands
<QA> charl: In Amsterdam, Netherlands at 11:55 AM CEST on August 02, 2013: 28°C; Humidity: 66%; Wind: Variable at 4 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:02 AM CEST/9:27 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 2:06 AM CEST/6:18 PM CEST
<charl> QA: forecast for utrecht, netherlands
<QA> charl: Thursday: Clear. High: 29° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 20° C., Friday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 31° C., Friday Night: Thunderstorm. Low: 18° C., Saturday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 22° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 15° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 23° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 16° C., Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 26° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 18° C., Tuesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. Hig…
<charl> bah i hate this weather
<magespawn> Kilos: QA is nicely sorted
<Kilos> she works great yeah magespawn thanks to the weed
<magespawn> yup it means life just got a little easier
<charl> wait what
<charl> this channel is logged, i hope you guys realise this
<magespawn> yes, what have i done wrong now?
<Kilos> ?
<charl> the conversation above about weed
<magespawn> tumbleweed
<Kilos> the weed is the bot master
<charl> oh :)
<charl> sorry i live in the netherlands, understood something entirely different
<Kilos> and my friend
<Kilos> haha bad guy
<charl> but the remark "yup it means life just got a little easier" afterwards sounded weird
<charl> ok nvm
<magespawn> lol two conversation lines at the same time
<inetpro> Maaz: whats for lunch?
<Maaz> Kentucky for the workers and a peanut butter sarmy for the idle rich
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> KFC to much for me but sounds nice
 * inetpro getting very hungry now
<Kilos> KFC very lekker and pricey too
 * Kilos could eat kfc for breakfast even
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> can i show you guys something quickly? i have also been working on a little side project (irc bot)
<charl> it collects metadata about http urls
<charl> infoserver: https://twitter.com/danbri
<infoserver> @danbri: Every person in England and Wales as dots on a map by @GuardianData http://www.theguardian.com/news/datablog/interactive/2013/aug/01/every-person-in-england-wales-dot-map … #Data #Visualization #OpenGovernment
<charl> infoserver: https://twitter.com/AProckford/status/362947530419470336
<infoserver> AProckford: Attn Scotland! If you're an active Wikimedian or maybe wanted to contribute to Wikipedia, you might be interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:GLAM/National_Library_of_Scotland ...
<charl> infoserver: http://i.imgur.com/Cj1zSGI.jpg
<infoserver> Image of type image/jpeg with size 768x1024
<charl> infoserver: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYdQuj9UUIQ
<infoserver> YouTube video by TheCousinBarry: Barry Hilton - Ons gaan nou braai
<charl> infoserver: http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/31/nsa-top-secret-program-online-data
<infoserver> XKeyscore: NSA tool collects 'nearly everything a user does on the internet' | World news | theguardian.com
<charl> etc etc
<Kilos> what language?
<charl> java7 on openjdk
<charl> with maven als the build tool and a bunch of libs of course
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> *as sorry lol
<charl> als is dutch
<Kilos> you okes should write an app that one can use to send faxes from a pc without fax modems etc
<charl> who still sends faxes
<charl> haven't seen a single fax machine in years
<Kilos> or using them online sites
<Kilos> places likes visa peeps only accept faxes
<charl> visa? i wouldn't know how to send a fax if i had to
<Kilos> either faxes or hand delivered documents
<charl> we don't have any fax machines in the office
<Kilos> visa the thing they stick in passports
<charl> oh i was thinking credit card
<charl> what kind of backwards country's embassy is that
<Kilos> here and aus
<charl> bah
<Kilos> dunno bout the rest of the world
<charl> i had to get a visa once to go to bangladesh
<charl> i couldn't understand why, bangladesh is one of the poorest countries in the world
<charl> but they also had practically no visa waiver agreements with any other country
<charl> i had to send my passport to pretoria by speed post, then they organised it (the company i was working for)
<charl> have a good weekend all !
<Kilos> whew 
<Xethron> Heya Kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<confluency> Kilos: you already get email-to-fax gateways.
<confluency> You need to find one in ZA. I was subscribed to one ages ago but I don't know if it's still running.
<Kilos> ty confluency ive been looking and also inetpro gave some info last night
<Kilos> was actually looking for him
<Kilos> or for me to send him one to stop his account dying
<Kilos> oh my 828kB/s
<Kilos> getting close to 1 mB/s
<Kilos> yo SubOracle 
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Trixar_za> https://www.trustwave.com/spiderlabs/advisories/TWSL2013-020.txt
<Trixar_za> I just had to share
<Trixar_za> It's a security advisory about a "smart" toilet
<tolio> gayallchat.com
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: 01/08 20:33:17 <inetpro> it is free, but for email to fax you have to pay
<inetpro> Kilos: I mentioned last night that you can send an email to fax
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but with all the clever peeps around it coulda been made to work from your own pc not going to other peeps sites to get it done
<inetpro> Kilos: with a modem you can
<Kilos> i still think it might be possible to do without a fax modem but with clever software
<Kilos> but not worth it seeing as faxes are dying out
<inetpro> Kilos: please explain how you want to reach another fax machine on the telephone network?
<inetpro> remember we're talking about analog here
<Kilos> by sending tones
<inetpro> old analog phones are not directly accessible via the internet
<Kilos> virtual fax modem software
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> unless you go through a gateway
<inetpro> nee meneer
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> don't go there, it's a waste of time
<inetpro> just scan and send via email
<inetpro> or through the many other ways on the interweb cloud
<magespawn> later all home time for me 
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Vince-0> http://igg.me/at/rms-za/x/2330662
<Vince-0> I'v been sending to all the lists
<Vince-0> such short notice
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> (not that RMS backs Ubuntu)
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> before i sleep can one of you kubuntu guys please tell me how to make achives not empty itself all the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> how to what now?
<Kilos> inetpro: ^^
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, and "hi"
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> to save downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> dunno what ive done but cant find the setting
<Kilos> ill try again tomorrow if i remember
<Kilos> night guys
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-03
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn and others 
<nlsthzn> Good morning uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<nlsthzn> sleepy and at work so par for the course uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hehe nlsthzn jake white got revenge
<nlsthzn> by loosing?
<Kilos> no by getting to the finals
<Kilos> and removing us
<nlsthzn> ah ok
<Kilos> hi charl wb superfly 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<superfly> Hi kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<Kilos> Maaz, forget coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about coffee on anyway
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
<Maaz> Kilos: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, forget coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: I didn't know about coffee please anyway
<Kilos> liar
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> inetpro: There's already a pot on, and it's all reserved
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> he's a bit ill?
<Kilos> our bot be sicker
<Kilos> he been hanging on same pot for days
<Kilos> but on pm he works
<Kilos> i been hunting for my list of commands but they lost or hidden somewhere
<Kilos> a reboot should fix him
<Kilos> maybe he got tired of making jugs and buckets full
<inetpro> cocooncrash: you bot needs a bit of a reload?
<inetpro> your*
<magespawn>  evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> helo magespawn
<Kilos> hehe he has lekker lunch for some peeps
<magespawn> who's that Kilos?
<Kilos> the bot
<Symmetria> hrm anyone here who uses flexget?
<magespawn> did you guys see the news about RMS?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> not much time to collect bucks
<magespawn> would be interesting to hear him speak
<Kilos> i looked at top linux distros today and they say its now android
<Kilos> but mint still shows above ubuntu
<Kilos> i think unity chased lotsa peeps
<magespawn> it is all about choice
<charl> hi all
<charl> hi Kilos, magespawn, Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> what about rms?
<Kilos> dont forget the pro
<charl> oh hi inetpro :)
<magespawn> hey charl
<Kilos> peeps saving to get him here
<Kilos> but 2 or 3 days
<charl> interesting
<charl> he's an inspirational guy but an extreme fundamentalist
<magespawn> he is might be coming for sfd
<charl> i watched some of his interviews
<charl> the guy doesn't even want to use the internet
<charl> out of fear of somebody executing proprietary code in his hardware
<magespawn> but he does
<charl> he went back on it?
<charl> he has some very interesting perspectives, thinks about things in a different way
<charl> but i think he takes it way too far
<magespawn> well he has a website, so maybe somebody else did it
<charl> no he's ok with visiting his own sites that he knows are fully open source
<charl> just any site outside of that
<magespawn> saw a talk he did on android
<kbmonkey> oh hai
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<magespawn> hi kbmonkey 
<charl> here it is: http://vimeo.com/12880771
<kbmonkey> let me guess - RMS? 
<magespawn> he even insists any interview has to go out on open formats
<charl> http://edward.oconnor.cx/2005/04/rms
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> he sticks to his priciples which is difficult and admirable
<charl> yeah absolutely
<kbmonkey> you can't fault the guy for being honest. better than ;)
<charl> it's very interesting to listen to him talk
<charl> like i said above, he has interesting perspectives
<charl> i'm listening through the vimeo vid again now
<charl> first time in three years :)
<charl> i haven't watched this one yet, queued it for later: http://youtu.be/uFMMXRoSxnA
<charl> it's from 2012
<charl> little less than a year old
<charl> this is good, this youtube one, listening to that now
<charl> if you can, watch it :)
<magespawn> will check it out tomorrow
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<kbmonkey> hello Vince-0 whats up
<Vince-0> hi
<Vince-0> busy sussing the android 4.3 roms and Ubuntu touch
<kbmonkey> my monkey: http://i.imgur.com/vDnXl7c.png
<kbmonkey> are you running touch on a device Vince-0 ?
<Vince-0> I was thinking about it
<Vince-0> but a multiboot with Lubuntu or Ubuntu is more usable
<magespawn> night all
<kbmonkey> night!
#ubuntu-za 2013-08-04
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi not_found lost again i see
<not_found> always
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Hi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi space
<space> Hello Kilos.
<space> What is new?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not much i think, hows things your side space
<space> I am here, drunk.
<space> Kilos: have you heard something about that my country is going to legalize marijuana?
<space> I am interested about how some news from here are read in other parts of the world.
<Kilos> your country?
<space> Uruguay.
<Kilos> marijuana isnt bad as such its the abuse of it thats not too good
<Kilos> we have a place where one can buy the medication, theres a whole range of products
<Kilos> i actually dont know if the old lady is still alive
<Kilos> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/medical-marijuana-facts-information/80421-healing-properties-cannabis-index.html
<Kilos> can be healthy for some peeps
<Kilos> hi psy Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> I think we should visit Uruguay in the near future... for reference >.>
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Oh right, I remember what I wanted to do today
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source
<Trixar_za> I added the source code to github now
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> 29 minut4es ago
<Kilos> minutes as well
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> oh my psychici1t 
<Kilos> hehe
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> :)
<Kilos> your nick got warped
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> I killed it
<psychicist> or him rather
<psychicist> there can only be one!
<Kilos> yeah
<confluency> Mystery solved. Also, ouch.
<Kilos> what now confluency 
<confluency> That dude on the list. Worst typo ever.
<Vince-0> hi
<Kilos> oh jan?
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> confluency, he can boot from cd/dvd and mount the drive then in cli apt-get install all those packages cant he?
<Kilos> i just dunno the proper mount command
<Kilos> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<mazal> Afternoon all
<nlsthzn> o/
<Vince-0> 0/
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> yo neelsie
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> yay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash hope all good by you
<Kilos> hmm...
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> ohi smile wb
<Kilos> whats with the mint
<smile> Oh Ubuntu crashed after installing some tools from Deepin Linux, so now I'm running mint :D
<smile> Kilos: thanks :)
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Kilos: some apps crash here, but I suspect Xfce ;)
<Kilos> fix it man dont become a traitor to ubuntu
<Kilos> and once fixed post what you did so others can benefit too
<smile> :p
<smile> Mint is based on Ubuntu :p
<Kilos> yeah like a vw beetle with a golf engine in
<Kilos> based on vw
<Kilos> just teasing you smile 
<smile> :D
<smile> Golf with Ferrari motor :D
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self mazal ?
<mazal> Besig maar goed dankie
<Kilos> mooi
<smile> Kilos: drukkie! :p
<Kilos> haha dankie smile 
<smile> plesier :)
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Bye all , sleep well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<SilverCode> so anyone folling the new Doctor Who?
<SilverCode> *following
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-28
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> fp
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy mazal and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> did you see that lava in the code?
<Kilos> its massive
 * Symmetria murders his cats
<Symmetria> I couldnt find my car keys ANYWHERE
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the code?
<Symmetria> eventually I walk outside, and there is the cat with the keys swatting them around like they are some new toy
<Kilos> ya man the stuff you read
<ThatGraemeGuy> massive how? i don't follow
<Kilos> goes on and on
<Kilos> source all over
<ThatGraemeGuy> still not following
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you talking about lava that you found somewhere?
<Kilos> the lava area is massive and from many source areas
<Kilos> you found it with the mining drill
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, not really sure where the code comes into it, but ok
<Kilos> i was wondering if you could read the code and see where there is lava
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<mazal> Morning Kilos , ThatGraemeGuy , Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<ThatGraemeGuy> the code describes how things work, how a pick wears, how much health an apple gives you, how common iron is, etc.
<mazal> Symmetria, it could be worse , it could have been in the fridge :)
<Kilos> say morning before cat stories
<ThatGraemeGuy> the actual world contents are in the database and that isn't easily readable
<Symmetria> lol morning :P sorry Im just frustrated
<Symmetria> boss is gonna love my reason for being late for our meeting
<Symmetria> cat stole my keys
<Kilos> oh ok ty ThatGraemeGuy 
<Symmetria> :P
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Reminds me of the " the dog ate my homework " thing :)
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I build me one of those mining lasers this weekend. Love it
<Symmetria> ;p always knew pussy be crazy
 * Symmetria runs
<mazal> Just takes lots of crafting and resources to get it up to mk3
<Kilos> you modern way is to say i was busy
<Kilos> when asked with what you say stuff
<mazal> Oom Kilos , have you check out yet what a watercan does to lava. Wow I love that thing
<mazal> Takes tones of water and just one drop is like a small dam hehehe
<Kilos> yip busy fighting like that now, used 10 diamond picks up on obsidian already
<mazal> Don't you have a laser yet ?
<Kilos> oh water can no i just use one bucket
<mazal> Make a watercan
<mazal> Is worth it
<Kilos> yes but thats dangerous near lava it can spread it 
<mazal> Yesterday I almost destroyd a whole lake of lava with just one drop from watercan
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: a water can is like a bucket except it holds 16 water not just 1
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> And 1 drop is much more water , that's the thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> no it isn't
<mazal> A water drop from can goes much wider than bucket
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a water source block just like any other
<mazal> Not for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<ThatGraemeGuy> another one that wants to argue with the code
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok then
<Kilos> i try control the water so is doesnt convert all the running lava as well
<mazal> Usually from a bucket it kills 4x4 lava
<mazal> From the can is much wider
<ThatGraemeGuy> go to a big flat area, put down water from a bucket, count how far it goes
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> It was flat area
<ThatGraemeGuy> repeat with water from a can
<ThatGraemeGuy> if its different i'll give you R500
<mazal> Was a big flat lake
<mazal> I was making ready for second drop and saw the water just keeps going and changed much wider lava to obsidian
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, have you played minecraft?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i could never bring myself to spend R300 on something that seemed kinda pointless
<Kilos> i was wondering if it also has the new mods we are using
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> that much
<ThatGraemeGuy> and now i can't bring myself to spend R300 on it because minetest is good enough for now
<Kilos> minetest is great was wondering if it isnt more advanced than minecraft
<ThatGraemeGuy> doubt it, minecraft has huge money behind it, minetest is just a bunch of people that are doing it for fun
<ThatGraemeGuy> spend some time browsing the minecraft wiki and you'll see even without mods its WAY more complex
<mazal> Right at the beginning I was concidering minecraft , but after all the mods was loaded I am also in the " why spend money when minetest is good enough " boat
<Kilos> being opensource hasnt it got more peeps helping with dev work
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't know
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its a bunch of people who do it as a fun thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> minecraft has a team of devs whose job it is to code minecraft all day long
<Kilos> yeah , and we score
<Kilos> oh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Minecraft_Wiki, take a look you'll see
<Kilos> too much to read
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: we have enough stainless steel blocks for the reactor now. i need to start making concrete and blast-resistant concrete sometime and then we can build it
<ThatGraemeGuy> need to find a good location and then also i want to look into one of the area ownership mods to prevent accidental damage to the reactor building
<Kilos> cool ill start making some tonight, i spose they are in the recipes
<ThatGraemeGuy> last thing we need is someone accidentally firing a mining laser blast at the reactor building :-o
<Kilos> yeah we dont want a kernobil thing
<Kilos> that russian one that blew
<ThatGraemeGuy> there are a few mods that allow you to define ownership of an area so nobody can dig blocks unless they are the owner
<Kilos> im scared of using that mk3 lazer unless im past everything and everyone
<Kilos> thats good
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was thinking i can sign in to the game as the superadmin player, then make it, then even i can't accidentally damage it when i log in with my normal player
<Kilos> found marble now deep down
<Kilos> thats a good idea
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a lot of marble but as yet haven't found any good use for it
<ThatGraemeGuy> except maybe a big marble building
<Kilos> did you take the uranium too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i did
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have 21 fuel rods already
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's 3.5 weeks' worth
<Kilos> we should have enough to keep going a while
<Kilos> whew how many uranium  ingots in a rod?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 120 uranium lumps goes into 6 fuel rods
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> 5 lumps makes 1 enriched uranium ingot, and 4 of those ingots go into 1 fuel rod
<ThatGraemeGuy> and 6 rods are needed for the reactor to be powered
<Kilos> wow hungry monster hey
<Kilos> now well need lots of hv cable and converters
<ThatGraemeGuy> it is, but it generates a ton of power
<Kilos> is the toolbox only mv
<ThatGraemeGuy> and unlike solar its avaialble constantly
<Kilos> oh you must go see the power from my lv setup
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes only mv
<Kilos> power up lots with extra arrays
<Kilos> building batteries and all that stuff is very time consuming
<Kilos> i was thinking of getting solar power in the deep but that will take forever to craft and build
<Kilos> those mv generators eat coal
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really sure why you even built all that
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can travel home and back so quickly now with travelpoints its unnecessary
<ThatGraemeGuy> or else some geothermal generators
<Kilos> yes wasnt thinking of porting at the time but its handy for everyone to charge things and repair tools there
<Kilos> will look into geothermal tonight if i member
<Kilos> would be nice to be able to use lava for power
<ThatGraemeGuy> geothermal generator does
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its LV only, & only makes 300EU
<Kilos> but just plug into a big source not put buckets full into generator
<Kilos> oi thats too min
<ThatGraemeGuy> geothermal generator works by putting lava next to one side and water next to the other side
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, only 300EU
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> not matter how much water and lava is used?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if you want to upconvert to MV you need 34 geothermal setups
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> because a supply converter requires 10000EU on the input side
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does matter
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have 1 block of water and 1 lava you only get 25% output
<ThatGraemeGuy> 75EU
<ThatGraemeGuy> the max is 300 and that's with 2 blocks of water and 2 lava
<Kilos> yeah then what if you use like 20 blocks of lava on one side
<ThatGraemeGuy> then nothing, the code doesn't care
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i was thinking of a dam next to a large lava source
<ThatGraemeGuy> i built one but it didn't last long, takes too long to charge a mk3 laser on a LV battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the laser mining area i have an hv generator and battery
<ThatGraemeGuy> that battery charges the mk3 in a couple of minutes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't worry about a tool workshop because my tools don't wear significantly when i'm laser mining
<Kilos> ya i put 2 there in the deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must go see it, its massive already
<Kilos> i will go look again
<ThatGraemeGuy> i keep having to patch up when the lava comes through as well
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its at the far side of my channel where i walk, so its not even dangerous
<Kilos> why not go up and kill the source?
<ThatGraemeGuy> because its several layers deep and i already have a chest full of obsidian
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> pity water only converts one layer at a time hey
<Kilos> major work
<ThatGraemeGuy> exactly
<ThatGraemeGuy> the amount of work it takes me to just patch up the lava every time i laser it open is minimal
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> the lava is right at the edge of the laser's range
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> if it was in the middle it'd be different
<ThatGraemeGuy> then i'd water it and just use the laser to remove the obsidian as i go along
<ThatGraemeGuy> the problem with that laser mining area is more that i'm getting closer to -300
<ThatGraemeGuy> and after that there's no uranium, so i need to branch off and start another one eventually
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> with the pads it makes life so much easier
<Kilos> i still keep falling off narrow roads
<Kilos> ah found a use for marble
<Kilos> we can build a white house for the reactors officials to live in
<Kilos> the govt
<Kilos> the pro and son are staying in mazals house, bart has no time to worry about a home as well
<charl> morning Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<mazal> Ai , it's one of those days
<charl> hi mazal 
<mazal> Morning charl 
<nuvolari> good grief :P can't turn my back for 2 hours! Coming back and I have to take leave to catch up on IRC 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, Vince-0, charl, mazal
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ho nuvolari 
<mazal> hi even
<Kilos>  #ubuntu-za-minetest
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<mazal> One hash oom ?
<Kilos> lol nee man ek terg want ons praat baie van minetest hier
<mazal> o
<mazal> Is nogal , ons gaan raas kry
<Kilos> baie interesante speletjie
<Kilos> by wie
<mazal> Wie ookal die baas is hier :P
<Kilos> die hoe vonk
<Kilos> hy te besig om te kom lees
<Kilos> is mos hy ne?
<mazal> Ek het geen idee van wie oom praat nie
<Kilos> highvoltage
<mazal> But , having a ZA minetest support/discussion site/channel might actually be not a bad idea
<Kilos> can one rename irc channels
<mazal> I would like to know how many ZA'ers knows about and plays the game
<Kilos> we can use ##ubuntu-za-social
<mazal> Would be good if one could promote it more as well
<Kilos> maybe rename it if that can be done
<Kilos> most peeps dont have the time mazal 
<mazal> I think minetest deserves some more credit and promotion. Such a great project and since I started it I hardly ever touch my expensive games anymore lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I was thinking more amongst gamers oom.
<Kilos> ash
<mazal> People who already play games. Get them to know about and try out the game
<Kilos> ahtoo
<Kilos> i think what makes it great is playing with friends who helpmekaar
<mazal> And I can attest that it runs better on Ubuntu than on Win 7 ( cos I play on 3 different pc's ) so it will sommer be some publicity for Ubuntu as well
<Kilos> i wouldnt enjoy it much if peeps were stealing things and attacking you all the time
<mazal> Yeah indeed , rules is always needed in a game like this
<Kilos> like on the main site they always fighting
<mazal> On the forum ?
<Kilos> i lose enough by mistakenly trashing the wrong things
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i forget the link
<mazal> I sometimes forget where I left something
<Kilos> the one the game can go to 
<Kilos> haha i do that all the time
<Kilos> better to have a few gold chests than all the plain ones
<Kilos> only the crafting is hard work
<mazal> I have a chest room with nice names and stuff. But sometimes I have some random building materials as I was building and then put them seperate close by. Then 3 weeks later " I am sure I have some of this bricks somewhere "
<Kilos> maybe not on chests but on everything else
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> old age
<mazal> I must learn to clean up my building site when the building is done and go put it at my home
<Kilos> do you carry a chest around to place at other jobs
<mazal> Nope
<mazal> Is to easy to craft one
<Kilos> make a gold one
<Kilos> then make a wrench
<mazal> I must concider that way
<mazal> I am mostly a builder and every now and then I go work on a new building
<Kilos> then fill the chest then when job done pick up the full chest and take it home
<mazal> Good idea oom , gonna do that
<mazal> Shees my Thunderbird looks really strange after update
<mazal> Especially the "write" screen
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, have you the info on how the reactor building must be please, ill try build one on creative to see
<Kilos> i cant find that link you gave 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: https://github.com/minetest-technic/technic/blob/master/technic/machines/HV/nuclear_reactor.lua, line 100
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> pictures man not code
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel met my volk
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<Kilos> lol thats all code i see
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't 1980 anymore, you should probably use more modern terms
<ThatGraemeGuy> "workers" maybe for a start
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the picture is from line 103 to 113
<Kilos> volk=nation
<Kilos> i have no idea what to do with that. must i use it in a terminal?
<Kilos> or paste that somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> for real?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you read it
<ThatGraemeGuy> like just normal words
<Kilos> i have no idea at all really
<ThatGraemeGuy> and it tells you what the structure of the thing should look like
<Kilos> i can read it yes but what do i do with what i read
<Kilos> ok lemme see again
<ThatGraemeGuy> am i on candid camera?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you build the structure
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ill copy/paste that code somewhere , it aint easy to read
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/whew-f56Ukc6v.png
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> lemme go do some fencing for a while
<Private_User> good day people
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Private_User> ThatGraemeGuy: nope, you on oh shucks its schuster
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hmm all the electricity under the sun and now spotlights
<Kilos> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> i mean superglow things and torches only
<ThatGraemeGuy> you really want to wire up every little light to an electrical supply when you're off mining?
<Kilos> should have chargable headlamps for miners and neon lights
<ThatGraemeGuy> technic has a rechargeable flashlight but it's said to be buggy and thus disabled by default
<Kilos> lol when im by lava i forget to put torches up then the water makes obsidian and im in the dark and top to high to put torches
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh yeah
<Kilos> lava is my biggest chore after crafting upgrades
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got into the habit of placing torches around lava before i water it
<Kilos> thats a good thing to remember
<ThatGraemeGuy> but nowadays i don't bother with watering lava, i just find my way around it
<ThatGraemeGuy> obsidian is too much work and has no value at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> there should at least be some use to it, to make the effort of mining it worthwhile
<Kilos> ya but its lekker to block off the source though because there is lots of ore below where it used to flow
<Kilos> obsidian glass is used in some things
<mazal> I've mostly just found creative stuff that need some of it , like example obsidian glass and glass doors
<ThatGraemeGuy> lava lakes used to be nice because there's typically a lot of good ore visible around it, but with the mining laser even that's irrelevant, i can mine a huge amount of stuff with minimal effort
<Kilos> i must still try the drill. the lazer works well but it doesnt cut a clean straight path for me maybe my hand and eye not steady enough
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, do you know what the "upgrade" slots is for on some electric stuff like some machines and battery boxes and what must be put in there ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: it actually fires in a perfectly straight line, your aim is the issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> thats why i settled on the method i use now
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: not sure about battery boxes.... maybe increases the charge it can hold?
<ThatGraemeGuy> for machines, from what i understand its mean to make it less power hungry
<mazal> You think normal RE batteries goes in there ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't read the code to confirm
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<mazal> Will play around with that
<Kilos> oh that will be good to know
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: easiest way is use 1 machine, check what the switchng station reports the load as
<ThatGraemeGuy> then add 1 battery, see how it changed the load
<ThatGraemeGuy> then the second battery again
<mazal> I wonder of those batteries then can run out of life and in turn must be recharged 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think recharging is implied by the fact that it is on a power network
<mazal> So it should actually recharge by itself
<mazal> Defnitely gonna play around with that RE batteries is quick and easy craft and if it helps the network will be worth it
<nuvolari> great. I'm all alone today :'(
<nuvolari> During lunch
 * mazal is working alone for two weeks :(
<Symmetria> any awesome php coders here? 
<charl> Symmetria: there is no such thing as an awesome php coder
<charl> if they were an awesome coder they would have not been using php
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/hmY9nDV6
<Symmetria> :( I need that optimized
<Symmetria> its slow as holy shit ;p
<Symmetria> and haha I'm not in the mood to rewrite it in C 
<Symmetria> purely because I'm lazy as shit about things like malloc and strtok ;p
<charl> php is slow as shit, standard
<charl> python isn't much better afaik
<charl> you could try to run a profiler over it
<charl> then at least you know what's taking the most time
<charl> but when you need performance, java/c is the way to go
<bertus> hey guys does anyone know of software I can use to collage mutiple images onto a page ? SImilar to fotor for windows
<Kilos> hi bertus
<Spekko> more Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: putting rechargeable batteries in your MV machines seems to be a no-brainer
<ThatGraemeGuy> power demand numbers for MV machines with 0/1/2 batteries in upgrade slots...
<ThatGraemeGuy> alloy furnace 3000/2000/1000
<ThatGraemeGuy> furnace 2000/1000/500
<ThatGraemeGuy> grinder 600/450/300
<ThatGraemeGuy> compressor+extractor 800/600/400
<ThatGraemeGuy> so 1 of each is 7200EU load if they are all in use
<ThatGraemeGuy> vs 2600EU with each having 2 batteries
<mazal> Wow that is a bigger difference than I expected it would be
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> and re batteries are basically wood, copper & tin
<Kilos> sjoe ThatGraemeGuy nust the reactor have 4 layers of concrete under it too and then 2 layers of blast resistant concrete under that as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. cheap and esay
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: no, you just read it wrong
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have all we need besides a location
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you or superfly have suggestions i'm all ears
<Kilos> look in map and see whats available centrally to houses .
<Kilos> and or other ventures you have like the pyramid
<ThatGraemeGuy> well its you, me and superfly that will use it, nobody else really plays anymore
<Kilos> yes mazals house is inetpro and son
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Kilos> they helped with chromium so would be good to add them if possible
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes sure
<Kilos> they did most of the mining there in the deep where the pad is
<Kilos> i was trying to make power stuff
<Kilos> some of these power things are weird, connect top bottom or sides varies some i think
<Kilos> once reactor up each oke can do his own cabling i think
<Kilos> 20 ks of hv cable
<Kilos> whew
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> need to make more cable, didnt consider that
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy what did i read wrong?
<Kilos> oh with the stanles layers too
<Kilos> but surely same ubderneeth as surrounding the core
<Kilos> sjoe and water
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a cube
<ThatGraemeGuy> reactor in the centre, then water, stainless steel, blast-resistant concrete and then concrete
<Kilos> with water surrounding core except for cable?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the outer concrete layer seems to have been made optional recently, but i think you can get radiation damage without it
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll show you later
<Kilos> ill try it with cable out the side of core
<Kilos> just takes me long putting so many blocks down and falling off hehe
<charl> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/106988-apple-iphone-ipad-surprise-in-south-africa.html
<charl> BlackBerry remains the most used smartphone in South Africa, with 2.9 million devices. However, this number is declining rapidly.
<charl> seriously ?! blackberry ?!
<charl> i thought they closed down
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Kilos> you too mazal 
<Kilos> too many peeps think bb is an image fone so buy them regardless
<charl> very strange
<charl> if you buy a bb here you will probably end up getting laughed out
<charl> "nobody uses that anymore, what are you, ten years behind the time"
<Kilos> lol
<charl> what types of apps are there for bb, probably very few
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> im not a fancy cell person
<charl> me neither, i don't even have a mobile
<Kilos> oh they are handy for contact from wherever
<charl> hmmm coreos looks promising
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: as far as i understand having the cable come out of the side ought to work as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> try it out and see
<Kilos> yip so they say. it will save a bit of cable
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you say so
<Kilos> i gotta rebuilt left out some layers of stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> me i prefer to run it out of the bottom and have a cable tunnel
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't want cable lying all over above ground
<Kilos> ooo that sounds goo too
<Kilos> then there must be a tunnel to each house?
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> all at different levels
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> i managed to tunnel to the pyramid from my basement, i'm sure a cable tunnel is hardly a challenge :)
<Kilos> rofl ya you did a good job there, im impressed
<Kilos> the mark3 drill removes only one block at a time like a pick 
<Kilos> in creative mode, yours removes 4 blocks
<Kilos> or is that technique
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't understand you just said 2 comflicting things
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> only removes 1 block and removes 4 at a time, which is it?
<Kilos> yours in the game when i watched you removed 4 and mine in creative removes 1
<ThatGraemeGuy> it has different modes, you shift-click it
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> i must go back to school and get my dads money back
<Kilos> they taught me nothing
<Kilos> lol i think it was like R2 a term
<Kilos> hahaha sis says 25c a month for 3 of us
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos 
<Trixar_za> 8ta is running a deal right now - if you buy 500MB for R69, they give you an extra 500MB the next day (so 1GB total)
<Trixar_za> Only they messed up and gave me 250MB too
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> So go get it
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos:  http://mt.donaldson.za.net/temp.png
<Trixar_za> It only lasts until before the 30th though
<Kilos> im hoping ian will get me airtime today R150
<Trixar_za> ThatGraemeGuy: What's that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: build it in the green area just slightly to the left of the centre of that pic?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Trixar_za: map of a section of our minetest world
<Trixar_za> Nice
 * ThatGraemeGuy pings superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> repeatedly
<Kilos> oh no man ThatGraemeGuy im doing it in creative single player
<Kilos> oh i didnt see the ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i'm not saying you must built it, i'm asking if you think that's a good place for it
<Kilos> the fly is afk
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, where is your pyramid
<ThatGraemeGuy> far from us
<ThatGraemeGuy> it needs to be central to people's houses not random far locations
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can teleport home to charge stuff
<Kilos> ok there is a road that makes a kink left and right on the small road from me to you guys
<Kilos> 2 yellow articles show in the kink, is it about there you say?
<Kilos> ya porting is lekker
<Kilos> where my black road has rails the first branch to the right leads to the kink
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<ThatGraemeGuy> not following
<ThatGraemeGuy> approximate co-ordinates?
<Kilos> 140 and -60
<Kilos> -68 about
<ThatGraemeGuy> right by barry's place?
<Kilos> oh is that where that is?
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind
<ThatGraemeGuy> will check tonight, busy again
<Kilos> ok
<charl> ah large parts of NL is flooding
<charl> and here where i am still sunshine
<charl> bbl
<charl> need to go home before it comes over here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, can one put the core in safely and then carry on building the rest of the cube? and then how do you put rods in?
<Kilos> and where do you put them in anyway
<Kilos> as in when does it go active?
<ThatGraemeGuy> right-click it, just like anything else that takes fuel
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think it only becomes active if its connected to a power network properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then if the housing is wrong it melts down
<ThatGraemeGuy> i am almost done in creative mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> want to test the area protection mod to see if a non-owner can still place fuel in it
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ive rebuilt twice because i either used wrong blocks or left some out
<Kilos> twit
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh
<ThatGraemeGuy> so with the area protected, only the owner of the protected area can add fuel
<ThatGraemeGuy> that sucks
<Kilos> ah it says it has no network
<Kilos> now to surround it with water
<Kilos> dunno how you gonna right click it when its all closed in
<ThatGraemeGuy> you leave a manhold like it said
<ThatGraemeGuy> manhole even
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok so the fuel thing is a slight hassle
<ThatGraemeGuy> but we can put a chest next to it for people to leave fuel in and then every now and then i just put fuel in the core
<Kilos> ya will have to send koos to recharge
<ThatGraemeGuy> rather that than risk accidental damage causing meltdown
<Kilos> oh you mean with permissions
<ThatGraemeGuy> very expensive to build this thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea
<Kilos> thats fine just no long holidays for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can check it out on the creative server if you want
<ThatGraemeGuy> thing is 6 fuel lasts a week
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you can put up to 99 in each of the 6 slots
<Kilos> not atm im waiting for data
<ThatGraemeGuy> so just keep adding as we have it
<ThatGraemeGuy> eventually we should have months' worth
<Kilos> thats good
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool i'm going to make it meltdown
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what output did it give you?
<Kilos> before you blow it
<ThatGraemeGuy> 100,000EU
<Kilos> thats good hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> run a city with that about
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 5 hv solar arrays which were already pretty expensive to make, and they only make 25,000
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then only during less than half a minetest day
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> only start producing a little after sunrise, and stop a little before sunset
<Kilos> nuke is the way to go
<Kilos> once home connected ill take my solar stuff to the deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> you do realise solar means it needs sunlight
<ThatGraemeGuy> and there isn't much of that at -4500
<Kilos> yip but it can help keep batteries full
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<Kilos> lotsa cable
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i'm not clear
<ThatGraemeGuy> solar panels do not work underground
<Kilos> solar up top
<ThatGraemeGuy> LOL
<ThatGraemeGuy> you want to lay 4500 cables?
<Kilos> 5 ks of cable
<Kilos> i think im at 4800 or close
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok just take some time to realiase how much resources you need for that
<ThatGraemeGuy> copper paper rubber whatever goes into cables i can't recall now
<Kilos> too much
<ThatGraemeGuy> a little
<ThatGraemeGuy> not to mention it would take you days to even place that much cable
<Kilos> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you have torches in the mineshaft what would stop you
<ThatGraemeGuy> so every time there's a torch you have to remove it
<Kilos> yeah that too
<ThatGraemeGuy> and place a glow glass in a hole in the wall
<Kilos> that could be imbedded superglows
<ThatGraemeGuy> so yeah, i'll see you in 2016 when you're done
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> maybe ill just mine somewhere else
<ThatGraemeGuy> i played with the HV quarry in creative mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> its super cool
<Kilos> but its not bad if coal keeps coming in
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> what is the quarry
<ThatGraemeGuy> i really don't think you understand how deep -4800 is
<ThatGraemeGuy> remember before teleporting and before fast mode
<Kilos> i do ive been digging there since i started playing
<ThatGraemeGuy> it would take 20 minutes just to go down to --3000
<Kilos> yes?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> i did it often as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> now imagine you aren't just climbing straight down you have to sotop at every block to place a cable
<Kilos> didnt go fast and didnt have wrench for full chests or niks
<SilverCode> does anyone know of any tools that ping a host every X seconds and log the results to a file, and then if it sees a ping take more than Y seconds, it does a tracert to the host and logs that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> it will take you a month
<Kilos> thats why bart joined
<ThatGraemeGuy> well
<Kilos> sec sil
<Kilos> mtr
<ThatGraemeGuy> i am clearly not clear enough, so good luck with your cabling
<SilverCode> trying to figure out if my ISP to to blame for lag spikes, or my exchange
<ThatGraemeGuy> SilverCode: 10 minutes of bash scripting will get you that ;-)
<Kilos> mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> time ping -i2 -s0 -c10 8.8.8.8
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: if you have a sec check the other server on port 30001 you can see how cool the quarry is
<ThatGraemeGuy> you put it down and it has a face with a pick. turn it with the screwdriver if you want and then it digs in that direction
<Kilos> as soon as ian comes online with data ill be there or after 11pm
<Kilos> last 2 days were 400+ a day
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> you set a radius, default 4, then it digs a square in the direction of the pick (radius x 2) +1 blocks
<SilverCode> ThatGraemeGuy: 10 minutes of bash scripting will send me a path of 3 days of programming
<ThatGraemeGuy> so radius 4 it digs a 9x9 square
<SilverCode> first 10 minutes trying to do it in bash
<SilverCode> next 24 hours trying to do it in C++
<ThatGraemeGuy> and it digs to a depth of 100 below the level of the quarry
<Kilos> wow
<SilverCode> last 48 hours doing it in PHP
<ThatGraemeGuy> SilverCode: eh ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> most of us don't overengineer to that degree
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'd never get any work done
<SilverCode> As a programmer, it is my responsibility to overengineer things
<Kilos> oh you actually want to make the tool from  scratch
<SilverCode> if we stopped overengineering things, we would be be releasing software every 2nd day and people would stop paying us lots of money
<Kilos> sjoe
<SilverCode> Kilos: no, I don't, but as a programmer, no other tool is ever good enough, and "I'm sure I can do it better"
<ThatGraemeGuy> remind me never to hire you then :-)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> commands so much easier
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't programmers that think like that, its perfectionists :-)
<SilverCode> true
<SilverCode> but being a perfectionist is what gets most people into programming
<Kilos> im gonna connect a switch to reaktor and see what happens
<SilverCode> "This sucks, I'm sure it can be done better" ... and a new programmer is born
<ThatGraemeGuy> i guess we'll have to agree to disagree
<Kilos> eish, in the top it says no network
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao ciao all
<Kilos> go safe ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<superfly> Ohi
<Kilos> hi there superfly graeme wants to know where you think the best location for the reactor is
<superfly> We chatted a little earlier
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: as a developer, I agree with you.
<Gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi Gremble 
<bertus> hey guys
<bertus> what are some great ubuntu/linux mint help websites?
<bertus> I already use the following: http://www.webupd8.org/ http://www.noobslab.com/ http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<bertus> hey guys
<Kilos> ty bertus
<bertus> hey kilos how are you bro?
<bertus> still rocking the ubuntu?
<Kilos> lol too old to be a bro
<inetpro> good evening
<bertus> cool
<Kilos> always rocking on ubuntu
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<bertus> version? what flavour?
<Kilos> 14.04 unity and kde
<Kilos> bertus, have you tried kubuntu
<Kilos> the clever guys use kde
<Kilos> i use it because i was forced
<bertus> yes I don't like kde 
<bertus> have not tried plasma 5
<bertus> Has anyone? Is it good?
<bertus> I tried arch, last week! wow that's a bit crazy 
<bertus> now running linux mint cinnamon edition x64
<Kilos> thats for linux geeks
<bertus> yep the arch user repository is insane good/bad
<bertus> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue87_en.pdf
<bertus> check this latest one out guys
<bertus> are you using kde kilos?
<Kilos> atm unity, but i run kde on another drive in this pc and choose at boot which one for the day
<Kilos> kde takes getting used to but once you settle in it very lekker
<bertus> okay I see, what is the best in your opinion?
<bertus> i have tried kde but need to learn more about it 
<Kilos> kde takes getting used to because everything is different but once you know it it rocks
<Gremble> I want to use bspwm. But you need a 3 year diploma to get that set up
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> uh oh ThatGraemeGuy server siek?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> had a hiccup it seems, i just reconnected
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> where are you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> at home
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> working on power?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i got caught up in creative and discussing nuclear reactor design in #minetest-technic
<Kilos> aha i built mine put cores and cables but it dont boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm laser mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> no network?
<Kilos> no supply
<Kilos> supply 0
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does the reactor core say when you mouse over it?
<Kilos> but i been online then it stopped working so i restartyed now
<Kilos> it says core i think
<Kilos> right click lets me see cores rods
<ThatGraemeGuy> well
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does work, so you must have wired something wrong
<Kilos> ive tried cable out top and side of reactor into all sides of switch
<Kilos> its same as a generator without coal
<Kilos> something wrong ThatGraemeGuy peeks look like green spooks now
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night all
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> take a screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> does the game play ok? if so then ignore
<ThatGraemeGuy> if not, exit, reconnect
<ThatGraemeGuy> same old same old
<Kilos> it seems to sec for screenshot
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night!
<Kilos> ok night'
<Kilos> sjoe night guys. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-29
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> haha that things went spooky last night, will check again tonight
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/ghosts-f4CTj39s.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think that happens if it didn't load the default player texture for some reason
<ThatGraemeGuy> speaking of viewing the player, did you know you can new press F7 to change view?
<Kilos> aha , everything worked just looked spooky
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you can see over your shoulder
<Kilos> that sounds good 
<Kilos> then i can see lava attacking me from behind
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> died twice last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> i made lots of HV cable and then ran out of copper
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least with the new way bones work you just click them to pick up all your stuff
<Kilos> i have all over i think, check in chests
<ThatGraemeGuy> the old way way pretty tedious
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't look in your chests there is no classification
<Kilos> oh i didnt know that i still right click and drag things over
<ThatGraemeGuy> everything is just randomly everywhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh sorry i thought i told you
<Kilos> huh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah you just punch your bones to pick up everything in them
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> oh the reactor doesnt need a manhole you can see reactor to load where cable comes out
<Kilos> in creative anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool, i didn't realise
<Kilos> creative seems to see further though
<ThatGraemeGuy> either way it is a dangerous thing, they have made updates to it so that you take some radiation damage even when refuelling
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you must be quick or you'll die eventually
<Kilos> lol ya didnt you see i said we send koos to charge it
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've tested in creative though it isn't that bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> my idea was to use the superadmin user to own the area of the reactor using the area protection mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> that way nobody can accidentally damage the structure and induce meltdown
<Kilos> yes thats good random  lazer beams cant cause havoc
<ThatGraemeGuy> was playing around in creative with the quarry, i think i've found my new favourite mining method
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> hook it up to some tubes, with a sorting tube that sends cobble, dirt and gravel to one chest and another chest that gets everything else
<ThatGraemeGuy> works like a charm
<Kilos> my reacto9r still shows supply 0 demand 0
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<Kilos> dunno where i went wrong
<ThatGraemeGuy> wait your reactor or your switching station?
<Kilos> core surrounded by water
<Kilos> switching station shows that
<ThatGraemeGuy> and reactor?
<Kilos> lemme see
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must put fuel in all 6 clots btw, not just 1
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, slots
<Kilos> nuclear generator core idle
<ThatGraemeGuy> all 6 slots have fuel?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uranium fuel rods, not lumps or ingots
<ThatGraemeGuy> bright green vertical line looking things
<Kilos> yip 25 yellow rods in each slot
<Kilos> oh thats it\
<Kilos> i put wrong stuff
<Kilos> oh no they are green
<ThatGraemeGuy> screenshot?
<Kilos> sec
<ThatGraemeGuy> if it still says idle maybe the wire isn't connected properly
<Kilos> cant take a screenshot with reactor open
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh well
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> what did you mean you cant take copper ingots
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<Kilos> <ThatGraemeGuy> i can't look in your chests there is no classification
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i mean i find it frustrating to have to look at every single chest because you have no sorting in place
<bduk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> like i have 1 chest that has all metals
<Kilos> look in gold chest in the deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> but your stuff is all over the place, so if i need something i need to look through 30 different chests every time
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah i'll just build a solar powered quarry so long, copper is common :)
<Kilos> yeah i sukkel to sort it so am going to make just a few gold chests instead
<Kilos> i battle to find stuff as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> you've seen my basement
<ThatGraemeGuy> that works well for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> for normal stuff i put a block above the chest showing what's in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> and my gold chests are labelled
<ThatGraemeGuy> although there's only 4 so i know whats in them for now
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if you end up with 20 gold chests eventually, labels will come in handt
<ThatGraemeGuy> handy too
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings bduk :)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<bduk> See you guys are busy
<Kilos> yip
<ThatGraemeGuy> all talk, no action ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yeah, we're pretty much ready to build our nuclear power reactor
<bduk> ish so far. only starting lv stuff now but i got lots of minerals
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah it starts slow but gets better
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't have any use for LV anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a battery and some wiring that isn't connected anymore i must clean i up
<ThatGraemeGuy> all my machines are now MV
<ThatGraemeGuy> and I use a fuel-powered HV generator and battery in my mining area
<ThatGraemeGuy> HV battery charges the mk3 mining laser in 2 mins
<bduk> Brager:) Im slow but ill get there eventualy
<Kilos> bduk, you gotta put up a sign by your house and at the nearest main road leading to it
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<Kilos> i dont know where you are and the pro has taken over mazal s house
<bduk> Why i know where my house is
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have teleporting and you still worry about roads? :P
<Kilos> if its right by mazal s then i might have showed pro the wrong place
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<Kilos> yip we port everywhere just about now. even got one in the messy lava place in the deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> why isn't he finding his own spot? you can just hand over someone else's place
<Kilos> mazal, gave it to me
<Kilos> didnt you read that day
<Kilos> actually bart took it over but he has too much work mining , and dwarves must live underground
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk> More Maz
<mazal> Lo B
<mazal> Oom Kilos , bduk's house was across from my little house ( south ) , not far , about 30 nodes or so. But was underground mostly
<mazal> It's my big house , then just south is the little house , then more south garden , then more south barry's old house. But all close together
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can tell which it it by the locked doors if i'm not mistaken
<mazal> I broke them down long ago Greame
<mazal> It looks kinda like a castle
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you guys have abandoned that stuff we should make a plan to change those doors and locked chests
<mazal> Already did
<ThatGraemeGuy> change owner i mean
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<mazal> I did all mine , dunno about barry's though
<ThatGraemeGuy> if they aren't i can make a plan
<mazal> My mine would work nice for uranium
<mazal> It consists of rooms every 10 nodes or so
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> So you can just go make them bigger sodeways
<mazal> sideways even
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you've been mining there those map blocks are already generated and saved in the DB
<mazal> Not if you go 100+ sideways
<ThatGraemeGuy> trust me :)
<mazal> Then it's new generation isn't it
<mazal> It's supposed to generate only like 60x60 at a time
<ThatGraemeGuy> i had to go to a black area on the map image to have new stuff generated
<ThatGraemeGuy> and kilos went several hundred down in the deep before he started getting new stuff
<Kilos> see ThatGraemeGuy he took off the steel doors and locked chests for me , i didnt just take
<mazal> It works for down , why not sideways ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't
<mazal> When I go down 100+ after new stuff was added I get the new stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok then
<mazal> So why doesn't x axis work the same ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> guess i imagined all those hours of searching
<mazal> I'm only telling you what happened
<mazal> And it happened twice after adding new ores
<mazal> Except for uranium as I was too deep
<ThatGraemeGuy> it happened on your world
<ThatGraemeGuy> which isn't nearly as thorougly explored as ours is
<mazal> Is the same principle
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes ok
<mazal> Whatever depth you are , there will be already blocks generated up to only a certain point
<mazal> Below that and sideways is unexplored
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<mazal> When you add new stuff and then pass that point ( down or sideways ) new are generated
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<mazal> I can still remeber I was at -700 when I added first mod , on -840 in the same mine got the new ores
<mazal> Added another mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> awesome
<mazal> Just over -1000 in the same minde got those new ones
<mazal> Except the uranium because of the depth limit
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're still ignoring the small fact that our world is WAY more thoroughly explored
<mazal> If underground then yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> i still stumble on an old abandoned mining area every now and then
<mazal> If all your underground mines are within 100 nodes of each other then yes
 * ThatGraemeGuy sighs
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm done
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you cant argue with the code
<mazal> For example , if nobody else mined south of me , and you go in that mine and mine south you gonna find new ores
<mazal> Because there is nothing generated underground there yet
 * ThatGraemeGuy nods
<nuvolari> sneeky sneeky
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, i think i know whats wrong with my reaktor
<ThatGraemeGuy> you spelled it wrong?
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs
<Kilos> i think i didnt add cable on block below or to the side , it just goes straight to the core
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> reactor
<ThatGraemeGuy> huh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the cable must be placed on the block right next to it
<Kilos> you know when you connect to switch etc you right click cable below or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> yea
<Kilos> methinks the water was in the way
<Kilos> so clicked directly there or something. ill strip it down and look
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i build the thing a layer at a time
<ThatGraemeGuy> and when the water is involved i place it last
<Kilos> ive already send a lazer been right through the thing because of forgetting to change tools
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the layer below water is concrete ring, blast-concrete ring, stainless steel and a cable in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> then its concrete ring, blast-concrete ring, stainless steel ring
<ThatGraemeGuy> cable in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then i only place the water around the cable
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can take a look when i build it
<Kilos> ill check that out. im sure it isnt connected to the rod
<ThatGraemeGuy> hopefully tonight
<Kilos> found the top connections prob will look further for the side one
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/bad_connection-UAvcWXl6.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need to make just 1 cable
<Kilos> ya but when side one didnt work i added one on top
<ThatGraemeGuy> too much cable leave not enough space for water, and if the structure isn't exactly right it will go into meltdown nearly immediately
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no margin for error
<Kilos> like some of the things only work from top or only bottom so i wasnt sure
<Symmetria> heh, so, charl told me if I wanted performance outta my tld_stats proggy, forget php and rewrite it in C
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/tld_stats.c <=== so I did, I went from 4k lines a second processing to close to 200k lines a second
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're surprised? people don't use scripting languages because they're fast ;-)
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ du -h test.log
<Symmetria> 852M    test.log
<Symmetria> lets see how fast it runs through that 
<Symmetria> real    0m25.586s
<Symmetria> user    0m24.937s
<Symmetria> sys     0m0.637s
<Symmetria> damn thats not bad 
<Kilos> hmm... it looks connected
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/connected-2T8fdncS.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> something is wrong below it though
<ThatGraemeGuy> only 1 water and all that steel
<Kilos> thats sand to remove the water so i could see
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i mean under the core is a water block
<ThatGraemeGuy> that should be stainless steel
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the core looks like its 1 level below where it should be
<ThatGraemeGuy> supposed to be in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> no wait
<ThatGraemeGuy> hrm
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i don't know
<ThatGraemeGuy> hard to tell when you open up a small piece like that
<ThatGraemeGuy> break it all down, start over :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> its basically 9 layers from bottom to top
<ThatGraemeGuy> l1 9x9 concrete with cable in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> l2 9x9 concrete outer ring, 7x7 solid blast-resistant concrete with cable in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> l3 9x9 concrete ring, 7x7 b-r concrete ring, 5x5 stainless steel blocks, cable in the centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> l4 9x9 concrete ring, 7x7 b-r concrete ring, 5x5 stainless steel block ring, cable in the centre, water in the space between cable and steel
<ThatGraemeGuy> l5  9x9 concrete ring, 7x7 b-r concrete ring, 5x5 stainless steel block ring, core in the centre, water in the space between core and steel
<ThatGraemeGuy> then the upper layers mirror those below except an empty space in the centre replaces the cable
<ThatGraemeGuy> so above l5 is the same as l4 and so on
<Kilos> the steel is just 1 around the water
<Kilos> ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just build 1 layer at a time the way i described it
<Kilos> like one thickness steel cube?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> good then ill get there ,remember i said i forgot some layers or stuff so then i had to dig under the structure and add it
<Kilos> so outside steel is all there i hope
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 at a time
<Kilos> took me hours to place all them blocks
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you get even 1 block wrong it will melt down
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> meltdown can only damage that area in the singleplayer game isnt it
<Kilos> it wont damage anything else?
<ThatGraemeGuy> the core turns to a very radioactive thing called corium
<ThatGraemeGuy> that flows like lava and starts eating stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> but sometimes cools to a solid block called chernobylite
<Kilos> ah thats the russian meltdown site
<ThatGraemeGuy> but a meltdown is ugly, that's the bottom line, you want to avoid it at all costs
<Kilos> the important thing is the steel enclosure and water isnt it? one can surround that withmany layers of blast resistant concrete?
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/steel_enclosure-Fgfhxr4L.png
<Kilos> like if ive put 4 layers of blast stuff instead of 2 will it blow
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks right, now fill with water and the top layer of steel blocks must be closed up
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> and b-r concrete, i can't tell if that's solid or not
<ThatGraemeGuy> there have been recent changes, so the requirement is up to the blast-resistant concrete
<Kilos> ok ill try it when closed up
<ThatGraemeGuy> the outer concrete is optional for meltdown purposes, but it provides some shielding, so without it you will take radiation damage just from walking around the building
<Kilos> does it popup warnings or blow a siren if it wants to meltdown?
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's a siren
<Kilos> cool hopefully that gives you time to remove rods
<ThatGraemeGuy> too late, you can only remove rods that are unused
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it still keeps running on the rods that it started using
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't remove those
<Kilos> ah well if i did something wrong chernobyl here we come
<Kilos> ill just put 6 single rods to start
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Symmetria> charl...
<Symmetria> I did a C rewrite
<Symmetria> heh look at this
<Symmetria> real    0m32.735s
<Symmetria> user    0m31.941s
<Symmetria> sys     0m0.778s
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ du -h weblog.log
<Symmetria> 929M    weblog.log
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~/temp$ wc -l weblog.log
<Symmetria> 4529964 weblog.log
<Symmetria> thats some seriously fast processing :p
<Symmetria> and honestly I can't really see how I'd optimize beyond what I did in there, well, there is another way to optimize that even further but it would take a gazillion lines of code to do it right for what wouldn't be much advantage, so I couldn't be bothered
<Symmetria> lol
<Kilos> dont be lasy Symmetria if it can be made better then do it
<Kilos> always do everything to the best of your ability
<Kilos> laziness doesnt come into it
<ThatGraemeGuy> write it in assembler
<nuvolari> Hi guys/ladies
<nuvolari> anyone managing a google group?
<Kilos> vince does
<Kilos> and the pro i think
<nuvolari> vin<tab> 
<nuvolari> :'(
<Kilos> he is hiding
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> not online at the moment
<Kilos> mail him or sms him
<charl> Symmetria: awesome !!
<charl> yeah c is just great for those type of things
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<mazal> Oi , what a day
<inetpro> nuvolari: google groups, why you asking?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<inetpro> hi mazal
<inetpro> mazal: why you decided to abandon your home?
<mazal> inetpro, I made my own server ( for various reasons )
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> so it's ok to take over your home?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> mazal, se tog ja man
<inetpro> don't have many hours available and not sure how long I can stay interested so a real home is not most important for me, at least at this stage
<Kilos> well its there to use and mine too
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<nuvolari> inetpro: keep getting messages from specific users that is flagged as spam
<nuvolari> I can't see anything funky
<nuvolari> so just wondered if anyone had some similar experiences
<inetpro> nuvolari: flagged as spam by GGroups?
<inetpro> I don't use gg for big projects, so haven't seen such issues
<nuvolari> inetpro: yeah
<nuvolari> It ends up in my moderator list
<nuvolari> like a day after it was posted
<inetpro> problems that I did experience back when I used it for a school parent-feedback mailing list I remember some parents not being able to receive messages
<inetpro> due to corporate policies or such rules
<inetpro> even @gmail addresses being blocked
<nuvolari> that's lame
<mazal> inetpro, you're welcome to take it
<mazal> inetpro, but take the big one , the small one doesn't have much space ;)
<inetpro> nuvolari: not many though
<inetpro> like one or two
<inetpro> mazal: ty
<nuvolari> but still
<nuvolari> I've come across a national forum for RC stuff that bans gmail addresses :-/
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, all
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> hi Private_User 
<theblazehen> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Private_User> hi charl
<Private_User> hi Kilos, theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
 * Squirm looks around
<theblazehen> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> hi
<theblazehen> reminds me of "<3 thunder"...
<theblazehen> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Heart_Thunder
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> whew check out what all this command shows
<Kilos> sudo lspci -vvxx
<theblazehen>  jeandre  ~  lspci | wc -l
<theblazehen> 9
<theblazehen>  jeandre  ~  lspci | grep "Red Hat" | wc -l
<theblazehen> 3
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> is that all you see?
<Kilos> i see lotsa info
<theblazehen> Yeah, I also did
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> But without -vvxx i get 3 stuff from red hat lol
<charl> theblazehen: that heart thunder is ocd for the advanced
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> fuck it..
<theblazehen>          <3 thunder
<charl>                <3 thunder
<mazal> Hmm , I have 40gig data left with only 2 days left in the month .....what to download ????
<bduk> Kan ek maar kom rubber steel hiet by jou
<mazal> Hey los my rubber
<mazal> B jy nog hier ?
<bduk> ish sommer net so
<mazal> Kyk aan die voorkant van my kasteel , daar is rubber trees geplant. Sulke hoë bome. Die stamme is wit en bruin
<mazal> Kap hulle en gaan gooi hulle hout in die extractor
<bduk> Hier is ' bordjie op wat se bome in die dorp mag nie afgekap word nie
<mazal> Soos wat jy uitstap onder , so bietjie regs. Die reg voor is jungle , en regs van hulle , al langs die pad is rubber bome
<mazal> Ja daai man is streng op sy boom tuine :)
<mazal> Hulle is so huge jy het net 1 nodig vir baie hout en rubber
 * nuvolari kyk met trane in sy oë hoe maatjies buite mag speel
 * mazal ook
<bduk> Gaan nou maar ophou julle maak my sleg voel
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Moet net nie my seders afkap nie :P
<mazal> Maak seker jy kap die rubber boom
<bduk> Kap nou sommer alles af kry nie die rubber nie
<Kilos> mazal, maal a tap vir rubber dan kap jy nie bome aff nie
<Kilos> tree tap
<mazal> Neewat extractor is baie vinniger
<mazal> Het voorheen tap gebruik
<mazal> Toe ontdek ek die chainsaw :)
<Kilos> hehe
 * mazal sien hy gaat nie 'n enkele boom oorhe vanaand nie
<mazal> BTW oom Kilos , as jy 'n rubber boom "getap" het , kry daai deel van die boom weer rubber later ? Of bly dan so dood ?
<bduk> Toemaar ek los die stompe dan groei hulle weer
<Kilos> ja
<mazal> Dit werkie , jy moet die saplings plant
<Kilos> jy kan elke dag tap
<mazal> ^ bduk
<mazal> Maar ek moet sê ek het met die eerste paar goete van technic rubber nodig gekry en toe nog nie weer nie
<mazal> Kannie onthou dat ek 'n MV ding rubber nodig gehad het nie
<bduk> Weet oknie waarvoor ek nou weer rubber gesoek het nie. Wou jou nog se ek het daai reenboog en kat blokke gekry
<mazal> Nyan cat , nice !!
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
<Squirm> anyone here worked with mikrotik hotspots?
<charl> Squirm: i have
<charl> many years ago though (2007)
<charl> captive portal with freeradius+mysql backend
<Squirm> charl: ah.. I'm just using the hotspot users. It's the built in one. Not even Mikrotik's User-Manager
<Squirm> but I have an issue all of a sudden
<Squirm> late last week people stopped being able to login
<Squirm> I see in the logs now, that most clients are trying to use MAC Authentication, then failing(because I have various means of authentication)
<Squirm> it's been working fine for a few months already :/
<Squirm> now all of a sudden, most(but not all) are failing at authentication. won't even bring up the http auth page
<charl> very strange
<charl> is it after a firmware upgrade ?
<charl> obvious question, i know, but gotta ask
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> nothing has been upgraded since it was set u p
<charl> and i guess resetting the device also doesn't help ?
<charl> sometimes memory buffers can fill up over time
<Squirm> tried that many times yesterday and today
<Squirm> let me remove mac authentication for a while and see what happens
<Squirm> I need it though, but let's see...
<nuvolari> o/ I have a question: anyone around with knowledge of AngularJS? If so, further knowledge on angular-codemirror?
<Squirm> nuvolari: ssshhh
<Squirm> I'm asking the questions
<Squirm> just wait your turn :P
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> I doubt I'll get a response :P
<nuvolari> so thought I'd throw it out there
<charl> :)
<charl> yeah that's quite a specific question
<charl> but why not ask it anyway
<charl> i have a lot of web dev background
<charl> others perhaps too
<charl> as they say, ask, don't ask to ask :P
<nuvolari> charl: I had to narrow it down :P My issue is specifically with the codemirror module. The code area for some reason doesn't update fully and I don't have the proper experience in where to troubleshoot it. It looks like a canvas drawing issue. The same effect as when win 95 got really slow and you could drag about the window and it took a while to update
<nuvolari> so when I scroll down the slider, it refreshes correctly
<charl> might be some event handling problem
<charl> yeah that's a tough one :)
<charl> do you have a url demonstrating the problem ?
<charl> like on http://jsfiddle.net/ ?
<Squirm> charl: what radius server did you use as a backend?
<charl> Squirm: freeradius
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> I think the issue that I had, is I couldn't get freeradius to work with AD
<charl> active directory ?
<Squirm> yes
<charl> active directory is a mess all-round
<charl> it isn't a standard ldap implementation
<charl> they based it off ldap but it isn't pure traditional ldap
<Squirm> I know
<inetpro> elke nou en dan as ek van posisie verander het doen ek weer /tpdrop lava
<inetpro> oops... kilos ^^
<inetpro> en dan weer /tpset lava
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> http://www.gobolinux.org/?page=at_a_glance worth a look
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> is it evening there too
<charl> yeah it's the same time as it is in south africa right now
<charl> we're in cest (central european summer time)
<Kilos> aha not like england
<charl> no we're not island folk
<Kilos> lol
<charl> we're regular people :)
<Kilos> they owned the world for many years and still have a say in most things
<charl> in europe the english have mostly isolated themselves in recent years
<charl> being anti-EU is not so bad, there are lots of anti-EU people on the continent too
<charl> but their persistent island mentality seems to have taken over now
<charl> refuse to work with europeans on most grounds, refuse to keep to any of our standards, always doing their own thing
<Kilos> they wont stop it  soon they will all come to the table
<charl> only electric plug that isn't compatible with the europlug, now they have to use adapters like idiots
<Kilos> yip they still have the attitude they had when they were a power
<charl> exactly
<charl> and i mean, in modern times their economy has pretty-much sunk away in any case
<charl> their gdp per capita is way lower than most north/west european countries
<Kilos> whew whose isnt
<Kilos> only germany i think
<charl> the economy in most nordic countries afaik is doing pretty well
<Kilos> nordic
<charl> in NL we've been in and out of recession over the last number of years but at the moment we have positive growth
<Kilos> i should know that
<charl> northern european + scandinavian
<Kilos> norway
<charl> norway, sweden, finland, denmark, netherlands, germany, etc
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<bushtech_> charl: By europlug do you mean that 2 pin thing?
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> eish those 2 pin things are a pain
<Kilos> hi bushtech_ 
<charl> bushtech_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europlug
<charl> fits into all european sockets
<bushtech_> Kilos: naand
<charl> except british haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<bushtech_> Yep, also hate those 2 pins, thats why I want to find out if it's the norm
<charl> bushtech_: europeans standardise on it because it is the only plug that fits into all of our sockets
<charl> bushtech_: most european countries use the german schutskontakt
<charl> bushtech_: france and denmark have their own variations of it though, but it's mostly compatible
<bushtech_> so. eg, your fridge uses that 2 pin?
<charl> italy has a plug that looks a lot like the europlug but it has three pins
<charl> nope, fridge uses an earthed connection
<charl> and even in europe the earth has never gotten standardised properly
<bushtech_> I just find those 2 pins make bad contact
<charl> here's a pic of the italian one http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c1/Ita_plug_16A_10A.jpg
<Kilos> yip you have to buy the special adapter to get them tyo make decent contact
<charl> nah i don't seem to have any problem with the two-pinned ones but they are usually made only for light electronics
<charl> even my laptop has a german schutskontakt
<Kilos> ya they only good for cell phone chargers
<charl> and those are extremely well-fitting, hence the name
<bushtech_> yeah, they work ok if they plug into a receptacle with raised walls
<bushtech_> otherwise pia
<bushtech_> pita
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> bushtech_: you mean the schutskontakt or the europlug ?
<bushtech_> my bitch is with the europlug
<charl> ah yeah it's not a very solid plug no
<charl> but for light electronics i find it works ok
<charl> i'm off ttyl all
<Kilos> ok
<bushtech_> and we had to go and follow the italians http://www.bdlive.co.za/business/energy/2014/01/28/sa-to-switch-to-new-safer-plugs
<bushtech_> Lord help us
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> good evening
<charl> evening magespawn 
<magespawn> hey charl
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-30
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Symmetria> lol, mannn an ISP actually got mad at me because we moved something around and it resulted in them using *3mbit* more traffic ;p 
<Symmetria> they are doing 1.5gigabit average, and they are crying about 3mbit? REALLY? like REALLY?
<nuvolari> really? lol
<nuvolari> I would just shush and enjoy
<Symmetria> they proposed this immensely complicated setup
<Symmetria> to give them back their 3mbit
<Symmetria> I pointed out that the costs of running and implementing that cost a lot more than the 3mbit did :P
<nuvolari> It's like my mom. She'll drive R5 worth's petrol out to get something that's 50c cheaper at another place :P
<Symmetria> hahaha or like my mom, buy cheap stuff and then wonder why it breaks and then go buy more of the same and end up replacing the same thing 5 times at 3 times the cost of just buying decent stuff in the first place :P
<Symmetria> this is why if I buy appliances and stuff, I prefer to spend more the first time and not have to replace later
<Symmetria> heh nuvolari check this
<Symmetria> so, I was working on something to process html logs 
<Symmetria> to geo-ip them
<Symmetria> I write this thing in php, and it was HOLY HELL slow
<Symmetria> lol re-wrote it in C and optimized the hell outta it
<Symmetria> now
<Symmetria> Processed 4959620 lines... sorting...
<Symmetria> real	0m30.610s
<Symmetria> lol thats fast :)
<nuvolari> good grief!
<Symmetria> Processed 4993139 lines in 32.000000 seconds [156036 lines/second]
<Symmetria> heh there
<Symmetria> I put a lines per second calculator in there
<Symmetria> lol could probably knock half a second off there by removing the line counter as well
<nuvolari> IIRC the C source was shorter as well?
<nuvolari> Symmetria: ^^
 * nuvolari doesn't really know C :P
<Symmetria> nuvolari, nah the C source is a fair bit longer
<Symmetria> close to double the length
<Symmetria> heh, php handles all your memory for you
<Symmetria> and has functions like explode() 
<Symmetria> where as in C, you gotta allocate your own memory all over the place, and to explode etc etc into arrays you gotta do things like strtok() and then duplicate the text into the arrays
<Symmetria> heh the other problem with C, once you optimize past a certain level, the readability of the code becomes a bitch
<Symmetria> because you start doing funky things to speed it up and tracking all those optimisations is a whore
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi gremble mazal ThatGraemeGuy theblazehen and others
<gremble> Hey
<mazal> Gaanit oom Kilos ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos
<Kilos> eina mkop maar ons lewe dankie mazal en jy
<Kilos> kop kop
<inetpro> gppd mornings
<inetpro> good as well
<Kilos> hehe hi there inetpro 
<mazal> Die gaan is ok die terugkom sukkel oom
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, dropped things dropped then disappeared back in inventory last night, with a funny little sound, im not sure anymore but i think it was a small ploep sound
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> you mean things that dropped because of full inventory?
<Kilos> no when i dropped them for the pro to pickup
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<Kilos> haha was weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmm i added a mod that picks up stuff be walking instead of clicking around like a madman
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe try and aim a bit further from you next time
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> or else if it is too sensitive then i'll remove it
<Kilos> will try that tonight ty
<Kilos> lets test it properly first
<ThatGraemeGuy> its supposed to pick up only when its quite close to you, so maybe you just dropped it too close to your feet
<Kilos> yip iirc was close
<Symmetria> haha I was having an argument with someone, so they produced this presentation to back up their side of the argument, I told them the presentation didn't mean what they said it did, they said, how would I know that, Im like, I know the author, and infact I know the author so well that 15 years ago we didn't speka for a year after I slept with his ex girlfriend 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> that pretty much ended the debate right there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i added it because when i'm laser mining and my inventory gets full sometimes i end up with 50+ blocks of things lying there to pick up because i'm working too fast to notice
<Kilos> ya the new tools mine like mad hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll be moving to quarry mining soon anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if that mod is too annoying i'll remove it
<Kilos> no not yet lets first try it 
<Kilos> so if you walk over dropped things theyll appear in invetory
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, that's what i mean. try it and let me know if it's too annoying
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have the space of course
<Kilos> that could be good
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah its also nice for when you are going at trees with a chainsaw because they tend to spew stuff onto the ground all over
<ThatGraemeGuy> so just walk around a bit to pick it all up
<Kilos> haha that quarry makes a big hole hey, be tricky to get down there without falling
<Kilos> my singleplayer is crashed but works with new name still so i dunno what went wrong
<Kilos> oi i go sort sheep
<charl> morning ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> yhi charl Symmetria 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi charl
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> o/
<mazal> Grrrrrr
<mazal> I'm gonna ask an illegal question now , but it is ubuntu related
<mazal> And darkside
<mazal> I want to remove file Windows file attributes ( like hidden for example ) from files that is on a usb stick , but I need to do it on a Ubuntu pc. Can it be done ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> FAT32? NTFS? exFAT?
<mazal> Both , some is FAT32 , some is NTFS
<mazal> Different users format different formats
<ThatGraemeGuy> ntfs: http://superuser.com/questions/321109/is-there-a-linux-tool-for-changing-dos-windows-file-attributes
<mazal> Thax
<mazal> Thanx even
<ThatGraemeGuy> FAT32: http://blogs.gnome.org/diegoe/2012/04/21/removing-the-hiddensystem-bit-of-vfatfat32-files-on-gnulinux/
<ThatGraemeGuy> insert standard, "use with caution" disclaimer :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just googled these, never done it myself
<mazal> Thanx greame
<mazal> aaaaaaaaaaaag , when Am I gonna learn to spell. Graeme even sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> its ok, people have been spelling it wrong my whole life
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've actually added email aliases to compensate
<ThatGraemeGuy> graham, greame and grame
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> whew mazal that question disconnected me
<Kilos> hexchat didnt show i was ofline
<mazal> Oom your pc just hear the word Windows and it disconnects and runs immediately lol :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its a weird prob it has. modem shows connected but everything is offline
<Kilos> need to diable networking and move modem to another usb socket then enable networking again
<Kilos> did you see what i asked about the win stuff
<Kilos> mazal, ?
<mazal> Nope Kilos , didn't see any question
<Kilos> ah i was offline then sorry
<Kilos> mazal, i dont know but if you open it what do you see
<Kilos> does the view not give you show hidden option
<mazal> In Linux I see everything on the sticks. But the problem is it has Windows hidden attributes so in Win pc you can't see the files
<mazal> Is exactly the same problem as the guy in that first link Graeme posted
<Kilos> ah i didnt see them
<mazal> Sticks gets virus. Virus hides all files and folders. 
<mazal> Companie's AV can't even see let alone stop or clean the virus
<mazal> So I clean the sticks with a bootable AVG cd. But that is linux based
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> After I cleaned the stick I need to reset those attributes.
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> Is quick and easy to do on my Win pc , but I have found that AVG also doesn't always clean all the virusses en then they climb onto my pc when doing the attributes
<Kilos> i think ian has same kinda probs with sticks
<mazal> So was looking for a way to do the attributes sommer in Linux
<mazal> My pc also only have the companies AV on it , which is useless
<Kilos> what does clamtk say about the virus
<mazal> clamtk doesn't see the virus also
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> What I have at work: clamtk , Mcafee , MSE
<mazal> Neither of those 3 see this particular virus
<Kilos> avast?
<mazal> The AVG boot cd see it , but doesn't always remove all of it
<Kilos> i never liked avg it made the pc run at half speed
<mazal> avast doesn't have a good boot cd option. Remember it's the works pc , I am not allowed to just install stuff
<mazal> AVG boot cd works great actually
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> Linux based
<mazal> Is a very bad problem to have when your network is not protected and the managers don't want to do anything about it
<mazal> I have to clean at least 2 pc's and 10 sticks every day
<Kilos> hasnt avg then got a forum for help. im sure they would like to know about it and get a fix going
<Kilos> eina
<mazal> And I don't even have to tools to do it with
<mazal> My only option was the bootable cd one , and AVG is the only one that has manual update as the pc's is not on internet
<Kilos> do you get the virus name ever
<mazal> Nah , the normal long trojan.warra.warra.warra
<mazal> So far only my home pc see and kills it immediately , and there I have Trend on
<Kilos> oh wait look at addaware or sometrhing like that
<mazal> Not allowed to install stuff oom
<Kilos> Maaz, google addaware
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ad-Aware Free Antivirus and Antispyware by Lavasoft | Protection ..." http://www.lavasoft.com/ :: "Ad-Aware Free Antivirus+ - Lavasoft" http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php :: "Ad-Aware Free Antivirus + - CNET Download.com" http://download.cnet.com/Ad-Aware-Free-Antivirus/3000-8022_4-10045910.html :: "addaware problems. | AfterDawn Discussion
<Maaz> Forums" http://forums.afterdawn.com/threads/addaware-problems.747224/ :: "Ad-Aware - Down…
<Kilos> no i mean maybe you could get it for a cd as well
<mazal> The one day I sat and whatched visibly how it climbs onto my pc and start changing my files on the stick. And both the Mcafee junk and MSE just sits there and does nothing
<Kilos> i remember some time back someone had a virus that nothing else fixed and ad aware fixed it
<Kilos> wow thats a bad one
<mazal> But ya , that is Winsux and bad management issue. Not for this forum
<mazal> I just hoped there is easy way to to the attrib in Linux so I don't have to plug it into my Win pc
<Kilos> good to know though, im sure everyone has to do with win pcs now and again
<Kilos> or even daily
<mazal> I hate these Win pc's at work
<mazal> I have at home for gaming as well , but at least there I decide what gets installed and I have proper protection on it. Not like here where I have no say , but I have to fix all the issues
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oi
<mazal> ok , rant/rave/afpak over
<nuvolari> eish. ya. winsux is something I avoid. I turned down a pretty nice offer because the environment is a tad too corporate and one is forced to run windows and use outlook
<nuvolari> they were using pretty cutting edge technology for some place that corporate
<Kilos> hmm... we got splits again
<Spekko> Gotta love this country
<Kilos> what now Spekko 
<Kilos> the country is great, just some of the peeps suck
<Spekko> The peeps that are currently controlling the economical and infrastructural flow of the country are baboons (noracismthough)
<Spekko> nigeria has faster internet than we do :/
<Spekko> NIGERIA!
<Kilos> and kenya
<Kilos> and most of the rest of the world
<Spekko> http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2012/9/10/1347300037654/Crowded-Oshodi-Market-in--008.jpg
<Spekko> fking
<Spekko> NIGERIA
<Spekko> yip
<Spekko> Most of the world has faster internet than we do.. Sure Nigeria doesnt have as peacefull influences as we do. And they don't have as strong an economical growth either (if we have any growth at all, feels like we're going backwards)
<Spekko> And I'm aware that there's bigger things happening in the world at the moment, that will probably affect us all
<Spekko> BUT
<mazal> Everyone is too focused on how rich they can get and how much they can suck out of the consumer in this country , rather than what they can provide to the consumer
<Spekko> Nkandla... Really.. I worked my arse off to pay you that tax money. Nkandla... Oh and CAPS Curriculum
<Spekko> Yeah okay fair enough, South Africa is filled with a bunch of power hungry bafoons.
<Spekko> But do you want to be king of a pile of crap? or do you want to be king to the playboy mansion?
<Kilos> yip but we gotta learn to live with it for some years more
<Spekko> Nah, when I finish my degree, I'm gonna find myself a nice quiet country, live in some remote location and program and script till my eyes melt.
<Kilos> its asn age old story actually. starts with employers paying minimum wages
<Kilos> no one seems to realise that happy in their job employees work better
<Kilos> and so it goes up the line
<Kilos> personal enrichment is the flavour of the day
<Spekko> yeah, happy employees are WAY more productive.. And so will your company be.
<Spekko> I guess it's just a vicious cycle
<Kilos> but its world wide
<Kilos> there are strikes and protests everywhere
<Spekko> one douche decided to enrich himself to gain controll over others (or w/e) and then a stereotype/prejiduce sprang out, and people started doing things not only for the cause of enriching themselves, but also opressing others.
<Spekko> And then the opress, opress the opress :P
<Spekko> And so status became more important than community value
<Spekko> and who you are, is a means of showing accomplishments, not what you achieved as a team
<Spekko> WHOO LOOK AT ME.. I'M PRESIDENT.. And YOU !? You are but a birck layer.
<Spekko> WHOO
<Spekko> oh.. but my team of brick layers build your Nkandla..
<Spekko> Can you do that ?
<Spekko> Could you even do that in a team?
<Spekko> Just because your bank account reflects your exploits, and your title your alliances with baboons that got elected into power because of World Wide propaganda of "Apartheid" & South Africa.. doesn't mean you acomplished anything you flat nosed escrement of a baboon (Little worked up here soz(
<mazal> hehehe , but very true
<Kilos> in my inventory or charging , look if its there or lemme just finish installing again please then ill give it to you ok?
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening
 * Kilos goes to kde
<Symmetri1> hrm
<Symmetri1> can someone do me a favour
<Symmetri1> https://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.1.5/win64/vlc-2.1.5-win64.exe.asc?mirrorlist
<charl> hi Symmetri1 
<Symmetri1> go there and tell me what the top mirror listed is
<Symmetri1> (someone in south africa)
<Symmetri1> and what the second mirror listed is
<bushtech> http://mirror.zol.co.zw/videolan/	ZW MU RE	AF	659.97Km	100%	173
<bushtech> #2	http://videolan.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/
<Kilos> http://mirror.zol.co.zw/videolan/
<Kilos> http://videolan.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/
<Kilos> Symmetri1  ^^
<Symmetri1> hrm
<Symmetri1> ok
<Symmetri1> I need them to make kenya primary
<nuvolari> \o/ home time
<Symmetri1> kilos what was the percentage chance on the za mirror
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> 100% on the first one and NA on yours
<Kilos> not applicable?
<Symmetri1> hrm ok will get that fixed
<Kilos> Symmetri1  wait i reloaded
<Kilos> 1-http://videolan.mirror.neology.co.za/
<Symmetri1> hrm, ok, and 2 and 3?
<Kilos> 2-http://mirror.zol.co.zw/videolan/
<Symmetri1> ok definately need to fix that zw one it should be a 1/2 kenya neology
<Symmetri1> to optimize it
<Kilos> 3-http://videolan.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/
<Kilos> still na
<Symmetri1> and leave zimbabwe going to zimbabwe
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  hows you?
<magespawn> good and you?
<Kilos> good too ty
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy  you came back silently
<magespawn> using mint 17 with cinnamon now
<magespawn> thought a change might be good
<inetpro_> good evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just logged on
<magespawn> hi inetpro_ 
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo magespawn, inetpro
<magespawn> now we have another tail just lying around
<nuvolari> o/
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<charl> good evening
<magespawn> early bed for me. good night all
<inetpro> .
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: what are you breaking again?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i forgot to enable something
<ThatGraemeGuy> i added a protection mod so we don't accidentally damage the reactor building
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't want a meltdown
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can connect again
<inetpro> no stress
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: tell us at #minetest-za when it's up again
<inetpro> or do you guys have another channel on irc?
<Kilos> its up inetpro  
<Trixar_za> I never noticed that Debian releases were named after Toy Story characters
#ubuntu-za 2014-07-31
<magespawn> good morning
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> oh my who_da_fly 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl 
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<charl> hoe gaan dit
<inetpro> good mornings
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> hoe goes it
<inetpro> good and yourself charl
<charl> good good
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<charl> going to try bittorrent bleep today ...
<Kilos> somewhere in time there was a song i think with good jack good good jack as the chorus maybe
 * inetpro has 8MB of data left for the day 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> hate these expensive mobile contracts
<Kilos> oh month end , thats good planning
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, that is just on my vodacom
<inetpro> on 8ta I have a bit more
<Kilos> ah, im already half way through a 2+1 i put in 3 days back
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i go sort sheep out with breakfast
<inetpro> on the last few days of each month I always have to strap myself in the seatbelt in order to scrape through without buying an additional bundle
<Symmetria> heh I dunno how you guys survive on capped data, it would drive me insane
<Symmetria> and bankcrupt ;p
<charl> bittorrent bleep is also a definite fail, the download link doesn't even work
<charl> and only available for windows
<charl> back to xmpp+otr for me
<Vince-0> o/
<inetpro> hi Vince-0
<charl> hi Vince-0 
<inetpro> Symmetria: with just 300MB a month it's quite a challenge to get through the month
<charl> hmmm i use around 300GB per month or more
<inetpro> luckily I can use wifi at home
<charl> and i'm a "mild" user
<inetpro> with smartphones eating so much data by default, if you're not careful, I don't know how they expect low earning people to buy such devices and survive
<Symmetria> heh I eat through 2 to 3 terabytes a month
<Symmetria> hell, just the video streaming I do for logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com eats through almost 800gigs a month
<inetpro> ai!
<Symmetria> heh there is a certain freedom to having no limits though, and it changes your online behavior entirely
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Vince-0> busy clearing the office for stuffs
<mazal> Mirrag
<charl> hi mazal 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Nou is ek op , poegaai , gedaan
<charl> mazal: tijd voor vakantie ?
<mazal> charl, defnitief
<charl> ik ben er ook echt aan toe - moet nog een weekje door gaan dan ga ik duitsland toeren :D
 * Kilos goes to kde wbb
<bduk> Middag almal
<charl> hi bduk 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Today is Ubuntu One's death day for those who have missed all the warnings
<charl> ThatGraemeGuy: and another one bites the dust ...
<charl> cloud ftl
<ThatGraemeGuy> uuuhhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, that
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i never used it anyway
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> ssshhhhh
<Kilos> dont make so much noise guys
<Kilos> who_da_fly  what you broke now again
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<charl> good evening
<charl> hi Kilos, Squirm, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl> hi smile 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<smile> hi all :)
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> I am approaching 3500, Kilos :p
<smile> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/DodeLinkMeldingen-02072014.png
<smile> The number of reported dead links on talk pages on wikipedia :p
<Kilos> whew well done
<smile> the lower the number, the better :)
<smile> Kilos: I will need to adjust my y axis when I go below 3000
<smile> :P
<Kilos> haha whatever that means
<smile> Kilos: you see, at the right my legend is not zero, but 3000
<smile> ;)
<Kilos> ah
<smile> so I will need to adjust that if i go below 3000
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> evening
<Kilos> hows our korean teacher
<smile> exact 3500 :D
<smile> https://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Categorie:Wikipedia:Onbereikbare_externe_link
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<smile> night! :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: we moved minetest chat to #minetest-za
<Kilos> night those of you still awake. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-01
<Kilos> hi captine  bushtech  inetpro  and others
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: figured out what was wrong with my sorting tube
<ThatGraemeGuy> the side that comes FROM the quarry must be set "Off", otherwise it is also considered a valid direction for stuff to go in
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wouldn't have expected that, but now i know
<Kilos> aha
<mazal> ugh , looks like gonna have to drag a broken server to PTA today :(
<mazal> Microsoft &^$^&$
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<mazal> Cheers for now everyone
<charl> guten morgen
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, Spekko 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<ThatGraemeGuy> hey charl
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> spekko too
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/107260-50tb-of-free-adsl-data-for-each-user.html
<Kilos> oh i wanted to ask, does running something like minetest use more data if fullscreen is used not the small window from default
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> ah ty
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<nuvolari> hrrrr! :-/
 * nuvolari snipes Chrome on Mac
<nuvolari> Chrome on Mac won't let AngularJS play with it
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice weekend
<charl> anyone using bittorrent bleep ?
<bduk> Afternoon everyone
<charl> hi bduk 
<Symmetria> hahaha I love my company
<Symmetria> our noc (typical of all nocs) lets lotsa crap slide
<Symmetria> my house power goes down for a few minutes
<Symmetria> and I see this appear in the ticketting system
<Symmetria> FAULT SEVERITY: MAJOR
<Symmetria> SERVICE AFFECTING
<Symmetria> IMPACT DESCRIPTION:
<Symmetria> ANDREW_ALSTON switch down
<Symmetria> HAHAHAH
<charl> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :p
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> :D
<charl> how's the weather, warm there too ?
<charl> it's quite nice outside but too warm inside
<charl> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going
<psychicist> I am doing well, thanks
<psychicist> how are you doing?
<charl> i'm good thanks
<psychicist> I have been thinking of moving back to the Netherlands
<psychicist> but I still don't know, it depends on the situation at my current job and if I can get another position in a few months
<charl> hmmm
<charl> slowly the economy is picking up here now
<charl> we came out of a bad few years in the job market
<charl> i myself am considering moving to germany
<charl> i'm going on holiday in a week, want to do some touring and check out some nice places to live
<psychicist> yeah, that's a good idea
<psychicist> well, I got some offers in Germany and Poland
<psychicist> for programming jobs
<psychicist> but I feel I lack knowledge for them
<charl> ah
<charl> well that's what i'm going for, programming
<psychicist> those job ads are always a bit intimidating in terms of requirements
<charl> i know, i have that too
<inetpro> goeienaand
<charl> i ignore it, there are always one or two things that i don't have experience with either
<psychicist> goedenavond inetpro
<charl> but i find that rarely holds you back in practice
<charl> hi inetpro 
<psychicist> ok
<psychicist> I mean I know Java, C/C++ and some x86 and MIPS assembly
<psychicist> but there is always something else that they want you to know so it becomes a bit of a daunting task to keep up with it all
<charl> it is all about practical experience working in a development team though
<charl> companies might hire you not only for your technical skill but also your so-called "soft skills"
<psychicist> that's what I think too and I don't really have that so how should I get it?
<charl> things like teamwork ability, communication ability, etc
<psychicist> I have very good soft skills
<charl> yeah i took a job as a junior developer a long time ago
<charl> and then just worked my way up
<charl> but the first job is the hardest
<psychicist> and I really don't feel like staying in support for much longer
<charl> maybe you could even work on some open source projects in your free time
<psychicist> yes
<charl> yeah support you quickly outgrow
<psychicist> especially if I have been programming most of my adult life but just don't have a degree yet
<charl> yeah there is a very big fixation on hbo level education in NL and from what i've heard in DE as well
<charl> practically any job says minimum required hbo level
<psychicist> yes
<psychicist> well, I went to Delft but just couldn't continue
<charl> doesn't mean to say you can do your job
<psychicist> yeah
<charl> i mean i see some people i worked with in the past, good people but didn't have a clue about practical software development
<psychicist> even during the physics curriculum we learned to program Pascal, MIPS and M68K assembly and things like Matlab/Maple etc.
<charl> all hbo people, just lack the practical experience
<psychicist> I see
<charl> ah matlab
<charl> or you get some real autists, they might be technically brilliant but completely lack the feeling for people
<charl> maybe they are not real autists but that's what we call them where i work
<charl> we have a few of them :)
<psychicist> :)
<charl> fortunately not in our department though
<psychicist> I have noticed more of those in CS curricula indeed :)
<psychicist> or maybe in engineering in general
<charl> yes
<charl> speaking about delft, they do a lot of robotics stuff there
<charl> or was that eindhoven
<charl> http://www.robotics.tudelft.nl/
<charl> ah this was eindhoven http://tweakers.net/video/8663/roboearth-een-internet-voor-robots.html
<charl> this is also pretty cool, haven't seen this before http://tweakers.net/nieuws/93210/tu-delft-bouwt-autonoom-vliegende-robotlibelle-delfly-explorer.html
<psychicist> yeah
<psychicist> I wish I had the money to go back and study there
<charl> yes me too !
<psychicist> :)
<psychicist> but I'll see if I can get a job and do CS at open university and then move to some place where I can work on cool stuff
<charl> ah there is always open university as well yes
<charl> i am now starting to think i should further my studies
<charl> especially into hardware and electronics
<charl> i did my previous qualifications in software only
<charl> only electronics experience i have is breadboarding as a kid
<psychicist> ah, I like hardware and electronics too
<charl> but i really want to go and do something cool now
<charl> i'm bored of just writing more web applications etc
<charl> been doing it for too long, want to go and do something cool now
<psychicist> I understand
<psychicist> I don't know that much about web programming really
<charl> my ultimate job would be to build the software for advanced home automation
<charl> but i don't know where even to apply for a job in that direction
<charl> afaik there isn't much money in that at the moment
<psychicist> that's what I think too
<charl> it doens't have to be a full-out AI but something into that direction would be cool
<psychicist> I would love to go back to my applied physics and computer engineering studies and think of all kinds of crazy stuff
<psychicist> yes, I feel current systems are still far too primitive
<charl> in some places i feel we've made a lot of progress over the last 10 years
<charl> we have really powerful and low-cost low-power computers now
<charl> but we don't yet have the right software to run on it
<psychicist> that is true
<charl> what the software can do is just too limiting
<charl> and let's face it most mobile interfaces suck
<psychicist> but who is going to rethink/reinvent the entire software stack?
<charl> besides, a phone is not going to do the dishes and make the coffee
<charl> you don't really have to reinvent the wheel, you just need to build on top of what's already there
<charl> but what's already there is also somewhat limiting still
<psychicist> but it may be able to control those devices using whatever softwareor firmware runs on them
<psychicist> software or*
<charl> ah yeah of course, well i was thinking along the lines of full out domestic robots
<charl> but with most devices you also have closed source firmware which is just plain evil
<psychicist> that do everything related to the household for you?
<charl> well, at lot of stuff at least
<psychicist> yes, that's the current situation
<charl> at the moment i only have a robot vacuming my floor
<psychicist> wow, really?
<psychicist> at home?
<charl> standard roomba
<charl> yes
<charl> had it for almost a year now
<psychicist> and how does it work?
<charl> awesome :)
<psychicist> :D
<charl> probably does a better clean than what i can do myself
<charl> it's thin so it gets in under the tables, chairs, etc
<charl> and it has a brush which cleans the sides nicely against the wall
<psychicist> that's quite advanced then
<charl> it's pretty decent but admittedly robot vacume cleaners have been around for a while
<charl> and it isn't that hard a thing to program
<psychicist> what would be harder to program?
<psychicist> we are just in the beginning stages, though
<psychicist> and it's a good start, I think
<charl> natural language processing etc is always quite tough but not that bad if you limit what can be processed to simple commands
<charl> but yeah a full out maid robot that would do all the house chores would be great
<psychicist> I would also be very interested in that aspect, also considering the fact that I speak so many languages and also learn new ones pretty fast
<psychicist> haha
<psychicist> so maybe a robot that could replace your wife or girlfriend wouldn't be too bad either
<charl> nah you see that's the plan
<charl> then my wife/girlfriend is there only for me :D
<charl> hi cocooncrash 
<psychicist> :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-02
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> wbb
<superfly> sup
<inetpro> gm
<charl> good afternoon
<paullus> can I ask a newbie linux question in this channel?
<paullus> anyone here?
<Symmetria> man kenya has some odd traditions when it comes to marriage etc
<Symmetria> the couple holds what is basically a fund raiser so everyone gives money so they can put it towards their wedding budgets
<Symmetria> so I said to my gf, how much do those things normally end up raising, and the numbers are pretty staggering, like, 50 or 60 grand 
<Kilos> ohi superfly  and others
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  hoe gaan dit seun?
<Kilos> sjoe as jy keyboard verander moet jy van voor af leer tik
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Symmetria> what the hell
<Symmetria> www.iol.co.za isn't hosted in .za?
<Symmetria> no wonder its slow as hell
<Kilos> hi spinza  Vince-0  
<Vince-0> haai
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> Symmetria: it used to be, then the newspapers took it over and ... ugh, not even worth saying
<Kilos> night guys . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-08-03
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hi bushtech  
<bushtech> Morning Kilos, Eish power failure again
<Kilos> its becoming a real problem hey
<bushtech> Around here I think Eksdom are becoming like Telkom in Jhb, only work over weekends
<Kilos> my boet is with rotek i think it is called ,they do the work on the power stations, now he goes on the 7th to dubai, they want him in head office so then things will get even worse here
<bushtech> I'll look on the bright side, have always wanted to see a power station blowup lol
<Symmetria> http://www.iol.co.za/
<Symmetria> lol look at the top entry under most viewed
<Symmetria> what the link says 
<bushtech> I find the "dark days for Eskom" rather interesting
<Trixar_za> I find it more ironic, but yeah
<bushtech> they stuff up, we pay
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you would be surprised at how many turbines blow becaus the lubricating system isnt turned on before startup
<Kilos> frightening
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> oh hi
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> where has maaz gone to ?
<charl> who's going to make the coffee now
<charl> putin left with little anal...
<charl> yeah that was a very bad place to cut off "analysis"
<charl> most cut it off at the nearest word, this is not the right way
<charl> Symmetria: https://twitter.com/meganfinger/status/444586462076346368
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, hoekom het oom gepraat van ek wat keyboard verander?
<Kilos> haha nuvolari  dit was ek wat een verander het man, en moet die ene hard slaan om te tik
<nuvolari> ooh! lol
<nuvolari> dog oom skinder van my
<nuvolari> oh hi bushtech 
<nuvolari> with a _
<bushtech_> Hi nuvolari
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> ohi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly, hey... how are you?
<superfly> .... more or less fine. just busy
<superfly> and yo?
<superfly> *you?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks :)
<nlsthzn> back in the UAE for the last week after being back in SA for almost a month... brrr... cold winter
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos :) how are you?
<Kilos> cold but alive ty and you?
<nlsthzn> not so cold and alive thanks :)
<Kilos> you must come here in summer man
<nlsthzn> one day again...
<ThatGraemeGuy> evening all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<hibana> good evening
<superfly> hi hibana
<magespawn> good evening
<hibana> who jinxed the power to our dc?
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> wassup hibana  ?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<hibana> power failure in the data centre
<magespawn> ouch
<hibana> again
<magespawn> no ups?
<hibana> don't let me get into that
<hibana> backup power should be more than enough, not sure how things keep failing like this
<magespawn> ahh okay
<magespawn> and usually there are generators as well
<Kilos> ai! thats not too good hibana  
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> only one more hour hibana  
<Kilos> blew 230m today getting stuff for another hv battery so copper min again
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  you late tonight
<bushtech> Kilos: isnt it past your snooze time too?
<Kilos> hahaha yeah long past but minetest has changed my habits
<Kilos> actually its having to use nighttime data that is
<bushtech> yeah, this night owl business is a killer
<inetpro> yay!
<inetpro> ok, all servers up and running smoothly again
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-27
<superfly> inetpro: you're awake far too early 
<nlsthzn> sup all? :)
<nlsthzn> tad early I take it :p
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly nlsthzn pieter2627 inetpro MaNI and others
<MaNI> hi
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ? All well?
<Kilos> with me ty yes nlsthzn just watching the news is depressing
<Kilos> how you guys
<Kilos> meeting here tomorrow night
<Kilos> and in africa the next night
<Kilos> aw superfly why we so serious
<nlsthzn> ah ok... I try not to watch the news...
<nlsthzn> I am working day after tomorrow so it will be to late for me
<Kilos> np lad i understand
<Kilos> our fly is becoming quite a baker
<superfly> meh
<superfly> when it actually works
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> somewhere i have a relatively easy bread recipe, i will send it when i come across it
<Kilos> i prefer making puffs
<superfly> the difficult part is the kneading
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> but we have a bread machine, so it does that for us ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> superfly  http://bin.snyman.info/b3453
<Kilos> thats for rolls
<Kilos> but works for bread too
<Kilos> when making the rolls you can put strips of salami in the centre or cheese for flavoured rolls
<Kilos> the measurements for 1 bread are those in the brackets
<Kilos> if you dont like crispy crusts then when you remove from over you cover with a toweling dish cloth
<Kilos> s/over/oven
<nlsthzn> SA virus hit, power outage 
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk 
<Kilos> hi pietie
<barrydk> Hoe gaan dit Kilos
<Kilos> goed dankie en self barrydk 
<barrydk> Stil en lus, maar nie lus om hier te wees nie, verlof was te lekker
<Kilos> lol
<barrydk> nie eers tyd gehad om bietjie hier te spy of te minetest nie
<Kilos> haha
<barrydk> Daars darem baie te doen en te sien op die tuinroete
<Kilos> ya goeie pad om te ry as jy nie haastig is nie
<barrydk> Net so eentonig al om die huis
<pieter2627> Hi oom Kilos
<mazal> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<pieter2627> hey mazal 
<pieter2627> i see we have a few bakers
<mazal> bakers ?
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> was the subject earlier
<Kilos> i need to make puffs again with chili in
<Kilos> chili bytes are good for cold weather
<mazal> ag nee , here we go with the chili again :(
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hulle lekker met ui in ook
<Kilos> of kaas og knoffel blare
<mazal> no comment
<pieter2627> yea i can now also set my away status as 'Baking whatever' without too much shame :P
<Kilos> do you bake pieter2627 
<Kilos> i dont bake much
<pieter2627> bread a few times a week to have something for lunch
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> tough in africa hey
<pieter2627> no, the rest of the household members are just too lazy to remember the recipes
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I can only bake mielie bread
<pieter2627> sounds sweetish
<Kilos> that be lekker bread
<mazal> I used to do it regularly , but not anymore
<Kilos> and banana bread
<pieter2627> hmmm yum yum
<nlsthzn> wife has banana bread in oven
<pieter2627> Kilos: maybe we also need that list for the za peeps so that one knows where to go to get a fresh baked banana bread for lunch :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I'm always looking for good food sources :P
<Symmetria> nlsthzn your wife has a bun in the oven? ;p
<Symmetria> congrats ;p
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> sup Kilos 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<GnikLlort> ty
<Kilos> GnikLlort  tell us about yourself. like what you do and what system you use etc
<GnikLlort> Im GnikLlort aka Chris, i do Security irl 
<GnikLlort>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-44-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "trusty" 14.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,8GiB, 72,1% free ** Disk: Total: 454,5GiB, 80,2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: 645 NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe ** 
<GnikLlort> Uptime: 6h 43m 35s **
<Kilos> and if you need any help just state what the prob is
<GnikLlort> im just chilling atm
<Kilos> oh you an old hand
<Kilos> unity user
<Kilos> nice to have you here
<Kilos> oh and we are having our monthly meeting tomorrow night at 8.30pm here
<mazal> Hi GnikLlort
<Kilos> you are welcome to join in
<GnikLlort> hi mazal
<Kilos> hmm...
<GnikLlort> dont think imma make the meeting tho
<GnikLlort> I get home @ 6pm then at 8 im in bed
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> too cold to stay up anyway
<Kilos> i have no choice , im the greeting bot here
<GnikLlort> lmao
<Squirm> lol Kilos
<Squirm> You do well as the greeting bot :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats all im good at
<Squirm> https://pitstop.manageengine.com/sysadminday/myths-vs-facts.html?SysCamp
<nlsthzn> bun in wife been out for five months now :p
<pieter2627> hi and welcome GnikLlort 
<Kilos> pieter2627  how did he get that pc infor all in one place like that?
<pieter2627> hexchat > View > send system info... i think
<Kilos> oh ya
<pieter2627> s/view/window/
<pieter2627>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.19.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "vivid" 15.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1000M @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.80GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GiB, 68.4% free ** Disk: Total: 175.0GiB, 13.1% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** 
<pieter2627> Uptime: 6h 7m 19s **
<Kilos> i forgot that part
<pieter2627> jip that it
<GnikLlort> hi pieter2627 sorry for the long reply
<Kilos> i wonder how one would get that info in konversation
<Kilos> not serious
<pieter2627> np, i took 2 or 3 hours to revive this mornings topic
<GnikLlort> fastest way to get an unaffiliated host mask?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> go to #freenode and ask staff GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> kk
<Kilos> sometimes you have to be patient
<GnikLlort> I have a-lot of time :)
<Kilos> and you nick must be registered
<Kilos> your
<GnikLlort> -NickServ- Information on GnikLlort (account GnikLlort):
<GnikLlort> -NickServ- Registered : Jan 11 07:53:01 2014 (1y 28w 1d ago)
<Kilos> wow why you took so long to find us?
<GnikLlort> I was on efnet
<Kilos> are there buntu peeps there as well?
<GnikLlort> yea, and some other that forced me to leave
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh well their loss is our gain
<GnikLlort> true lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just make sure to add us to your favourites
<Kilos> i like it when clever peeps join us, more place for me to get help
<GnikLlort> added to autojoin
<Kilos> cool
<GnikLlort> hm, wonder if I should add a bnc here
<Kilos> you will see we arent tied to the topic most of the time, this is like a family channel
<GnikLlort> nice
<Kilos> there is a song about us i think
<Kilos> were simply the best
<GnikLlort> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Kilos> we have python experts, a bucket full of sysadmins
<Kilos> some raw linux guys
<GnikLlort> I know a little about python :x
<Kilos> haha that reminds me
<GnikLlort> Have been using Ubuntu for a few years tho
<Kilos> we had a guy join here that said he loves doing python stuff
<Kilos> i gave him a greeter bot script that needs some work
<Kilos> and he never came back
<GnikLlort> lold
<Kilos> we have a really potent fly here that is a python master
<GnikLlort> i like node.js irc bots
<Kilos> we got python bot written by our guys
<GnikLlort> nice
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<GnikLlort> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<GnikLlort> lol nice
<Kilos> he can do lotsa things
<Kilos> coffee is my favourite
<Kilos> Maaz  help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<GnikLlort> thats cool :)
<GnikLlort> I never made an irc bot from scratch to
<GnikLlort> tho*
<Kilos> i think this one was written to fit in with our way of doing things
<Kilos> does meeting minutes and everything
<GnikLlort> ah nice
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> oh and weather forecasts
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<GnikLlort> cool
<barrydk> Lekker aand vir almal
<Kilos> hmm...
<GnikLlort> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: , inetpro: I currently don't have an Internet connection at home (some issue between my router and ADSL), so I don't know if I'll even be at the meeting tomorrow night, nevermind being able to chair it.
<Kilos> superfly  i think pro is chairing, but ty for the feetback
<superfly> yeah, just letting you know
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> uh, good afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you ready to drive the chair
<inetpro> Kilos: all indications are that I will have trouble with loadshedding again
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you the master fixer
<Kilos> just make sure lappy battery is charged
<Kilos> and whatever else you did last time
<GnikLlort> load-shedding is a pain in the neck
<Kilos> yeah
<GnikLlort> Power went off @ 6pm and back on @ 8pm yesterday :(
<Kilos> they missed me for some reason but at 8pm but i had already shutdown here and gone to bed
<Kilos> oh GnikLlort do you want to join us
<Kilos> ubuntu-za that is
<Kilos> you got a launchpad id havent you
<GnikLlort> yea i would
<GnikLlort> i dont know what a launchpad id is tbh'\
<Kilos> i think on this link https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> ok lemme think
<GnikLlort> found it
<GnikLlort> "You have successfully joined South African Ubuntu team."
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> there is some wiki work too
<Kilos> i think it is also on the site
<Kilos> where members show
<GnikLlort> gtg bbl
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so inetpro where is that wiki page hiding where we put our active members please?
<Kilos> im freezing here
<GnikLlort> its cold af
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro  the new wiki page where it says you are mr fixit
<Kilos> Squirm  do you know the link
<Kilos> sorry GnikLlort i cant find the right link, one of the clever guys will help out
<GnikLlort> oh
<Kilos> we made a new wiki page for active peeps 
<Kilos> but who knows where
<Kilos> mazal  waar is dit man
<Kilos> GnikLlort  where are you? im in ptown
<Kilos> pta
<GnikLlort> George
<Kilos> ah we dont have many guys down there
<Kilos> they all in capeetown
<Kilos> capetown
<GnikLlort> My mother is there now :(
<Kilos> us few tvl peeps are really cold this winter
<Kilos> ha i think i found it
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> can you add yourself there please
<GnikLlort> yea sure
<Kilos> oh and welcome to the za team
<Kilos> hi Langjan jan__ 
<Kilos> got you both
<jan__> Hi Kilos  dint know why the damn thing keeps on with jan, double identity crisis?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar
<Kilos> ek vrek van die koue
<Kilos> oom Langjan 
<Kilos> jy ok xchat of hexchat ne
<Kilos> op
<Langjan> Sorry, ek was op die foon, hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> Goed dankie
<Kilos> soek server-list
<Langjan> Net moerloos met my Thunderbird
<Kilos> dan edit by freenode
<Kilos> iewers het jy jan en langjan ingesit
<Langjan> Ja ek weet maar hoe om dit reg te maak
<Kilos> miskien twee keer die server goed ingevil
<Langjan> Waar is server-list?
<Kilos> sjoe wag ek boot gou in unity in
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> you got hexchat or xchat?
<Langjan> xchat
<GnikLlort> hexchat is bae
<Kilos-> lemme install that quick
<Kilos> i wish you toppies would learn to use kde
<Kilos> whats bae?
<GnikLlort> hexchat is 10/10
<ThatGraemeGuy> he peoples
<ThatGraemeGuy> *hey
<Kilos> tick at the top
<ThatGraemeGuy> any CT-side adsl people alive?
<Kilos> xchat - network list
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<GnikLlort> gtg, have to wake up at 4am
<Langjan> OK
<Kilos> ok GnikLlort 
<Kilos> sleep warm
<GnikLlort> ty
<Kilos-> then freenode should be lit up
<Kilos-> tick edit
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos-> what you see at the top
<Kilos-> should be one entry
<Langjan> irc.freenode.net/8001
<Kilos-> is that all?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos-> i was hoping you had 2 open
<Langjan> I closed the one
<Kilos> i wonder if it isnt just hidden
<Kilos> because its still active
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> it must be remembering it somewhere
<Kilos> did you tick on the remove button to close it
<Langjan> Yes I think I did
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Langjan> Was messing around a bit to get rid of it
<Kilos> you didnt perhaps just delete it
<Langjan> Dunno, lets forget about it for now, its not a trainsmash
<Kilos> the remove should have removed it completely
<Kilos> ok lets go tb
<Langjan> Yip, thbd is driving me nuts
<Kilos> whats the prob
<Langjan> Have been googling around the Mozilla forums
<Langjan> It keeps on labelling mails as junk
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> ola 
<Kilos> are you using pop?
<Langjan> its set to not do it if they are in my address book, still does it 
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> then real spam is not labelled, its just crazy
<Langjan> yes pop
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and from where do your mails come
<Langjan> all over
<Kilos> not gmail?
<Langjan> mostly peeps on my address list
<Kilos> any specific ones that are junked
<Langjan> some are gmail also
<Kilos> what i mean is have you got a gmail account
<kulelu88> im mirin tonight brah. no throttle on P2P
<Kilos> i had to go there a few times to tell gmail certain messages arent junk
<Langjan> almost everything, I set junk status of an adress to not junk in filters, next time same againl
<kulelu88> you need a catchall filter Langjan 
<Kilos> oi oom Langjan wat en hoop inetpro maak dit hier vanaand
<Langjan> Well I keep telling it and it keeps on ignoring it
<Kilos> oh kulelu88 will try advise
<Langjan> catchall filter?
<Kilos> https://www.siteground.com/tutorials/email/catch_all_email.htm
<Kilos> ek dink dis daar in
<Kilos> ek hoop so
<Kilos> haha hy terug
<jan__> Now it has disconnected me and reconnected via jan
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> look in there where we were and see what you have as second choice for your nick
<jan__> I know, it's jan__ 
<kulelu88> gmail is a bit tricky because of what google does on its own. they're big on AI 
<Kilos> change that to langjan_
<Kilos> or 0
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> -
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<Kilos> inetpro  where you hiding?
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> hmm... langjan having xchat probs too now
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> wb Langjan 
<Kilos> wat breek jy als man
<kulelu88> could be the server. Langjan try another freenode server
<Langjan> I got lost, then deleted my xchat directory file and started afresh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> xchat isnt supported anymore
<Kilos> so most are going to hexchat
<Langjan> klink te veel na heksery
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> so must I go there?
<kulelu88> hexchat is hard to setup on regular ubuntu
<Kilos> no if its still working keep it
<Kilos> but jan is gone now
<Kilos> so something worked
<kulelu88> xchat is not unsupported Kilos . it comes as a standard ubuntu package, so it must be supported or at least moonlighted
<Langjan> yes, god riddance
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> it was broadcast its not supported anymore
<kulelu88> whoa. just like thunderbird :)
<kulelu88> *:(
<Kilos> ok kulelu88 please help the oom fix TB
<Langjan> Hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> Hello oupa Langjan . 
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> hi seuntjie
<kulelu88> ek het een oom op hier en en oupa
<kulelu88> *een oupa
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Ja, amper oupagrootjie
<Kilos> sjoe
<kulelu88> die oom speel pragtig maar. Het een twee meisies 
<Kilos> my kinders weet nie van kinders maak nie
<kulelu88> of moet ek vir hulle se "tante" ? :D
<mazal> Thunderbird is not supported anymore ?
<Langjan> Kilos,  hoekom leer jy nie jou kinders nie?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man een pas haar ma op en die ander het te veel girlfriends
<kulelu88> mazal: it went into some weird "we don't support it anymore" mode by Mozilla and it was a clusterfuck basically. but the community is supporting it now (afaik)
<mazal> If that goes down , then what to use. No real other options
<kulelu88> there is a nice 1 coming along. it is node-webkit based
<kulelu88> comes with built-in encryption
<mazal> Proper email clients is something that is really lacking
<kulelu88> mazal: it's hard work though.
<kulelu88> you gotta use a low-level language and UI can be shit 
<Kilos> help the oom fix his TB now guys
<kulelu88> is the problem that gmail is not sending emails in the spambox ?
<Kilos> would the client then still fetch them and mark as junk?
<Langjan> No kulelu88  the problem is that TB is labelling just about everything as junk except real junk
<Langjan> It is supposed to be set to not label addresses in my address book as spam but they are all marked as spam no matter how many times I set the filters to not junk
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Maybe reset "training data" might help ?
<Langjan> dis nie snaaks nie seuntjie
<Kilos> youve got it installed upside down man
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hey that makes sense Kilos 
<Kilos> something is corrupt there
<mazal> Langjan, did you try that yet ?
<Kilos> but what
<kulelu88> remove your filters and start over. make screenshots if necessary
<Langjan> Try to reset "td" mazal ? No, how do I do that? 
<mazal> tools - options - security - junk
<mazal> Under that is a "reset training data" options
<mazal> That is suppose to wipe it's database of what was marked as spam and start a new one
<Langjan> Kilos,  the mail you just sent me was labelled junk
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> break something
<Kilos> none of my mails are junk
<Langjan> mazal,  there is no options under tools
<mazal> Ag nee , probably cos I am on the Win version here
<mazal> The options menu should be somewhere there , just in different place
<Squirm> anyone here proficient in ansible?
<Squirm> and good eve
<mazal> Not on my linux version now so can't check :(
<Langjan> OK I have rteset training data, is that right?
<mazal> Yep , maybe that will help
<Langjan> Its under edit, preferences
<mazal> It is suppose to not have memory of previous spam now
<mazal> "suppose to" being the key words
<Langjan> OK so what do I do about the junk filter settings? 
<mazal> There just make sure all adress books are selected to not be filtered
<mazal> Mine have 3 " collected , collected adresses and personal "
<mazal> All are selected not to be filtered
<mazal> Or not to be marked as spam I should say
<mazal> oom Kilos , the mail you sent to Jan , was it from your private account ? ( gmail )
<Kilos> ya mu ubuntu.com
<Kilos> my
<mazal> to the list ?
<mazal> Or direct to LangJan ?
<Kilos> direct
<Kilos> but that was before you did this now
<Kilos> was while he was away
<mazal> Langjan, after you did that restart your TB and see if the training data wipe helped
<Langjan> Kilos,  please send another mail
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sent
<Langjan> Thks, marked as junk again
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Ag nee
<mazal> That was the only ideas I had sorry :(
<Langjan> thks for trying mazal 
<mazal> Kilos, stop sending junk man !!
<Langjan> ja sê hom
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> let me try as n gewone mens
<mazal> Ek gaan duik , vries hierso
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well , God bless
<Kilos> sent
<Kilos> also junk Langjan ?
<Langjan> Also junk, drives me crazy
<Kilos> next one on its way
<Kilos> trying different mail peeps
<Kilos> ok last one sent
<Langjan> OK I think we are making progress, that one was fine, I set filters to mark your mail as not junk Kilos 
<Kilos> which last one
<Langjan> last 2 were fine
<Kilos> i sent from ubuntu.co yahoo and 2 gmail accounts
<Kilos> ill sent another ubuntu,com
<Langjan> Try the first one again please
<Kilos> done
<Langjan> ok that one is also fine now
<Kilos> we0000t
<Langjan> Ons hou duimvas
<Kilos> lyk my jy wen
<Langjan> Hoop so, hyt nie 'n ma of 'n pa nie, hys 'n masjien - maar kom ons kyk wat gebeur more
<Langjan> OK nou het ek van jan_ en junk ontslae geraak
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> goeie aand vir jou die
<Kilos> sommer twee goed in een slag
<Langjan> baie dankie Kilos, hoop dit word more warmer by julle, hier is dit ook maar koud, vanoggend 7 uur was dit 6 ggrade 
<Kilos> daar was ys by ons
<Kilos> en vanaand nog kouer
<Langjan> sjoe, sterkte
<Kilos> jy is welkom enige tyd
<Langjan> kom kuier hier op warmbad, as jy nie opwarm nie gooi ons jou in die warm water
<Kilos> waneer gaan jy begin kde gebruik?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> wat is kde?
<Kilos> kubuntu
<Langjan> nee man, hoekom? alles werk mooi by my
<Kilos> ek hou baie van dit
<Squirm> Langjan: a Desktop Environment, like GNOME, XFCE of LXDE
<Kilos> mazaal het ook oor geskakel
<Kilos> lol als werk mooi
<Kilos> ek sal dit onthou
<Kilos> i can do like fly and pro and say
<Kilos> is doesnt happen to me i use kde
<Langjan> Ek hou nie van die k voor nie
<Langjan> klink te veel na bee
<Kilos> so wat moet ons doen as jy kunsmatige asemhaling nodig het een dag
<Langjan> begrawe my
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> this must be the only IRC network in the world where afrikaans is spoken
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yeah most likely
<Langjan> watse taal praat jy daar kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> altwee 
<Langjan> you speak two tales?
<Kilos> only language i dont speak is greel
<kulelu88> I can speak afrikaans, but my taal is in simple terms "bevok"
<Kilos> greek
<Kilos> sjoe we must go sleep now
<Langjan> Hey kulelu88  thanks for the help
<Kilos> you youngsters have too much energy
<kulelu88> no problemo
<Langjan> Julle ou manne moet lekker slaap 
<Langjan> ons jonges gaan nog bietjie werk
<Kilos> lol dankie oompie
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos  jy ook, hoop jy slaap warm
<Kilos> dankie my vriend
<Kilos> jy altyd welkom
<Kilos> vergadering more aand ne
<Langjan> Baie dankie ek weet, waardeer
<Kilos> 8.30nm
<Langjan> Dis net vir die geeks
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> ons jongmanne het werk om te doen
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nag
<Langjan> Jy ook lekker spaal
<Langjan> slaap
<superfly> kulelu88: so when are you coming to work for Nomanini?
<superfly> *sigh* still no Internet at home
<kulelu88> I need a compelling offer to come to cape town :D
<kulelu88> plus I'm worried I'm not dev material. My coding process is weird :D
<kulelu88> superfly: you guys in the cape will have fibre long before we do
<MaNI> if you buy in the right complex you can already have it :(
<kulelu88> but mehh, it's kinda pointless with the offers. "100MB down with a 50GB cap"
<superfly> we've got fibre at work. just 10 meg though (anything else is way too expensive)
<superfly> exactly
<kulelu88> it's like they already know folks will be HD streaming shit all day
<superfly> we've got 10Mbps uncapped for 2 grand per month
<kulelu88> that's not expensive for a business IMO
<MaNI> http://develde.sadv.co.za/#!/prods
<MaNI> that looks pretty good, woner what the FUP is
<superfly> no, it's actually fairly decent
<MaNI> I know someone with an apartment there I should get them to sign up and bounce a wireless link my way
<kulelu88> i think that's still for copper lines
<MaNI> its fibre to the complex with wireless to individual places from what I can tell
<kulelu88> aah so it's village-wide wifi. 
<kulelu88> I bet its unsecure, perfect for stealing bank login cookies
<MaNI> or its fibre with a free wireless hub for your house, I can't actually tell now
<kulelu88> MaNI: whats your gig? developer also?
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> http://www.tshwanedje.com/
<kulelu88> I'm guessing you're the cofounder? David?
<MaNI> I'm not David :p
<kulelu88> You guys must be offering a solid salary for a C++ programmer in 2015
<superfly> MaNI: what language you guys use? and how do you make your stuff "cross platform"?
<MaNI> we are the c++ programmers, not a big company
<MaNI> superfly, c++ with some other stuff mixed in
<kulelu88> what is your LoC for all the products?
<kulelu88> couple million?
<MaNI> we pick our libraries carefully - but in general C++ is pretty portable despite all the FUD by the Java etc. crowd
<superfly> MaNI: wanna come do embedded c++? :-P
<superfly> we need more developers
<MaNI> embedded c++, isn't that just c? :P
<kulelu88> hahahaha
<MaNI> LoC - actually not sure haven't peeked in a while
<superfly> MaNI: nope, though we do have some of that too
<MaNI> more developers - we all need those :P
<kulelu88> I dunno though. are you guys doing OOP on embedded devices?
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<kulelu88> that must be painful :/
<superfly> actually, it works a WHOLE lot better than not
<kulelu88> what kind of hardware is the embedded device using? 
<superfly> ARM
<MaNI> embedded world has changed a lot
<MaNI> I imagine a sensible subset of C++ works well
<kulelu88> *please say raspberry Pi or something
<superfly> kulelu88: negative. our own custom hardware. the Pi doesn't have all the bits we need
<MaNI> the trick to C++ is knowing when not to use all of it
<superfly> kulelu88: also, we need to be able to do stuff the Pi can't, in hardware terms, like make the batteries last 5 days
<kulelu88> there is micropython also, but I don't think that is usable for companies. 
<kulelu88> is there a solar panel on the device? 
<MaNI> sounds interesting at least
<superfly> kulelu88: nope
<kulelu88> it would probably throw the cost of the device out quite a bit for solar 
<kulelu88> although I suspect a lot of your users of the device are outside a lot
<superfly> well, when an overnight charge lasts you 5 days, there's very little reason to use solar charding
<superfly> *charging
<superfly> besides, solar charging is not all that good either. takes WAY longer than plugging a usb cable in
<kulelu88> True, but if they are in the sun all day, they save on needing to use electricity to charge it at all
<kulelu88> there must be some solid electronics guys at nomanini
<superfly> not all of them are
<superfly> yes
<kulelu88> why aren't you guys doing this in south america also? seems like a decent-sized market there too
<superfly> well, it's about effort versus returns
<superfly> Africa is easier for us
<kulelu88> still worth investigating. 
<superfly> we've actually recently had to narrow down our focus even more, due to how much we were stretching ourselves thin
<MaNI> south america is a tough market :p
<kulelu88> Licensing model? 
<superfly> we don't sell the devices, per se. we sell the management platform. the devices are obviously paid for, and part of the sell, but that's not where we make our money
<superfly> "sell"
<kulelu88> I think airtime isn't enough. for a device like that, those guys must sell all types of digital prepaid stuff. electricity included
<superfly> yep, and we have some exciting stuff in the pipeline which will do electricty and other things like that
<superfly> m-pesa
<superfly> etc
<kulelu88> how do the merchants "see" things? there is no screen
<MaNI> I wanted to ask that as well
<kulelu88> it looks similar to those devices at garages, except those are touch-screen :P
<superfly> well, there's an info button that tells you some details
<superfly> and there is a battery indicator on the front too
<superfly> and it's got a very simple button interface. press a button, press print. out comes voucher
<superfly> our Mozambique partners find it particularly effective in the rural areas, where there's less need for services like electricity, but more need for airtime
<superfly> and as I mentioned earlier, we've got some exciting plans in the pipeline for enabling stuff like prepaid water and electricity
<kulelu88> but there's 1 problem. Say I have 6 rand and want a 6rand voucher and this device only supports button-based vouchers, I can't buy a R6 voucher
<superfly> you'd be surprised at what the popular denominations are
<superfly> in ZA, MTN R5 is the top voucher
<superfly> followed by MTN R10
<superfly> then Vodacom 5, and 10, respectively
<superfly> we have those buttons, plus 12, 29, etc.
<superfly> it actually works a lot better than it might seem.
<kulelu88> I can think of hundreds of applications for this embedded device, but it needs a cool interface
<superfly> kulelu88: just like everybody else :-P
<kulelu88> and I can't believe you guys manufacture it locally!
<superfly> yep
<kulelu88> superfly: if you need recruits, start coming to Tuks to recruit engineers
<MaNI> manual labour or construction line?
<kulelu88> they teach python ftw!!! 
<superfly> MaNI: bit of both
<superfly> kulelu88: we already hunt UCT :-) we've got a student who will be joining us at the end of the year
<kulelu88> MaNI: looks like they use injection moulding for the plastic and some assembly is done manually 
<kulelu88> I know Tuks engineers are solid though
<kulelu88> like some are insanely intelligent
<superfly> being cape town based means it's a little difficult to track them down ;-)
<superfly> but if you know of anyone, please send them on
<kulelu88> we can get gremble to recruit them for you
<superfly> we need to grow our team over the next 18 months, so even if folks can't join *right now*, we're willing to wait for the right people
<kulelu88> I'm pretty convinced that if I take nomanini posters to the campus open day and tell them "come do embedded programming in cape town", you will recruit all the PC/electronic engineers
<superfly> hehe
<superfly> we also need python and web folks
<MaNI> surely most of them want to work on flashy touch screen stuff :p
<superfly> but we do cross-discipline development... everyone does a bit of everything
<kulelu88> engineers demand high salaries though
<superfly> (hence why I wrote the bootloader in assembler)
<kulelu88> contract me to recruit for you in PTA superfly :D
<superfly> kulelu88: I still want to know why you're not sending your CV in
<kulelu88> me and MaNI will go show sleepytorians the fantasy of cape town :D
<kulelu88> superfly: today I started work at 4pm and they dont mind. that's why :D 
<superfly> heh
<MaNI> heh, I'm in CT, don't let the company name fool you
<MaNI> also a good example of why you never put a city in your company name :p
<kulelu88> ohhh yeah MaNI is also a capetonian
<kulelu88> tshwane must be a nightmare for SEO
<MaNI> we were originally in pta as the name suggests :/
<MaNI> should probably rebrand one day, but most our clients are international so they don't know the difference
<superfly> alrighty folks, I must put my head on my pillow
<superfly> kulelu88: send your CV in anyway, you might be pleasantly surprised :-P
<kulelu88> yeah MaNI . I was just thinkin what an isolated but lucrative niche you guys have
<kulelu88> take care superfly 
<MaNI> not as lucrative as we would hope, but we get by :P
<MaNI> linguistic people are a strange bunch of customers
<kulelu88> you need an artsy person to sell to artsy people
<MaNI> heh, thats where our eccentric belgian friend comes in :p
<kulelu88> I bet you program compilers for fun MaNI 
<MaNI> nah not compilers :p
<MaNI> not all c++ people are completely insane
<kulelu88> I've been contemplating writing one
<MaNI> I made a little language once back in the day, but that was long ago, I guess if I were to do it now I'd probably piggy back on something like LLVM to do most the work
<MaNI> spend a lot of time writing lingusitic parsers, which are not that different from compilers at the end of the day, I suppose
<kulelu88> that's what I was going to do heh. Use LLVM
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-28
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<pieter2627> morning barrydk and all others
<GnikLlort> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> pieter2627: are you ready to chair the meeting this evening
<pieter2627> uh, you are kidding right??
<pieter2627> i thought you were chairing inetpro 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<inetpro> pieter2627: you have to try at some point :-)
<inetpro> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<pieter2627> inetpro: yea probably, but why tell me the morning of it
<inetpro> pieter2627: haha, I'm not forcing you
 * inetpro will be there
<inetpro> just trying to find a backup chair :-)
<pieter2627> if we have an emergency then i'll chair, else i have an early call to be the next one's
<inetpro> sounds good to me thanks \o/
<pieter2627> ⁰\_
<Kilos> morning all
<GnikLlort> morning
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort 
<GnikLlort> sup :)
<Kilos> why you have to get up so early?
<Kilos> travelling?
<Kilos> telegram is crashing my pidgin today for some stupid reason
<pieter2627> morning oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pietie
<GnikLlort> Im a Security officer so I need to be nice and early :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but thats a heavy hour
<Kilos> thats when one sleep the best
<GnikLlort> yep, from 6 to 6
<Kilos> whew
<GnikLlort> + Im the Site Manager 
<Kilos> cool
<GnikLlort> So I may not respond sometimes
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> peeps here respond when they can
<Kilos> only i have time mostly
<pieter2627> so Kilos, how many watches do you carry then :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only pc and one wall clock and 2 cell phones
<Kilos> and now laptop as well
<Kilos> sjoe no wonder im tired
<pieter2627> sjoe oom has a lot of time on his hands
<Kilos> lol ya
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> How goes ?
<Kilos> kwaad
<Kilos> evryone does stuff on github and i sukkel with it
<Kilos> even telegram peeps use it for fixes
<Kilos> it crashes my pidgin
<Kilos> grrrr
<mazal> I only use github to download updates , I don't know how it actually works
<Kilos> eish it makes me mall
<Kilos> you try follow a simlar thread then need to login then that thread is missing
<mazal> What's telegram ?
<Kilos> like whatsapp but better imo
<mazal> pass
<mazal> Another privacy stealer
<Kilos> and worked on pidgin till this morning
<Kilos> man i talk to debs on her tablet with telegram so it must work
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> there is min they can steal from me
<mazal> Can't help sorry , I only used pidgin for gtalk and that was long ago
<mazal> Any hardware knowledgable guys around ?
<MaNI> telegram at least lets you have a username thats not tied to your phone number
<MaNI> but yeah - just yet another messaging app basically
<MaNI> as if having to worry about the other 20 ways people want to talk to me was not enough
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> why can't everyone just use jabber 
<Kilos> i dunno
<MaNI> or if the cellphone operators stopped trying to rip people off that would probably also help, thats what started this mess of all these different cellphone clients I guess
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> aw i missed ryno
 * Kilos goes to catch some UV's
<pieter2627> anyone here having probs with nedbank's online banking site?
<MaNI> not had the misfortune of using it today yet
<GnikLlort> fnb ftw
<pieter2627> lol having the misfortune of try to use it for the first time
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> it's a terrible site in general
<MaNI> but is there some specific problem you are having? :p
<MaNI> fnb site used to be good then they decided it had to look like a tablet
<MaNI> now basically we have no good banking sites at all
<MaNI> or did they finally get over the tablet thing and put a proper site back again?
<pieter2627> starting to think of more colorfull words to describe it since the issue is the most basic - login in
<MaNI> ahh
<MaNI> maybe you have the problem I had
<MaNI> they have a *maximum* password length of 7 or something ridiculous
 * pieter2627 is just getting 'System currently unavailable. Please try again later.'
<MaNI> if you put a password longer than that they silently truncate your password
<MaNI> so then when you log in it thinks you have the wrong password
<MaNI> bunch of clowns :/
<MaNI> I can log in and it seems to work FWIW
<pieter2627> the thing was activated yesterday for a day session and the min length is 6 char - very ironic
<pieter2627> guess i'll have to contact them
<MaNI> meanwhile, not even a 30 digit randomly generated keepass password is good enough for FNB's password requirements to change my password
<MaNI> web developers who set overly restrictive password rules should be hung
<pieter2627> haha, i can't believe that our banks seem to have idiots for devs
<MaNI> 30 digit password and you reject it because there are 2 consecutive chars in it
<MaNI> I mean seriously come on :(
<pieter2627> standard bank one the other hand stores the customers details in dozens of tables - if one ever gets a new cell number then you have to contact each dep (and sub deps) to update the details
<MaNI> heh
<superfly> In my experience the web developers begrudgingly do it because they have no choice
<superfly> pieter2627: yeah, I've had that too
<MaNI> I'm not sure whether absa or standard are the worst bank in the country
<MaNI> the competition is stiff
<superfly> idiots disabled my credit card because of that
<superfly> Absa, by far
<superfly> StdBank is actually starting to make moves
<pieter2627> yip, their new sites is coming along
<pieter2627> and then capitec has the ugliest site that actually works
<MaNI> capitecs site is good at what it does
<MaNI> I just don't like what it does
<MaNI> I mean its friendly for a certain userbase, but not very 'power user' friendly
<ThatGraemeGuy> how much power do you expect from the most basic bank in the country? :)
<MaNI> I don't really
<MaNI> thats what I'm trying to say, they are good at what they do I'm just not in the target audience :p
<MaNI> fnbs fake tablet abomination is a sort of middle ground attempt to be both at the same time and it sucks
<ThatGraemeGuy> must say fnb's banking has treated me well, can't really complain
<ThatGraemeGuy> I tend to do nearly everything on the app though
<superfly> Kilos: you're famous again, I see. 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: becoming quite the celebrity. Better not let it get to your head. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no worry about that superfly head leaks too much
<superfly> Ya, but I'm scared it leaks your brain instead of your ego
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> no man you know me better than that
<superfly> Kilos: which is why I'm teasing you so
<Kilos> lol thought so
<Kilos> i sold my ego for booze money
<mazal> Any pro's around ?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy , inetpro , superfly ?
<superfly> sortof, mazal
<mazal> Needs some info / advice
<superfly> mazal: OK
<mazal> Do you guys know if ADATA makes good SSD's ? I have never bought one so don't know who is good and who is bad with it ?
<superfly> I can't say I've really heard of ADATA
<mazal> k
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't know much about hardware stuffs, sorry
<mazal> I'm slowly starting to concider it as my next purchase , an SSD
<superfly> *consider
<superfly> yeah, been thinking that myself
<ThatGraemeGuy> an SSD is always a good upgrade to have
<ThatGraemeGuy> but I don't know the makes really
<mazal> But I have no idea which make to go for
<mazal> Was hoping you guys that already use it could help with advice
<ThatGraemeGuy> my laptop has an ssd but it came with it, no research required :)
<mazal> My main supliers says he sells ADATA and didn't have single faulty one yet
<mazal> But with something like this I would like good performance as well as reliability 
<mazal> Anything configuration wise I should now ? BIOS wise or OS wise. Or is install same as HDD ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just install
<mazal> k thanx
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think you need to really care about performance in the desktop PC application
<ThatGraemeGuy> when you start running arrays of 32 of the things then it matters
<ThatGraemeGuy> the slowest ssd you can find is SO MUCH faster than the fastest platter HDD, it really becomes irrelevant
<mazal> ok
<mazal> Thanx for the input
<superfly> What ThatGraemeGuy said :-)
<mazal> Gonna start speaking with the minister of finance for one :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> its easier to ask forgiveness than permission
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<mazal> lol
<mazal> true that
<mazal> First want to do my main desktop pc , and then later the server. Although I doubt it is worth it for my server
<mazal> bye for now everyone
<mazal> Have a nice afternoon
<Squirm> Prime Circle is playing in CT on Friday for those interested
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> Jim Jefferies is at Grand Arena tonight though, woot!
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> meeting tonight hey
<magespawn> hi Kilos, yes i see so, also got the reminder
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos-> hi inetpro 
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos-: Righto
<Kilos-> you home yet inetpro ?
<inetpro> MaNI: have you sorted your aluminum?
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos-> all  batteries need charging
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos-> pe having no load shedding
<Kilos-> haha
<magespawn> gotta go, see you later for the meeting
<Kilos-> the eletrical staff on strike so noe one to shed peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: don't  you have something small for me just to keep the router up for two hours? :-)
<Kilos-> something small like what?
 * inetpro needs a small UPS 
<Kilos-> they useless things man
<Kilos-> give you only time to shutdown
<Kilos-> dont routers use 12v
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos-!
<inetpro> surely there must be something that can last for two hours 
<Kilos-> park your car close and run wires from battery
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay :-)
<MaNI> inetpro, well at this point they have admitted its not aluminium and taken it away
<Kilos-> MaNI ty
<MaNI> I've yet to receive the actual aluminium though
<MaNI> I guess they are driving around like crazy trying to figure out who they gave it too
<Kilos-> lol
<MaNI> meanwhile my window of sunny weather is vanishing :(
<MaNI> though I'm anyway in such a mess since friday that I probably wouldn't have the time to install, two weeks time it is I suppose
<Kilos-> is this for the solar panels
<MaNI> the aluminium, yeah
<Kilos-> i missed some of the discussion
<MaNI> to mount the panels on
<Kilos-> ok
<MaNI> they delivered it last week but they soemhow managed to give me mild steel instead
<Kilos-> so how come no one said what power routers use
<Kilos-> eeeek
<Kilos-> cant they see the diffs
<MaNI> routers as in networking or the wood working ones?
<Kilos-> networkig
<MaNI> depends on the router
<MaNI> between 3v-12v usually
<Kilos-> oh
<Kilos-> 12v would be good to just run wires from car battery
<inetpro> Kilos: Power: 10w, AC Input: 100V-240V  50/60Hz, DC Output: 5V 2A
<Kilos-> ouch
<inetpro> ouch?
<Kilos-> one could tap that from lappy usb maybe
<Kilos-> 2 amps will flatten lappy battery fast
<inetpro> Kilos: there's a USB port but not for power
<Kilos-> for 3g
<inetpro> no, I can actually use it for a shared drive on the local network
<Kilos-> ask MaNI to build a circuit with a 5v zener diode in then you can run it from car battey
<Kilos-> aha
<MaNI> hehe
<Kilos-> lappies got lota ports all over
<Kilos-> i have no idea what half of them are for
<Kilos-> but same hassles with battery 10.8 v im sure they do that so peeps dont use car batteries
<Cryterion> evening Kilos
<kulelu88> does anybody know how I can prevent strain on my hand, as I constantly need to use the ctrl+c , ctrl+v keys and my keyboard has them very far apart
<Cryterion> use the other ctrl key with your other hand
<kulelu88> that affects workflow, as I need that hand for the mouse
<kulelu88> maybe if I map the keys to use tab+ qw
<MaNI> are you using some non qwerty layout or something?
<kulelu88> nope, it's qwerty, but ctrl on the left is far from c+c
<kulelu88> c+v
<kulelu88> caps lock may work also
<MaNI> is your keyboard a weird shape or something?
<MaNI> on most normal keyboards they are within 3 keys of each other :/
<kulelu88> maybe it's my typing style. which finger do you use for ctrl on the left?
<MaNI> left pinky
<kulelu88> doesn't that strain the pinky for you?
<MaNI> nope, though maybe my hands have evolved for it, lol
<kulelu88> I use copy/paste alot, which may be the reason why it is straining. do any of you use dovrak keyboards?
<superfly> yay! I have Internet at home again!
<Kilos> w0000t superfly thats good news
<Kilos> inetpro  are you being successful with preparing to drive the chair
<kulelu88> oh it's meeting time tonight?
<Kilos> qahi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> hi Kilos
<Kilos> we worried inetpro is load shedding
 * inetpro will join you shortly
<Kilos> w0000t
<Trixar_za> Join what? Oo
<Trixar_za> The orgy?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos :P
<Kilos> he trying to overcome loadshedding so he can chair
<pieter2627> my source says 'no loadshedding in progress'
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> then he is still in family time
<inetpro> no loadshedding here 
<pieter2627> Maaz: start meeting
<Maaz> pieter2627: I'm not your bitch
<pieter2627> inetpro: see maaz ^^^
<Kilos> haha
 * pieter2627 has his hands tied
<Kilos> pro will fix it pieter2627 
<Trixar_za> Peppermint updated. I need to get it
<Trixar_za> Using Mint's Nemo File Manger instead of PCManFM
<Kilos> you gave up with that funny os
<Trixar_za> SliTaz? Not really. I just want to go my own direction.
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Also it's easier to build off an Ubuntu fork
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> everything works better
<Trixar_za> For my own little OS, I'd probably try to use pacman from Arch though
<Trixar_za> They tend to build their packages to be self-contained and using the minimal amount of requirements. That's better for a micro-linux than the bloat that comes with Debian or Ubuntu these days.
<Kilos> ya things have got big and heavy
<Kilos> but working without having to fix things is better for me
<Kilos> so what if its a bit slow
<stickyboy> rm loadshedding
<inetpro> pieter2627: we will have to talk to cocooncrash to fix the permissions 
<Trixar_za> Not really slow, just unneeded
<Kilos> ah
<pieter2627> inetpro: oky
<Trixar_za> If I wanted Windows, I would use Windows. They really should stop trying to block the running of exe files on Linux - it's just dumb. Upstart, while great, is also bloat - especially if you make it an requirement with almost every damn package.
<Kilos> oh isnt that dropping
<Kilos> with mir or something
<pieter2627> upstart has been replaced with systemd
<Kilos> oh that ya
<stickyboy> systemd == winning
<stickyboy> https://mjanja.ch/2015/06/replacing-cron-jobs-with-systemd-timers/
<inetpro> ok, let me settle down on my pc
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<Trixar_za> I am Your Master
<Trixar_za> >.>
 * Kilos hopes wwk makes it tonight
<Kilos> nother one of flys ideas to discus with him
<Kilos> inetpro  how do i stop that little popup thing where you can enter commands i think
<Kilos> it is forever popping up on lappy
<Kilos> maybe im touching some trigger key
<inetpro> popup?
<Kilos> ya man a little window that shows at top of screen
<inetpro> that says what?
<Kilos> and all of a sardine you typing there not in pidgin anymore
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> you got me to get it working here
<kulelu88> you may be entering desktop search
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> but on lappy it sucks
<Kilos> i have no idea how to activate it but on lappy it is always opening on its own
<Kilos> hi Guest92255 
<Kilos> what happened rusty
<Guest92255> hi
<Guest92255> I am still so unsure how it all works
<cocooncrash_> inetpro: What do you need?
<Guest92255> I will just peep
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: hi sir... nice to see you here for a change
<cocooncrash> :-)
<Kilos> just watch rusty but login when bot starts meeting 
<inetpro> cocooncrash: meeting permissions for pieter2627 please
<Kilos> and feel free to give comments and ideas Guest92255 
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to pieter2627 when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: I don't know who pieter2627 is
<Guest92255> Kilos -  I dont even know how to log-in - sorry
<Kilos> you will see Guest92255 
<cocooncrash> pieter2627: Say "create account" to Maaz please
<Kilos> hi williamk 
<pieter2627> Maaz: create account
<Maaz> pieter2627: Done
<Kilos> hi kapanda 
<cocooncrash> Maaz: grant chairmeeting to pieter2627 when authed
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Sure
<williamk> Hi Kilos, all
<kulelu88> Maaz: sudo rm -rf ./
<Maaz> kulelu88: What?
<inetpro> pieter2627: see, now you have no more choice :-)
<inetpro> thanks cocooncrash
<kapanda> Hi Kilos
<cocooncrash> np
<Kilos> thank you cocooncrash 
<inetpro> Kilos: see who is ready for the next meeting?
<Kilos> all good there?
<Guest92255> Maaz: create account
<Maaz> Guest92255: Sure
<Guest92255> rusty
<kapanda> Hi all am new to this but have been using Ubuntu for quit a while now.
<pieter2627> thanks inetpro and cocooncrash 
<kapanda> whats the agenda
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1BKJavq
<Kilos> kapanda  welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Maaz: start meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<kulelu88> kapanda: are you kapanda from the JoziLUG?
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<kapanda> Yes
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Kilos> Guest92255  like that
<kapanda> @ Kulelu88
<inetpro> good evenig everyone, thanks for joining us
<Guest92255> Maaz:  I am Rusty Beukes
<Maaz> Guest92255: Sure
<Kilos> hi inetpro thanks for making it
<inetpro> please introduce yourself to Maaz so he can take the minutes
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am kulelu88 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Okay
<williamk> Maaz: I am William Kinghorn
<Maaz> williamk: Righto
<inetpro> as seen above simply start with "Maaz: I am <firstName lastName>"
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Sure
<Guest92255> Kilos:  thanx
<Kilos> Cryterion  ^^
<Kilos> bot sign in time
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> who is here for the first time?
<inetpro> raise your hand o/
<Kilos> stickyboy  you may join you know
<Kilos> hi raywan you in time
<raywan> Kilos: tell me :)
<inetpro> our agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150728
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> raywan  sign in with the bot please and you oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Hows the meeting going?
<inetpro> please feel free to suggest any last minute topic for discussion
<Kilos> just signing in still
<Kilos> inetpro  me me
<Langjan> Hoe doen ek dit nou weer asb?
<Kilos>    maaz I am full name
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> Langjan: simply start with "Maaz: I am <firstName lastName>"
<Kilos> ai!
<raywan> Maaz: I am Raymond Wanyoike
<Maaz> raywan: Yessir
<Kilos> net so Langjan ^^
<Langjan> Maaz I am Jan Greeff
<Maaz> Langjan: Alrighty
<inetpro> obviously without the <>
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> ok, everyone has signed?
<kulelu88> Maaz: I am Your Daddy
<Maaz> kulelu88: Alrighty
<inetpro> let's move on then
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Alrighty
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Langjan> Kilos,  I just popped in to say the junk is out the window, great guns and thks to you and kulelu88 
<kulelu88> np Langjan :)
<inetpro> minutes for our previous meeting can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150623
<Kilos> Langjan  we happy to have helped
<Langjan> You're champs, have a great meeting tonight and congrats on all you'r e doing
<inetpro> oom Langjan: great to see others standing up to help \o/
<Kilos> ty Langjan you keep well there
<inetpro> thanks for joining to exress your gratitude
<inetpro> express*
<Langjan> My privilege inetpro 
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer                                                                                                                                                               
<Maaz> Cryterion: Righto
<Cryterion> sorry, fighting with my server Kilos
<Kilos> np Cryterion 
<Langjan> Go well geeks, I'll leave you to it
<inetpro> good night Langjan
<Kilos> lekker slaap oom
<kulelu88> ping MaNI 
<Trixar_za> Oh old is Langjan that Kilos calls him "oom"?
<Trixar_za> how*
<Langjan> Dankie julle, ek is bly Kilos  kan darem nou ook vir iemand se oom 
<inetpro> anyone have anything to raise from last the meeting? If not I will move on in a minute or so
<Kilos> near 10 years older than me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 8 years 2 months
<Langjan> Hey you're exaggerating, its only 9 trs and 2 months if I recall?
<Langjan> Oh 8
<Kilos> we the ballies here
<Langjan> and 2 mths
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<inetpro> things have been rather quiet
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> apart from Kilos keeping things rolling :-)
<pieter2627> yip
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for all the efforts
<inetpro> tomorrow we have our first meeting at #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> my pleassure inetpro and all of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> pleasure
<raywan> inetpro: what time
<inetpro> raywan: same time as this evening... 20:30 SAST
<Cryterion> just 24hrs later
<raywan> inetpro: noted
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry from my side for being so quiet here... been rather busy at work
<Kilos> np inetpro life takes over
<kulelu88> https://za.pycon.org/ PyCon 2015 has been announced. Happening in October in Johannesburg/Milpark/Wits. 
<stickyboy> pycon za, w00t.
<Kilos> hi grem
<Kilos> ai!
<stickyboy> Congrats. 
<stickyboy> Kilos and I are going to learn Python.
<Kilos> hehe
 * pieter2627 rofl
<inetpro> stickyboy: great! :-)
<stickyboy> inetpro: :P
<kulelu88> There is a Ruby bootcamp happening also.
<kulelu88> looking for details
<inetpro> stickyboy: when do you plan to write the exam?
<stickyboy> inetpro: February. :D
<stickyboy> Gotta quit my day job :P
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<Kilos> wb MaNL 
<Kilos> some peeps got bad interwebs tonight
<inetpro> Maaz: accepted Events: PyConZA 2015 happening in October in Johannesburg/Milpark/Wits https://za.pycon.org/
<Maaz> Accepted: Events: PyConZA 2015 happening in October in Johannesburg/Milpark/Wits https://za.pycon.org/
<inetpro> oops... I skipped "Plans for 2015"
<inetpro> please follow the links in the Agenda for those and let's keep those actions rolling
<inetpro> any other events?
<kulelu88> I can't think of any
<gremble> Sup
<Kilos> you can sign in for this meeting gremble 
<gremble> Oh snap. 
<gremble> Maaz I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Righto
<kapanda_> How about iweek cape town in September 
<inetpro> hmm... andrewlsd not here this evening?
<Kilos> nope he been missing for a while now
 * inetpro wondering about the Khayelitsha installfest activities
<inetpro> anyone joined the discussion group at https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/kifest ?
<pieter2627> nope
<inetpro> me neither
<Kilos> kapanda_  whats the iweek
<kapanda_> http://www.iweek.org.za/
<kapanda_> Does the link help
<pieter2627> reminds me of myBroadbands conf
<kapanda_> Mostly to deal with ISP
<kapanda_> Yes 
<inetpro> kapanda_: that looks like an old link
<kapanda_> They is one this year
<inetpro> kapanda_: when is it?
<pieter2627> 7-11 sept
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> someone should go wake up the ISP's
 * inetpro wondering whether we'll see anything there from the open source side of the fence
<kapanda_> I found a foundation there last year called Coza Care. they claim to be the first to install Ubuntu in schools 
<inetpro> at least we know the SFD (http://www.sfd.org.za/) event is coming up soon as well
<inetpro> SFD planned for 19 September 2015 at the Station Lounge, Pretoria Gautrain Station
<inetpro> kapanda_: interesting
<gremble> It's a shame they couldnt get a nicer venue. Hopefully there will be interesting talks. You guys planning on hosting one of them install parties?
<inetpro> gremble: you mean at the iweek event?
<gremble> SFD
<inetpro> gremble: hmm... I guess it can be arranged, anyone willing to stand up for that?
<gremble> I'll be there so I wouldn't mind helping out with you guys. I was the Arch person last year, but I am fairly sure I can play for both teams ;)
<kulelu88> install parties should be more for beginners now. SFD is already for people using open source
<inetpro> kulelu88: I agree, those topics are quite advanced these days
<inetpro> but that doesn't mean we can not try to catch a few newbies
<Kilos> well said
<gremble> The talk topics? Yes. A shit-load of containerisation talks haha
<kulelu88> link to it? 
<Kilos> http://www.sfd.org.za/
<gremble> To the talks? I don't have a link, but in 2013 there was quite a few and 2014 was practically dominated by it. 
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed SFD is planned for 19 September 2015 at the Station Lounge, Pretoria Gautrain Station... details to emerge at http://www.sfd.org.za/
<Maaz> Agreed: SFD is planned for 19 September 2015 at the Station Lounge, Pretoria Gautrain Station... details to emerge at http://www.sfd.org.za/
 * inetpro seen Karl Fisher talking with speakers already
<gremble> :D
<inetpro> gremble: you one of them?
<gremble> Nope.
<gremble> Maybe next year
<inetpro> ok, shall we move on...
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> time running low
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<kapanda_> I will be in Cape town during that time so what ever is planned I am kin 
<inetpro> the floor is yours for about 10 minutes
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i asked williamk if we could work a plan on gettings the lugs and us more involved
<Kilos> together i mean
<Kilos> maybe we can work out better ways to work together to promote foss and ubuntu
<Kilos> would be nice to approach all the za lugs so we can all team up
<Cryterion> Kilos williamk does the Durban lug?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> he is here
<Kilos> williamk  ^^
<Cryterion> See that, just need to wait for him
<Kilos> he is not an irc man but with luck we can hook him here
<pieter2627> with how many lugs do we have contact with?
<Cryterion> can only wait and hope
<Kilos> he is very busy but maybe a ping will wake him
<Kilos> williamk  ping
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> I'll try
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess will have this type of a discussion tomorrow as well?
<Kilos> there is jozilug and glug
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> sorry for the tardiness
<Kilos> hi magespawn you in time to sign in
<Cryterion> your grounded
<Cryterion> lol
<kulelu88> that is not how you ping on the interwebz
<Kilos> ok kulelu88 you do it
<inetpro> magespawn: no problem, just sign the attendance register please
<kulelu88> williamk: ping
<williamk> Kilos I am working on it, need to find a location to have training sessions and meetings
<kulelu88> williamk: ping
<kulelu88> williamk: ping
<kulelu88> williamk: ping
<kulelu88> v
<kulelu88> williamk: ping
<Kilos> i did a ctcp ping once here and got jumped on
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay
<inetpro> thanks :-)
<kulelu88> when in doubt, contact jozihub 
<Kilos> williamk  have you any ideas how we can team up
<Kilos> williamk  i mean to get ubuntu and lugs to work together and help each other
<inetpro> Kilos: you are the master of teaming up with others
<Kilos> ai!
<williamk> Kilos, we can talk about how we can do that
<Kilos> lug peeps normally shun me
<Kilos> that would be good ty williamk 
<pieter2627> kilos has lost his shambok
<inetpro> but he don't give up easily
 * Cryterion gives kilos a new shambok
<Kilos> williamk  dont forget Cryterion wants to chat to you as well
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> When he gets the chance
<Kilos> hibana stole my last one
<inetpro> ok guys... I guess we can keep talking even after the meeting... time running out now
<Kilos> Cryterion  you gotta catch him in weak moments
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Cryterion> Kilos, will keep trying
<Kilos> pro to arrange
<inetpro> any volunteers or suggestions?
<pieter2627> o/
<Kilos> we have pro and backup man pieter2627 
 * inetpro votes for pieter2627
<Kilos> you game pieter2627 ?
<pieter2627> yes
 * Kilos seconds
 * Cryterion votes Kilos
<Kilos> nono
<Cryterion> why not?
<inetpro> nice! Others please feel free to suggest others or confirm your vote for pieter2627 with +1
<Kilos> greeter bots forget meeting commands
<Kilos> pieter2627  +1
 * Cryterion votes pieter2627
<Cryterion> there's your 2 inetpro
<Kilos> you gotta +1 
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately Maaz doesn't count votes
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> well you can inetpro 
<inetpro> :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> Reprogram Maaz to count :)
<inetpro> pieter2627: agreed pieter2627 to chair our next meeting
<inetpro> oops
<kapanda_> I am not sure about my vote but i will go for the majority 
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed pieter2627 to chair our next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: pieter2627 to chair our next meeting
<Kilos> good luck pietie
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<pieter2627> haha thanks guys
<Kilos> dont forget tomorrow night meeting in #ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed next meeting happening on Tuesday, 25 August 2015 at 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting happening on Tuesday, 25 August 2015 at 20:30
<Kilos> williamk  ty for joining us we can discuss more via email
<kapanda_> guy have heard of http://osssa.org.za/
<Kilos> would be nice if your whole lug joined ours
<inetpro> thanks everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-07-28-18-29-42.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-07-28-18-29-42.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-07-28-18-29-42.html
<Kilos> ty for chairing inetpro 
<kulelu88> I didn't even know durban had tech things 
<Kilos> they got lots of stuff
<pieter2627> night all
<Kilos> they got a ballie thats restore thousands of pcs for shipping to africa
<Cryterion> night pieter
<Kilos> night pieter2627 ty
 * inetpro steps off the hot seat
<Cryterion> kulelu88 are you in dbn?
<inetpro> pieter2627: thanks for your willingness to take the next one
<Kilos> haha inetpro age catching up on you
<kulelu88> with this kak weather, I wish I was
<Cryterion> lol, gets cold here, don't worry
<inetpro> Kilos: no, just struggling to find time here
<Kilos> im sure there are linux users in all the centres that dont know about lugs and us
<Cryterion> yip
<Kilos> ya time becomes shorter daily
<williamk> Kilos who has got a ballie thats restore thousands of pcs for shipping to africa
<Kilos> somehow we need to attract the loners
<Kilos> somewhere in durbs
<Kilos> i saw it in a lug mail i think
<Kilos> in a pc shop i think
<Kilos> maybe a german guy
<Guest92255> Kilos - I'm in Margate and know one one near here using Linux
<Kilos> there must be Guest92255 
<Guest92255> wish someone were here
<Kilos> in every city and village
<Kilos> ask around at pc shops to start with
<Guest92255> have asked around in Hibiscus Coast - but no one 
<Guest92255> have done that - they dont know of any
<williamk> Guest92255 there is a guy in Pennington
<Kilos> look at all companies that hav good IT guys
<Guest92255> know of a name in Pennington? i could contact him
<Cryterion> There's also me in Park Rynie, I work in that area
<Kilos> see
<Guest92255> How could I make contact - Cryterion?
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> we always here
<Guest92255> OK
 * Kilos loves irs
<Kilos> irc
<Kilos> williamk  can you give them info on how to contact the guy in pennington please
<Kilos> and/or get him here too
<Kilos> we need to form a strong united front
<williamk> he is a mate, Duncan ( Anderson Networks 082 690 3130 )
<Kilos> cool ty williamk 
<Cryterion> williamk, we tried to register for the google groups durban lug, my app got denied 45mins later :(
<Kilos> Guest92255  ^^
<Cryterion> I/we **
<Guest92255> Wish there were a register or something such to help with contacts
<Guest92255> Thnx for the contact in Pennington, Williamk
<superfly> *most* shared hosting things include mailman, and any half-decent plan starts at about R20 per month
<williamk> goto http://durbanlinux.org.za/ then click on Mail List tab, then "Please join our Google Group"
<superfly> as SubOracle
<superfly> *ask
<Kilos> you know williamk you work all the time for the cause, maybe you should think about becoming an official ubuntu member
<Cryterion> easier to do it straight from Firefox Join request for dbnlug [{EMC3360FE7EyQm3LTXg0}]
<Kilos> Guest92255  have you joined our mailing list yet
<Kilos> and on launchpad
<Kilos> lol i battled with joing the dbnlug list as well, vince0 ended up doing it for me
<Guest92255> Kilos:  which Mailing list you refering to?
<Kilos> dbnlug one on g+
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no our one man
<Cryterion> ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net that one
<Cryterion> no not that one
<Kilos> ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i can never find that addy'
 * Cryterion wonders if he's in the ZA one
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ive been slipping up
<Cryterion> kilos probably something like ubuntu-za@lists.launchpad.net
<Kilos> no
<Cryterion> ok, based that on the africa one
<Kilos> lists.ubuntu.com or something with za in somewhere
<Kilos> Cryterion  is a lp list
<Kilos> ai africa is on an lp list
<Kilos> wait ill find it
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> in there somewhere
<Cryterion> direct from site ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> after join us
<Guest92255> j
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> anyone not joined yet , please do
<Guest92255> I will check and join - bye now'
<Kilos> Guest92255  you can also ask in the lists for more linux peeps down there
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 August 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1SLwRkP
<Kilos> there are many there who dont come here
<Guest92255> will do need to go 
<Kilos> well done ty inetpro 
<Cryterion> kilos, subscription waiting approval
<Kilos> ok go well
<Kilos> Cryterion  where?
<Cryterion> The za mail list
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i thought that auto approved
<Kilos> gimme the link lemme see
<Cryterion> nvm, got the email to confirm
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Cryterion> didn't realise it worked that way :)
<Kilos> night inetpro 
<Kilos> sleep well
<williamk> Cryterion I will be visiting Duncan sometime, We can possibly meet
<Kilos> ty 
<Cryterion> williamk I'm in Park Rynie during weekdays, which is just up the road from pennington, so just let me know when so I can arrange a gap at work
<kulelu88> is it still flooding in durban? 
<Kilos> only towards australia side
<Kilos> after you cross the beach sand 
<Kilos> then big flood water
<williamk> Cryterion it is generraly on the weekends, or when I am on leave for weekdays
<Cryterion> williamk I there generally during weekdays, stay up in durban, but could always drive down over a weekend
<williamk> Cryterion I will contact you , what is your e-mail
<Cryterion> gavin@anmarbaking.co.za / 0712079996
<williamk> Cryterion thanks
<gremble> Good meeting. Night guys :P
<Cryterion> anyway, looks like I'm being chased to climb into bed :), thanks williamk, hope to meet up with you guys soon
<Kilos> night gremble 
<Kilos> sleep warm
<Kilos> night Cryterion you too
<williamk> Ok all, good night
<Cryterion> night everyone
<Kilos> night williamk ty for coming
<Kilos> keep well
<magespawn> good night
<superfly> night folks
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-29
<stickyboy> How is Pietermaritzburg?
<GnikLlort> Good morning stickyboy and Kilos 
<stickyboy> GnikLlort: Hey
<Kilos> morning GnikLlort stickyboy barrydk mazal inetpro and others i will get to as i wake up more
<stickyboy> Kilos: How is Pietermaritzburg?
<Kilos> not as cold as pretoria
<Kilos> but nice town , when i left there
<Kilos> why you ask that stickyboy 
<stickyboy> Kilos: A buddy might go there.
<stickyboy> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9961537
<stickyboy> Discussion on Hacker News about why Docker isn't yet succeeding in production.
<stickyboy> I am becoming super anti Docker...
<stickyboy> "TL;DR It's too damn complicated if you're not Google/Twitter/Netflix."
<stickyboy> Also, "Choose Boring Technology" http://mcfunley.com/choose-boring-technology
<pieter2627> morning all
<GnikLlort> rip Googlr+
<GnikLlort> google+*
<stickyboy> GnikLlort: I don't think it's dead...
<GnikLlort> its going to be soon
<stickyboy> Press release...?
<stickyboy> Or you're just theorizing? ;)
<GnikLlort> Google+ is going to detach from youtube
<MaN1> if so, about time 
<MaNI> they way they tried to ram that thing down peoples throats is a disgrace
<GnikLlort> ikr
<MaNI> docker - just really overhyped I think
<MaNI> it is difficult for something that is overhyped to succeed in peoples eyes
<MaNI> its probably really great at a small niche - but for most smaller projects it is unnecessary overhead
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 and others i missed, been busy here
<pieter2627> hi oom Kilos 
 * pieter2627 just realized that Kilo has been here all the time
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal, you here?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> stickyboy  we will need your help too i think when he is done
<Kilos> oops stickyboy wrong channel
<Kilos> look in africa
<gnikllort> weechat 1.2 looks awesome
<Kilos> lol i have used it too
<Kilos> but peeps all do their own thing
<Kilos> some still use irssi
<Squirm> Hey ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos
<stickyboy> tmux + irssi for life.
<Kilos> hi Sandyman 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Sandyman> its me gnikllort , testing some things
<Kilos> haha ok you welcome too
<inetpro> stickyboy: nice links, thanks for sharing
<Kilos> Sandyman  is a nice nick as well
<Sandyman> lmfao 
<stickyboy> inetpro: The boring technology one?
<inetpro> stickyboy: actually both interesting... having said that I just did speed reading over them
<inetpro> I need to spend much more time with docker before I can really say I understand the stuff
<inetpro> and the other one goes way over my head but still is interesting
<inetpro> stickyboy: the 2nd link has more gems hidden behind the links... just wish I had enough time to read all that
 * mazal peeks in
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy: You were looking for me ?
<mazal> Oh and morning everyone
<Kilos> haha mazal groete
<mazal> Alweer malhuis hier oom , kannie onthou of ek gegroet het vanmore nie :P
<Kilos> geen probleem
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: yes takealot had an ssd on special today but its sold out
<mazal> ah man !!
<mazal> Slap me next time ThatGraemeGuy :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> subscribe to the daily deals newsletter, there's forever SSDs on special
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least once a week typically
<mazal> I am subscribed , but come to think of it , I haven't seen one of those mails in a while
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have an android, the app also notifies you when daily deals go live
<mazal> My poena von brugen phone doesn't have that hehehe
<mazal> There should be somewhere on their site where I can check that newsletter subscription , will check it out
<mazal> lol , tried to sign up again now and get " 
<mazal> takealot.com is currently experiencing technical difficulties.
<mazal> We're sorry for the inconvenience.
<mazal> hmmm...Tried again and was successful. So why didn't I get the " This email is already used " error. Something happened to my subscription it seems. No worries , done again now
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> inetpro: Ah, the comments on the Hacker News thread about Docker. Yah.
<stickyboy> Basically: Docker solves non of the problems I was having.
<stickyboy> Or, answers none of the questions I was asking.
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> hmm...
<MaNL> finally - aluminium that is actually aluminium
 * Cryterion gets bounced from department to department by telkom, grrr
<MaNL> https://xkcd.com/806/
<mazal> Anybody that can help me with a git question please
<mazal> I cloned with the command "git clone"
<mazal> What is the command the check and add changed later on ?
<mazal> changes*
<ThatGraemeGuy> you cloned someone else's repo? or your own fork?
<mazal> somone else
<ThatGraemeGuy> git pull
<mazal> ta
<mazal> Trying to learn to work with git
<mazal> And had a very blonde moment with pull not working and thought I had wrong command
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck
<ThatGraemeGuy> i still haven't quite figured it out
<ThatGraemeGuy> the git documentation is a good read
<mazal> I read the helped file and pull is the one that made sense but kept failing. And then the light when on that I am not standing in the created folder :P
<mazal> oom Kilos
<Kilos> ja seun
<mazal> Did you guys beat that TB problem of the other night ?
<Kilos> well langjan said it was fixed
<mazal> What fixed it ?
<Kilos> no one knows
<mazal> k
<Kilos> maybe a shudown restrt lett the settings work
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> restart
<mazal> Reminds me of an intern we had
<mazal> He had only 2 options for any problem
<Kilos> he was here last night at the meeting
<mazal> 1. Restart
<Kilos> and you werent\
<mazal> 2. If restart didn't fix , format lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Needless to say , that didn't last long here lol
<Kilos> ya peeps fought with me in the beginning as well
<mazal> RE the meeting , 8:30 is too late for me. I shutdown and go to bed at around 9 and don't like leaving half-way
<Kilos> excuses excuses
<Kilos> i stay up for midnight meetings some times
<Kilos> and i love sleeping
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal I found https://git-scm.com/documentation to be more user-friendly than trudging through man pages
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy
<mazal> Bookmarked it
<mazal> Kilos: I work early , needs some sleep :P
<Kilos> i have a pidgin crash report but cant highlight it
<Kilos> what ways are there to highlight a whole page
<Kilos> mazal  thats fine as long as its not gaming keeping you away
<Kilos> the new guy also gets going early
<mazal> Gaming is also mostly till 9pm
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I try to not go later than that , otherwise I get in bed too late and suffer the next morning
<mazal> Getting old now
<mazal> And something that really frustrates me , I am one of those people that toss and turn for long time before I actually fall asleep
<mazal> Mind doesn't shut down
<Kilos> hmm... the new guy broke something with his testing
<Kilos> i have that prob as well
<Kilos> and if hands and feet cold cant sleep till they warm
<ThatGraemeGuy> you aren't drinking enough wine at night if you struggle to fall asleep :D
<mazal> lol 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I must try that , or whiskey
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Whiskey is sommer good for the heart as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> they say red wine is too
<ThatGraemeGuy> i never aquired a taste for whiskey :-/
<Kilos> yucky stuff
<mazal> Yeah , not easy that
<mazal> But when I was young we drank it a lot
<mazal> Less babelas
<mazal> K crash time for now
<mazal> Have a nice afternoon guys
<Kilos> you too
<mazal> I have some git homework to go and do :)
<mazal> cheers for now
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> aw my fly
<Kilos> already
<Kilos> or still
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<superfly> Both. On my way home, actually, but not to sleep. 
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> I'll probably nap now on the train. 
<Kilos> your second idea is launching as we speak superfly 
<superfly> Ya, good idea. 
<superfly> My second idea? 
<superfly> I have ideas? This is news to me. 
<Kilos> getting lugs involved with us
<Kilos> you have good ones, you just forget them
<Cryterion> hmm, apparently you can static ip's with telkoms home adsl now
<rusbus> Kilos o/
<rusbus> o\
<rusbus> o/
<rusbus> o\
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> hi rusbus 
<gnikllort> dafuq
<Kilos> shhh im listening to my daughter sing to my sister over skype
<gnikllort> Bandwidth used  882.95 GB
<gnikllort> someone is mad at me
<gnikllort> Kilos: sounds cute lol
 * mazal is brave
<mazal> Trying to use git on Win :P
<mazal> NOT as easy as on ubuntu
<MaNI> its very slow on win
<MaNI> or at least it was last time I had to use it
<gremble> Good evening
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty gremble and you
<Kilos> kinda cold but
<gremble> I am well thank you. Also rather cold and hungry. The power just came on, so we should be eating in a bit
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<gremble> Hey Cryterion 
<Cryterion> anyone know how to set a cron job to run at startup only?
<gremble> That's called a startup service
<gremble> I know how to set those up using systemd, but not upstart
<Cryterion> think I remember something I did somewhere with init.d
<gremble> rofl. if you search for a service using `ps aux | grep <service>` grep returns its own service as well
<Cryterion> but then again, it's not really a service, just a command, wget to update dns
<gremble> It doesn't necessarily stay on like a service. It's just arbitrary naming. 
<Cryterion> just gonna run in manually for now, telkom giving me a static ip soon anyway
<gremble> Pop that shit in a bash script, and then have it execute at startup
<gremble> :p
<gremble> Why do you need to update your dns because you have a dynamic ip?
<Cryterion> dynamic ip changes periodically, if you running a home webserver you need to update the dns record with the new ip if it changes
<Cryterion> And then hopefully I get my static ip in a few days, so the mail server can actually send out mail :)
<gremble> Ah
<gremble> Guys. I'm about to blow your minds: Turning's Halting Problem is a practical extention of Russell's Barber Paradox. It relies on self-reference to prove a paradoxical implication.
<K_K_N> Kilos: sorry I missed yesterdays meeting, forgot about
<Kilos> np
<K_K_N> but I remembered the Africa meeting :)
<K_K_N> a bit funny though could not attend my own countries meeting
<K_K_N> lol
<Kilos> lol
<K_K_N> I will try to remember the next one
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Good evening magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn you gonna join africa for first meeting
<Kilos> and you gremble 
<magespawn> hi gremble Kilos
<magespawn> sure 
<magespawn> when?
<Kilos> starts in 20 mins on #ubuntu-africa
<gremble> I may as well. I am here
<ThatGraemeGuy> Cryterion, you can use a line like "@reboot /path/to/thing.sh"
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming default ubuntu cron daemon
<ThatGraemeGuy> if not 'man 5 crontab' to make sure
<Cryterion> ThatGraemeGuy, doesn't matter now, getting a static IP in a few days
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<gremble> Nice. :o
<gremble> Now which way would be better, ThatGraemeGuy? Adding something like that to your startup sequence or making it a cronjob?
<Cryterion> telkom has extended their static ip's to home users now as well, still new, think I'm one of the first
<Cryterion> I had as cronjob, scheduled hourly, but when you in a hurry it's a different story
<ThatGraemeGuy> a simple dynamic dns updater? I just put that in my user crontab
<ThatGraemeGuy> duckdns ftw
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't just run it at reboot though, IP can change independent of the server's rebooting
<Cryterion> going static now, have to due to mail server
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgh good luck
<ThatGraemeGuy> so glad we don't host mail
<Cryterion> only hosting my own personal
<ThatGraemeGuy> still painful, ugly business
<Cryterion> everything working except for sending mail, gets rejected due to most dynamic ip's being listed in PBL on spamhaus.org
<ThatGraemeGuy> yep
<Cryterion> that's why I'm going static
<ThatGraemeGuy> static ip might not solve that for all blacklists
<ThatGraemeGuy> but you'll have to try it and see
<Cryterion> Yeah, but can sort that out as it comes
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck :)
<Cryterion> I'm learning, and best way is just in and do it
<pieter2627> hi zabear, welcome to the channel
<mazal> Night all , sleep well
<magespawn> good night 
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<stickyboy> Has anyone seen Black Cat, White Cat?
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-30
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk mazal drussell MaNL SilverCodeZA Squirm theblazehen and other lurkers
<barrydk> More almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Morning all
<gremble> Good morrow
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty lad and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> congrats my my
<inetpro> Kilos: congrats?
<Kilos> congratulations
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> for what?
<Kilos> for being the pro you are
<inetpro> it's not my birthday today :-)
<Kilos> and managing the rowdy meeting
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im happy so you be happy and smile all day
<Kilos> some feedback 
<Kilos>  <PabloRubianes> if this helps to empower LoCos it could replicate in other continents
 * inetpro is happy if Kilos satisfied with the outcome
<Kilos> ek in my noppies or knoppies ek vergeet
<Kilos> oh inetpro i think i have found the prob to those funny bits in the minutes, its if i tick another channel and return and dont actuall tick in the texting box then konversation does those funny things
<Kilos> we spoke about this before
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: http://www.takealot.com/ocz-arc-100-2-5-ssd-240gb/PLID33054507
<ThatGraemeGuy> good price, but perhaps out of your budget nonetheless
<drussell> yo Kilos 
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac 
<TinuvaMac> top of the morning to you too Kilos
<Kilos> ty sir and to you too
<TinuvaMac> :P
<Kilos> oh ya :o
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Symmetria  help
<Kilos> oh first Symmetria ping
<Kilos> hmm... hows does one find cuttingedge
 * pieter2627 thinks one needs a blade and blade sharpener to get a cutting edge :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i am sure i mailed him before when neology mirror gave me errors but have no idea what the addy is now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  tell me man
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> maybe he was in pidgin somewhere and now is gone
<Kilos> pieter2627  do you remember him?
<pieter2627> who?
<Kilos> cuttingedge
<Kilos> the guy who maintains the neology mirror
<pieter2627> have only seen him here a few times
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Maaz: neology
<Maaz> Ubuntu mirror "Neology" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-archive Official Archive Mirrors for Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<inetpro> Kilos: there ^^
<inetpro> Kilos: but first, what is wrong?
<Kilos> i am trying to find how he got reviewed so quick
<Kilos> so ongolaboy can go the same route
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: and that has what to do with Neology?
<Kilos> i was looking to contact him
<Kilos> well he is the neology maintainer
<inetpro> Kilos: what is wrong?
<Kilos> and he got it made an official mirror quick
<inetpro> ahh... now I understand
<Kilos> the mirror peeps havent verified the cameroon mirror in 10 months
<Kilos> and no reply from them on irc as yet today
 * inetpro missed the conversation on the other channel 
<TinuvaMac> Kilos: its easy to get reviewed quick, join the ubuntu archive irc channel on here. chat to the guys there = done
<TinuvaMac> but wait for the americans to wake up
<Kilos> i am there now
<Kilos> he has been trying for 10 months
<TinuvaMac> americans wake up from 2-4pm SA time
<Kilos> ya ill keep trying ty
<inetpro> TinuvaMac: you mean the #ubuntu-mirrors channel?
<TinuvaMac> my bad, yes that
<Kilos> ya im there ty
<Kilos> and ongolaboy
<inetpro> they've been very quiet there for a long time... but I guess people don't ask many questions either
<inetpro> mirroring is mostly just happening smoothly
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<barrydk> Totsiens almal, cheers , buy
<Kilos> sjoe what a sad looking page
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<gremble> So quiet here tonight
<inetpro> why?
<inetpro> good evening gremble
<inetpro> oh and hi evryone else
<gremble> I don't know why it is quiet. I merely made an observation. Have no hypothesis.
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> oom Kilos, why so quiet?
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> night everyone , sleep well
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sorry guys
<Kilos> was chatting to debs on lappy
<Kilos> night inetpro sorry
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> oh you not sleeping
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai1
<inetpro> SubOracle: wb
<Kilos> ai! ook
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> als ok daar inetpro ?
<inetpro> always
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> just tired, but that is very normal
<Kilos> ai! you guys must sleep more man
<inetpro> if I sleep more I get more tired
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i messed up my blog
<Kilos> didnt put in what i was supposed to
<Kilos> you cant fix that i think
<inetpro> don't ever do that again!
<inetpro> :-D
<Kilos> why can i see this and others cant
<Kilos> http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2015-07-29-18-30-47.html
<inetpro> uh, that looks like the QA meetinglogs
<Kilos> ya fly gave it last night to see the errors
<Kilos> but in africa 2 guys couldnt get in
<Kilos> i had to find minutes
<inetpro> no man
<Kilos> oh you mean its python stuff
<Kilos> or was that on like a secure thing to me
<inetpro> they couldn't get to your blogger site
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> isnt my blod site public?
<Kilos> blog
<Kilos> inetpro  can you get there?
<Kilos> it never ends
<inetpro> who, what, where, when and why... the million dollar questions
<Kilos> to my blog man
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<inetpro> that one is a-ok
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: are you confusing yourself again?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> or is it just me?
<Kilos> can you see this one
<Kilos> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=5568785920185573408#allposts
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats my entry place
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> no wonder
<Kilos> fool me
<Kilos> i forgot its two seperate links for me
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Cryterion> tks inetpro
<Kilos> hi mcry
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> i need to sleep i think
<Cryterion> lol, hi Kilos
<Kilos> btw you are all included in the thanks
<Kilos> everyone here that supported me
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't do anything
<Kilos> nope you never do
<inetpro> cool, on that note we can all go sleep now :-)
<Kilos> you need to work on your page inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Mrfixit
<inetpro> haha... it will be done when it's done
<Kilos> you gonna let others beat you
<Kilos> ok everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> superfly  look after yourself man
<Kilos> get some sleep
#ubuntu-za 2015-07-31
<Kilos> morning GnikLlort and lurkers
<GnikLlort> Morning :)
<Kilos> :)
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> Freekin freezing :(
<pieter2627> morning all
<pieter2627> nice and cold morning
<Kilos> pietie o/
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> ice outside
<pieter2627> and inside :P
<Kilos> lol only windows frosted up
<Kilos> poor goosie must have frozen on the bike this morning
<mazal> When I open the fridze warm air comes out :P
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> My update notifier is still broken :( And don't know why
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> google was no help
<Kilos> you got synaptic hey?
<mazal> Oom Kilos you know that little blue icon that pops up at the bottom of the tray ? Mine is more than a week now not doing it anymore
<mazal> Now I have to keep doing manual
<Kilos> the left corner one?
<mazal> right corner where all the tray icons and notifications are
<mazal> It only pops up when updates available to notify
<Kilos> the panel tool box button
<Kilos> oh 
<mazal> I think it's called update notifier , but not sure
<Kilos> did you answer if you got synaptic?
<mazal> Yeah but that's irrelevant
<Kilos> mine only shows when there are updates
<Kilos> no mman
<mazal> I don't have a problem updating , is only the notifier that don't notify anymore
<Kilos> just try my fixit ways
<Kilos> open synaptic
<Kilos> type inypdate
<Kilos> type in update
<mazal> Both those
<mazal> or just update
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> first one was a typo man
<mazal> That tells me that muon-notifier is installed
<mazal> re-install ?
<Kilos> now start at the top of the list and right click reinstall eveything that shows as installed
<Kilos> when thats done type in kubuntu-desktop and do same
<Kilos> then feedback
<mazal> done
<mazal> feedback will have to wait though , already did updates manually
<mazal> So will see next week
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i moften find synaptic finds small updates on many of the packages thatare installed
<Kilos> didnt yours download stuff?
<mazal> 2 small ones yes
<Kilos> synaptic lekker for me , i tick reload, mark all upgrades and tick apply
<Kilos> and it does the work
<Kilos> even kernels
<mazal> mark all upgrades >
<mazal> ?
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Is that in a different menu ?
<Kilos> near reload is mark all upgrades button
<mazal> staaadig oor die klippe , dis koud !!!
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> So oom does that to actually do updates ?
<Kilos> right next to reload button is the mark all upgrades button
<Kilos> yes it does all that apt-get does and more
<mazal> My "apply" stays greyd out , but that's probably cos there isn't updates now
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> good mornings
<mazal> morning inetpro
<mazal> You mos also a KDE man ?
<inetpro> mazal: hi
 * inetpro has no troubles with kde
<inetpro> but I prefer the cli above anything else
<mazal> inetpro: Do you perhaps know what could be the cause that my update notifier doesn't work ?
<inetpro> kde is just there for some convenience
<inetpro> mazal: $ lsb_release -a
<inetpro> in other words, what release?
<Squirm> Morning people on za
<Squirm> of*
<inetpro> hi Squirm
 * inetpro still running an older Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS at the office
<mazal> 14.04.01
<mazal> 64bit
<mazal> Hi Squirm
<inetpro> mazal:  $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -dy dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<inetpro> should take it to 14.04.2
<mazal> Are we on .2 already ? , then mine is .2 also
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> 07/31 09:48:23 <inetpro> mazal: $ lsb_release -a
<mazal> 14.04.2
<inetpro> ok... what does ask ubuntu tell you?
<mazal> about the notifier ?
<inetpro> https://www.google.com/search?q=ask+ubuntu+kubuntu+update+notifier
<mazal> I already checked most of those , didn't help
<inetpro> mazal: on 12.04 I can still do the following to change update manager settings: $ kdesudo software-properties-kde
<inetpro> not sure whether that works for 14.04
<inetpro> should be the ame as what you get when going to Muon Update Manager | Settings | Configure Sources
<inetpro> should be the same as*
<gremble> I cannot deal with this ice-wind
<gremble> It cuts straight through my clothes
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> sorry, power cut
<Kilos> hello gremble superfly ThatGraemeGuy too
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> hey superfly ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ai! now just been fighting veldt fire
<Kilos> what a day
<gremble> Who won?
<Kilos> well duh! im here aint i
<gremble> It could just be a tactical retreat
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> no all killed
<Kilos> i never leave a fire till its completely save to do so
<Kilos> maybe years of working on farms teaches you
<gremble> Since the 2013 fire, there is nothing left here to actually burn
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> sjoe
<gremble> The trees that caused the havoc never recovered
<Kilos> ah
<gremble> Now it is just lantanas
<gremble> but theyr'e really difficult to get rid of
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> try cutting plant short then pore lotsa dieasel on the stump and tel it soak in to the roots
<Kilos> or dig up all roots
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> diesel
<gremble> Diesel would poison the ground and digging is not really easy in the mountain. Too much rocks. 
<gremble> In the garden I usually try to dig them out
<Kilos> diesel actually dilutes and washes away
<gremble> Oh my the lantana we get here kill sheep :c
<Kilos> sjoe poisonous?
<Kilos> i dont know enough about it other than its a pest
<gremble> Yup. They cause liver damage
<gremble> It's poisonous
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> inetpro: Sorry , then power failure happened , then work happened , then lunch happened
<inetpro> mazal: no problemo
<mazal> I was still busy making a screenshot for you when the power decided it's time to let go
<Kilos> ek gaan bietjie slaap
<Squirm> Oh - Happy syadmin day to all!
<Squirm> sysadmin even
<Cryterion> There's a sysadmin day?
<Squirm> Cryterion: not many people care to know about it :/
<Squirm> Last Friday in July
<gremble> http://listen.hatnote.com/#en This is pretty trippy (makes sounds obv)
<Cryterion> Ah :) their problem if they don't want to
<gremble> Happy sysadmin day Squirm, assuming that you are one :P
<Cryterion> Blue moon tonight as well btw
<Squirm> gremble: almost, but not quite
<Kilos> debs send best regard to all that know her
<Kilos> regards
<Kilos> oh only fly, pro,and crashkid
<Kilos> and nuvolari 
<Kilos> and i think Squirm was around at the time
<Kilos> oh my tonight 2°c colder than last night
<superfly> It was really cold this morning 
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> It's going to be 7 tonight here 
<superfly> Not bad 
<Kilos> ill shows you here this morning
<superfly> Kilos: have you got enough warm stuff? 
<Kilos> under a leaking water tank
<Kilos> yeah ty , in bed is good
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Yeah, need works well here too
<superfly> *bed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2nghjN47.jpg
<Kilos> excuse the mess there, thats near our burning area
<Kilos> but thats at 8am this morning
<superfly> Eish
<superfly> That's cold 
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> superfly  can i ask you to speak to someone at the local lug there and ask then to join africa please
<Kilos> no rush of course
<Kilos> someone here is in jozilug too i will ask him
<Kilos> oh kulule i think
<superfly> Kilos I'll mention of on the mailing list, but the LUG folks here are not really into the LoCo 
<Kilos> superfly  i would like them to join so it shows on the wiki page to encourage the other african lugs
<Kilos> we have to lead the way i think
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa is now going to outgrow lugs and locos hopefully
<Kilos> only lug guy i got to know a bit better was froztyza
<Kilos> imo its all about standing strong together as linux users
<Kilos> oh yes and theres william but he is like us
<Kilos> nice friendly peeps hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  talk quick man before load shedding sends me to bed
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi my pro
<inetpro> Kilos: NO LOAD SHEDDING 
<Kilos> w000t
<inetpro> what made you think there was?
<Kilos> well been every friday night for weeks
<Kilos> even sis said go make tea quick
<Kilos> and get candles hehe
<inetpro> uh... always check
<inetpro> http://loadshedding.eskom.co.za/
<Kilos> i wish my pc could run on candles power
<inetpro> be an informed citizen, go find out
<Kilos> very busy mostly man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hard morning then fires then sleep then chat my girls
<Kilos> i cant multitask like you guys
<Kilos> and Guest20640 still here , just swops nick now and again
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> we should really find a simple feed to tell us when loadshedding has started and when it has ended right here
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> Maaz: list feeds
<Maaz> inetpro: I know about: CricInfo, Eighty20 and Hayibo
<inetpro> see, he can read feeds
<Kilos> but once in bed from 8 to 10 makes it hard to get up again
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Maaz: help feeds
<Maaz> inetpro: Displays articles from RSS and Atom feeds. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   add feed <url> as <name>
<Maaz>   remove <name> feed
<Maaz>   list feeds
<Maaz>   poll <name> feed notify <channel> on <source>
<Maaz>   stop polling <name> feed
<Maaz>   latest [ <count> ] articles from <name> [ starting at <number> ]
<Maaz>   article ( <number> | /<pattern>/ ) from <name>
<inetpro> Maaz: latest 1 article from Cricinfo
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<inetpro> Maaz: latest 1 articles from Cricinfo
<Maaz> inetpro: 1: "India A 135/10 & 267/6 * v Australia A 349/10"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teach the lady bot too
<Kilos> inetpro  you a man of influence
<Kilos> please talk to some lugs about joining africa
<Kilos> waits for ai!
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh you and fly
<Kilos> debs says ty for looking after me
<inetpro> Kilos: big pleasure sir, send regards from this side as well
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> she has 3 vertebra already solidly fused from the ankylosing spondilitus
<Kilos> so was forced to stop working
<Kilos> but gvt paying her and paying tara to look after her so they good atm
<inetpro> what!?
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> Maaz  google ankylosing spondilitus
<inetpro> wth is ankylosing spondilitus?
<Maaz> Kilos: "About Ankylosing Spondylitis - Spondylitis Association of America" http://www.spondylitis.org/about/as.aspx :: "Ankylosing spondylitis - Mayo Clinic" http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/ankylosing-spondylitis/basics/definition/con-20019766 :: "Ankylosing spondylitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia"
<Maaz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ankylosing_spondylitis :: "Ankylosing Spondylitis: Pain, Symptoms, Treatments, Causes, and ..." http://ww…
<Kilos> bad disease
<Kilos> fuses spine
<Kilos> and the meds are bad regards side effects
<Kilos> no immune system if you take them
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> ya sad
<Kilos> not a good disease for a nurse to have
<inetpro> Squirm: thanks for mentioning ansible the other day
 * inetpro been doing some research and played a bit... this thing can makes life so much easier
<Kilos> what must i enable to a gmail account to let it allows the xperia to use the playstore?
<inetpro> nothing
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> contact Sony support team
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> no man... 
<Kilos> thing drives me nuts
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> have you tried googling?
<Kilos> i enter same password and everything but gmil blocks it
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> been fiddling on and foff since i got it
<Kilos> will read the xperia guide again
<inetpro> http://community.sony.com/t5/Xperia-Tablet/play-store-stopped-working/td-p/52887
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> ai! 
<Kilos> horrible android things
<Kilos> alien tech
<inetpro> you found something better yet?
<Kilos> im looking
<inetpro> good luck!
<Kilos> http://androidforums.com/threads/i-cant-acces-app-store-the-white-shopping-bag-thingy.537733/
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: I mean good luck with finding something better than the horrible android thing
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> maybe one day Ubuntu Phone will be good enough for all the basics but I'm afarid we're not quite there yet
<inetpro> getting there fast but still at a rather slow pace
<Kilos> it doesnt even show playstore anywhere in setting
<Kilos> just play now with uninstall option only
<inetpro> Kilos: is it a tablet?
<Kilos> no old cell mini pro
<inetpro> model?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sme funny number
<Kilos> U20i
<inetpro> Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini pro
<Kilos> http://www.askmefast.com/About_play_store_download_in_sony_xperia_u20i-qna5699549.html
<Kilos> maybe it needs to be downloaded and installed
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> and everytime i switch from pc to fone i gotta change glasses , then forget to change back
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> in that you go settings/applications/manage apps then choose all
<Kilos> mine doesnt show all
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> get a decent phone man
<inetpro> only R8000 or so
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> :-P
<Kilos> i must ask for a ubuntu fone
<Kilos> im sure it will be easier
<Kilos> does it also use a playstore 
<inetpro> Ubuntu Phone review: years in the making, but still not consumer-ready http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/24/ubuntu-phone-review/
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-01
<Kilos> morning all, ill be scarce at times , lotsa outside work
<Symmetria> heh 4 hours....
<Symmetria> well, 4 hours and 13 minutes
<Symmetria> till I'm standing at the altar and saying I do 
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Symmetria: best wishes for a long and happy marriage!
<Symmetria> thanks :)
<inetpro> and don't forget to come back here from time to time afterwards :-)
<inetpro> you've been way too scarce lately
<Symmetria> lol busy is all :)
<inetpro> np sir, enjoy the wedding day
 * inetpro looking at Dodge power cuts with solar-powered internet http://www.fin24.com/Tech/Gadgets/Dodge-power-cuts-with-solar-powered-internet-20150220
<inetpro> just the solution that I need 
<inetpro> now to work out how I can get all that one step at a time
<inetpro> looks like I could start without the solar panel and inverter
<Cryterion> inetpro the charge controllers are not very expensive, the panels however add up as you'll want a few up them
<Cryterion> then use a car battery, the new type's around 80-100AH rather than a normal 7AH 
<Cryterion> And you'll need the inverter btw, true sine wave inverters are pricey, but the modified sine are fine for electronic equipment, just DON'T connect your fluorescent kitchen light to it
<Cryterion> had one start it's own braai once (not it the appropriate place) 
<inetpro> :-) 
<inetpro> car batteries are expensive man 
<inetpro> and not made to last for 4 hours 
<inetpro> without getting charged 
<inetpro> need a deep cycle battery 
<Cryterion> deep cycle was the type I was looking for, most of the new car batteries are deep cycle
<Cryterion> most new cars run at 15V now, and you must not let a deep cycle battery drop below about 10V otherwise you damage it
<Cryterion> I have an 80AH connected directly to the 12V Sealed battery in a std UPS, allows a lot more on time than the 15mins at 650w from just the 7AH batt
<mazal> Morning everyone
<inetpro> Cryterion: at what cost? 
<Cryterion> I know it adds up! That's the unfortunate part :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> everything is one step at a time
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> looks like costs have escalated massively as well
<inetpro> at a battery centre outlet I can get a sealed 18AH lead acid battery for R645
<stickyboy> Man, Mac OS X font rendering is absolutely beautiful.
<inetpro> hmm...
<stickyboy> \o/
<inetpro> same story, more details: http://www.htxt.co.za/2015/02/10/beat-loadshedding-on-a-budget-take-your-tech-solar-for-r1-271/
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos wonders who sharky1 could be
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> we waiting for you lug peeps
<kulelu88> hello Kilos 
<kulelu88> why you waiting?
<Kilos> have you not heard of our latest venture?
<kulelu88> nope
<Kilos> whew i cant find it now, but read last blog so long
<Kilos> Maaz  kilos.newblog
<Maaz> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> i think i put a link there to ubuntutu africanteams
<Kilos> bit busy now , will check just now
<kulelu88> nice beard oom
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> my daughter had to trim it in the photo
<Kilos> and hair 
<Kilos> she calls it my einstein hair
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> see we made place for lugs
<Kilos> only i only know you inna lug
<kulelu88> I'm not part of the lug 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> you know some of them dont you
<kulelu88> yeah. Just check meetup.com for the jozilug
<Kilos> im bang to just join and ask them, lug peeps get offended easy
<Kilos> they normally serious peeps 
<kulelu88> they will get offended because it is ubuntu promo
<kulelu88> aren't you on the mailing list?
<Kilos> see what i mean
<Kilos> im on many mailing lists
<kulelu88> start the discussion in the mailing list then.
<Kilos> i dont know if you can join thier list without first joining the lug
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> oh my mazal on a saterday
<Kilos> hmm... gonna rain
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh,... what you been up to today?
<Kilos> i looked at you last link
<Kilos> slept lots
<Kilos> chatted debs some
 * inetpro likes the last link
<Kilos> firefighting seems to have worn me out like never before
<Kilos> i supposed dragging and breaking logs didnt help
<inetpro> we need to track down that BushPower place in Midrand
<inetpro> or find someone else who provide the 7.2Ah Lead Crystal Batteries at a reasobale price
<Kilos> thats the trick
<inetpro> I think 7.2 Ah will be good eneough for two hours
<inetpro> enough as well
<Kilos> but the bigger one would be better
<Kilos> 18 better
<inetpro> bigger is too expensive
<inetpro> and won't last as long
<Kilos> thats the prob always
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> Lead Crystal has a longer lifetime
<Kilos> dont hey make large ones
<kulelu88> does anybody use this: http://subuser.org ??
<Kilos> or a couple in parralel should help
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://www.bettabatteries.com/ and click on performance
<inetpro> kulelu88: first time I see anything about subuser
<Kilos> yip thats a good battery inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: BushPower has a 70Ah one at R2700
<Kilos> thta would be ideal but sjoe lotta bucks
<kulelu88> are these inverters? I could use 1 for my modem
<Kilos> batteries
<Kilos> http://www.htxt.co.za/2015/02/10/beat-loadshedding-on-a-budget-take-your-tech-solar-for-r1-271/
<Kilos> for that kinda setup
<kulelu88> solar won't help when loadshedding happens in the evening
<Kilos> thats what the battery is for
<inetpro> Kilos: but I think the 70Ah would immadiately also require a better/different more expensive charge controller
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> requires a charging voltage of between 14.4V & 14.8V during the bulk charging phase
<Kilos> i dont know charge controllers at all, dont they just decide when and how hard to chrge a battery
<Kilos> its still a 12v battery right
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> its all about money, one buys the best one can afford
<Kilos> 12v battery charger should work on any 12v battery
<Kilos> that one for the incubator can be used when power on
<Kilos> to bosst its voltage just put a cap across the outputs
<Kilos> that will push it to 15v
<Kilos> iirc
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> a cap across the outputs?
<Kilos> then you can wait to get a solar panel
<inetpro> never heard of that
<Kilos> capacitor
<Kilos> smooths and increases the voltage
<Kilos> i didnt have one handy at the time i think
<kulelu88> mehh, why risk electronics worth so much with a make-shift voltage-adjuster
<Kilos> can you read the output voltage then ill maybe remember more
<Kilos> you are just charging a battery kulelu88 
<inetpro> output voltage of?
<Kilos> nothing to do with the equipment
<Kilos> of the charger
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> there where the incubator plugs go in
<Kilos> or were they clamps
<inetpro> ah, I'll have to go look for that
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> .me should return it to oom Kilos
<Kilos> iirc correctly i put in a heavier transformer so it could have more guts
<Kilos> nono i have another one sir
<Kilos> i built one for incubator only
<Kilos> thats why i dont remember the voltage
<inetpro> ok, so how do I connect the router to the battery?
<Kilos> i think i read he spoke about some dc-dc thing
<Kilos> router uses 12v?
<Kilos> or 9v
<inetpro> it needs to go via the charge controller
<Kilos> so its 12v
<Kilos> mine is 9v i think
<Kilos> you must check that
<Kilos> router uses those 2 pin charger goodies
<inetpro> yep, the output is 12V at 1.0 A
<inetpro> probably using much less than 1A
<Kilos> yes i think so
<Kilos> but then it shouldnt be hard to sort
<Kilos> maybe just a current limiting resistor inline
<inetpro> "...I measured my router, and it only draws 0.2 Amps on average, which equates to 2.4Wh,” Kurien told Fin24
<Kilos> i see my router is 12v at 1.2 amp
<Kilos> i can try mine direct on a battery and see if it blows but i dont think it will
<Kilos> if i could see the circuit diagram i could maybre work out if it regulates internally
<Kilos> does tobie say you need to control the input voltage
<inetpro> Steca Solsum 6.6F 6A solar regulator is only R 275.00
<Kilos> only
<Kilos> thats my months data
<Kilos> oh no R199 and some chips hehe
<inetpro> well, you have something cheaper?
<inetpro> something that will work when we add the panel?
<Kilos> add what panel
<inetpro> 50W
<Kilos> oh the solar
<Kilos> no maybe his regulator is a good buy
<inetpro> yep, 50W PV panel going for R808.00 now
<Kilos> actually needed 
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> but maybe I should just get the 30W
<Kilos> im waiting for ian to get spares then im gonna try that power from nothing thing
<Kilos> well you basically need it to charge your battery
<Kilos> but with the larger battery and ac charger you should be ok for a 3 hour power cut
<inetpro> BushPower Solar Eco Charger supplies the 30W panel and the regulator for R845
<Kilos> thats only needed when power off in the day
<Kilos> he said he runs his gate opener from this system
<Kilos> those motors use quite a bit of power
<inetpro> I'm guessing he has more than one of these setups
<Kilos> must be ya
<Kilos> but the savings with solar to charge one battery you wont even notice on your electric bill
<inetpro> hmm... also true
<Kilos> so imo its a bit much to spend unless we have days with no power at a time
<inetpro> but I need to start somehwere man
<Kilos> did you look at the movie link i put here about 2 weeks back about fuelless power generator
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> was a long movie
<Kilos> 2.5 hours
<inetpro> and did it help you yet? Have you built your very own home made power station yet?
<Kilos> using caps and self wound coils ant a steup transformer i think it was you make power that can run pcs and tvs etc
<Kilos> when ive built one successfully i will feedback
<Cryterion> http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=372M0901 15A Solar charge controller for R170
<Kilos> if that works, after first outlay power is free
<Kilos> sigh man
<Kilos> im waiting for ian to get components and then find time to bring them
<Kilos> there thats good for R170
<Kilos> 15 amp will charge a battery that it cooks
<Kilos> way too much so safe 
<Cryterion> yep, 50W panel is nowhere near that
<Kilos>  batteris charge lekker in few hours at about 3 amps
<inetpro> Kilos: you still need connectors for output to the inverter
<Kilos> from battery to controller
<inetpro> for the next step
<Kilos> then from controller to inverter?
<inetpro> see http://cdn.24.co.za/files/Cms/General/d/2961/9f4211d6375b466982d79d76b90dd6e3.png
<Kilos> you can connect inverters straight to battery i think
<Kilos> oh you bypassing battery
<Kilos> or not using one
<Kilos> or is that right top thing supposed to be the battery
<inetpro> Kilos: read the part "Controlling the charge"
<inetpro> at http://www.htxt.co.za/2015/02/10/beat-loadshedding-on-a-budget-take-your-tech-solar-for-r1-271/
<Cryterion> Remember as well, the cables from battery to inverter must be thick
<Cryterion> 1 Amp at 240V is the same as 20 Amp at 12V
<Kilos> jumper cables
<Cryterion> Yes
<Kilos> they cheap at checkers
<Cryterion> those will eventually burn out, depending on how much current your using
<Kilos> The second piece of kit, the charge controller, isn’t absolutely necessary if you really know what you’re doing, but it is a good idea all the same. 
<inetpro> and the inverter adds an extra load, and will eventually drain the battery even if your gear is off
<Kilos> i dont think it will be much power
<inetpro> so the inverter is not something I want to add soon
<Kilos> ya the inverter is the bug in the whole system
<Cryterion> Better to have it, will prevent over charging the battery and regulates the voltage supply from the panel
<inetpro> the laptop can run on its own battery for a long time
<Kilos> i dont know if pro has decided on the panel yet
<inetpro> Cryterion: but is that not the job of the rgulator to control the charge of the battery?
<Kilos> i would first get a battery and voltage controller for router
<Cryterion> Charge controller and regulator are essentially the same thing
<Cryterion> If you regulating the panel to 12V then the battery cannot overcharge above 12V
<Kilos> actually inetpro we need to go back to the start
<inetpro> ok?
<Kilos> WAYTTD
<Kilos> what do you want to run when power off
<Cryterion> An open circuit 12V panel reads about 19.5V, which means it will keep charging the battery trying to reach 19.5V
<inetpro> Long term goal: cut the ties from the grid
<inetpro> Short term goal: stay online when load shedding happens
<Kilos> you said you must start somewhere
<Kilos> ok imo shrtterm is battery and voltage controller or regulator
<Kilos> this for lappy and router right?
<inetpro> lappy is fine, it's the LTE router that really needs backup power
<Kilos> you only need an inverter for something that needs 220v
<Kilos> for router just battery and regulator 
<inetpro> Kilos: well I need to charge from somewhere as well
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you have a charger
<Cryterion> inetpro, does your router have an external plug regulator? I.E. is there 220V or 12V going into the router?
<Kilos> ac one
<Kilos> 12v
<Kilos> Cryterion  12v
<Kilos> so for minimal outlay
<Cryterion> Then it only needs to be connected directly to the battery, but better via a 12V regulator
<Kilos> regulator to feed router
<Kilos> and cable through  wall to outside with crocodile clamps for car battery
<inetpro> Cryterion: the router has a standard two prong plug charger with input of 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz, 0.5A
<Cryterion> You could safely go Panel ---> Regulator ----> Battery ----> Router
<Cryterion> grrrr, then it'll need an inverter
<Kilos> for?
<Kilos> all 220 will need inverter
<inetpro> output = 12.0V at 1.0 A
<Cryterion> ah
<Kilos> inetpro  can you get your car near window where router is
<Cryterion> then you can just take out the charger and feed battery direct to the router
<inetpro> :-P
<Kilos> power for a router will be fine with flex
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> to strand flex like for lights
<inetpro> flex?
<Kilos> day twee draaitjies wat aan mekaar geheg is
<Cryterion> inetpro, think of speaker wire, just the cheaper type, called twinflex
<Kilos> vit lampe en so aan
<inetpro> link?
<Kilos> same kinda thing
<Kilos> speaker wirte
<Kilos> wire
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> it si on all bedside lamps
<Kilos> is
<Kilos> daai goed
<inetpro> ok, ek verstaan
<Kilos> checkers has that too
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<Kilos> night mazal 
<inetpro> mazal: goeie nag
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> inetpro  did you answer
<Kilos> can your car get near router room
<Kilos> then you can try before you buy
<inetpro> where do I get that funny connetor that goes into the router
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> communica
<Kilos> or any radio shop
<inetpro> what do i search for?
<inetpro> and how do I know to get the right size?
<Kilos> you take the old charger with and show them what plug you want
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> then you solder flex inside
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> if you go to a radio or tv repair shop they will solder it for you
<inetpro> ah, good idea
<Kilos> might even do it free
<Kilos> maybe even auto electricians
<kulelu88> you old-school afrikaaner okes are solid with handywork
<Kilos> even gremble could do it
<inetpro> should perhaps make it so it can plug into the cigarette lighter plug
<Kilos> you can do that too
<inetpro> then build the other side to connect to the battery
<Kilos> you get those plugs as well
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> lighter plud on one side and other side the router plug
<inetpro> ja man, then I can use it interchangably for other purposes
<Kilos> oic what you mean
<inetpro> but how do I get just 1A from the car battery?
<Kilos> so from battery to lighter female and lighter mails for other things you want to connect
<Cryterion> inetpro, the car lighter is probably capable of about 5A, you'll only draw what the router needs
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> the router will only takes what it needs or you regulator will sort it
<Cryterion> as long as your supply is higher than the demand then your fine
<Kilos> car battery can reach way over 50 amps if needed
<Kilos> just measure when starter starts turning
<Cryterion> yeah, but the lighter plug is fused, normally about at about5A
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but not fused the way he wants to do it
<Cryterion> then he more Amps available :)
<Kilos> you get inline fuse holders as well
<inetpro> so don't they sell such a fused lighter plugs with connectors to a battery?
<Kilos> he will have more availble than what flex can handle
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the lighter plug gets wired into cars wiring so fuse is on fuse bow
<Kilos> you could ask a radio/tv repair shop to put a fuse holder in the flex for you
<Cryterion> inetpro: http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=72M3585
<inetpro> aha
<inetpro> thanks Cryterion
<Cryterion> they might have the other cable, just can't find it on their site, but they'll have all the bits to make one
<Kilos> sjoe you can build it for much less imo
<inetpro> that looks exactly like one of the parts that I need
<Cryterion> just country wide, so should be a branch near you somewhere
<Cryterion> they, not just
<Cryterion> that's site price Kilos, I get less 20% on most stuff from them
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well her must measure the length flex he needs for starters
<Cryterion> true
<Kilos> always a bit longer than needed
<inetpro> so what is it that kills a device?
<inetpro> is the regulator / charge controller there to rgulate just the voltage?
<Kilos> no the cureent alowed through
<Kilos> wbb debs
<inetpro> ah, obviously those things check the load of the battery and stop charging when it's full
<Cryterion> Regulators regulate the voltage, but are they themselves are limited to a current rating
<Cryterion> yes
<Cryterion> inetpro: when you connect a voltage source to say a flat battery, the source voltage and battery voltage equalise to a state that is higher than that of the battery
<Cryterion> this voltage continues to rise towards the original source voltage, (Hence charging mode)
<Cryterion> the charge controller monitors this, and when that voltage reaches the right level, it disconnects the source from the battery, as battery is now full
<Cryterion> A regulator itself just regulates the voltage, I.E. if the source is above 12V, the regulator only sends out 12V 
<inetpro> Cryterion: ty
<Cryterion> np
<inetpro> how do I check the polarity of a coaxial barrel connector?
<Cryterion> hmmm
<inetpro> they say center-positive is the most common, but some systems use center-negative
<inetpro> You do not want to get the polarity mixed up!
<Cryterion> yeah, sometimes they in verse, normal is centre positive, best way is a multimetre
<Cryterion> but coaxial cable is normally for signals and not power btw
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_power_connector
<Kilos> you guys getting there
<inetpro> guess I'm just referring to the common DC power connectors
<Cryterion> ok, coaxial power connector is normally + centre, often there's a small picture next to the connector (Check on your Router) that'll show you
<Kilos> ok guys, keep up the good work. see ya tommorrow
<Cryterion> ok Kilo's, goodnight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos
<Kilos> lemme know the outcome of all this tomorrow
<inetpro> haha... 
<Cryterion> inetpro, maybe invest in a multimetre, you can get a cheap working of the shelf one for about R60 at most hardware stores
<inetpro> Cryterion: I have a small one
<Cryterion> That's the ideal way to check
<inetpro> but not sure how I would check polarity with it
<Cryterion> put the dial onto 20VDC
<Cryterion> Black probe into GND/COMM and red probe into VAC
<inetpro> ah interesting
<inetpro> just can't seem to find this thing now... will look tomorrow and see
<Cryterion> inetpro: http://www.engineersgarage.com/tutorials/dc-voltage-current-testing
<Cryterion> ok
<inetpro> thanks for the link
<Cryterion> np
#ubuntu-za 2015-08-02
<octoquad> morning all
<Kilos> hi octoquad wb
<Kilos> morning everyone
<octoquad> howdy Kilos
<Cryterion> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<gremble> Good afternoon
<mazal> Hi
<gremble> hey mazal 
<inetpro> good evening 
<inetpro> Kilos: R750 for a universal car charger kit at incredible corruption 
<inetpro> with all kinds of bits and pieces 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> what is that universal car charger kit consist off
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> what you wanna charge
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, I'm not buying it 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> doesn't have everything I want anyway 
<Kilos> what all do you want'
<Kilos> where are you starting
<inetpro> battery clamps 
<Kilos> they come with jumper cables
<inetpro> Was just saying for interest sake 
<Kilos> or you get then at any battery shop
<inetpro> 750 is madness 
<Kilos> arent there any on that charger
<Kilos> yes of course
<inetpro> I'll make my own gadget 
<Kilos> did you look at that charger
<Kilos> the one for incubator
<inetpro> not yet 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> look man
<Kilos> there might be clamps on it
<Kilos> or on the incubator
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
 * inetpro not at home 
<Kilos> oh ok
<squish102> so far win 10 hasn't broken anything.. wow
<inetpro> squish102: hmm, you got lost in the wrong channel? 
<inetpro> this one is called Ubuntu ZA 
<inetpro> :-$ 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> actually more like >:)
<inetpro> or :-J
<Cryterion> inetpro, saw a cheap universal car charger kit at a market for R150 today, didn't get it, but looked into the idea of making a variable one, 3-24VDC
<inetpro> 3-24VDC ?
 * inetpro will try to go to Communica during the week
<Cryterion> that's the range
<inetpro> not even sure where they are these days
<Cryterion> squish102 are you around still?
<Cryterion> inetpro: last time I dealt with them PTA and CPT
<inetpro> it's about time I do some home made thingy for a change
<Cryterion> then get a soldering iron and some solder :)
 * inetpro likes their website
<inetpro> I have a soldering iron hidden away somewhere in the house
<Cryterion> I get most my stuff from mantech, specialised connectors from communica
<Cryterion> make yourself a wooden workbench for electronics in your garage, make sure you have a pc at it, lots can be done there
<inetpro> think I need the MP137S connector for the router http://www.communica.co.za/Catalog/Details/P0031509766
<Cryterion> looks right to me
<inetpro> just R5.24
<Cryterion> std for 12dvc, most normal people only use the smaller ones for lower voltage
<Cryterion> http://www.rt.com/usa/311383-windows-opt-out-privacy/ for those interested in reading
<inetpro> btw, I checked the polarity and the middle is +, as expected 
<Cryterion> win10 in all out invasive on privs by default, even by clause in there eul
<Cryterion> kwl, that's normal
<inetpro> yikes! 
 * inetpro takes note to stay far away from win10
<mazal> Cryterion, huh ?
<Cryterion> mazal?
<mazal> Elaborate please
<mazal> invasive in what ways
<Cryterion> link up there ^^^^, I'll look for the other one I've seen
<Cryterion> mazal: http://www.rt.com/usa/311304-new-windows-privacy-issues/
<Cryterion> “We will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your content (such as the content of your emails, other private communications or files in private folders), when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary to.”
<Cryterion> there's the clause
<mazal> Reading it now thanx
<mazal> Wow
<mazal> And that is only what is known. I still say there is a huge hidden agenda with that OS. Something under the hood that nobody knows about
<mazal> M$ has never and never will give anybody anything fro "free". There is big reasons why they are so desperate to get that junk on as many pc's as fast as possible.
<Cryterion> The OS has become a Trojan being itself
<Cryterion> or Virus if you prefer
<Cryterion> Maybe it's own upgrade is/probably auto install without options! that theoretically makes it a virus
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> freezing here
 * Kilos thinks it is hot water bottle time
 * Cryterion has the dog keeping his feet warm, so he's all good
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> He walked too much today, so he's passed out there too, doesn't even quim about my feet moving :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> one good thing about win10 is it will push more peeps to linux
<Cryterion> yep, once they've read the eula properly
<Kilos> mazal  here something to strengthen you argument to get them to leave win
<inetpro> Kilos: your incubator charger give 14.78V
<Kilos> there you go then inetpro 
<inetpro> but how do I prevent over charging?
<Kilos> i must have put a cap in there across the output
<Kilos> what do you want?
<inetpro> just thinking ahead
<Kilos> voltage thingie
<inetpro> if I use it for charging the battery
<Kilos> regulator
<inetpro> after load shedding
<Kilos> for a bettery its fine
<Cryterion> inetpro, if the charger only gives out 14.78V you can only charge the battery to 14.78V
<Kilos> battery
<inetpro> so ot won't damage the battery if it stays connected?
<inetpro> it*
<Kilos> that box charged many batteries then got promoted to incubator duty
<Kilos> did i fir gauges on it?
<Kilos> fit
<inetpro> yes
<Cryterion> If you using a 12V sealed lead-acid battery, which should be charged to 13.8V, but I believe and with the new car batteries out (Deep Cycle ones) Audi is charging them 15V
<Kilos> then you can watch as it charges, as the battery gets fuller amps will drop
<inetpro> a gauge for A and one for V
<Kilos> so if your battery is at 10v say
<Cryterion> inetpro, you can check via voltage as well, easier than amps (Volt measurement is parallel - Amps in Series)
<Kilos> amps might go to 5 or so but volts will show where battery is
<Kilos> then as voltage rises amps will drop
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> and if I forget it connected when leaving the house?
<Kilos> we spoke about a voltage regulator last night i think
<Kilos> then you connect when you get home
<Cryterion> Like I said last night inetpro, as an example, measure your battery (+-10V as flat) measure your source charger (14.78V), then connect the 2
<Kilos> but that regulator thing
<Cryterion> measure again and you
<Kilos> will be for the router only
<Cryterion> you'll prob get about 11volts
<Kilos> the charger can go straight on battery
<inetpro> Cryterion: I totally get that... just trying to understand how it works if you keep a home made charger like this connected to the battery and leaving it on charge (eg: even foregetting about it) for a lenghty period
<Kilos> im sure it will be ok
<Cryterion> if it is regulated to a certain voltage, it cannot go above that voltage
<Cryterion> I.E. if you're connecting the 14.78V charger to a battery, it'll keep charging the battery until the battery has 14.78V
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> ok
<Cryterion> hence, charge controller and regulator are essentially the same thing in that situation
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> and inetpro it is yours
<Kilos> when eskom becomes reliable again hatch eggs with it
<inetpro> haha... real hens are a much better at that game than any manmade gadget
<Kilos> but if you are still worried you can fir a charge controller in between it and the battery
<Kilos> i agree
<Cryterion> keep it going rather, next 5 years at least
<Kilos> but i was breeding eggs fom broiler stock hens and roosters
<Kilos> they dont go broody
<Kilos> hence the bantams moved in as well
<Kilos> but i was selling around 20 chickens of 3kg about every week so needing the extra incubator  that could run off 12v
<Cryterion> heating is difficult at 12V, I'd rather go 220AC there
<Kilos> i was on a farm with no power
<Cryterion> ah
<Kilos> and the incubator is a 12v one
<Kilos> made for chicks especially
<Kilos> all made of polustyrene foam i think its called
<Kilos> polystyrene
<Cryterion> insulator
<Kilos> but as with all incubators anything over a 50% hatch rate is acceptable
<Kilos> the whole box is polustyrene for heat loss purposes i suppose
<Cryterion> yep, polystyrene is an insulator
<Kilos> i got same results as from the 220 wooden one i used when i had power
<Cryterion> wood is as well
<inetpro> Kilos: so what is the official name for flex cable?
<inetpro> wire
<Kilos> twin flex
 * inetpro trying to find it at www.communica.co.za
<Kilos> do you have a bedside lamp
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im sure even checkers has it
 * inetpro needs to make a list of all required items
<Kilos> and all hardware shops
<inetpro> why not get everything at communica if I'm gonna go there anyway?
<Kilos> you can
<Kilos> 8i still wish Guest20640 would go lurk elsewhere
<inetpro> tell me, for interest sake, do you loose 12V DC power over distance of say 100m?
<Kilos> no spies needed here
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> but why 100 metre
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> no just wondering
<Kilos> if you short the 2 at the end of the 100m it will still melt the flex
<Kilos> there should be some loss but not enough to stop a router working
<inetpro> http://www.cctvcamerapros.com/AC-DC-voltage-drop-cable-distance-s/846.htm
<Cryterion> inetpro: you lose over cable resistance, 100m is minimal
<Kilos> i dont understand all that
<Kilos> i dont think you will get volt drop but the further you go the less current you will be able to draw
<Kilos> i think
<inetpro> yep, looks like it 
<Cryterion> cable resistance comes more into count for low (very low) signals. A 0.5mm2 cable carrying 12VDC power over 100m would prob drop to about 11.9V
<Cryterion> at most
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> AWG = American Wire Gauge 
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> 0.5mm2 cable can handle as a rule of thumb 5A
<Cryterion> 1mm2 10A, 2.5mm2 25A
<inetpro> Kilos: cable size is specified in AWG which stands for "American Wire Gauge"
<Cryterion> inetpro: yes on the awg
<Cryterion> rather work in mm2 for power
<Kilos> i have always just done things not worried about  the specs
<Cryterion> especially distance, this is SA, not US
<Kilos> that was for geeks
<Kilos> i, only hu,am
<Kilos> human
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> even getting bad at that
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> one good thing from all this
<Kilos> no loadshedding prob for our chair
 * Kilos smiles
<inetpro> Wire Resistance and Voltage Drop Calculator: http://www.bulkwire.com/wireresistance.asp
<inetpro> very interesting
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> V=IR 
<Kilos> maybe next ill start a #ubuntu-world channel
<Kilos> v=i/r
<Cryterion> nope V=IR
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> I = V/R
<Cryterion> R = V/I
<Cryterion> W = VI
<Kilos> i even forget what i is for
<Kilos> volts amps resistance
<Cryterion> I is current Amps
<Kilos> ty
<Cryterion> W should be P = watts
<Kilos> volts x amps is watts
<Cryterion> yep, same as the VA spec
<Cryterion> kVA = kW
<Kilos> no place to remember more stuff
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> no place even for vim or python
<Cryterion> std memory recalls for me now 
<Cryterion> was surprised this morning, my highest failed sshd login attempts from any ip address was 13
<Kilos> ill just stay as a greeter bot , much easier
<inetpro> so the lower the AWG = the thicker the wire?
<Cryterion> no, thinner I think
<Kilos> the thicker the wire the less loss there is
<Kilos> and more current carrying capability
<Kilos> thats why cable from battery to starter is so thick
<Cryterion> cause starter can draw 50A
<inetpro> The number associated with AWG indicates the "thickness" of cable used.  As the number is reduced, cable thickness increases.
<Kilos> starter motor chews power
<Cryterion> 50x12 = 600Watts
<Cryterion> 600watts x 1 hr = 36kwh power if you want to compare the energy usage to your electricity bill
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> think I got it wrong 3.6kwh
<Kilos> wow only us 3 here tonight
 * inetpro trying to understand why a thinner cable is recommended with a shorter distance
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> to save costs
<Kilos> and easier to work with
<Cryterion> I think the 50 is wrong, starter draws a sh*t load more as it can flatten an 80AH in 10mins
<Kilos> starters draw over 50 amp
<Cryterion> more like 500A
<Kilos> up to 100 or more with large engines
<Cryterion> 80AH battery can supply 80A for 1 hours
<Kilos> the prob being it s for a second or so
<Cryterion> 500A draw will flatten a fully charged battery after 10mins
<Kilos> and most likely bend some plates
<Cryterion> yep
<Cryterion> so my 36kwh turns to 360kwh
<kulelu88> Does anybody know how to install node.js via the PPA on ubuntu?
<inetpro> kulelu88: what PPA?
<kulelu88> https://nodesource.com/blog/nodejs-v012-iojs-and-the-nodesource-linux-repositories
<kulelu88> I'm wondering if there are any dependencies
<Cryterion> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16302436/install-node-js-on-ubuntu-12-10
<Cryterion> try there!
<Cryterion> looks like it needs python
<Kilos> oh there was a command for that
<Kilos> apy-depends i think
<Kilos> apt-depends
<inetpro> original PPA is now deprecated and you should have already migrated to the new repository for Ubuntu
<kulelu88> yeah, nodesource is the new PPA. chris lea is deprecated
<superfly> kulelu88: I haven't needed to install NodeJS from a PPA. which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Cryterion> inetpro and Kilos sending you an xls file I made, will help you guys with the offgrid thing
<squish102> Cryterion: yip i'm around
<kulelu88> superfly: 14.04. Ubuntus version is 0.10 and the latest stable is 0.12
<Cryterion> Heya
<Cryterion> You want it as well?
<Cryterion> oops wrong convo
<Kilos> i missed the accept thing
<Cryterion> squish102, can you get to links above, about windows 10
<Kilos> failed
<inetpro> Cryterion: email?
<Kilos> where is the accept thing
<Cryterion> can send via it
<superfly> kulelu88: ah. I guess then the question is, "do you really need 0.12?"
<squish102> Cryterion: I don't see links
<Kilos> why dcc not working
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Cryterion  try again i found it
<Cryterion> http://www.rt.com/usa/311383-windows-opt-out-privacy/
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm not sure. I just need a JS interpreter to run these 2 CLI JS files (I am working on another coding piece that is similar to the Python 1 you helped me with a while ago)
<Cryterion> http://www.rt.com/usa/311304-new-windows-privacy-issues/
<squish102> ahh thanks, will check it out
<kulelu88> plus, I use docker as my venv, so it gets complicated to install shit 
<Cryterion> squish102
<Cryterion> ah you got them
<superfly> kulelu88: we're using Docker at work, and NodeJS, on 14.04, without problems. Just make sure you install the "nodejs-legacy" package too
<squish102> google knows SOOOOOOO much about me, i probably don't mind sharing with microsoft
<Kilos> feed the snake till its big enough to swallow you
<kulelu88> superfly: do you use nginx/apache as a containerized webserver also? I was trying to assist some guy yday who wanted to create a micro-service setup and reverse-proxy nginx, but the tuts he found didn't have nginx as a container
 * Cryterion refuses to use google
<kulelu88> if you guys know of a secure email provider, I'd like to migrate away from gmail. 
<superfly> kulelu88: I rolled my own on Linode in the UK.
<Cryterion> build you own, not secure if not
<superfly> (email)
<superfly> kulelu88: no, our nginx actually lives on the physical box, due to how we use our containers
<kulelu88> superfly: can I piggyback on your server? UK is not secure though . switzerland maybe, not UK
 * Cryterion is still waiting for telkom to pull there fingers out
<Cryterion> superfly, yes email, not secure unless you control the entire server, IE your own hardware
<squish102> i use so many google services, i don't know what i would do without it
<squish102> just got notification in google now, that my package arrived at my front door
<kulelu88> squish102: do you believe in "cloud" ?
<Cryterion> I was always reluctant to sign up to them, and still manage without it
<squish102> i'm more of the opinion, ifit adds value tome, track me all you want
<Cryterion> I believe it's there, don't want it though
<kulelu88> privacy debates never end well on IRC
<squish102> same way as making notes/lists and then tell me when i go close to the shop
<kulelu88> a regtige naai was arguing with me on the node channel about privacy issues
<Cryterion> yeah well, I prefer my privacy, can only offer help to those that want out
<Kilos> my goed is mu goed
<Kilos> my 
 * Cryterion agrees
<kulelu88> alright, so node 0.10 it is
<kulelu88> superfly: do you have a dockerfile for node.js I can borrow?
<superfly> kulelu88: actually, I was using a docker image which is based on Ubuntu
<superfly> have you checked dockerhub?
<superfly> and I wasn't using nodejs for my app, just for my build tools
<kulelu88> yeah, I'm guessing the install is greatly simplified with the ubuntu version. Here is my current dockerfile:
<kulelu88> https://pastee.org/cm566
<superfly> kulelu88: use phusion/baseimage -- it's built off ubuntu 14.04, but "done correctly"
<superfly> kulelu88: also, you might want to see if there's already a dockerimage with NodeJS at registry.hub.docker.com
<kulelu88> superfly: I prefer rolling my own, as I use an ubuntu base and split all my envs into distinct environments (currently I have quite a few python ones)
<superfly> https://registry.hub.docker.com/u/phusion/baseimage/
<kulelu88> wow, I never knew about it. I will swap ubuntu out with it when I have time to do so
<superfly> I only found out about it because one of the pre-built docker files I use uses it.
<kulelu88> how do you call to it? FROM baseimage? 
<superfly> FROM phusion/baseimage
<kulelu88> wow,  I just learnt something important about my docker usage. ftw!! thank superfly 
<superfly> You're welcome
<superfly> kulelu88: at work we've moved from VMs to Docker containers
<superfly> we also moved from Jenkins to Go-CD
<kulelu88> jenkins is the automated build tool right??
<squish102> superfly: what kind of VM's?
<superfly> squish102: Initially VirtualBox, but also KVM
<superfly> kulelu88: er, continuous integration
<superfly> kulelu88: not quite the same, but yes, it can also do automated builds
<squish102> guess i need to go figure out docker stuff now :(
<kulelu88> superfly: can you explain what is the purpose of using virtualization if say, I am already just using a VPS?
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<superfly> kulelu88: a VPS is already virtualised
<superfly> you don't want to use kvm or xen in a VPS
<kulelu88> so virtualization only makes sense when you are running your own actual hardware? 
<superfly> then you definitely want to use Docker instead
<superfly> yes
<superfly> and even then, maybe not
<kulelu88> I guess I've never had the opportunity to see server-scaling and a proper use-case for docker in production
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<squish102> hmm, so what type of workload runs in docker?
<kulelu88> squish102: it is a lightweight version of running something like KVM
<squish102> actually maybe a different question for all the smart people here.
<superfly> I'll answer all y'all now, just gotta take care of a wriggling baby right now
<squish102> ihave old thin terminals with IE 6 and old RDP client that need to connect to newer web sites. Anyone know what I can do to proxy the traffic somehow?
<superfly> squish102: you do realise you're on a Linux channel, right?
<squish102> today I run them through a microsoft terminal server farm that autoscales up to about27 honking big servers
<squish102> superfly: hoping linux had an answer
<superfly> squish102: linux IS the answer :-P
<superfly> squish102: when you say, "proxy", what do you mean?
<kulelu88> I saw "IE6" and my brain shut off
<squish102> so today, then se the old RDP client to connect to theterminal server and
<superfly> kulelu88, squish102: you'd use virtualisation when you have multiple different operating systems, and you don't need an entire OS-in-a-box. For most of what I'm doing, VMs are not really necessary
<squish102> then log into AD, which opens an IE 11 browser that then connects to the sites
<superfly> kulelu88, squish102: You'd use docker for when you have specific requirements to run a particular app on the same OS as your host.
<squish102> i think irun about 50 terminal sessions per machine
<kulelu88> squish102: are you a windows sysadmin?
<squish102> nope
<squish102> more of a solution architect
<superfly> kulelu88, squish102: With docker, you can create one image, and then spin up multiple containers using that single image. With VMs, depending on the tech, you need to create a new VM for every instance you want running
<kulelu88> squish102: is your company non-IT and in another market?
<squish102> so if all I needed was abrowser in an image, would docker work?
<squish102> retail company, with old thin clients that boot XP
<superfly> squish102: possibly. Not sure how it work work with Windows, I only have Linux experience.
<kulelu88> squish102: its somewhat difficult to put GUI apps into containers (images are static, containers are what are used)
<superfly> Last time I used Windows was over 10 years ago.
<squish102> and it would cost too much to replace thin clients in the stores
<kulelu88> docker doesn't work natively on windows. it is, afterall, based on a kernel tool 
<squish102> ok
<superfly> kulelu88: I think there's a version that will run on Windows, but yeah, not sure how it works.
<kulelu88> squish102: you can pay superfly and I and we will swap out your windows XP with linux thin clients
<kulelu88> superfly: you need to use virtualbox and RancherOS (AFAIK)
<squish102> i would need about 13000 of them :P
<kulelu88> squish102: are all 13000 thin clients connected to a network?
<superfly> RancherOS? Never heard of it.
<squish102> they not all connected all the time... but lots of them
<kulelu88> superfly: it is similar to phusion in that it is built for docker, but it is stripped down to about 20MB to act as the "host" OS that you install docker on top of
<squish102> they connect to amazon aws
<superfly> ah
<kulelu88> squish102: do these 13000 terminals just need a browser to work? You don't need docker for them. you just need a network management tool and you can keep them updated through a main server
<squish102> they so limited, I cannot update them... therefor the need to have them "proxy" through the MS terminal server farm
<kulelu88> squish102: with a central server, updates are sent from the server to the clients. 
<kulelu88> XP is not even supported anymore D:
<squish102> there is no space on the thin clients for any updates
<squish102> yes, but to replace them would cost a whole lot of money
<kulelu88> squish102: you'll first have to wipe them of XP and then install your open source OS
<kulelu88> I think FNB run exclusively on ubuntu now
<squish102> yip, if icould only figureout how todothat remotely
<squish102> and this surface tablet keyboard sucks
<kulelu88> squish102: that is what I am telling you :P you can do it remotely
<squish102> i guess it all depends on the management software. don't even know the chips in them
<kulelu88> let me show you what you can use
<squish102> based on the fact that they have no space to install anything on
<kulelu88> http://saltstack.com/community/
<kulelu88> you'll at least need to investigate what hardware is on them
<squish102> I cannot get an agent running on them to even monitor them
<kulelu88> if they can hold XP on them, they can hold most ubuntu installs
<squish102> they run XP embedded, afaik
<squish102> ok will check it out thanks
<kulelu88> they are thin clients, meaning they are using somewhat slow processors/motherboards to run windows XP that uses only 1 browser window (and can't do anything else) ?
<squish102> wyse terminals bought about 12 years ago
<squish102> maybe 15 years ago
<kulelu88> does your company want to upgrade them or is it just something you thought about?
<squish102> they want asolution to running 25-35 servers in amazon, only to do this
<squish102> i told them replace thehardware with ipads
<kulelu88> what is happening in amazon? are you rendering something via a webpage to the clients via amazon?
<squish102> no, irun MS terminal servers
<squish102> on each one, that handles about 50 RDP sessions from the thin clients
<kulelu88> it sounds like someone sold your company 1 weird systems solution
<kulelu88> aah now I get it
<squish102> well it worked just great until the websites started blocking ie 6
<kulelu88> what exactly do these thin terminals do? remote desktop sessions consume a lot of ram afaik
<squish102> if i could somehow proxy IE6/old rdp client, through something other than MS terminal servers, they would behappy
<squish102> they boot up thin client, it opens RDP session with amazon aws, they log in, it starts IE 11 browser and points towebsite
<kulelu88> you won't find luck with windows doing that. maybe try MS server 2003 
<squish102> i don't think rdp client uses that much
<kulelu88> squish102: that sounds like an awful way to do something much simpler like using SSH instead
<superfly> heh. so docker on windows just uses a very lightweight Linux VM, and you can only create and run Linux-based images
<squish102> kulelu88: not sure how ssh helps me
<kulelu88> squish102: SSH is equivalent to RDP in that you can login to the network using it
<kulelu88> it is a completely different architecture, albeit cheaper than replacing all systems with ipads
<squish102> in the store they need to use a website that only accepts IE 11. The only tools they have is an IE 6 and rdp client
<kulelu88> there's your first problem. a website that only supports IE11
<squish102> or should isay, doesn't accept IE 6
<squish102> anymore
<kulelu88> second issue is outdated terminals that cannot be updated centrally and use IE6, which is a dangerous browser (many security holes)
<squish102> yes, so now we don't have asecurity problem, because it uses rdp
<kulelu88> squish102: it is a problem
<kulelu88> Even if you use RDP to access the network, IE6 is a vulnerability
<squish102> i was maybe thinking of using rdp to linux and have firefox or chrome sessions foreach store
<kulelu88> it's like saying your house is built of thick concrete but your fence is using thin barbwire
<squish102> ithink those thin terminals areon a secure private vlan to amazon and go over aprivate mpls network
<squish102> but you right
<superfly> squish102: so, I'm confused... this website, it's outside of your control?
<squish102> if someone got onto the thin terminals, they could get some store sales numbers etc
<squish102> yes
<squish102> itisfor hiring new people
<kulelu88> squish102: with the SSH architecture, you just need a lightweight linux with an updated browser. the thin clients then SSH into the network and they then use the browser via a proxy plugin to access the private website
<squish102> this keyboard is so screwed up
<kulelu88> superfly: I also don't quite understand how their architecture works
<superfly> yeah, it seems overly convoluted.
<superfly> squish102: you don't work for Ackermans, do you?
 * superfly worked there many years ago, and wouldn't put it past them to do something like this
<squish102> it is person in store, stilling infront of a 15 year old thin terminal, with keyboard and monitor. Switch it on, it boots up, rdp client starts automatically and connects to amazon aws MS terminal server "farm", logs in and goes straight to a web browser (new one) that points toawebsite outsideof my control
<kulelu88> I think I know what type of company sold them this solution
<kulelu88> there are multiple points of failure I see there
<squish102> does that help?
<kulelu88> squish102: yeah it does
<squish102> best solution is figureout ifI can change the OS on the thin terminals
<squish102> or replace all of them
<kulelu88> squish102: a new solution can be done, but the first important point is the end result... why does the website only work on ie11 in 2015?
<squish102> sorry, not IE 11 but anything newer than ie 6
<squish102> something to do with TTL orsomething
<squish102> TLS
<squish102> cannot remember
<kulelu88> squish102: why do you need RDP? is the website resource-hungry that a thin client couldn't process it? 
<superfly> kulelu88: he needs RDP because the site doesn't work on IE6
<squish102> yes
<kulelu88> aah
<kulelu88> wow
 * kulelu88 scratches head
<squish102> i've been doing that for years
<kulelu88> if you have a decent budget, you can update all the software to use open source at a fraction of replacing hardware
<squish102> well only 6 minutes left on my battery
<kulelu88> I kind of feel bad for you for being in charge of that clusterfuck squish102 
<squish102> yes, they keep wanting me to drop the amazon aws price which runs aabout R10 mil ayear
<kulelu88> wat the actual fuck ...
<kulelu88> 10 million :/
<superfly> WAT?!
<superfly> It's all those Windows servers
<kulelu88> I think I just peed myself and shat myself and died inside 
<kulelu88> squish102: step number 1, get the CTO fired
<squish102> that is what the solution costs..but it will cost approx R100 mil to replace terminals
<kulelu88> hows that AWS budget superfly :D :D :D :"""""""D
<superfly> kulelu88: I know, right?!
<superfly> wow, I could do so much for R10mil a year
<squish102> our sharepoint AWS environment isanother R10 mil btw
<kulelu88> squish102: your AWS budget can be reduced to about R2-4 million a year
<superfly> squish102: dude, I have no words...
<kulelu88> wait this holy second
<squish102> and we have not"embraced" the cloud yet, but aremoving there :P
<kulelu88> you guys spend 20 million rand on AWS>??????????????????????
<squish102> run a couple hundred servers in amazon aws, 24x7 and see what it costs :P
<kulelu88> wow, I could literally save you guys 6 million a year 
<kulelu88> or at the very least, help you migrate away from MS servers, which cost how much? R100 grand a year?
<superfly> squish102: what are they using sharepoint for?
<kulelu88> superfly: time to quit our jobs and become devops consultants. this is daylight robbery for these poor customers
<superfly> kulelu88: no thanks, I don't want to quite NN, I don't have to deal with IT managers
<superfly> *quit
<kulelu88> hahaha
<superfly> who all think that Microsoft is the bee's knees
<kulelu88> imagine you tell the CTO, "Okay so I am going to eliminate the need for RDP, which should halve your aws usage, because you won't need to run remote desktops on the cloud" . and then he says "uhmm, what is SSH?"
<kulelu88> RDP on the cloud is like paying a 24x7 rental for running a PC, and they still have the cost of running an actual PC to access the virtual PC
<superfly> squish102: where do the terminal servers live? also AWS?
<superfly> (where do the thin clients boot from?)
<kulelu88> he's probably dc by now superfly 
<kulelu88> 6% battery
<superfly> yeah
<kulelu88> superfly: is this why SA is strong on C# and the MS stack ? because IT managers don't know better?
<superfly> kulelu88: yes
<superfly> because "open source is free, and you get what you pay for"
<kulelu88> wow man, I never knew how inefficient the IT ecosystem is in SA
<superfly> it's not just RSA, it's worldwide
<superfly> less so these days, especially with the cloud
<superfly> but still oh-so-strong
<squish102> sorry, tablet died. now trying from phone
<squish102> but cant read screen well
<superfly> squish102: I was just wondering what you use sharepoint for?
<superfly> squish102:  I've seen people use Drupal for the same sort of thing (in fact, I know some places threw sharepoint out in favour of Drupal)
<squish102> ssh client on phone to weechat session no good
<superfly> oush
<superfly> *ouch
<kulelu88> squish102: your company desperately needs to embrace open source
<superfly> or at least sane IT management
<kulelu88> well I'm just going to put it out there. I am available for devops consulting through contracting @ squish102 :D
<kulelu88> superfly: do you watch tv/series?
<superfly> kulelu88: negative
<kulelu88> was going to ask you about Mr Robot
<squish102> kulelu88: yes, they do. most we do is run a copy jboss
<squish102> although, do you call running oracle linux open source?
<superfly> I wouldn't
<squish102> it is free
<squish102> and the source is open ;/
<squish102> superfly: i dunno, content management, apps mostly on sharepoint
<squish102> every department has a site, and they put their files there.. also apps written that tie into databases
<squish102> not very close to what it is as i try not use it. also it is the company portal
<kulelu88> something tells me this is a listed company squish102 
<squish102> kulelu88: yes, and as you can probably see, a big company 
<squish102> with big problems
<kulelu88> that would explain the R20M hosting budget. They must be making billions in revenue with shoddy IT systems
<kulelu88> if this were America, some security-researcher would hack you guys to prove it :D
<squish102> yes, hope to hit R220B in revenue and pretty sure the chinese are already in our network
<kulelu88> see my message squish102 
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-01
<Kilos> hi magespawn inetpro superfly thatgraemeguy paddatrapper thatgraemeguy theblazehen and others
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<superfly> good evening
<inetpro> Good morning/day/afternoon/evening/night! Happy Monday! Hope you all have a wonderful new week!
<Kilos> ty inetpro and ditto for you sir
<Kilos> chores time
<dlPhreak> Good morning.
<Sicelo> good morning
<dlPhreak> Hi Sicelo 
<Sicelo> how are you?
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo 'lo 'lo
<dlPhreak> Hi thatgraemeguy, Sicelo how are you?
<dlPhreak> I mean I'm good, how are you?
<Sicelo> i'm well, thanks
<dlPhreak> Sicelo: Good to read. Did you have a good weekend?
<magespawn> brb
<Sicelo> yes thanks. weekend was absolutely fine, besides the wind, which i did not like at all
<Sicelo> yourself?
<chesedo> morning all
<dlPhreak> Given that I have very little recollection of the past few days, I would say it must have been a very good weekend, Sicelo ^__^
<dlPhreak> Morning chesedo 
<Sicelo> :p
<theblazehen> Him Kilos
<theblazehen> Busy morning.. Wow
<magespawn> hey back
<andrewlsd> Mornings
 * andrewlsd enters lurk mode
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd, magespawn
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> It annoys me when products insist on having an ssl cert :/ Don't they know that some people do it with a reverse proxy...
<jerit> no greeting tsk
<jerit> :P
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<jerit> theblazehen: I legit didn't know that a thing such as reverse proxy existed until I saw your comment now
<Kilos> you must greet first when im away
<theblazehen> hi jerit
<Kilos> everyone else lurks till you ping them
<theblazehen> jerit: I'm running nginx as a reverse proxy inside my network, as it looks at the Host header, then does a DNS lookup on internal DNS and routes correctly. Then I use caddyserver.com for ssl termination with Lets Encrypt. Use the seperate nginx as caddyserver processes the config at startup = you can only define a group of upstreams, but can't change them based on dns
<theblazehen> So public internet -> caddy -> nginx -> the service you want
<theblazehen> https://smokeping.home.theblazehen.com for example
<chesedo> theblazehen: I use the same (this image https://github.com/jwilder/nginx-proxy) for my docker services on home server
<theblazehen> chesedo: I saw that when I was looking before. You need to do add the env vars for each new host though?
<theblazehen> chesedo: https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/caddyfile.ext and https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/nginx.conf
<theblazehen> Also, caddy requests ssl cert as soon as a request for a hostname comes in. So, very simple example:
<chesedo> theblazehen: yes, env for each container that you want to proxy
<jerit> O_o I think this is all over my head right now
<chesedo> theblazehen: guess caddy is way faster too?
<theblazehen> I can run `docker run --name testdockernginxthing nginx`, then go to https://testdockernginxthing.home.theblazehen.com
<theblazehen> chesedo: Supposed to be
<theblazehen> HTTP 2, written in go etc
<theblazehen> I actually just ran the docker command
<theblazehen> Check it out
<theblazehen> `lxc exec dockerHost -- docker run --name testdockernginxthing nginx ` literally all I did
<chesedo> wow, will do... gotta go for now
<theblazehen> cheers
 * theblazehen is planning on having caddy and nginx running as a caching reverse proxy on my dedicated server.
<theblazehen> Home host has 32 GB RAM, 64 GB SSD cache and 3 TB usable storage, pretty good i5, but a 1 mbit upload speed
<theblazehen> Dedicated server has 2 TB HDD storage, only 8 GB RAM, some xeon processor but a 500mbit up / down link, unmetered
<theblazehen> And home host has a lot lower latency
<theblazehen> Going Desktop (LAN) -> router (running pfSense) -> bridge on pfSense (I bridge the physical interface for servers with the openvpn L2 VPN) -> caddy -> nginx -> service in less than 0.7 ms
<theblazehen> Compared to a 213 ms RTT to my dedicated server
 * theblazehen needs a bigger SSD. HDD light is on a large amount of the time
<theblazehen> $ (lxc list | grep RUNNING; lxc exec dockerHost -- docker ps | grep -v CONTAINER; echo removes the header &>/dev/null) | wc -l
<theblazehen> 33
<theblazehen> One annoying thing is docker images which insist on using a specific port internally. Since I don't use the docker port forwarding I'm stuck with the  internal port
 * theblazehen needs to get my gitlab docker building working
 * andrewlsd goes to look at caddyhost.com
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: You mean caddyserver.com?
 * theblazehen would like to get http://rt.fm/, and put man pages there
<jerit> who knows how to find dog fighting websites on the deepweb?
<jerit> I'm thinking I might be able to find my dog if I could find such websites
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: yes.
<andrewlsd> cheerio all. hope it's a quiet evening o/
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen> https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2014/10/27/ps/ huh. 2nd time I found something helpful on this blog. Highly recommend reading it all
<cal_py> hey guys
<Kilos> hi cal_py 
<Kilos> wb
<cal_py> its been a while lol
<Kilos> yeah where have you been
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<cal_py> how has everyone been?
<Kilos> we all just carry on
<Kilos> how are you?
<Sicelo> what does PPA mean?
<cal_py> good good thanks Kilos started a new job, geting to do cool things with python EVENTUALLY!!!!!!
<Kilos> great cal_py 
<cal_py> have you been to AUS?
<Kilos> leaving on the 30th
<Kilos> booking flight tomorrow so hope the rand doesnt drop again tonight
<cal_py> aish!!!
<cal_py> is ganna be lakka thou
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> no touring, just visiting my girls
<Kilos> be nice to be pampered for 3 months
<cal_py> hehehe
<Kilos> i spose ill come back fat as a pig
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> evening superfly inetpro 
<Kilos> my two ballies
<Kilos> wb ra1v3n 
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> Hi
<superfly> Hi
 * superfly is in bed reading on his Kindle 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-02
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<paddatrapper> Morning thatgraemeguy, magespawn, chesedo, everyone else
<Kilos> morning all, chores time
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy paddatrapper Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo thatgraemeguy theblazehen inetpro superfly and others
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: hi from others, :p
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> haha you head up others
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> So how is the packing, I felt lost when I am to pact :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: looks like I need to pack it all, all of them, lol
<Kilos> packet already 6 months back but now need to repack with stuff for colder weather
<Kilos> what a pain
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<pavlushka> hello magespawn !
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<theblazehen> When you're thinking.. Hmm, how do I do this thing in python.. In bash it would just be`the thing to do`. Ah, you could do it this way. Nope, that's a terrible idea and why did I think of it :|
<theblazehen> Nevermind. 
<theblazehen> Still a bad idea, but I can't use that thing anyway
<Kilos> wbb, booking flight
<ra1v3n> Hello
<magespawn> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> hello mag
<ra1v3n> hello magespawn *
<andrewlsd> IRC, IRC wherefore art thou IRC, a slack by anyother name could have a UX as sweet
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> Hi andrewlsd, yes it is rather quiet today.
<andrewlsd> :-) ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> for the record, "wherefore art thou?" means: "what are you?, NOT "Where are you?"
<andrewlsd> it means "why are you"
<andrewlsd> I thought it means "why are you"
<andrewlsd> as in "for what reason"
<ra1v3n> You may be right
<ra1v3n> lol 
<ra1v3n> ;P
<andrewlsd> either way, we agree that it does *not* mean "where are you"
<ra1v3n> yes indeed
<andrewlsd> Juliet wasn't looking for Romeo, she was bemoaning the fact that he was a Montague and she a Capulet (or vice versa, I can't remember to which family either belonged)
<andrewlsd> </end of grammar lesson>
<ra1v3n> I believe you may be correct
<ra1v3n> yes lol
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> cheers all
<ra1v3n> ciao
<Kilos> w00000000t
<Kilos> superfly inetpro at last
<Kilos> flight booked for 30 august
<Langjan> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> flight booked this after noon
<Kilos> ek baie bly
<Langjan> anybody experiencing snail-like adsl?
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar
<Langjan> Hi Kilos dis baie gawe nuus! Ek ook bly!
<Langjan> So is it 1 September?
<Kilos> adsl prepairing for tomorrows holiday
<Kilos> 30 aug i fly
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> great, which airline?
<Kilos> return 28 november
<Kilos> etihad
<Kilos> cheapest flights available
<Langjan> via dubai?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Ho wlong stopover?
<Kilos> to fly direct is 4 k more expensive
<Kilos> 2 hours in aby dabi
<Langjan> yes amazing but economy of scale, most flights from here to anywhere go via dubai or quatar
<Langjan> sounds great
<Langjan> long flight but you just watch movies or sleep
<Kilos> eish i cant sleep when someone else is driving
<Langjan> my adsl line is running at a few hundred Bits per second! 
<Langjan> Well you may then as well take over if youre that good
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> or sleep!
<Langjan> what diff will it make if youre stressing?
<Kilos> well i will try because being awakr for 28 hours is gonna be tough
<Kilos> i wont stress, this whole thing isnt in my hands
<Kilos> did you see that email Langjan 
<Kilos> the package wasnt delivered
<Kilos> the daughter of the peeps said it was, but then later said no sorry she assumed it was
<jan__> You there Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> you got lost
<Kilos> hehe
<jan__> my adsl is messing around, on/off then 200 Bps!
<Kilos> fone them
<Kilos> complain
<jan__> must be kde messing things up somehow, of eff - same thing!Lmga!
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> nice try
<Kilos> kde running like a dream here
<Kilos> i dont undertand you oom
<jan__> Yes, running after sheep, but I need some serious connection. 
<jan__> watter tand verstaan j nie? 
<jan__> ek het nie veel oor nie
<Kilos> most peeps
<Kilos> especially experienced ones
<Kilos> relise
<Kilos> that if you cant beat them join them
<jan__> who says I cant beat them?
<jan__> I received that hdd, Western Digital 160 GB, no bad sectors, looks like new, R100
<Kilos> great
<jan__> Now my pal doesn't have to write off and replace his desktop like the comp shop were hoping
<jan__> only prob hes going to contaminate it with windopze
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you are learning oom
<Kilos> and turn off your skype, its using half your connection
<jan__> thks for the tip, theyre testing the line at the mo
<jan__> always ready to learn
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i advised kde a year ago
<jan__> only learn good things
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> stubborn old man
<jan__> glad you understand
<jan__> at least Im converted from windopez
<jan__> Kilos, im going to leave you, chat again later when line is working better  
<jan__> ole nagger...
<Kilos> ty for the visit jan__ 
<Kilos> look after yourself
<Kilos> and keep well
<jan__> thks will do, you also
<jan__> Start packing and remember your toothbrush
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> packed 6 months ago
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n Sicelo d`_`b 
<Sicelo> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<ra1v3n> Sorry was cooking
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> homw time chat later all
<magespawn> home time too
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> go safe
<ra1v3n> Goodnight All
<superfly> Zzzzz
<chesedo> superfly: don't make me jealous :P
<Kilos-> hahaha
<Kilos-> superfly are you sick?
<superfly> Net moeg
<Kilos-> then rest sir, sorry for worrying you
<Kilos-> sleep well
<Kilos-> hi kulelu88 
<superfly> The kids are a little sick. I have a sleeping toddler on me 
<Kilos-> shame
<kulelu88> Hey there
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos-> hi magespawn 
<kulelu88> Does anybody work with Pelican/Jinja here?
<magespawn> no kulelu88
<magespawn> had to go look that up.
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight and warm
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos- Good night!
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos- on freenode
<magespawn> good night all
<kulelu88> Maaz: tell Kilos- oom van die berg
<Maaz> kulelu88: Got it, I'll tell Kilos- on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-03
<Kilos> morning all. chores time
<andrewlsd> Happy Local government election day 
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd, Kilos, almal
<magespawn> good morning
<paddatrapper> How things magespawn?
<magespawn> goog and you paddatrapper ?
<magespawn> good too
<paddatrapper> I'm fine thanks
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper magespawn inetpro and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
 * Kilos spoiled
<Kilos> was given maybe 1kg or more of kudu biltong
<magespawn> awesome
<Kilos> yeah , neighbour whose sheep i look after is a good guy
<magespawn> brb reboot
<magespawn> hey
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<superfly> Wow, nice Kilos, you deserve it 
<Kilos> ty superfly 
 * superfly has his thumb marked 
<Sicelo> with 666? :p
<MaNI> anyone having internet speed issues today?
<Sicelo> not me
<magespawn> MaNI: ISP?
<magespawn> ahh isee afrihost
<paddatrapper> MaNI: I have, but that's nothing new...
<magespawn> is it just general, or specific?
<Kilos> slow here as well
<Kilos> took forever just to login to speedtest.net
<MaNI> afrihost, everything
<MaNI> couldn't even speedtest properly
 * superfly seems fine
<magespawn> chat later
<MaNI> yeah seems to have cleared up now
<SEptic> evening
<inetpro> good mornings
<SEptic> hehe
<Kilos> hi inetpro SEptic nsnzero 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos how you doing ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<nsnzero> fighting a stomach bug but finally in recovery mode 
<Kilos> sjoe
<SEptic> thats not lekker
<SEptic> found a rather nagging bug 
<SEptic> in kubuntu
<Kilos> ouch
<SEptic> not my stomach, no pun intended nsnzero
<nsnzero> lol , i wish i was as easy to repair as linux 
<SEptic> working lekker no problems, until tuesday, existing wifi connections refuse to connect and just sit with "waiting for autorization"
<SEptic> rofl
<Kilos> wifi from a router?
<SEptic> both my laptops cant connect to my phone hotspot, but only 1 laptop connects to my wifi router at home
<SEptic> finding one or two posts about NetworkManager and .. wicd i think?
<SEptic> any ideas?
<nsnzero> SEptic: i had a similar problem - its the network manger - did you upgrade it ?
<SEptic> not yet, looking for a post how to
<nsnzero> use synaptic 
<SEptic> ooh this fancy, havent used synaptic before
<SEptic> do i mark to upgrade?
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> tell it reload
<Kilos> then in edit mark all upgrades
<Kilos> or type in the top whatever you want to reinstall which fetches updates for that package
<Sicelo> and if you're on KDE, check if the password wallet is 'open' .. one of the annoyances that make me wish to go back to Gnome asap
<SEptic> aah ok cool, will check
<nsnzero> sorry i opened synaptic and got carried away
<SEptic> i see both laptops have the latest updated versions of network-manager already
<SEptic> rofl
<nsnzero> SEptic: use the force version to roll back to the previous version - that sorted out my problem - you can also lock it so it wont upgrade 
<SEptic> woah, how have i survived this long without using synaptic :/
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you lad?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<SEptic> rolled back the network-manager package ... lets see
<SEptic> meh :|
<Sicelo> logs are your friend .. what do they say?
<SEptic> i need to go look there
<SEptic> pretty sure they'll just say SEptic doesn't know what he is doing
<Sicelo> that's a good start :)
<SEptic> rofl!
<Sicelo> better than not knowing
<SEptic> exactly
<SEptic> i certainly am learning a lot
<SEptic> odd that it's specific to wifi only
<SEptic> cabled and usb tethering work no problems
<SEptic> i found the logs ^_^
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> ssh root@empcountryclub.no-ip.biz
<magespawn> well they went in the wrong place
<magespawn> that
<gremble> You should probably disallow root login with SSH :P
<gremble> That's also what she said
<magespawn> indeed gremble, not my system anymore though
<magespawn> and not type the dyndns in a chat window either
<SEptic> ok, i'm getting closer
<SEptic> i can connect to open wifi networks without passwords
<SEptic> enable passwords then it goes for a ball of smelly stuff
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> SEptic: on you linux machine?
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<SEptic> a notification that pops up after attempting to connect to a hotspot or router says something about unable to send secrets or something
<SEptic> magespawn: yup
<SEptic> kubuntu 16.04
<magespawn> okay then
<Sicelo> toldya earlier
<Sicelo> :p
<SEptic> lol
<magespawn> thats a new one for me
<Sicelo> kde sucks! i miss gnome
<Sicelo> i have got that error lots of times
<Kilos> grrrrr
<magespawn> why not use gnome?
<Sicelo> 19:06 < Sicelo> and if you're on KDE, check if the password wallet is 'open' .. one of the annoyances that make me wish to go back to Gnome asap
<SEptic> "no secrets were provided"
<Sicelo> SEptic: check your password wallet .. you may have to logout/login
<SEptic> ah! ok just a sec
<SEptic> hmmm
<SEptic> looks like wallet manager seems to be going tits up
<Sicelo> yup.
<Sicelo> (i'm not on ubuntu btw)
<SEptic> hectic
<Kilos> i dont use that wallet thing at all
<gremble> I would use a wallet... if I had money
<Kilos> lol
<Sicelo> it doesn't look like you have to explicitly use it -- it's always there in the background protecting any passwords you save in the machine. it's a good feature tbh, _when it works_
<Kilos> btw i will only be online tomorrow night guys. going to apply for pension tomorrow
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Sicelo> all the best man
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> don't correct a typo when saying good night, by then he is gone
<SEptic> "wallet is currently closed"
<SEptic> i click open and nothing happens
<SEptic> unless i disable the wallet subsystem
<magespawn> good luck SEptic 
<magespawn> good night all
<SEptic> time to P A R T Y 
<SEptic> my wifi stuffs is all working now :)
<Sicelo> yay!
<SEptic> Sicelo for president!
<SEptic> i basically disabled the wallet system and rebooted
<SEptic> it makes sense now why it would give the error that it couldnt give out the wifi passwords
<SEptic> coz of the wallet stuff going funky
<Sicelo> wallet locked with heavy padlock :p
<SEptic> so i guess other option is to setup the wallet system completely or maar disable it
<SEptic> lol
<SEptic> wow, blows my mind
<SEptic> ok, but i'm learning
<Sicelo> ;)
<SEptic> ty for the help
<Sicelo> yw
<ra1v3n> Goodnight
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-04
<ra1v3n> Hello all
<superfly> Good evening 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos don't forget to eat your oats this morning, other side you won't grow up to be a big strong man 
<Maaz> superfly: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos *otherwise 
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: By the way, magellanic on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy thanks bro, appreciate the message. yes hetzner support are the best, that particular issue was sorted" 10 hours, 52 minutes and 42 seconds ago
<magespawn> hey thatgraemeguy 
<inetpro> goeie more mense
<ra1v3n> Good mornin
<chesedo> good morning superfly thatgraemeguy magespawn inetpro
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiiii
<magespawn> hi inetpro chesedo 
<paddatrapper> Hello everyone 
<andrewlsd> Morning everyone
<paddatrapper> Well part my old high school burnt down this morning... It was quite a way to wake up! 
<superfly> paddatrapper: Muizenberg High?
<superfly> Where's Kilos today?
<magespawn> superfly he said something about going for his pension today so would lnly be online tonight
<superfly> magespawn: ah
<superfly> it's quiet without him here
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hahaha @ superfly
<magespawn> Speak of the devil...
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> superfly: you should have said something earlier
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> im gazausted
<Kilos> what a mess up things are
<Kilos> go for pension, guy there checks all info and fills in the relevanted form then says go have it certified and come back monday
<Kilos> miss the 10.15 bus by 10 minutes so wait for 12.10 bus
<superfly> Kilos: ai :-(
<Kilos> which at 12.30 isnt there yet, so after walk to square to enquire get told drivers inna meeting anfd on strike
<Kilos> so took  one of them other taxis half way and got a lift from a friend to plot
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> hehe what will be will be
<Kilos> ke sera sera
<paddatrapper> superfly: Wynberg Boys'
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper superfly 
<Kilos> what did i miss
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> seems etihad has free wifi on planes so i can be online here with the lappy if i can find the right power adapter before it flies
<superfly> Kilos: paddatrapper's school is burning, or something... these kids, always making up stories to impress people
<Kilos> oh my
<paddatrapper> One block burned down this morning 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> stay safe frog boots
<paddatrapper> Kilos: http://m.news24.com/news24/SouthAfrica/News/wynberg-boys-high-closed-after-fire-20160804
<paddatrapper> My brothers think it's Christmas - no school for a week in the middle of the term 
<Kilos> ai!
<andrewlsd> ai. your poor parents ;-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Hi Kilos het jy al jou tandeborsel ingepak?
<Kilos> hi Langjan ja man
<Kilos> wat pla jou met tande
<Kilos> my tande dra ek net as ek uit gaan
<Kilos> en haal uit om te eet
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Lmga, myne lyk onder netso, daar is darem nog 'n paar mieliepitte bo
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Ons gesels effe later, moet eers gaan eet en tande borsel! 
<Kilos> lol geniet
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro how can you lest bus drivers strike the first time i need to use a bus in about 50 years
<Kilos> s/lest/let
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> whats news
<Symmetria> Kilos you ever compiled a debian package from source using fakeroot etc?
<Kilos>  nope
<Symmetria> damn :) I need someone who has
<Symmetria> because I'm missing something
<Kilos> thats for clever people
<Kilos> then hope the right person sees your message tonight
<Kilos> maybe ask paddatrapper 
<Kilos> or fly
<Kilos> or theblazehen 
<Kilos> or chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi
<theblazehen> Symmetria: check out https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm, I hear it's good
<tumbleweed> you won't hear that from anyone who regularly works with debian packages :P
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> fpm reimplements everything, which saves you learning all those things. But means you have to re-implement everything :P
<Symmetria> tumbleweed
<Symmetria> how the hell do I pass a configure option
<Symmetria> to a package when I'm rebuilding it
<Symmetria> from source
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: you edit debian/rules
<tumbleweed> which package?
<tumbleweed> how you do it will depend on which build system they are using
<tumbleweed> but there are only a small handful of possibilities
<Symmetria> trying to rebuild bind
<Symmetria> to enable with-tuning=large 
<Symmetria> think I may have figured it out but will find out in a second, this is driving me nuts ;p
<Symmetria> ok its rebuilding, and I THINK its got the option enabled 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> heh as a note - bind without serious tweaking really doesnt like insane load on DNS queries
<tumbleweed> right, it already has lots of configure args in there, so you just add to the list
<Symmetria> it kinda chokes when you start hitting around 4k queries a second
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , slaap jy nog nie?
<Kilos> haha amper
<Kilos> baie moeg na vandag 
<Langjan> Waar was jy?
<Langjan> Hosp toe?
<Kilos> gaan aansoek doen vir pensioen
<Langjan> Hoe het dit gegaan?
<Kilos> hulle vat al jou goed en vul in n form en gee dit vir jou en se vat dit na die poloisie en kom maandag terug
<Langjan> Eish! Dan weer in die tou sit...
<Kilos> toe wag ons vir 12 uur bus en drywers in vergdering en staak sommer daar en dan
<Kilos> tou nie die probleem nie die houe is
<Kilos> dit was vrek koud 6 uur vanoggend
<Langjan> Ai man, moet jy nou weer Maandag bus ry?
<Kilos> wel ons kry lift van hier to bo in schoeman straat inna oggend en dan is dit of bus tot hercules of wag tot 5uur vir selle  lift
<Kilos> die ou werk in midrand
<Langjan> Sjoe, wel hoop dit gaan Maandag beter. 
<Kilos> dankie oom
<Kilos> ek sal more probeer daai mense in die hande kry
<Langjan> Slaaptyd?
<Langjan> Ja gaaf ek kan nie glo die goed is nog nie daar nie.
<Kilos> hahadis my geluk
<Kilos> murphy bly op my skouer
<Kilos> maar als sal uitwerk
<Kilos> debs huil van geluk dat ek einde van die maand vlieg
<Langjan> Ai dis darem iets om na uit te sien
<Kilos> tot n swar taxi gery vandag
<Kilos> swart
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Jy moet sommer daar in Oz wegraak in die bos
<Kilos> ek dink ook aan die wegraak storie
<Langjan> daai taxis is seker 'n ondervinding, kan gevaarlik wees soos hulle ry
<Kilos> net te veel in maar anders nie te sleg nie
<Kilos> drywer het mooi  bestuur
<Langjan> Ja jy's gelukkig as jy 'n goeie een kry. Daar in Oz is nie ID's nie, jou woonadres is jou ID
<Kilos> en dis R12 van bloed straat en van der walt tot by hercules
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> So as jy toer is jou adres jou woonwa
<Kilos> lmga
<magellanic> greets
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<Langjan> En die bis is groot, die kuslyn is 60 000 km lank en daar is net 21 miljoen mense in die hele Oz
<theblazehen> Did I mention how I can do `make clean; make -j` on the linux kernel in around 5 min? Kinda cool
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> Used to take around 3 hours on netbook
<Langjan> Kilos, is there some trick re jumpers or similar to combining an SSD with a second hard drive in the same box? 
<Kilos> hdd must be slave
<Kilos> or on another cable completely
<Langjan> ok thks, either or
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> serious
<Langjan> slave or separate cable
<Kilos> if you use and ide cable
<Kilos> then you can plug hdd on end plug but must be slave then
<Kilos> thats with thick ide cable
<Langjan> its 4-pin cable socket is blanked off
<Langjan> which is ide?
<Kilos> on thin sata cable it shouldnt matter
<Langjan> small or wide cable?
<Langjan> ok tks
<Kilos> ide is broad ribbon cable
<Kilos> sata narrow on 
<Kilos> one
<Langjan> and the small cable is power supply?
<Kilos> ill be here tomorrow if you battle
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> drive cables come in ide which is broad ribbon
<Langjan> both have two cables, a wider and a smaller one
<Kilos> or sata which is narrow cable
<Kilos> sata is maybe 1/2 inch
<Kilos> ide is maybe 2 inches
<Kilos> lemme measure
<Langjan> were at cross purposes
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> I understand the diff, 
<Langjan> between sata and ide
<Kilos> explain then what you need to know
<Langjan> but both have a wider and a smaller cable
<Kilos> no man
<Langjan> yes man
<Kilos> the sata drive uses a broader plug for power
<Langjan> not the cable, the plug
<Kilos> ide uses the 4 pin power connector
<Kilos> sata are skinny plugs
<Kilos> one narrow one wider
<Kilos> wider one is power
<Langjan> yes but one is much wider than the other
<Langjan> oh
<Langjan> wider is power in both sata and ide?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> ide use wide plug for data and narrow 4 pin for power
<Kilos> you unnerstand
<Langjan> Yes. This one has a plastic cover over 4 pin plug
<Kilos> power ide
<Langjan> so it has two places for power
<Kilos> and a many pin section for wide ide cable for data
<Kilos> no man
<Langjan> and one for data
<Kilos> take a pic of the drive on the plugs end 
<Kilos> then ill explain
<Kilos> one section is where you set master/slave/cable thing
<Kilos> where the jumpers go
<Langjan> Yes I know where the jumpers go
<Kilos> only those 4 fatpins are for power
<Langjan> Mine has 4 fatpins and sata connector
<Langjan> for power
<Kilos> take a pic of it
<Langjan> sending pic
<Langjan> But we can chat tomorrow, jy moet slaap
<Kilos> lemme just see
<Langjan> I sent another pic with plug cover on over 4-pin 
<Kilos> bit blury but looks like it can take the power plugs of either type
<Langjan> yes but that really confused me especially when you said the sata has power on the wide plug
<Kilos> yesd very left is sata power
<Kilos> the sata data
<Kilos> some power supplies dont have sata power plugs so maybe they made that drive so it could use both
<Kilos> try first using only sata cables
<Kilos> then in home you should see it if its working
<Langjan> I have but will have to get another cable, had to use the one from the cd drive
<Langjan> to test
<Kilos> if it shows then get other cable for cd
<Kilos> with some playing you can make the hdd your /home
<Kilos> or storage
<Langjan> Yes but thats for another day, OK nou moet jy gaan slaap seuntjie
<Kilos> lol ok dankie oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle ook
<Langjan> its 160 Gb nice clean drive
<Kilos> great
<Langjan> ok jy moet ook lekker slaap 
<Kilos> dankie
<Langjan> will put kde on there for the kids to play with
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes 
<Kilos> let them teach the old man 
<Langjan> lmga, lekker slaap en hoop jy is more goed uitgerus
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> dankie my vriend
<Langjan> always ready to learn
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nono you forget too quick
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> listen carefully
<Kilos> are you listening Langjan 
<Langjan> ja man
<Kilos> ??
<Langjan> in spanning
<Kilos> turmeric poder
<Kilos> borrie
<Langjan> ja?
<Langjan> goeie goed
<Kilos> meng in of vet of um
<Langjan> maar sleg, uggggh
<Kilos> daai ander olie
<Langjan> flaxseed?
<Kilos> olive oil
<Kilos> or coconut oil
<Kilos> then add black pepper
<Kilos> rejuvenates memmory
<Kilos> you need lots
<Langjan> kick on the ass does the same
<Kilos> you too far to kick
<Kilos> it works
<Langjan> lucky me
<Langjan> yes its good stuff
<Kilos> black pepper increases the turmeric power by 10 times
<Langjan> you really need it if you use kde
<Langjan> I can do without
<Kilos> turmeric must have fat or those 2 oils to be able to get past guts
<Langjan> interesting
<Kilos> ok i treid
<Kilos> tried
<Kilos> i dont sit all day fixing kde which doesnt break
<Langjan> well done! I'll make a note and get my cook onto it 
<Kilos> i do research to use up all my free data
<Kilos> ok sir . have a good night
<Langjan> researching sheep
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> tel lekker skape tot jy slaap
<Langjan> chat again tomorrow
<Langjan> groete van Chris Dames
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Kilos> selle terug
<Langjan> Sal doen dankie rustige nag Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie
<andrewlsd> Night all 
<chaos505> hello
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-05
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> good morning magespawn
<superfly> wow, chesedo, your IRC client is having fun
<paddatrapper> Morning magespawn, superfly
<superfly> hey paddatrapper
<paddatrapper> How goes it superfly? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: full of hate right now, to be honest. too many things that don't work and cost me money that I don't have.
<superfly> and I can rant and rage, but it's not going to change anything.
<superfly> Department of Home Affairs. Need I say more?
<paddatrapper> Say no more. I perfectly understand your rage... 
<andrewlsd> superfly: "despite all my rage, Home Affairs is still taking and age"  [rat in a cage]
<superfly> andrewlsd: no, they're nopt taking an age, they're outsourcing their visa stuff to a company that has no clue on the requirements for visas, so that I get a rejection 2 years later because of said company's incompetence
<andrewlsd> yip. ... and at your expense.
<ra1v3n> Good morning
<andrewlsd> hi ra1v3n
<ra1v3n> Hello andrewlsd 
<Sicelo> superfly: you need visa to be in SA?
<ra1v3n> Depends on your country of origin
<Sicelo> of course .. that's why i'm asking
 * Sicelo thought superfly was SA citizen
<superfly> Sicelo: I am, but my wife isn't
<Sicelo> ah .. i'm also non-South African, and  completely agree that the VFS system is just a mess :(
<Sicelo> and the hectic fees they have, omg!
<superfly> Sicelo: exactly. and because my wife is married to a South African, we don't have to pay Home Affairs' fees. Now we're getting slapped with VFS's fees when we would not normally pay, and we never asked for VFS in the first palce
<superfly> *place
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro paddatrapper magespawn Langjan MaNI and all others
<Kilos> what happened Langjan 
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> you broke it
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Langjan> Hi Kilos het jy lekker gerus?
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Chasing sheep Kilos? 
<Kilos> i was
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> actually moving hay / lucerne mix where they can get to it
<Kilos> Langjan so tell what you broke man
<Langjan> Hi Kilos vertel my eers of je lekker geslaap het en uitgerus is vir die nuwe uitdagings wat my brekasies bied?
<Langjan> jy
<Kilos> man ek het geslaap
<Langjan> Uitgerus?
<Kilos> lekker warm in die bed , wou nie opstaan nie
<Langjan> Ek het so gesien...lmga!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> was 7 uur wakker maar was te koud om op te sit of staan
<Langjan> ai, was net onder 7° hier, nie te sleg nie
<Kilos> now tell me what i need to start thinking about
<Kilos> ryp hier weer
<Langjan> Ok, I decided to use the other HDD with Zorin installed because its IDE and I want to get it to a stgae where I can get my onconverted friend to sit down and do everything that he does on windopz 
<Langjan> stage
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Its running nicely, just had to sort the jumpers out first
<Langjan> so have a spare 160 GB HDD
<Langjan> I upgraded his ram from 1,5 to 2 GB in trade for the HDD
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Another Q
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> I have a 5,7 GB folder named Systemback, dunno where it came from, want to delete it
<Kilos> systemback is that tool for making an iso of your running system
<Langjan> Its not a tool, its a folder
<Kilos> yes man but the tool makes folders when you run it so it knows what you have going there
<Langjan> Contents look the same as /home except my documents and pics are not there
<Kilos> you ran system back before right?
<ra1v3n> make it into an Iso burn to dvd ... then clear the backup
<ra1v3n> simples
<ra1v3n> ^^
<Langjan> Cant remember if I did
<Kilos> too big for dvd
<Langjan> thks ra1v3n 
<Kilos> you cant have a systemback folder unless you ran it
<Langjan> ok then I ran it, do I need it?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> debatable
<Langjan> well 
<Langjan> lets debate
<Kilos> did you make a stick with the iso on
<ra1v3n> Langjan, you can clear the system back folder from within system back
<ra1v3n> I never include playonlinux etc. you can exclude certain folders
<Langjan> Kilos, you mean an iso of the systemback? No
<ra1v3n> back those up separately 
<Kilos> that was the whole idea of running it Langjan 
<Langjan> I always back up my file and pic and email folders separately 
<Kilos> if you feel you dont need it you can aptitude purge systemback
<ra1v3n> if your system is running perfectly and you want a backup .... clear the systemback and create a new one 
<Langjan> OK that makes sense thks ra1v3n 
<Kilos> listen to ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> what I do Is I create a new user with full priveledges (so that I get a clean homefolder)
<ra1v3n> then run systemback from inside that user 
<ra1v3n> then once done I write to dvd
<ra1v3n> destroy the temporary user
<ra1v3n> clear the systemback folder
<ra1v3n> back up all your aps with aptoncd
<Langjan> sounds complicated but worth doing 
<Langjan> what about vbox?
<ra1v3n> then write that to a dvd aswell (make sure you select dvd image NOT cd)
<ra1v3n> then back up the excluded folder like your WINE and Playonlinux and all your doccies and pics
<ra1v3n> then if the shite does hit the fan you can recover quickly
<Langjan> will vbox also run after backup
<ra1v3n> yes its complicated but it makes life easier after a crash
<ra1v3n> virtualbox?
<Langjan> dont use wine and playonlinux
<ra1v3n> In what way?
<Langjan> yes
<ra1v3n> the virtualbox app itself will be backed up
<ra1v3n> but I suggest you backup your vbox appliances seperately
<ra1v3n> this is why I create a dummy user .... clean homefolder no fluff like masive vbox appliances
<Langjan> By appliances do you mean the Win xp os running there?
<ra1v3n> yes
<Kilos> and so the truth comes out
<ra1v3n> on the HDD the will be a folder called Win Xp etc ... it will contain the virtual HDD and associated files
<Kilos> hidden xp 
<ra1v3n> LOL Kilos
<Kilos> sigh
<ra1v3n> Within the menu tab of Vbox you can select to backup this applaiance and vbox will create a single compressed bundled file similar to a tarball  
<Langjan> OK I will give it a go and see how far I can get before knocking on your door  
<ra1v3n> take that and write it to a backup dvd or place it on another HDD 
<ra1v3n> google if you get stuck .... tons of tutorials on all of these online
<Langjan> OK many thks
<ra1v3n> I normally do this all as soon as I have my setup installed and everything is working
<Kilos> i made a systemback flash disk and installed from it and asll pics and everything same on desktop as on lappy
<ra1v3n> 'm here often aswell if you need help
<ra1v3n> yeah systemback is awesome especially if you need to clone a system in a hurry
<Langjan> Many thanks ra1v3n, will do 
<Kilos> hidden xp
<Kilos> now youve ruined a friendship
<ra1v3n> I make the Dummy User so that I'm working from a clean homefolder 
<Kilos> think up an excuse quickly
<ra1v3n> because after a few weeks of working your homefolder will never fit on a dvd
<Kilos> hi exupboy welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> dvds are old fashioned things
<Kilos> flash sicks come in many sizes
<Langjan> So thats my story for the day Kilos  - nothing broke. Fortunately I'm not using kde, lmga!
<Kilos> sticks/disks
<Langjan> drives?
<Kilos> haha so cheeky this bally
<Kilos> ja man memory sticks
<Kilos> flash disks
<Langjan> 'cause I know I can outrun you
<Kilos> flash drives 
<Kilos> usb memory modules
<Langjan> flash drives, usb sticks, stiffies, whatchamacallits
<Kilos> and you must remember the turmeric stuff Langjan the you wont find things you have no idea how or where they came from
<Langjan> katottertjies
<exupboy> Hi There, thanks
<Langjan> We chat again when youre pushing 74 Kilos 
<Kilos> nono you wont be around
<Langjan> I will, dunno about you
<Kilos> chat now before you forget who i am
<Langjan> lmga1
<Kilos> hee hee
<Langjan> !
<Langjan> Ok im gonna log off and practice some systemrestore
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> where do I find the dam thing?
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> luckily you head is glued on
<Langjan> system restore - and my computer!
<magespawn> in the dam things place, where else
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> if its in the dam its broken, not waterproof. Hi magespawn how are you keeping?
<magespawn> good and you Langjan ?
<Langjan> fine thks
<Langjan> just battling a bit with the laatslapers
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> see the guilty conscience?
<Kilos> hehehehe
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> glad youre honest my friend, thats why I like you so much
<Kilos> oh only because of my honestly
<Langjan> even if you keep nagging 
<Kilos> honesty
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> those with blocked ears need nagging
<Langjan> now youre fishing for compliments...
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> how many you want?
<Kilos> and those with bad memories
<Kilos> i dont need compliments ty sir
<Langjan> I have 8 Gb 
<Langjan> Arrogant young man!
<Kilos> that will make a good backup iso
<Langjan> on my RAM?
<Kilos> i have systemback iso on an 8g stick as well
<Langjan> Can see you chase too many rams and ewes around
<Kilos> what are you talking about
<Kilos> you have 8g ram
<Langjan> maybe its 4, I forgot
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> jy moet mooi bly en die dag geniet
<Kilos> i have found the best time to help peeps that need nagging is when they are in the bath
<Kilos> make them wash their ears well so they can hear properly
<Langjan> good idea, will tell my caregiver
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> bye for now
<Kilos> cheers Langjan have a good day sir
<Langjan> You too thks Kilos 
<chesedo> superfly: i'm suspecting bad internet
<chesedo> afternoon all btw...
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<andrewlsd> Fun reading: http://www.eweek.com/security/black-hat-do-usb-keys-left-in-parking-lots-get-picked-up.html
<ra1v3n> Never under any circumstances insert a USB key that you don't own or haven't just removed from its packaging after purchase
<andrewlsd> ^ yip
<magespawn> but why, could be so much of fun
<Kilos> whats a usb key? a thing you open car doors with?
<ra1v3n> Im back
<ra1v3n> usb key, stick, drive flashdrive
<ra1v3n> same thing
<Kilos> why would they be left lying around in parking lots
<Kilos> i go read that link
<ra1v3n> lol
<Kilos> too much to read
<ra1v3n> lol
<andrewlsd> Kilos: TL;DR : make USB with malicious software / firmware.  "lose" them at strategic points. Wait for users to insert USB dongles into their computers. Profit from the pwnage.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> even linux pcs?
<ra1v3n> yes
<Kilos> oh my
<ra1v3n> there are some rootkits that can easily infect a linux box
<ra1v3n> and there are certain virii that are at the firmware level 
<andrewlsd> +1 ra1v3n
<andrewlsd> nothing like physical access to bypass many layers of security
<ra1v3n> oh yeah 
<ra1v3n> bare metal access
<ra1v3n> later all 
<ra1v3n> ciao 4 now 
<andrewlsd> ciao
<andrewlsd> Have a good afternoon everyone :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you too andrewlsd 
<Kilos> dunno how you did that
<magespawn> go to go out chat later
<Kilos> Have a good afternoon everyone 
<Kilos> go well magespawn 
<andrewlsd> enjoy the weekend everyone
<ra1v3n> Hello again all
<Kilos> hi ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hello kilos
<pavlushka> can anyone tell me which part is the driver code here, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files ?
<pavlushka> and Greetings ZA!
<ra1v3n> I'm Back!
<kulelu88> theblazehen: you around?
<pavlushka> can anyone tell me which part is the driver code here, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/pull/74/files ?
<Kilos> pavlushka ask that at #ubuntu as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy
<Kilos> no one knows who is doing what here on friday evening
<ra1v3n> pavlushka, there is no driver code there
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: in the result of "lspci | grep Wireless"
<ra1v3n> the code is at the beginning of the output
<ra1v3n> then just follow the instructions
<ra1v3n> should be in this format: 00.00.0 (Unless I'm mistaken)
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: you mean something like "01:00.0" ?
<ra1v3n> yep
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: thanks :)
<ra1v3n> give it a go 
<ra1v3n> your'e welcome ^^
<ra1v3n> let me know how you do
<theblazehen> kulelu88: what's up?
<ra1v3n> Hello pavlushka did you win?
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: its on someone else's pc, will confirm you after getting the result, :)
<ra1v3n> kewl
<ra1v3n> kewl
<ra1v3n> Goodnight guys have a good one
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> hi SEptic inetpro superfly 
<SEptic> evening ... *tips hat*
<Symmetria> mmmmm
<Symmetria> anyone here run their own DNS recusors?
<SEptic> pft, silly kdewallt
<SEptic> kdewallet
<Kilos> lol
<SEptic> beautifully engineered concept of software... it's finding the start button thats the problem :P
<SEptic> i think it's just being a bit of a woman with 16.04, but sure it'll get fixed up as we go
<SEptic> got my office colleagues to wipe windows and come over to the dark-side
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> SEptic: there's a cunning trick with KWallet, if you don't mind the security aspects of it too much. Just set your password to be blank, and it no longer prompts for your password.
<SEptic> i did try that cunning plan me Lord, it did work for a couple reboots
<SEptic> i'm having issues with it not opening wallets, not even prompting to open them
<SEptic> if i create a new wallet and do things then its 100%
<SEptic> but after a couple boots it just doesn't prompt to open the wallet at all
<SEptic> if i gooi the wallet manager and click "open", then my laptop just sits and stares blankly at me
<SEptic> i am new to the wallet-y thing though
<superfly> I last saw KWallet ages ago. if it is in use, I am not seeing it.
<superfly> I no longer use KMail for my e-mail, so that's probably also why.
<SEptic> haha, yea, i tried disabling completely, but then have to enter wifi passwords everytime i connect
<pavlushka__> hehe, theblazehen ping
<pavlushka__> now I am a quassel dude, yo
<theblazehen> pavlushka__:  nice :)
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> dammit, this is driving me nuts, I have two identical servers
<Symmetria> if I direct ALL dns queries to one of them, it seems to peak out at 4k queries/second
<Symmetria> if I direct them all to the other it does 800 / second
<Symmetria> configs are identical
<theblazehen> Symmetria: Would you be fine with sharing the IPs?
<Symmetria> theblazehen yeah try and do recursive queries against 41.216.125.179
<Symmetria> thats the problem server
<theblazehen> Symmetria: All configs, or just the dns server?
<Symmetria> theblaze will send you configs in a second
<Symmetria> just waiting to see something first (I just modified something on one of the servers)
<theblazehen> sure
<theblazehen> Symmetria: What's the other server?
<Symmetria> try recurse3-zw-anycast.liquidtelecom.net 
<Symmetria> recurse1 is the problem one
<Symmetria> 3 is ok 
<Symmetria> recurse1-za-anycast quite happily handles *SHITLOADS* of queries per second
<Symmetria> am waiting for the cacti polling to show me latest stats
<theblazehen> Where are you testing from?
<Symmetria> heh, both local to the servers and outside, but what I'm really looking at is the queries per second before I start seeing them top out where i'm cacti graphing
<theblazehen> Symmetria: Could it be a network issue? They go through different routes
<Symmetria> no, they are both ESXI servers, on the same ESXI platform, just different (yet identical) blades, so same network interface 
<Symmetria> Im wondering if its not some operating system setting with regards to buffers or something
<theblazehen> And this is from a fresh deployment? As in wipe both, and let confg management do its thing?
<theblazehen> What does sysctl -a say?
<theblazehen> Maybe diff those
<Symmetria> just did, and sysctl's are now identical, still doeesnt seem to have helped *ponders*
<Symmetria> (btw, just as a note, these servers form a part of the largest african recursive anycast in existence)
<Symmetria> basically, they are the zimbabwe nodes of 5.11.11.5 and 5.11.11.11 (africas equiv. of 8.8.8.8 / 4.2.2.2)
<theblazehen> Nice. And running bind from what I can see?
<theblazehen> awesome
<Symmetria> yeah they are running bind 
<theblazehen> And all the others seem to run around 4k/s as well?
<Symmetria> yeah, something aint right on the linux box though, looking at the packets per second through the interface, the RX PPS is about half (which I expect if I'm handling a lot less queries), but the TX is a fraction, like, 10% of the other
<Symmetria> so something is bottlenecking the UDP outbound
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> I wonder, try iperf maybe?
<theblazehen> See if it's a PPS or bandwidth issue
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> cheers Kilos
<theblazehen> Updating network configuration over ssh is always fun
<theblazehen> More so if the remote management tool sometimes (for large values of sometimes) drops keystrokes
<Symmetria> LOL, I generally write a new network config file on a third party platform and then copy it onto the system and either reboot or go in via console to apply it
<theblazehen> Yeah, well, console is kind of not a possibility here..
<theblazehen> Hosting company got bought out, and can't log in at new company
<theblazehen> But I had old link to customer portal that didn't redirect me to new company
<theblazehen> So I can turn it off and on again remotely
<theblazehen> That's about it
<Symmetria> heh buyouts are always interesting
<Symmetria> though in my case I'm generally the guy that goes into the companies we just bought and integrate/change/restructure etc on the networking side
<theblazehen> Cool
<Symmetria> lol our next project is going to be very very interesting 
<Symmetria> heh next project - neotel ;p
<theblazehen> fun
<theblazehen> Looks like it's all going in a bash script then..
<theblazehen> Well. It looks like I'm the type of guy that uses uses regex to extract info from anything (Seriously. I'm writing a smtp relay (*not* esmtp), using sed. And parsing notification emails with a regex and python), uses chattr +i when I don't want the file to be modified the right way, and uses bash scripts when there isn't a nice way to do something the right way
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> I do a lot of bash scripting shit as well
<theblazehen> Unless someone knows how to bring up an openvpn bridge in /etc/network/interfaces, and then have a bridge to that defined?
<theblazehen> Or can I use the openvpn tap device as a bridge directly? I don't *think* so
<Symmetria> ARGHHHHH I think I found the problem and if I'm right Im gonna shoot myself in the head for being an idiot
<Symmetria> heh, I don't know openvpn sadly, so can't comment
<theblazehen> Symmetria: Don't worry. I spent around 10 hours easy this weak to track down a single line of code in a module that I wasn't even looking in even though I should have..
<theblazehen> week*
<Symmetria> haha holy shit, that made a difference ;p
<Symmetria> I had fucked up something on the DNS rate limiting on recurse1
<theblazehen> Ah..
<theblazehen> Why are you rate limiting?
<theblazehen> Also, I'm sure you have, but if not, the cloudflare blog has some really interesting stuff on dns
<theblazehen> have read it*
<Symmetria> heh, we exempt all on net
<Symmetria> and rate limit off net to a specific number of queries per second
<theblazehen> Ah. Yeah, makes sense
<Symmetria> to avoid people using the servers for recursion attacks
<theblazehen> _all_ on net?
<Symmetria> basically, we limit to 255 queries a second for offnet stuff - which is still pretty bloody high
<theblazehen> So say, if a customer hasn't paid for their account
<theblazehen> sometimes the isp will redirect to a landing page etc
<theblazehen> Can they still query dns?
<Symmetria> doesnt matter, rate limits on the DNS on these recursors are PURELY based on ip subnets
<Symmetria> its basically an ip tables list of aggregated subnets that are a straight pass through, and then a connection tracking rule to limit everything else
<theblazehen> sure. I'm just thinking if people on the inside can run dns tunneling?
<theblazehen> eg. iodine 
<Symmetria> lol, they probably could but if they are that desperate *shrug* 
<theblazehen> It's faster than you'd think actually
<theblazehen> And might be faster if you use a kind of parallel implementation
<theblazehen> Or use a closer host
<theblazehen> Or increase the window size I guess
<Symmetria> heh yeah but we would see it, very fast
<Symmetria> iodine uses specific query types 
<Symmetria> and we graph every server in terms of queries per second and in terms of number of queries per second of each TYPE of query
<theblazehen> Yeah, but you can tell it to use A, AAAA etc too. But, by numbers, sure
<Symmetria> yeah, but to get DECENT throughput, you'd still need to be doing thousands of queries a second 
<Symmetria> and thats gonna show up
<Symmetria> and the other thing that would break it - and this is interesting, is the anycast 
<Symmetria> because when you send the queries to the normal anycast addresses
<Symmetria> you can't guarantee WHICH server the query will end up as
<theblazehen> yeah. Just saying that it might not be the query *type* that's gonna tip you off, but it'll definitely throw up red flags
<Symmetria> that will break state tracking which is a requirement for TCP
<Symmetria> heh, the whole DNS cluster, is made up of 14 seperate servers at the moment
<Symmetria> and its about to go to 18 
<theblazehen> Would it break it? Iodine supports tracking connections on an identifier, and has sequence numbers etc
<theblazehen> Cool
<Symmetria> theblazehen, keep in mind, if you're doing TCP
<theblazehen> I mean, with a single dns server there isn't any connection either if you're tunneling
<Symmetria> you need to keep the connection properly orientated to a specific server
<Symmetria> because TCP has to be able to syn/ack to specific addresses
<theblazehen> Yeah, but this isn't running TCP itself
<Symmetria> and here is the other trick involved, if you hit server 1
<Symmetria> yeah but hold on
<theblazehen> It's just doing dns queries to NS you specify
<Symmetria> if you hit server 1 server 1's QUERY address
<theblazehen> Which is then running the vpn
<Symmetria> is NOT the address it goes and establishes connections from
<theblazehen> Ah wait
<Symmetria> and server 2 has a different query address
<Symmetria> etc
<theblazehen> You're No nevermind
<Symmetria> and the server will have to maintain TCP state for a TCP connection to work
<Symmetria> so this breaks that :)
<theblazehen> Yeah, but the tcp doesn't have anything to do with the dns
<theblazehen> Since you connect to the vpn server over dns, which then does the actual connections
<Symmetria> yeah but the backend does, because you query the DNS, it sends packets and effectively "tunnnels" tcp
<Symmetria> and if all the syn/ack packets are coming from different servers and different ips
<Symmetria> it will break 
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> I'd need to test it
<theblazehen> But all the syn/acks will be going to your vpn
<Symmetria> heh, I'll do a throughput test and see what happens on it
<theblazehen> Well, even if it works at all..
<Symmetria> if I can get 10mbit through it, I'd be suprised :) 
<theblazehen> Do you restrict query sizes?
<Symmetria> and if I can't get more than 10mbit lol, I wouldnt really care :)
<theblazehen> for outside networks I mean
<Symmetria> yes there are limits, would need to check what I set them to
<theblazehen> well, I got 500 kbit, with unmodified iodine client, to a server in USA (270ms)
<theblazehen> That's going through a proper dns server, not going direct
<Symmetria> heheh 500kbit wouldnt really register in our traffic terms
<theblazehen> And it wasn't optimal because of the small window size (of iodine, NOT TCP). COuld go faster with that increased probably
<Symmetria> I start worrying about people abusing bandwidth when they start hitting 100mbit+ 
<Symmetria> (and thats on a per client basis)
<theblazehen> heh
<Symmetria> LOL, lemme show you something quick
<theblazehen> I can do up to 993 byte dns requests on cell c dns servers
<theblazehen> which then gets base64'd, reducing that a bit
<SEptic> sheesh, you guys are in to some pretty serious stuff :)
<Symmetria> so, coupla notes about this
<Symmetria> firstly, my upload speed is FAR better than this will show, but the window sizes on the wmem aren't optimised
<Symmetria> for the latency
<Symmetria> secondly, on the download speed, whats limiting me here is the interface on the mweb speed test server
<Symmetria> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set --name DNSQF --rsource
<Symmetria> iptables -A INPUT -p udp --dport 53 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 1 --hitcount 255 --name DNSQF --rsource -j DROP
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> http://www.speedtest.net/result/5531549486.png
<Symmetria> there 
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> thats me testing from my house in Nairobi to mweb in South Africa 
<Symmetria> :P and doing that, is still only using 5% of the bandwidth into my house 
<Symmetria> now you know why I aint worried about 500kbit :)
<theblazehen> nice..
<Symmetria> heh, basically, my house has 2 x 10G links into it
<theblazehen> And here I am about to pay R600 or so extra per month to increase my upload from 1 mbit to 2 mbit..
<Symmetria> and my desktop and server both have 10G links into them
<theblazehen> Nice
<theblazehen> Ethernet?
<Symmetria> Fiber 
<Symmetria> but yeah Ethernet encap
<theblazehen> Cool. Yeah, heard FC is cheaper
<Symmetria> heh, and I have the advantage of the fact that unlike normal clients, who go through normal client infrastructure
<Symmetria> I dont, I plug straight into the backbone routers
<theblazehen> Awesome
<Symmetria> heh, Im dying to get my hands into Neotel's network though and see how I can optimize it 
<Symmetria> few months away :)
<theblazehen> Nice. 
<Symmetria> we've completed the purchase (you might have seen the media announcing we bought em)
 * theblazehen always tries to optimize stuff too..
<theblazehen> Hmm, didn't really look at news much
<Symmetria> heh vodacom tried to buy em, they failed 
<Symmetria> Liquid succeeded :)
<theblazehen> Cool
<Symmetria> (I head up network strategy for Liquid Telecommunications at group level)
<theblazehen> cool
<Symmetria> heh we're involved in some fun stuff at the moment though, wheeeee we're building our own submarine cable 
<Symmetria> and capacity wise, lol, it makes seacom look *tiny*
<theblazehen> Must be fun..
<Symmetria> lol yeah, but stressful and complicated :)
<theblazehen> Ever break something big?
<Symmetria> LOL, it happens occasioally :P
<Symmetria> its not often, but like anyone who works at the level I do, we've all made our mistakes
<Symmetria> most of them BGP based ;p
<theblazehen> yeah
<Symmetria> lol, though one of my team made a chronic fuckup at 4am this morning that resulted in me getting very panicky phone calls a few minutes later 
<theblazehen> Ouch :/
<Symmetria> :P he accidently nuked the wrong config and took out enough customers to wipe out 7gigs of bandwidth usage 
<Symmetria> I had it back online 10 minutes later but haha man, what a fuckup
<theblazehen> My funnest time I ended up sleeping around 6 hours spread over 4-5 days :(
<theblazehen> wow
<Symmetria> thats the biggest problem working with huge networks and massive routers, type the wrong thing, and you can do *SERIOUS* damage with a single command
<theblazehen> Yeah. Or config management stuff too
<theblazehen> You saw that stackoverflow post, that ended up being an advertisement?
<Symmetria> lol I mean, on certain routers, a single command can take out *6 MILLION* peoples net access via their phones
<Symmetria> kinda scary :p
<Symmetria> heh, nah?
<kulelu88> did Symmetria just say he is donating the Zim DNS servers for me to build my botnet?
<theblazehen> http://meta.serverfault.com/questions/8696/what-to-do-with-the-rm-rf-hoax-question
<Symmetria> heh kule I wouldnt suggest you trying something like that :)
<Symmetria> if you know a bit about me, lol, I play nasty with people who try that haha
<Symmetria> haha oh I saw that a while back theblaze
<Symmetria> btw, theblaze, with regards to 10G stuff and ethernet vs FC
<Symmetria> FC only really works for storage stuff
<Symmetria> the other thing about 10G, copper 10G on CAT6 is relatively cheap 
<Symmetria> its when you go fiber that the price starts climbing, and particularly if you go from multi-mode to single-mode
<kulelu88> Symmetria: you won't find me, I am running my Tor network via Peru via Ethiopia :D
<Symmetria> because the cost of the optic is where the money is at :)
<kulelu88> Symmetria: how much will it cost for FTTH if you don't live far from wholesale fibre?
<Symmetria> kule in ZA?
<theblazehen> Symmetria: ah
<kulelu88> yeah
<Symmetria> not sure yet :) ask me in 6 or 8 months once we complete the Neotel stuff 
<Symmetria> I can tell you what we're selling in KE at :P 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Well, kinda useless to mention those locations. That's kinda the point of an onion network, no?
<Symmetria> 100mbit uncapped with 4:1 contention is selling for around R2k a month 
<kulelu88> theblazehen: what if that was a doozi?
<kulelu88> uncapped is a word that needs to die
<Symmetria> lol kule, question, how long you need in the hacking scene in ZA?
<kulelu88> I'm not a hacker, i'm a skript kittie ;P
<Symmetria> lol for how long :)
<Symmetria> the reason Im asking is because haha I wanna see if you may recognise something 
 * Vortexia eyes you 
<Vortexia> lol, god its been more than a decade since I last used this nic ;p
<kulelu88> if you can find my IP via IRC then u haz haxxed me
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Is that a challenge?
<kulelu88> ;'D
<Symmetria> :P dammit
<Symmetria> stupid irc client died
<kulelu88> I sent you my USERINFO :D
<Symmetria> kule, grab that quick, I wanna test speed to you
<kulelu88> you wanna traceroute me <3
<SymmTest> errr 
<SymmTest> no, I wanna test a file transfer speed
<SymmTest> ;p
<kulelu88> so you work for liquid telecom :D
<theblazehen> SymmTest: dcc? ;)
<SymmTest> heh kule I head up network strategy for them
<SymmTest> globally
<SymmTest> theblaze yes *grin*
<kulelu88> Liquid telecom were looking for a data scientist / corporate-jockey to crunch their data
<SymmTest> what data? 
<kulelu88> I saw the link pointing at pnet or some other shitty job portal and sighed 
<SymmTest> mmmm got a link?
<kulelu88> must be another case of "we have data, lets do data analysis on it"
<kulelu88> how many CTCPs are you guys going to send me? :D
<SymmTest> heh kule would need a lot more details to figure out what they were actually looking for
<SymmTest> we do some... rather interesting things :)
<kulelu88> are you guys wholesale?
<SymmTest> kule LOL, we're... a bit of everything
<SymmTest> we own the largest fiber network on the african continent
<kulelu88> wait wait... I know the answer to this
<kulelu88> "corporate IT solutions, telecoms and services provider"
<SymmTest> we do everything from wholesale to retail to voice switching to transaction processing
<SymmTest> nah, wrong answer :P
<kulelu88> theblazehen: are you still sending me CTCPs?
<SymmTest> do don't go near corporate IT solutions as such
<SymmTest> heh kule Liquid is part Telco, part ISP in reality
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Yup. So, you're exiting through a bot in your botnet then?
<theblazehen> Sure
<theblazehen> looks like it
<theblazehen> high latency
<theblazehen> Node in france
<kulelu88> theblazehen: how do I request your CTCP?
<theblazehen> kulelu88: What you don't know wont hurt you :)
<SymmTest> heh, I kinda miss my days on the darkside
<SymmTest> its been far 2 long since I had the time or motivation to sit and write exploits 
 * theblazehen wishes that I had continued with that a bit
<theblazehen> Was never more than a skiddie myself
<theblazehen> But still
<SymmTest> lol, I wrote the first ever exploit against the cisco pix firewalls back in the 90s
<SymmTest> that was fun 
<theblazehen> Well, I found something decent recently
<SymmTest> it reset all the state tables 
<theblazehen> But I did the whole "responsible disclosure" thing...
<SymmTest> we used to sit on irc and kick everyone off who was behind pix firewalls for amusement ;p
<theblazehen> nice
<SymmTest> by resetting their state tables and killing all their tcp connections
<SymmTest> heh, was actually a really simple exploit, their checking of source and destination and sequencing on RST packets was chronic
<kulelu88> corporate corner-cutting 
<SymmTest> so the right spoofed RST packets and you could nuke state entries, cycle through port numbers and you could kill anything
<theblazehen> Cool
<SymmTest> (that stil works against severael state based firewalls out there)
<SymmTest> heh, almost all the exploits and stuff I wrote though were network based - attacking the network stack was always more interesting than attacking systems for me
<kulelu88> why you 2 hour behind? theblazehen 
<SymmTest> because there is sooooo much you can do and its actually relatively unexplored territory
<kulelu88> layer3? SymmTest 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: C'mon, you can't figure it out? :)
<SymmTest> LOL, I've written some pretty fucking nasty code to test ipv6 problems
<SymmTest> kule heh, I've done attacks at layer 3, layer 4 and even layer 2 
<theblazehen> Layer 8?
<SymmTest> layer 3 tends to have more attack vectors 
<SymmTest> LOL, theblaze I'm pretty good at layer 9 attacks ;p
<SymmTest> politics is fun ;p
<kulelu88> I only do layer1 attacks
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Really? ...
<SymmTest> lol, so you go vandalize physical infrastructure? 
<SymmTest> are you by any chance an EFF member? 
<SymmTest> ;p
 * SymmTest snickers
<kulelu88> when I protest and kick a dustbin down, layer1 attack ;P
<kulelu88> Symmetria: what layer does attacking actual PC-hardware fall under? layer1 also?
<Symmetria> heh, its not part of the network stack so it doesnt have a classification
<Symmetria> ;p
<theblazehen> Yeah, you said it in better words Symmetria
<kulelu88> oh so that doesn't fall within the network. noted
<Symmetria> heh Layer 1 = Physical (Fiber Cables, Network Cards, CAT5/6 etc)
<Symmetria> Layer 2 = the network layer (vlan related shit, arp, etc)
<Symmetria> Layer 2.5 = MPLS 
<Symmetria> Layer 3 = IP layer 
<Symmetria> Layer 4 = now you're into shit like TCP/UDP etc 
<Symmetria> and so it goes until you hit Layer 7 which is basically applications
<Symmetria> (this isn't technically the OSI model which is slightly more extensive)
<kulelu88> layer5 and 6 get no love
<paddatrapper> Maaz: Tell Kilos I've forked Ibid to IbidNext on Launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~krobbertze/ibidnext/+git/ibidnext
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<paddatrapper> Maaz: tell Kilos Overview: https://launchpad.net/ibidnext
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> Ugh git
<theblazehen> kulelu88: https://linx.home.theblazehen.com/kulelu.pcap boom
<kulelu88> that's a link to trap me :D clever
<theblazehen> What? Me? Never...
<paddatrapper> superfly: Mainly because I still need to learn bzr :) And I am not doing that tonight. Though with the pain that is launchpad's git I think I may have to learn it quickly before anyone actually looks at the repo :)
<kulelu88> somebody visit theblazehen link for me :D
<pavlushka> kulelu88: the pcap size is only 524 kB, :)
<kulelu88> what's the contents? pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kulelu88: I may have to run wireshark for that which I will not, :p
<superfly> paddatrapper: I've never used git with Launchpad, and I know Launchpad was written for bzr
<theblazehen> Ah what the hell. Off to bed, kulelu88: 196.210.166.192 do your worst
<kulelu88> :D
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I'm looking at you right now through your webcam :O
<theblazehen> You got the wrong person.
<theblazehen> I don't have a webcam
<kulelu88> it's your CCTV :D
<theblazehen> Don't have that either
<kulelu88> i thought you going to bed :D
<theblazehen> Right. Wanna continue tomorrow?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> I'm throwing a HUGE load test 
<Symmetria> at my DNS servers now
<Symmetria> for the next 10 minutes
<paddatrapper> superfly: Well it is now bzr based. Easier than I thought to transition
<qwebirc47668> Morning
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-06
<magespawn> good morning
<dlPhreak> Morning magespawn 
<magespawn> hey dlPhreak 
<magespawn> did not really expect somebody else to  be here
<dlPhreak> lol neither did I 
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "Tell Kilos I've forked Ibid to IbidNext on Launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~krobbertze/ibidnext/+git/ibidnext" 8 hours, 50 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, paddatrapper on freenode told me "tell Kilos Overview: https://launchpad.net/ibidnext" 8 hours, 49 minutes and 28 seconds ago
<Kilos> woooot
<Kilos> hi superfly inetpro and others
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> chores
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, magespawn, dlPhreak
<magespawn> hi paddatrapper 
<ra1v3n> Hello all
<Kilos> hi  ra1v3n 
<ra1v3n> Hello Kilos 
<ra1v3n> How are you
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> paddatrapper i been pondering this situation
<Kilos> ibidnext will need to go through the whole rigmarole of getting accepted as an official package
<Kilos> but if tumbles can give you admin rights on it then it will just be an upgrade
<Kilos> right or wrong
<paddatrapper> Kilos: right, I think 
<Kilos> tumbleweed can you tell us if giving paddatrapper admin rights on ibid will just make it an existing upgradable package please
<Kilos> and if so will you do the necessary please
<Kilos> https://code.launchpad.net/~krobbertze/ibidnext/+git/ibidnext
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/ibidnext
<Kilos> one never knows where you are or what timezone you are in
<Kilos> thank you in advance
<magespawn> what you can do is keep the fork going and just push the cahnges back to the main branch and have them apporvde that way
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats where the prob is magespawn tumbles doesnt have time to go through everything
<paddatrapper> magespawn: they don't review and approve changes. The project is essentially dead... 
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> paddatrapper: good idea to speak to tumbleweed then
<Squirm> bbiab. Migrating linode
<ra1v3n> Hi Back .... sorry wondered offf
<Kilos> paddatrapper we must just get the fly in with us on this matter
<paddatrapper> Kilos: for sure :) 
<Kilos> superfly ^^
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> wb Squirm 
<Squirm> Was a little behind on my Linode updates
<Squirm> Migrated to KVM + got 1Gb extra
<Squirm> On my 1Gb box :D
<Squirm> and now pakacges all up to date
<Squirm> Time for a distro upgrade
<Kilos> seen inetpro
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 2 days, 2 hours, 20 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-08-04 00:05:16 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-23 16:00:38 PDT
<Squirm> Hello
<Squirm> Happy linode :)
<Kilos-> wow
<Kilos-> has maaz been sick
<Kilos-> [13:03] <Maaz> By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Kilos- Good night!" 3 days, 14 hours, 41 minutes and 8 seconds ago
<Kilos-> [13:03] <Maaz> By the way, kulelu88 on freenode told me "tell Kilos- oom van die berg" 3 days, 14 hours, 29 minutes and 20 seconds ago
<Kilos-> haha
<chesedo-> Kilos: or maaz does not know that Kilos- and Kilos is the same person
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<chesedo-> oh me too... hi oom
<chesedo-> what is Maaz'z lame meter thing again
<Kilos> nickometer
<chesedo-> Maaz: nickometer chesedo-
<Maaz> chesedo-: chesedo- is 0.0% lame
<chesedo-> Maaz: nickometer chesedo
<Maaz> chesedo-: chesedo is 0.0% lame
<chesedo> Maaz: nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> chesedo: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<chesedo> Maaz: nickometer Kilos-
<Maaz> chesedo: Kilos- is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> seems like we are here to often with our tails...
 * chesedo goes back to studying
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz: nikometer magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<magespawn> Maaz: nickometer magespawn
<Maaz> magespawn: magespawn is 0.0% lame
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> haha chesedo- you tailing again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> everyone hiding
<d`_`b> *idling
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<ra1v3n> Hello 
<ra1v3n> pavlushka, did you win?
<pavlushka> ra1v3n: not yet, :|, but I'll stick around :)
<ra1v3n> lol ok
<magespawn> good evening
<ra1v3n> yes
<ra1v3n> whats good about it?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Clear. High: 22° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 25° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 8° C., Monday: Clear. High: 26° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 22° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Wednesday: Clear. High: 24° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 24°
<Maaz> C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 9° C., Friday: Clear. High: 24° C., Friday Night: Clear…
<magespawn> everything?
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hmm. Looks like people in this channel are a fan of lx{c,d}.. Saw inetpro and SubOracle in #lxcontainers :)
<Kilos> inetpro is in very many channels
<Kilos> he likes to keep track of whats happening everywhere
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Squirm> :D
<Squirm> Kilos: Only shows me two ?
<Kilos> two what?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i see  8
<Kilos> on freenode and im sure he on some other servers too
<Kilos> Squirm how many do you see with me
<Squirm> Kilos: Just one here
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you can do the /whois thing
<Squirm> That's what I'm doing
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> But maybe LimeChat is only showing me common channels
<Kilos> tiring with many channels to watch
<Kilos> paddatrapper you keeping an eye open for fly and weed i hope
<Kilos> i go sleep soon
<Sicelo>  freenode has the hidden mode active for everyone .. so you can't 'discover' other users' channels unless you are in them yourself
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<pavlushka> Kilos: one thing, where is mazal?
<magespawn> hey all
<pavlushka> wd magespawn !
<pavlushka> *wb
<Kilos> he says peeps fight with him here
<magespawn> dozed and computer died
<Kilos> tired magespawn ?
<magespawn> nah just sleepy
<Kilos> isnt that the same thing?
<magespawn> physically have lots of energy
<magespawn> just not much to spend itonat the moment
<Kilos> run up and down stairs
<Kilos> forget lifts
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos :P
<magespawn> no stairs here, and never take the lift at work
<Kilos> sjoe
<SEptic> evening gents
<Squirm> Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Squirm
<Kilos> hi SEptic 
<SEptic> hey Kilos, how goes?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<SEptic> meh, work overload
<SEptic> otherwise good
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> Anyway
 * Squirm wanders off
<Trixar_za> Squirm: I fixed my dropbox - and instantly decided to not use it for anything :P
<Kilos> dont get lost Squirm 
<magespawn> Kilos: pity about mazal
<Kilos> yeah
<Sicelo> lol Trixar_za 
<Kilos> we could have 43 in here now
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yes I am
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> glad we found you
<Kilos> also you must give na3il some work unless you guys want to do the py3 rewrite on your own
<magespawn> rewrite of ibid Kilos ?
<Kilos> yip
<magespawn> hmm an interesting project if it can get going
<Kilos> its just for everyone to find the time i think
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<SEptic> night
<SEptic> me too
<magespawn> that time ofnight i see
<magespawn> of night
<magespawn> time for me too. good night all
<ra1v3n> Goodnight all
#ubuntu-za 2016-08-07
<Squirm> Morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm> Hey magespawn
<Kilos> .
<magespawn> howdy Squirm 
<magespawn> mornign Kilos 
<magespawn> morning too
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<paddatrapper> Morning magespawn, Kilos, Squirm, everyone 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<jerit> suuuuuuuup
<d`_`b> jerit: the sky, then space, after that it is all relative.
<jerit> lol
<d`_`b> with u?
<jerit> all's good I guess
<jerit> currently agonizing about whether or not to develop my eCommerce site as a web service to client app or just a website that accesses the data directly
 * theblazehen runs a tcpdump on my Android phone
 * theblazehen wonders if it's easier to port sailfish os or Ubuntu touch 
<jerit> theblazehen: got any ideas about how I can improve the performance of my phone? Its a vodafone smart 4 mini but I can barely use the damn thing because its so slow
<jerit> running android jellybean I believe
<theblazehen> jerit: original os
<theblazehen> ?
<theblazehen> Samsung is way too aggressive with zram
<jerit> not factory original but officially updated
<theblazehen> Try an aosp rom or cyanogenmod 
<theblazehen> I swear my note 2 on cm performs better than my note 4 on Samsung's rom
<theblazehen> I mean.. I can barely run gentoo in a chroot.. and yet on my note 2 I could even do a make -j8 without issues
<jerit> I have no clue how to do any of this stuff and I'm terrified to try in case I brick the phone. Can't get a new one
<theblazehen> At bootup due to the zram stuff I now have like 400 MB ram free 
<theblazehen> It's *really* hard to brick a phone 
<theblazehen> Hell, I even recovered from a wiped PIT before (basically the MBR)
<theblazehen> Unless you boot to the bootloader, tell Heimdall to allow you to write to the important stuff, boot back into the os or recovery, get a root shell and wipe out everything, you'll be fine 
<theblazehen> And for like R100 you can even recover from that 
<theblazehen> I mean.. I've got an octacore processor, and 3 GB RAM, yet my old dual core phone with 2GB ram was faster..
<Sicelo> theblazehen: i would think sailfish should be easier
<Sicelo> for porting, that is
<jerit> on my income currently, R100 is a lot
<theblazehen> Sicelo: sure hope so. And sailfish is better too. Based on mer 
<theblazehen> Although ubuntu is also on mer for some stuff, but they use Mir for display instead of Wayland 
<Sicelo> which has its roots in maemo ;)
<theblazehen> Sicelo: why I really want it :) also, neo900.org
<theblazehen> jerit: do you have an old computer?
<theblazehen> With a serial cable?
<jerit> nope
<jerit> gave away all the old stuff
<theblazehen> Hmm. Does your new one have headers for it?
<jerit> headers for what?
<theblazehen> Well, either way. You're not bricking it by accident. You have to try _really_ hard..
<theblazehen> Serial connection 
<theblazehen> I mean, at no point during the process of putting a custom ROM on do you get a chance to destroy things
<theblazehen> And unless you actually try and read up on how it works and how to brick it, you're not gonna be doing that
<theblazehen> Only phone I maybe bricked is when I was trying to get GNU/Linux (and not in a chroot) running on old phone with broken display 
<theblazehen> And was trying to use uboot for bootloader instead of Samsung one 
<theblazehen> Because it could do usb gadget serial instead of TTL serial 
<Sicelo> ~
<magespawn> you can get a serial to usb converter
<theblazehen> magespawn: I know
<theblazehen> But then I'd need to get one 
<theblazehen> And wire it up
<theblazehen> Hell, I have a physical serial port
<Sicelo> if you have old nokia pop port cable ... it's a proper usb to serial ... free
<theblazehen> I just need to attach it to the phones micro usb
<theblazehen> Sicelo: 5v or 3.3v?
<Sicelo> 5, iirc
<theblazehen> Yeah. Bad idea then. 
<theblazehen> Phones serial normally 3.3V
<Sicelo> it's got that pl2032 chip.. or such name
<theblazehen> But iirc you can step the voltage down
<theblazehen> You got some resistors?
<theblazehen> But yeah. It took like hours of looking for shit before I got to a point where it would let me have the kind of access that would need a serial port to fix
<Sicelo> theblazehen: you use android kernel or standard kernel on the phones?
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Well, I use the cm kernel
<theblazehen> But people say "No you can't run normal linux kernel on android phones" and I didn't need wifi, display etc working, so I was like "Watch me.. Challenge accepted"
<theblazehen> I'm always like that...
<theblazehen> lxd image not quite right?
<theblazehen> Guess I better configure jenkins to build them, another container to run as a simplestreams server, and have it integrate into my gitlab
<theblazehen> Docker image not right? Guess I'm installing gitlab, setting up the CI thing, have it build docker images and push to an internal registry
<theblazehen> On my sever network I've got 27 dhcp leases configured
<theblazehen> ot joking
<Sicelo> few people understand embedded, lol, and therefore reach crazy conclusions
<theblazehen> s/(.*)/n\1/
<theblazehen> yeah
<Sicelo> you're in it for fun, or?
<theblazehen> Sicelo: Yeah
<jerit> waar's oom Kilos?
<magespawn> from where i am sitting very few people understand anything about technology
<Kilos> hi jerit 
<Kilos> hows things
<jerit> doing okay, you?
<jerit> my mom just showed me pics of 6 week old puppies who were rescued but they have demodectic mange... How do you neglect a 6 week puppy enough that it gets mange :(
<Kilos> ok ty, im busy trying to revive locos in bangladesh india and pakistan and help sheep give birth to twin lambs and feed them so i get quiet here at times
<Kilos> ivomec injection under skin cures mange in weeks
<Kilos> 1 injection only
<magespawn> just by ignoring them?
<magespawn> there are also shampoos etc that can cure that
<magespawn> my son got in once
<Kilos> shampoos cost lots and rarely cure it poperly
<Kilos> your son
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> from playing with dogs
<magespawn> yes my son, not sure he came home form school with it
<magespawn> might have been from the farm animals that he was around
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> on peeps id use shampoos yes but vets are very costly and ivomec does the job better and cheaper than shampoos
<Kilos> yay choqok has been updated
<magespawn> for people there is a spray in a can tha works well
<magespawn> forget what it is called though
<magespawn> chat later all
<d`_`b> jerit: depends what your datasource is going to be. What you going to sell?
<jerit> d`_`b: I'm a tarsus distributor so will be selling anything that they distribute
<jerit> consumables, computers, components, printers and such
<jerit> Also I'm a distributor for a number of other places so might want to make some distinction there
<ra1v3n> Helo
<jerit> hi ra1v3n 
<jerit> wow that only took 20 minutes
<ra1v3n> hi
<jerit> ugh I hate when Tor randomly closes and then I have to restart it :/
<ra1v3n> lol
<jerit> problem is I now know how to search the deep web and get around but I have nothing to search for
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> The deep web is actually rather boring
<jerit> confusing as well
<jerit> I was searching ahmia for free vpn and clicked on a link that said "[Hide.me] Free VPN"
<jerit> thought hey this is just what I'm looking for. Click
<jerit> All over the screen "boy love messaging forums" O_o
<ra1v3n> lmao
<ra1v3n> why did you click that!
<jerit> it said free vpn
<ra1v3n> lol
<ra1v3n> NOTHING on the net is FREE
<jerit> sure it is, free blog @ wordpress.com
<jerit> facebook is free, twitter, instagram, snapchat
<ra1v3n> as a rule I dont click on links with that word
<jerit> youtube is free and even pays people
<ra1v3n> lol ..... yes but there you are the product
<ra1v3n> again NOT free
<jerit> anyways you been enjoying your weekend?
<ra1v3n> not really
<jerit> spent it working or with family then? :P
<theblazehen> jerit: You mean tor browser?
<jerit> ya
<ra1v3n> both!
<ra1v3n> I need a vacation
<theblazehen> I pass around 100 TB or so I think through tor, no issues with it ever crashing
<jerit> the hell is a vacation? This word is foreign to me lol
<theblazehen> per month that is
<jerit> I'm just getting started with it. Still learning the ins and outs of the deep web
<theblazehen> Hmm, remembered wrong. And cut it in half, as I was counting data transfer, not tor transfer 
<jerit> was hoping I'd find more programming/hacking info like tutorials, courses, etc but to be honest I've not been looking that hard and I have little inclination to dedicate the time
<theblazehen> So 25 TB / month
<theblazehen> jerit: You want some interesting things in that space?
<theblazehen> Look at i2c for some cool concepts
<jerit> sure, send in query
<ra1v3n> bbl
<inetpro> goeie more
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<Kilos> goofness gracious me
<Kilos> hello inetpro where were you
<Kilos> goodness as well
<inetpro> what?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> what why
 * inetpro was here 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you were gone for days
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro was here but was not here
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> where was the not here you
<Kilos> everything ok inetpro 
<inetpro> all good thank you
<inetpro> en daar?
<inetpro> what di I miss?
<inetpro> did*
<Kilos> ook goet dankie
<Kilos> not much i think
<Kilos> oh yes
 * inetpro not going to scroll
<Kilos> paddatrapper did this https://code.launchpad.net/~krobbertze/ibidnext/+git/ibidnext
<Kilos> and https://launchpad.net/ibidnext
<inetpro> sounds interesting... will check when I have time
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The first link no longer is cirrect, https://launchpad.net/ibidnext is the correct one
<paddatrapper> s/cirrect/correct
<inetpro> anything that changed paddatrapper?
<Kilos> now we hoping to pull in fly and weed so its just the old ibid upgrade once rewritten
<Kilos> tell him everything paddatrapper 
<Kilos> ohi superfly wb
<paddatrapper> inetpro: Well it now runs on distros released this decade
<Kilos> and it uses ddg inetpro 
<inetpro> ddg?
<Kilos> duckduckgo
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> oh my
<Kilos> i ran one here on lappy
<paddatrapper> The aim is to move to python 3 and fix the niggles like searching (ddg), changeable gender pronouns, etc
<Kilos> but it still has to be done in venv thing
<paddatrapper> No deb package yet
<Kilos> yes she must be a she with panties not jockeys
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> inetpro 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: are we getting warmer weather again?
<Kilos> if you get involved your karma will rise
<Kilos> yes very slowly
<Kilos> was ice here again in the morning
<paddatrapper> superfly suggested naming it itrum (again, or refresh) which seems pretty spot on
<superfly> iterum
<paddatrapper> I should type slower...
<inetpro> Latin?
<Kilos> oh then it will meaning getting it accepted as an ubuntu package again wont it superfly 
<paddatrapper> inetpro: English, just not often used
<superfly> yes, but that's easy enough, and I'm sure we can pursuade tumbleweed ;-)
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> paddatrapper: no, inetpro is correct, it is latin
<Kilos> oh i wont be here in the morning or as long as it takes for second round of pension application
<inetpro> superfly, paddatrapper: you want to call it Ibid Iterum or just Iterum?
<superfly> was thinking just "iterum" but I'm not entirely sure right now. Just been looking at domain names and both .com and .org are taken
<paddatrapper> I quite like just Iterum, but the domain names are a pain...
<inetpro> very difficult to come up with something unique these days
<superfly> wow, one could potentially have "https://i.bid/
<superfly> .um is not a domain anymore, sadly
<paddatrapper> There is really a TLD for anything
<paddatrapper> Except for what we need
<paddatrapper> iterum.io and iterum.co.za are both available
<superfly> ugh, .io is expensive
<superfly> even with my discount
<Kilos> you looking for a host just for a bot?
<Kilos> weather liars say 7 and 26 inetpro 
<superfly> Kilos: of course
<paddatrapper> Kilos: for documentation, download, etc
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> i can get iterum.tech for $2 per year
<superfly> or .online
<superfly> a .io is $33
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> there's iterum.chat for $24
<superfly> let's move this discussion to #iterum
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> go to #iterum
<magespawn> why?
<Kilos> because
<magespawn> okay am there
<jerit> gave my dog some scraps off my plate and he bit me when he snatched at the meat... I was so shocked from the pain I slapped him across the face :(
<jerit> and now as a result, I hate myself
<jerit> not even my best feel good songs are helping me to feel better now :(
<Kilos> what happened jerit 
<paddatrapper> jerit: Your dog will be fine, don't beat yourself up about it
<Kilos> haha
<jerit> I know he'll be fine. I couldn't possibly have hurt him anywhere near as much as he hurt me... But he doesn't understand why he got hurt in the first place
<jerit> and that sort of thing is what breaks trust
<Kilos> teach him to take food gently
<Kilos> turn the food in your hand away from him and keep saying softly softly
<Kilos> then slowly turn hand bit by bit
<Kilos> and dont try it when he is starving either
<Kilos> our animals behaviour depends on how we train them
<Kilos> they learn from the tone in your voice
<Kilos> stern voice means dont push your luck
<jerit> Kilos I've been trying to teach him to take gently but the bitch my uncle married (they're divorced now) thought it was fun to tease the dogs so from a young age he's been convinced that he's not going to get the food unless he snaps
<Kilos> eish
<jerit> I never liked that woman
<Kilos> hard to train out bad habits
<Kilos> maybe try with something he eats but not to keen on first
<Kilos> even dog pellets
<jerit> I want to train the dogs to take and to eat properly because they scoff themselves when we give them the tinned dog meat
<jerit> but I can't do that with all of them around yet. I have to separate them... First I need the treats to give them that'll keep their attention
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> keep many plasers handy
<Kilos> and 10 volume peroxide
<Kilos> always wash dog bies wih i
<Kilos> it
<Kilos> bites
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> jerit: in the wild there is no such thing as positive. Animals either have neutral or negative
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<magespawn> jerit patience and time
<magespawn> hhg
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<jerit> superfly maybe so but domestic dogs are not wild animals
<Kilos> just reward every good move with hugs and pats and many good boys
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see you tomorrow avy
<jerit> nn Kilos
<ra1v3n> gnyt all
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-31
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Afternoon all. 
<andrewlsd> Maaz_: tell Kilos sorry I missed you this morning
<Maaz_> andrewlsd: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hmm...
<paddatrapper> Cheers everyone, I'll be back in 30 odd hours :D
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos
<inetpro> there you go, I said something :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> luckily i am connected atm or i would have missed that
<Kilos> inetpro fix the bots tail
<inetpro> Kilos: done
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> sorry for the inconvenience
<Kilos> you did the change nick command
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> i remember something like that
<inetpro> yep, "change nick to Maaz"
<Kilos> Maaz wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<inetpro> makes me wonder how cocooncrash is doing
<Kilos> yeah not lekker never hearing from him
<Kilos> cocooncrash hows things there by you. you sleep too much now you married
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night kil[tab]
<inetpro> hmm... too late
<inetpro> oh and good mornings superfly
<inetpro> but I guess it's not morning there anymore either
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-01
<superfly> inetpro: it was just after midday
<nsnzero> morning all
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
 * paddatrapper waves
<chesedo> morning nsnzero Kilos and others
<chesedo> *afternoon
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi covers any time
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> that too
<inetpro> goeiemirrag 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly , thank you very much
<Kilos> hows the family
<superfly> Kilos: we're doing well thanks
<Kilos> lunch time there now
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> look after yourself and get enough sleep. no gaming till late hours
<superfly> Kilos: I went to bed before midnight last night :-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> try before 10.30 next
<Kilos> or even better 10pm
<superfly> I try to go to bed at 11pm, any earlier and I wake up long before the birds
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-02
<inetpro> good mornings
<andrewlsd> inetpro: morning :-)
<Kilos> morning everyone and inetpro 
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> (delayed greeting)
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> ;-P
<Kilos> sigh mtn 2g
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, long time, ne?
<Kilos> yeah forever
<Kilos> all good?
<magespawn> yup, heactically busy and you?
<Kilos> i greeted you yesterday i think but you were afk
<Kilos> still kicking lad
<magespawn> sorry, i tend to be like that quiet a bit.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np im not here most of the time as well
<Kilos> lekker out in the sun
<magespawn> yup nice with summer comming around.
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-03
<Kilos> guten morgen peeps
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi oom Kilos
<inetpro> and all else as well, of course
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-04
<Symmetria> hey hey
<Symmetria> long time no see
<superfly> evening Symmetria
<Symmetria> evening?!
<superfly> Symmetria: it's evening where I am currently.
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh, and did I see Symmetria?
<inetpro> Symmetria: glad to see you're still alive, how are you?
<inetpro> and good evening superfly 
<Symmetria> heh I just been hectically busy
<Symmetria> lol - and yesterday spent half the morning fighting with dell to get them to replace one of my new monitors ;(
<Symmetria> bought it in ZA - had it shipped to KE - (well 2 of them) - one of them arrived DoA - and since dell's warranty is global and they have operations in KE - had to convince them to replace in - in KE - without me having to ship back and forth
<Kilos> just in time, morning everyone and inetpro 
<inetpro> you are late today oom Kilos
<inetpro> but good morning to you anyways
<Kilos> haha sorry. was outside most of the time
<Kilos> big fires close by last night between midnight and 3 am when i stopped watching
<Kilos> still smoke all over
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-05
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos-> afternoon all
<superfly> Good morning.
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-08-06
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> half a day no connection, and the rest in lazy mode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-01
<theWhisper_21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<theWhisper_21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<theWhisper_21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<theWhisper_21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sirnaysayer4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sirnaysayer4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sirnaysayer4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sirnaysayer4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<high_fiver> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<high_fiver> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<high_fiver> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<high_fiver> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<matze10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<matze10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<matze10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<By> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<By> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vamiry> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jeggott29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andries8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andries8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<andries8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<andries8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Netham4519> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vok`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vok`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vok`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<betawaffle24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<batman421> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Numline128> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrkirby1533> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrkirby1533> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mrkirby1533> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mrkirby1533> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nope__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nope__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Monkeh7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Monkeh7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Monkeh7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elenah19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yoink21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ABIX_Adamj> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chesedo> brr
<fibo_mach> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fibo_mach> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest51933> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zord24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trobotham14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ugjka17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SolarAquarion19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nurupo4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dave492519> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chesedo> lol
<Taylor12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yaymuffins21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<codex2064> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Goldman6026> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webpigeon18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ksx4system28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JollyRgrs26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest84598> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connection> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connection> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Connection> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zx33> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<and> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vok`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vok`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vok`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Brace16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Quokka14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Quokka14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Quokka14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Quokka14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Madcotto4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Madcotto4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zv> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GigabytePro2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<GigabytePro2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nolsen26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ipv628> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Phanes> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kronuz20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fibo_mach> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Frosty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Frosty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Frosty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anticrisis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pixelz5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alistair27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alistair27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<annieslmaos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
 * Kilos greets everyone
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, how goes it?
<Namarrgon8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<n-st16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos! enjoying the spam?
<pavlushka> Kilos: and Good day Sir!
<r00t13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawnstill going ty. hows things your side
<magespawn> All good Kilos.
<Kilos> stupid chat
<magespawn> That person is actually a nasty piece of work if the website that link leads you to is anything to go by.
<Kilos> i cant do the settings in konversation because the apply button is off the bottom of the screen on the laptop
<Kilos> crazy
<magespawn> there should be a way to resize the window.
<Kilos> they just kicked him on locoteams
<Kilos> our admins arent here
<Kilos> pavlushka: all good there?
<pavlushka> Kilos: its raining now, so I guess it is :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> magespawn: long time, huh
<Kilos> hey guys go vote for tara
<Kilos> i get a link
<Kilos> https://woobox.com/6u9t3z/gallery/j8Zd0ioInWk
<magespawn> been awhile pavluska
<magespawn> been awhile pavlushka 
<magespawn> see even forgot tab complete
<pavlushka> Kilos: ha ha ha
<pavlushka> magespawn: ^^
<Kilos> why you laugh pavlushka?
<Kilos> thats my baby and she far behind
<pavlushka> Kilos: <magespawn> see even forgot tab complete
<Kilos> oh lol
<Kilos> its my tab complete i cant set here  
<pavlushka> Kilos: the site says voting is not allowed from my location
<Kilos> needs a space after nick complete
<Kilos> what?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> are you guys terrorists?
<pavlushka> Kilos: could be
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont tell nobody, then I used tor and voted (wink)
<Kilos> i will ask tara why
<Kilos> bangalory place hey
<pavlushka> Kilos: I guess.
<Kilos> need to wait till midnight for a reply , so ill hear tomorrow
<Kilos> wow greeks can vote
<Kilos> good man ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: not finished yet, there's more, but that vote is not counted
<rasengan17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pavlushka> Kilos: it has it has counted
<pavlushka> been
<pavlushka> count was 384, now is 385
<pavlushka> but she is behind, yeah
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> the other guys know more peeps i think
<Kilos> pavlushka: wb
<pavlushka> Kilos: just updated my hexchat, so the restart
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i go sleep. night all, rest well
<thisisbilly21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<WikiPuppies12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecx86> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<magespawn> i am also off to tbed, good night all
<BackUP5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<okdas> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Taylor9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Matthew_7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<icee27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ululate> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryS10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryS10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HarryS10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hvxgr> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<paddatrapper> Perhaps switch this channel to +r for a while? May help stop the spam
<breitenj2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Thorne> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<edong2324> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lucy_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Michail1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-02
<tx16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Matthew_7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Matthew_7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Matthew_7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lostnord21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jacob84327> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Jacob84327> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mitch_7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zic6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<F4RR3LL> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<missnomer23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<missnomer23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<developers> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Quokka18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sharker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<violet23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<OPK4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<OPK4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OPK4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Phanes> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3871> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest3871> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fredrikhl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rctgamer323> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rctgamer323> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<genera17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<evil> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bahhumbug9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tsglove0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arooni28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grit2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gamma5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gamma5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gamma5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<StephenS10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jim27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jim27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jim27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<foamz2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sud020> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<some_weirdo18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<labviking> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<labviking> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ksx4system24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ksx4system24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nukedclx5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<limbo4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MyIgel> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ravioli> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JollyRgrs28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JollyRgrs28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<emerson> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shibe28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hubcaps2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hubcaps2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<banzaikitten24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<heinrich599121> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kek918> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<diz14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sielicki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-03
<BuildTheRobots25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HollyW00d22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jercos23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jercos23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jercos23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ketralnis> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<salios> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chesedo> peace at last
<dirtyroshi> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Dread5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Mercster28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-04
<klx``12> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<programmerq21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<programmerq21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<programmerq21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zeroed> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest51933> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<martyn_h> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<raktajino22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<raktajino22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DJones> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<DJones> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DJones> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ArsenArsen13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ArsenArsen13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<of> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<of> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<of> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chaoscon26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<chaoscon26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<chaoscon26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PityDaFool19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<PityDaFool19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Connection> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Connection> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<gregf> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<gregf> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sysdef17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sysdef17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Chex17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Chex17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Smeef14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Smeef14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<e-mail> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<e-mail> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<d0nn1e> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<d0nn1e> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<d0nn1e> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrdata1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mrdata1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mentifis28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<haza-w25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<haza-w25> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<haza-w25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<haza-w25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<haza-w25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<haza-w25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fxrh23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<pmn> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<burnout_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<burnout_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<linear28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Gentle> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Gentle> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ketralnis> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ovrstorm> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Turbo-Folker> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L2354> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<threeFifths> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Random> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Random> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<snowolf> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest89349> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest89349> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Fleet25> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<funnel0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<funnel0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<funnel0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<funnel0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<funnel0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beuker> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tharkun22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tharkun22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MJ9424> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
#ubuntu-za 2018-08-05
<sparr14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sparr14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sparr14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sparr14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<n0nada4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<n0nada4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<n0nada4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xset> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<xset> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lagbox29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Milos18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<AlwaysHigh17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<AlwaysHigh17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<some_weirdo17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<exponent24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<exponent24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest45420> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tomaw20> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tomaw20> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tomaw20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<decay> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bobe17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bobe17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ErrantEgo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ErrantEgo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<missnomer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<missnomer> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ozymandias17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<radiofree29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ecrist1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<PityDaFool14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<AC`97_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<AC`97_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ski77774> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<orliesaurus14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<orliesaurus14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<orliesaurus14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thunderrd> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<erasmus> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ForexTrader> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ForexTrader> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ForexTrader> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ForexTrader> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC might be a good choice.
<Maven_> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Maven_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Maven_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Maven_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC might be a good choice.
<clarjon1> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<clarjon1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<clarjon1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<clarjon1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is participating https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<clarjon1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC might be a good choice.
<sjohnson0> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sjohnson0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sjohnson0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sjohnson0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sjohnson0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Alucard4200> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Alucard4200> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Alucard4200> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Alucard4200> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Alucard4200> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<icywiz16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<icywiz16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<icywiz16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<icywiz16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<icywiz16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pringlecake> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pringlecake> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pringlecake> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pringlecake> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<pringlecake> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TheoM> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TheoM> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheoM> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TheoM> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TheoM> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hvxgr13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hvxgr13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hvxgr13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hvxgr13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<hvxgr13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Alina-malina16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Alina-malina16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Alina-malina16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Alina-malina16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Alina-malina16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MobileMatt> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MobileMatt> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MobileMatt> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<MobileMatt> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<MobileMatt> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<digitalcold25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<digitalcold25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<digitalcold25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<digitalcold25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<digitalcold25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<vok`> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<vok`> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bmos> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bmos> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bmos> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zzzADC12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zzzADC12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zzzADC12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zzzADC12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<zzzADC12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bathtub_shark8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bathtub_shark8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bathtub_shark8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bathtub_shark8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bathtub_shark8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<benny6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<benny6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<benny6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<benny6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<benny6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ckat6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ckat6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ckat6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ckat6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ckat6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sheraf> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Sheraf> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ssbr5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<arooni11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bungle5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lynxis9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lynxis9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<elenah21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<icee17> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sabre1041> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<FiendKing0427> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Bock> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<HeinzBoettjer> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<noteness> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<noteness> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<buriedalive25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sjums> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cfields29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<uptime12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Slumlord_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Peng20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<PlasmaStar23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Soni1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<BuildTheRobots2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<squish102> quiy
<Victorsueca10> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Iciloo12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
